# [PC PER] CES 2015: ASUS MG279Q WQHD Gaming Monitor with 144Hz IPS Panel



## Pantsu

I don't see how a FreeSync monitor will cannibalize G-Sync monitor sales. Both require different GPUs.


----------



## michaelius

Since Freesync is optional part of 1.2a then just having 1.2a connection!= freesync support


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Since Freesync is optional part of 1.2a then just having 1.2a connection!= freesync support


No, but the article claims it has "DP 1.2a Plus" support. The "plus" being the optional extensions. If you don't want to call it freesync support, then at the very least it's variable vblank support.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> I don't see how a FreeSync monitor will cannibalize G-Sync monitor sales. Both require different GPUs.


No but perhaps people will wait to see the freesync offering from Asus rather than buying a g-sync monitor from them right now? If it's between _almost_ an Asus g-sync monopoly vs wait and see freesync in the future where everyone's gonna be making them, I think Asus would rather you buy a g-sync monitor right now.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> I don't see how a FreeSync monitor will cannibalize G-Sync monitor sales. Both require different GPUs.


Because if you could buy a display that supported both, people would pretty much stop buying the Swift. This is part of the reason I am really holding off, I want to know if someone is going to come out with a display that supports both. I don't want to be "locked" in to one card brand if I don't have to be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Since Freesync is optional part of 1.2a then just having 1.2a connection!= freesync support


Technically AdaptiveSync is the optional part of the DP1.2a extension, FreeSync is AMD's side of things.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Because if you could buy a display that supported both, people would pretty much stop buying the Swift. This is part of the reason I am really holding off, I want to know if someone is going to come out with a display that supports both. I don't want to be "locked" in to one card brand if I don't have to be.


The only way currently to support both would be to include two sets of electronics in display like Benq 2420G does - which results in $600 24" TN


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> I don't see how a FreeSync monitor will cannibalize G-Sync monitor sales. Both require different GPUs.


It might make nVidia mad however.. and that could jeopardize the sale of the ROG Swift because nVidia might withhold modules or something...

Anyways sounds like its likely using the same panel that the Acer 27" 144hz GSync is using..


----------



## jameschisholm

This one actually sounds rather appealing compared to the 4k rog that's just been announced. A lot of people have been asking for 2560x1440 IPS 120hz.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Because if you could buy a display that supported both, people would pretty much stop buying the Swift. This is part of the reason I am really holding off, I want to know if someone is going to come out with a display that supports both. I don't want to be "locked" in to one card brand if I don't have to be.
> Technically AdaptiveSync is the optional part of the DP1.2a extension, FreeSync is AMD's side of things.


But if it's from the same company and same Monitor division why would it matter? Worker Joe might get mad at worker Amy who is on the working the other product line? I'm just thinking they are not there yet. Announced at CES is different from being in the pipeline for Retail is my take. It's not instant. Unless you are Samsung. (phones)


----------



## TheMentalist

Damn, lots of monitor choices...can't make my mind up which on to go for...


----------



## sugalumps

This or the acer 1440p g-sync ips 144hz is my next monitor for sure, depending on what's got the better ms.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> The only way currently to support both would be to include two sets of electronics in display like Benq 2420G does - which results in $600 24" TN


I am aware of what would be required, my point and desire still stands.


----------



## zealord

need.

if this has freesync then very much need.


----------



## Raven19x

This will probably hurt the wallet less too considering theres no premium priced G-Sync in it. This is a interesting monitor, I'm having some regrets buying a Korean monitor recently.


----------



## D749

Way to kill my PG278Q. eBay is a calling me!









Guess the old UP3214Q will have to come out of storage to hold me over.


----------



## ozyo

and it will cost .....
half million ?


----------



## DarkBlade6

The TN Swift cost 800$ , so this one will probably cost around 1250$ ... it really depend if Freesync bring some competition.


----------



## unlocknunload

So now we have:

- TN, 1440p, 144hz, g-sync
- IPS, 4k, 60hz, g-sync
- IPS, 1440p, 120hz, no g-sync

And none of them interests me...

Why Asus? Why couldn't it just be IPS, 1440p, 120hz (or better yet 144hz, Acer seems to have done it) with g-sync?


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> So now we have:
> 
> - TN, 1440p, 144hz, g-sync
> - IPS, 4k, 60hz, g-sync
> - IPS, 1440p, 120hz, no g-sync
> 
> And none of them interests me...
> 
> Why Asus? Why couldn't it just be IPS, 1440p, 120hz (or better yet 144hz, Acer seems to have done it) with g-sync?


Just buy the Acer that is exactly that?

I got messed up, there seem to be two 120hz+ IPS monitor revealed today, Asus one seem to be a freesync one (Supposed, not comfirmed right) and the Acer that is G sync.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Really looking forward to trying out one of these freesync monitors. Hopefully the prices aren't too crazy.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Just buy the Acer that is exactly that?
> 
> I got messed up, there seem to be two 120hz+ IPS monitor revealed today, Asus one seem to be a freesync one (Supposed, not comfirmed right) and the Acer that is G sync.


jupp exactly. The Gsync one is 1440p 144hz IPS from ASUS. Should arrive in March IIRC.

This one is 1440p 120hz IPS from ACER, but we don't know yet if freesync works. If freesync works then I am very interested in this monitor. Price could be around 600€-700€. Should be lower than the Gsync counterparts


----------



## Pikaru

It would interesting to see a comparison between this and the Swift with G Sync.

I've never used IPS. I've also been using g sync for a while now so I don't know if I'll miss it since I can't remember how it was to game without it lol


----------



## Shadowarez

can anyone trust asus after th first swift that came out? itd be great to see millions boycott them if this comes out late, broken, ignored like last one, but only time will tell if ppl are sheeples or actually care to pay for hardware that been tested not just rushed out in broken state. personally went through 5 different swifts wit h3 diff retailers all had one or another of the serious issues, that made it worse then a playstation branded monitor,


----------



## villain

Looks a lot better than the ugly glossy XB270HU with its thick bezels. This one doesn't have G-Sync though and it will possibly need a hardware upgrade to support FreeSync. On the other hand it should be a lot cheaper than a G-Sync monitor. Featuring a 120 Hz panel, it must be different from the 144 Hz panel used in the XB270HU. But it's probably an AU Optronics AHVA too, since its GTG repsonse time is only 5 ms.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> So now we have:
> 
> - TN, 1440p, 144hz, g-sync
> *- IPS, 4k, 60hz, g-sync*
> - IPS, 1440p, 120hz, no g-sync
> 
> And none of them interests me...
> 
> Why Asus? Why couldn't it just be IPS, 1440p, 120hz (or better yet 144hz, Acer seems to have done it) with g-sync?


Why not get the bold one. I don't get the appeal of 120-144hz monitors when it takes enormous GPU power and, by extension, enormous budgets to reach frame rates that high. Even in extreme cases you are unlikely to maintain a refresh rate that high in the latest games and certainly not in the games of tomorrow. The 4k, IPS, G-Sync monitor seems like it's perfect.


----------



## Lass3

Adaptive Sync is good when FPS is low. Why would anyone play with low fps on a high hz monitor..?

Tearing is not a problem with high fps and hertz anyway.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Why not get the bold one. I don't get the appeal of 120-144hz monitors when it takes enormous GPU power and, by extension, enormous budgets to reach frame rates that high. Even in extreme cases you are unlikely to maintain a refresh rate that high in the latest games and certainly not in the games of tomorrow. The 4k, IPS, G-Sync monitor seems like it's perfect.


refresh rate |= fps. I don't know why so many people think that you have to have high fps for a high refresh rate. Of course it is better to have 120fps when you have 120hz, but 120hz + 60 fps is still much better than 60hz + 60fps. I even put a framelimit to 60fps in some games although I have a 120hz monitor.

and btw it is not like you need a beast rig for 1440p 120hz/fps, but can easily get 4k 60Hz/fps

For me IPS 1440p Freesync 120/144hz is much more attractive than 4K 60 hz IPS. It is way easier to get 60+ fps on 1440p and the smoothness you get from a high refresh rate is way better than the slight graphical improvement you get by going from 1440p to 4K.

But to be fair I'd still take a 4K 120hz IPS Freesync monitor over anything, but that is not an option at this time and in the near future


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Why not get the bold one. I don't get the appeal of 120-144hz monitors when it takes enormous GPU power and, by extension, enormous budgets to reach frame rates that high. Even in extreme cases you are unlikely to maintain a refresh rate that high in the latest games and certainly not in the games of tomorrow. The 4k, IPS, G-Sync monitor seems like it's perfect.


I think the target audience would be enthusiasts, who wouldn't mind spending a lot of money on graphics cards. Because of G-Sync, the monitor is in sync with the GPU. The moment you can get above 60 fps, you benefit from a 120/144 Hz monitor with G-Sync. Even 70-90 fps offer a noticeable improvement over 60 fps.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Please God let it be GLOSSY.

Sick and tired of everything having this horrendous MATTE crap slathered on to ruin the PQ


----------



## Tablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Please God let it be GLOSSY.
> 
> Sick and tired of everything having this horrendous MATTE crap slathered on to ruin the PQ


Amen, my glossy Samsung 120hz panel ain't going anywhere until one of these gsync panels comes in glossy format


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Please God let it be GLOSSY.
> 
> Sick and tired of everything having this horrendous MATTE crap slathered on to ruin the PQ


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Amen, my glossy Samsung 120hz panel ain't going anywhere until one of these gsync panels comes in glossy format


I hope they give an option for the new semi-gloss/semi-anti-glare coating and full glossy.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Amen, my glossy Samsung 120hz panel ain't going anywhere until one of these gsync panels comes in glossy format


I'm hoping for Acer 144Hz IPS being semi-glossy - almost all AHVA screens are and in orginal press release they are advertising non-glare panel for TN screen but not for IPS one

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/151682

As a side note I've got no idea why companies think having ugly matte coating is adventage.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

http://youtu.be/NGi_NbUBy4c?t=9m25s
Quote:


> "The MG279Q is not a G-Sync monitor and is not officially a Fresync monitor. It supports 1.2a plus.....The list of monitors that were released earlier today were just the Freesync certified monitors.


If this monitor supports this standard, it doesn't need to be a "Freesync" monitor to be able to work with AMD video cards and have the adaptive refresh rate feature.

My take on things is that Asus is currently in bed with nvidia and with Asus engineers working closely with Nvidia engineers, Asus is trying to downplay the Freesync train right now but they're certainly not stupid as to miss out on product. They don't have to release a Freesync monitor to have variable refresh rate work with AMD cards.

27 inch 120hz IPS with 1.2a VESA adpative sync capabilities just not labeled as a Fresync monitor. It's certainly one of the best looking Freesync monitors yet to be announced.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Another point is that perhaps it's the direction that Nvidia wants to head in with something like G-Sync 2.0?

Maybe nvidia will eventually opt for slightly more control and certification but piggy back off of the VESA 1.2a adpative sync standard once they make their next generation GeForce GPUs capable of running it. If that's the case, Monitors can be both G-Sync 2.0 and FreeSync capable but that G-Sync label has tighter requirements and is the nvidia stamp of approval. Similar to a motherboard being SLI and CFX capable with the same hardware but SLI working only at 4x and above while CFX can work with different GPUs and as low as 2x.

Just stuff to chew on.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> This one actually sounds rather appealing compared to the 4k rog that's just been announced. A lot of people have been asking for 2560x1440 IPS 120hz.


I totally agree, and I hope that the 4K ROG draws everyone's attention from the new 1440p IPS 120Hz generation of monitors. Nothing against 4K, it could be classified as future proof, but it has it's issues. Mainly content, software scaling, and horsepower required to run it at high FPS.

I currently use 1440p (Benq BL2710PT) and the scaling is decent with Windows 7 and Photoshop (to name a few). It took some getting used to (and optimal positioning of my monitor with a wall mount) but it is a real issue with higher resolutions and no way to change icon size or entire UIs with certain programs or operating systems. Some of my system tray monitoring icons for HWinfo were almost indecipherable at a distance. I couldn't imagine the Windows 7 scaling on a 27" 4K monitor, and good luck pushing half the 120 Hz cap of those monitors unless you run tri SLI 6GB cards maybe. 1440p is totally doable at 120 Hz with a decent GPU, or two maybe. I am currently running a single 980 and have no problem running almost all my games at a static 60 FPS, but a jump to 120 Hz will undoubtedly require a second card if I want to keep graphic settings on high/ultra.

If either this monitor or maybe the new Acer Gsync IPS gets great reviews I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade sooner than expected. I am already planning on adding another 980 and WB over the next few months so I will have more than enough reason (for my wife) to upgrade my monitor again. Plus I got the Benq for only $375 on Amazon several months ago.


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Please God let it be GLOSSY.
> 
> Sick and tired of everything having this horrendous MATTE crap slathered on to ruin the PQ


Pretty sure most people hate Glossy , hate to see myself in the monitor (its not that I look ugly or anything like that







its just annoying)


----------



## BangBangPlay

I am one of the few minority that prefers glossy, and I really dislike heavy matte displays. However semi glossy displays with a slight anti glare film are a good acceptable middle ground. Fortunately there are no windows or lights in the background of where my rig sits so I don't ever get any reflections. IMO glossy monitors display darker blacks and are easier to read text on vs matte displays which can appear grainy to me. I installed a matte screen protector on my glossy iPhone 5 (not a big fan of Apple) phone last year and took it off within an hour. It sucks because most gamer oriented displays are typically matte, but some manufacturers have been using the subtle anti glare film vs going all matte or glossy.

Hopefully one of the new upcoming WQHD 120-144 Hz IPS monitors has a light anti glare coating. As that will ultimately factor into my final decision. One problem is that manufacturers rarely list the panel's finish in their specs, but forum members and good reviews usually do.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> Pretty sure most people hate Glossy , hate to see myself in the monitor (its not that I look ugly or anything like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just annoying)


Glossy ftw, no mat ruining image quality.


----------



## SandGlass

Yea, PCper confirmed with AMD that it would support freesync, I'm guessing Asus has some kind of contract with Nvidia that prevents them from marketing this as such. Anyways, native 120Hz 1440p IPS panels for $599 is a decent deal, certainly more expensive than Korean IPS monitors, but lower than the price Catleap monitors were going for on Ebay around a year back.


----------



## Pheozero

Hmm, $599 for this? I wonder how much/if the Swift will come down in price?


----------



## dubldwn

$599?!

That obsoletes a lot of displays. Wasn't expecting that. Unless Asus really screws up the QC







this sets a nice ceiling on price for 1440p.


----------



## Lass3

I hope it's glossy or at least not full mat. Glossy is far superior unless you got light sources behind you, which I don't.


----------



## kingduqc

Asus killed it's own monitor?

200$ cheaper AND IPS versus the swift's tn.. Killer deal.

"Even better? The price! ASUS said this panel will ship in late *Q1* of this year for just $599!"

And then one of the guy ay CES said later Q2...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdgzZ7Pzs6M


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> Pretty sure most people hate Glossy , hate to see myself in the monitor (its not that I look ugly or anything like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just annoying)


Sorry, wrong. Pretty sure most people prefer rich vibrant colors rather than a grainy matte coating that dulls the colors and puts a screen door effect on the entire image. If you can afford a $600-1200 monitor you can afford to control ambient light in your computer room. Curtains and blinds arent that expensive.

Nothing against those who choose to put their setups in sunny, bright rooms and need matte. All we as consumers want is a glossy OPTION. True PQ enthusiasts will always prefer glossy/semi glossy over matte.


----------



## zealord

did I miss something? Is 599$ confirmed ? price is okay I'd say. It just seems good compared to the swift. I would say it is in line with what I expect it to be.

Though we still don't know if it actually supports freesync


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> did I miss something? Is 599$ confirmed ? price is okay I'd say. It just seems good compared to the swift. I would say it is in line with what I expect it to be.
> 
> Though we still don't know if it actually supports freesync


Yes, $599 is confirmed, it also supports adaptive sync.

Its all in here.


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Yes, $599 is confirmed, it also supports adaptive sync.
> 
> Its all in here.






nice thanks for sharing that


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> nice thanks for sharing that


No problem









This looks like a killer monitor, especially at that price. The second it drops below €500 I'll ditch my Qnix and run out to get one.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a killer monitor, especially at that price. The second it drops below €500 I'll ditch my Qnix and run out to get one.


yeah it looks quite good. I could see myself also buying it for 600€.

Still a bit confused about Freesync and adaptive refresh rate difference. I hope it won't get delayed and delayed and delayed again and at the end it will be like Q3 when we can finally buy it


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> did I miss something? Is 599$ confirmed ? price is okay I'd say. It just seems good compared to the swift. I would say it is in line with what I expect it to be.
> 
> Though we still don't know if it actually supports freesync


no g-sync module= -200$

easy no?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> no g-sync module= -200$
> 
> easy no?


No absolutely not easy. This is IPS not TN ! also Gsync module is around 175$


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Still a bit confused about Freesync and adaptive refresh rate difference.


Its not a monitor validated by AMD, that's about it. Whereas AMD vets all FreeSync monitors so they can use the label, ASUS here just adheres to the DP1.2a spec with the optional variable refresh component and broadcasts that availability to the GPU via EDID.

Which is interesting, because that's probably how Nvidia's going to work VRR on non-GSync monitors. I remember AMD's work last year with a monitor that supported VRR already, but needed to be tricked into doing it through the use of a DP1.2 MST hub. They just said at the time that they could do it because they could overrride the EDID, but it wasn't a good solution for consumers.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> Pretty sure most people hate Glossy , hate to see myself in the monitor (its not that I look ugly or anything like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just annoying)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, wrong. Pretty sure most people prefer rich vibrant colors rather than a grainy matte coating that dulls the colors and puts a screen door effect on the entire image. If you can afford a $600-1200 monitor you can afford to control ambient light in your computer room. Curtains and blinds arent that expensive.
> 
> Nothing against those who choose to put their setups in sunny, bright rooms and need matte. All we as consumers want is a glossy OPTION. True PQ enthusiasts will always prefer glossy/semi glossy over matte.
Click to expand...

Al those silly pros with the $10k displays and hoods what do they know


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CataclysmZA*
> 
> Its not a monitor validated by AMD, that's about it. Whereas AMD vets all FreeSync monitors so they can use the label, ASUS here just adheres to the DP1.2a spec with the optional variable refresh component and broadcasts that availability to the GPU via EDID.
> 
> Which is interesting, because that's probably how Nvidia's going to work VRR on non-GSync monitors. I remember AMD's work last year with a monitor that supported VRR already, but needed to be tricked into doing it through the use of a DP1.2 MST hub. They just said at the time that they could do it because they could overrride the EDID, but it wasn't a good solution for consumers.


alright that sounds actually quite good. Thank you for enlightening me


----------



## epic1337

is it truely an IPS though? what type of IPS had they discovered that actually managed 120Hz without going catleap-mode?

or is it yet another AHVA=IPS PR stunt... theres a clear difference between IPS and AHVA mind you, they aren't the same architecture(term?).


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> No absolutely not easy. This is IPS not TN ! also Gsync module is around 175$


Don't forget the ROG tax on a monitor like the Swift







. Plus it came out a while ago if you ask me and even this monitor is late Q1 (or Q2 someone else said possibly).

The price on this monitor is to drool for though and I can easily see this replacing my U2711! While also giving me the 120 Hz I so crave! Now I need to consider buying a cheap AMD card! But maybe some more 120 Hz 1.2a spec monitors will come into view and make 2015 a really fun year to buy a monitor.

Any word on the hdmi ports though? Would love if they were 2.0 and not 1.4.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> is it truely an IPS though? what type of IPS had they discovered that actually managed 120Hz without going catleap-mode?
> 
> or is it yet another AHVA=IPS PR stunt... theres a clear difference between IPS and AHVA mind you, they aren't the same architecture(term?).


I don't think Asus has ever used the VA=IPS stunt in the past, I doubt they'd do it now.

And even if it would be a VA variation, It would still be better than a TN panel.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I don't think Asus has ever used the VA=IPS stunt in the past, I doubt they'd do it now.
> 
> And even if it would be a VA variation, It would still be better than a TN panel.


I was taking for granted this is the same AUO panel Acer is using in the XB270HU (AHVA). I haven't heard of any other 1440p ips-type display that does 120/144Hz.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I was taking for granted this is the same AUO panel Acer is using in the XB270HU (AHVA). I haven't heard of any other 1440p ips-type display that does 120/144Hz.


Those overclocked korean monitors do 120hz, I believe they are samsung pls panels. The qnix and xstar


----------



## Shadowarez

If ya going the Korean panels don't get multi poet variants if you wanna Oc them. make sure it's perfect pixel with Samsung pls monitor single port.


----------



## degenn

Nice monitor but not having G-Sync pretty much kills any interest for me personally. Shame.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Those overclocked korean monitors do 120hz, I believe they are samsung pls panels. The qnix and xstar


Yeah I get that...but ASUS buying 60Hz panels and overclocking them to 120Hz a la Overlord?

I'm allowed to be wrong but I seriously doubt that. Not sure why Asus' is 120Hz and Acer's is 144Hz, though.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If they are indeed the same panel, then probably Asus thought the 120hz to 144hz would cause too big of a dedgreation in image quality so they're limiting it to 120hz. They've said it before, it's always a balance between IQ and frequency. The higher you clock it, the worse image quality (overshoot, color brightness)


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Yeah I get that...but ASUS buying 60Hz panels and overclocking them to 120Hz a la Overlord?
> 
> I'm allowed to be wrong but I seriously doubt that. Not sure why Asus' is 120Hz and Acer's is 144Hz, though.


They definitely aren't the same panels, I don't know what the asus 144hz offers that the qnix 120hz doesn't. The most I know is the panels are different







I was looking at the ROG Swift for a while but then Black Friday showed up with deals on 32" 4K panels


----------



## Vintage

Super exciting. Monitors are starting to get really attractive! Great price for his too!


----------



## Strider49

Might buy this monitor in a few months, depending on price here in Europe and reviews. It would be a great addition to my setup, to complement my Swift. We'll see.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> They definitely aren't the same panels, I don't know what the asus 144hz offers that the qnix 120hz doesn't. The most I know is the panels are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the ROG Swift for a while but then Black Friday showed up with deals on 32" 4K panels


The Qnix and X-Stars use Samsung PLS, the Asus ROG Swift uses the AU Optronics panel.


----------



## dir_d

I want to see this monitor on freesync, might be my next monitor.


----------



## JakdMan

ASUS, I knew there was something special about you. I'd to see how this performs. I was planning on just getting one of their Pro Art monitors, but since my build is multi-purpose this may take the cake.


----------



## FreeElectron

no ULMB?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The Qnix and X-Stars use Samsung PLS, the Asus ROG Swift uses the AU Optronics panel.


Thank you for clearing that up. Any chance you can summarize the difference for any other readers viewing? I will research about both and try to compare.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up. Any chance you can summarize the difference for any other readers viewing? I will research about both and try to compare.


The Samsung PLS is basically like the LG IPS. While slower, IPS/PLS offer better viewing angles, better color reproduction, overall a better image. They are also both 10-bit panels I believe, which allows for those better colors.

The ROG Swift uses a TN panel, kind of standard for most gaming displays. Their colors aren't as great, viewing angles aren't as great, but they are faster. However, the ROG Swift isn't a plain TN panel, it is a far more advanced and new TN panel. Instead of the average 6-bit TN it is an 8-bit TN, so it has better color reproduction. It also has a host of other features, it is just an overall large step up in TN panel quality.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The Samsung PLS is basically like the LG IPS. While slower, IPS/PLS offer better viewing angles, better color reproduction, overall a better image. They are also both 10-bit panels I believe, which allows for those better colors.
> 
> The ROG Swift uses a TN panel, kind of standard for most gaming displays. Their colors aren't as great, viewing angles aren't as great, but they are faster. However, the ROG Swift isn't a plain TN panel, it is a far more advanced and new TN panel. Instead of the average 6-bit TN it is an 8-bit TN, so it has better color reproduction. It also has a host of other features, it is just an overall large step up in TN panel quality.


Sorry, I actually misread your first post. I was writing in regards to the new ASUS MG279Q panel and the Samsung PLS in the qnix and xstars.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The ROG Swift uses a TN panel, kind of standard for most gaming displays. Their colors aren't as great, viewing angles aren't as great, but they are faster. However, the ROG Swift isn't a plain TN panel, it is a far more advanced and new TN panel. Instead of the average 6-bit TN it is an 8-bit TN, so it has better color reproduction. It also has a host of other features, it is just an overall large step up in TN panel quality.


wait, so basically you're saying that they did yet another PR stunt and did a TN=IPS?
how low can they go?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> wait, so basically you're saying that they did yet another PR stunt and did a TN=IPS?
> how low can they go?


No
ROG Swift = TN
ASUS MG279Q = IPS

I misread his post and did not see he was talking about the ROG Swift


----------



## epic1337

is it really an IPS though? i mean who made it and what sort of IPS is it considering theres like a dozen types of IPS.

considering that every other 144Hz G-Sync monitors had been called IPS(AHVA) it wouldn't be bad to be suspicious.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> is it really an IPS though? i mean who made it and what sort of IPS is it considering theres like a dozen types of IPS.
> 
> considering that every other 144Hz G-Sync monitors had been called IPS(AHVA) it wouldn't be bad to be suspicious.


That is what I was trying to figure out a few posts ago


----------



## Lass3

I hope it's AHVA. IPS Glow / Blur should be a much smaller problem and latency should be lower than AH-IPS / PLS.

AU Optronics announced their AHVA high Hz panels 3-4 months ago and now we see all kinds of "IPS" monitors with high Hz. I think there's a connection


----------



## xarot

Most definitely buying this if the reviews are good. One DP on my Swift just doesn't cut it for me. I don't need G-sync.


----------



## Darkpriest667

The only thing I even cared about was price and they didn't even bother to list that in the article.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Yes, $599 is confirmed, it also supports adaptive sync.
> 
> Its all in here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> The only thing I even cared about was price and they didn't even bother to list that in the article.


Look above.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Look above.


Regards, That's a great price.


----------



## Pantsu

AHVA should be practically identical to LG's IPS panels, just manufactured by AUO. That means same limitations of IPS glow. AHVA stands for Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle. It has nothing to do with Vertical Alignment (VA) panels.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Regards, That's a great price.


It's not bad for a 120 Hz monitor with a 3 year warranty (assuming) by a name brand if you ask me. If more brands like BenQ/Acer release then the price will go even lower, I hope around $500. I don't have anything wrong with the QNIX/XSTARS apart from relying on monitor timings that could be effected by any little screw up in driver updates, which this monitor shouldn't be. I had this issues a long time ago with Surround and Lightboost using ToastyX's strobelightbeta exe and one day it just wouldn't work because Nvidia did something. .

After seeing the Acer 144Hz GSYNC monitor has DVI/HDMI ports I'm not sure if I'll consider this now.


----------



## FreeElectron

WILL IT HAVE A ULMB or a ULMB-LIKE FEATURE?
The faster refresh rate is not that big of a deal if the monitor blurs!
I know that IPS does not have ULMB *yet* but, maybe that will change?
Or am i just too optimistic?


----------



## Pantsu

It won't have ULMB since it's not a G-Sync monitor. Asus hasn't announced any blur reduction technique of their own afaik.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I hope it's AHVA. IPS Glow / Blur should be a much smaller problem and latency should be lower than AH-IPS / PLS.
> 
> AU Optronics announced their AHVA high Hz panels 3-4 months ago and now we see all kinds of "IPS" monitors with high Hz. I think there's a connection


I saw that article in Sept about AU having AHVA/IPS 120-144 Hz capable panels and that they were in production at the time.

I am currently using the Benq BL2710PT which is the only monitor that has an AHVA panel to date I believe. I got it cheap ($375 on Amazon) a few months back and I really dig it, well everything besides the 60 Hz limitation. Excellent color, deep blacks, and a decent response time. I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade to a WQHD 120 Hz variation, gsync or not. Now I just have to get a second GTX 980 so I can be ready for this next generation of panel.

4-5K is a pipe dream IMO, especially with all of this virtual reality news. Who knows, in 5-10 years we may not even use a monitor to play games while sitting at our computers. I know we have heard that in the past though too.


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> My take on this? Of course it's going to have 1.2a adaptive sync extensions included since it's a 120hz gaming monitor. They're not talking about it because they don't want to cannibalize ROG sales with G-Sync just yet since there isn't any FreeSync monitors on the market yet. The other huge selling point is the IPS nature of the monitor.
> 
> *If only they made a 32 inch 4k version of this with either G-Sync or 1.2a adaptive sync.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: PC Perspective talks about this monitor
> 
> http://youtu.be/NGi_NbUBy4c?t=9m25s
> 
> "The MG279Q is not a G-Sync monitor and is not officially a Fresync monitor. It supports 1.2a plus.....The list of monitors that were released earlier today were just the Freesync certified monitors.
> 
> If this monitor supports this standard, it doesn't need to be a "Freesync" monitor to be able to work with AMD video cards and have the adaptive refresh rate feature.


I'd pay up to $800 for a monitor that is larger than 32 inches with adaptive v-sync aka I'll be watching new monitor releases very closely all year







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> WILL IT HAVE A ULMB or a ULMB-LIKE FEATURE?
> The faster refresh rate is not that big of a deal if the monitor blurs!
> I know that IPS does not have ULMB *yet* but, maybe that will change?
> Or am i just too optimistic?


Could you please not slam huge caps in my face, thanks.

This isn't the youtube comment section.


----------



## xarot

Anyone have idea if MG279Q will have a thin bezel like PG278Q? Looks similar but hard to tell.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> It won't have ULMB since it's not a G-Sync monitor. Asus hasn't announced any blur reduction technique of their own afaik.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Could you please not slam huge caps in my face, thanks.
> 
> This isn't the youtube comment section.


Looks like it isn't enough to get more than one answer









Any way
Will asus also do that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeForce.com - CES 2015: The World's First 144Hz IPS NVIDIA G-SYNC Monitor Unveiled*
> 
> Since the debut of G-SYNC our partners have released many TN models, with resolutions ranging from 1920x1080 to 3840x2160 (4K), and features that further improve your experience. Today, G-SYNC enters a new era with the unveiling of the world's first 144Hz IPS G-SYNC monitor at The International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas. Engineered by *Acer*, the *2560x1440* *XB270HU* is the world's first *144Hz IPS* gaming monitor, the world's first IPS G-SYNC gaming monitor, the first IPS gaming monitor to also support NVIDIA Ultra Low Motion Blur (*ULMB*) technology, and one of the world's first IPS monitors with a response time of only 4ms G-to-G.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Anyone have idea if MG279Q will have a thin bezel like PG278Q? Looks similar but hard to tell.


Yes, it has a very slender bezel. Not sure if it is technically quite is thin, but it is certainly part of the design.


----------



## Shadowarez

So if it's $599 mrsp then we looking at $989 retail plus rog sales tax $1299 eBay $2599 sounds pricey but if it works without issues then may actually try it.


----------



## jameschisholm

I bought my Dell u2713hm last Jan, did I make a boo boo?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I bought my Dell u2713hm last Jan, did I make a boo boo?


While Dell brands and backs a great display, the only way to really answer your question is to ask another....

"Do you need/want any of the features/benefits of the newer displays?" If the answer is a "No", then you are fine. Otherwise, you might have shot yourself in the toe a little by not waiting.


----------



## jameschisholm

I think the only thing that bugs me lately is the screen tearing I get occasionally in Shadow of Mordor, but then I don't want to lower any settings (all maxxed, fxaa only, and high textures, bench. min 38, max 88, avg.55-60)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I think the only thing that bugs me lately is the screen tearing I get occasionally in Shadow of Mordor, but then I don't want to lower any settings (all maxxed, fxaa only, and high textures, bench. min 38, max 88, avg.55-60)


PayDay 2 is a bloody mess when it comes to tearing, pan horizontal and watch four different frames show up at once.


----------



## jameschisholm

So I'm not alone, and it's a common thing? I know If I lowered settings I'd get no tearing, and to be honest it's only OCCASIONALLY and I don't notice it much.

So that answers my question, no I didn't make a booboo.

thanks

On Shadows of Mordor, I just hit "auto config", got these settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








The only thing it changed from max was AO and AA.

Getting a smooth 60fps no tearing its like butter.


----------



## CallsignVega

Not sure why you would buy this display over the Acer which is a 144Hz 1440P IPS with G-Sync and ULMB. Unless maybe it's significantly cheaper?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not sure why you would buy this display over the Acer which is a 144Hz 1440P IPS with G-Sync and ULMB. Unless maybe it's significantly cheaper?


I avoided mentioning that display in this thread, because I wanted this display to have its moment. As we all know we are all buying that damn Acer!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> So if it's $599 mrsp then we looking at $989 retail plus rog sales tax $1299 eBay $2599 sounds pricey but if it works without issues then may actually try it.


Where the hell are you getting these prices from?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I avoided mentioning that display in this thread, because I wanted this display to have its moment. As we all know we are all buying that damn Acer!


Ya, look's like another F5 party is in store for thousands of people this year...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Where the hell are you getting these prices from?


Although sarcasm is difficult to detect in online forums I believe that was the member's intent. That and exaggeration with all the numbers besides the eBay one maybe. You ever see what people ask on ebay for hardware that hasn't even been released? A 980 hydro copper was listed for $1750 on eBay before it was released. In the description it said please allow from 2-4 weeks to receive product.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> I'd pay up to $800 for a monitor that is larger than 32 inches with adaptive v-sync aka I'll be watching new monitor releases very closely all year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would too







but the 32" without it are already more than $800







I myself was able to grab the acer 32" 4K panel on black friday for $700


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Although sarcasm is difficult to detect in online forums I believe that was the member's intent. That and exaggeration with all the numbers besides the eBay one maybe. You ever see what people ask on ebay for hardware that hasn't even been released? A 980 hydro copper was listed for $1750 on eBay before it was released. In the description it said please allow from 2-4 weeks to receive product.


lol the ROG tax was funny(as this monitors isn't even a ROG product)








I know about eBay though, $349 for a Ouya console lol what a failure that was.

But all jokes aside.
For $599, this monitor is very appealing. It's on my shortlist for sure.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I avoided mentioning that display in this thread, because I wanted this display to have its moment. As we all know we are all buying that damn Acer!


Has their been any mention of the Acer's price? If they're similarly priced, then the Acer seems like the obvious winner, but if the Acer is going to be $200-$300 more, I'll go with the Asus.

I also have more trust in Asus as a company, Acer has always been a bit hit and miss.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Has their been any mention of the Acer's price? If they're similarly priced, then the Acer seems like the obvious winner, but if the Acer is going to be $200-$300 more, I'll go with the Asus.
> 
> I also have more trust in Asus as a company, Acer has always been a bit hit and miss.


It really doesn't matter, beyond warranty support, what display manufacturer you go with if you are talking about one of the big guys. Acer and Asus both didn't manufacturer the panels and hardware in those displays, they just put them together.

In the case of the Acer it is using the AU Optronics AHVA panel, with PCBS manufactured by Novastar or Realtek, etc. Basically the brand on the front of the panel isn't who actually makes them, they more or less just put it together with their name on the front. So, don't get too terribly hung up on branding with a display.

As for cost, no official mention. I am guessing between $699 and $999. Only putting a number that high because there really isn't an official competitor to it right now; but then again Acer isn't known for price gouging that I can remember. So maybe we will see it at $599, just crushing everyone else in value.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It really doesn't matter, beyond warranty support, what display manufacturer you go with if you are talking about one of the big guys. Acer and Asus both didn't manufacturer the panels and hardware in those displays, they just put them together.
> 
> In the case of the Acer it is using the AU Optronics AHVA panel, with PCBS manufactured by Novastar or Realtek, etc. Basically the brand on the front of the panel isn't who actually makes them, they more or less just put it together with their name on the front. So, don't get too terribly hung up on branding with a display.


Well there's more to a monitor than just the panel(assuming they're using the same panel). One might have higher quality control standards or might have better color calibration, etc.

Also the electronics in the monitors will most likely be quite different, since the Acer seems to have the G-Sync module + an additional controller. And the Asus seems to use a more conventional design that relies on adaptive sync.


----------



## Shadowarez

Well all they need to do is release one for testing and about 3-4 Hundred for user reviews to see how many make it without dead pixels or Niagara Falls light bleeding.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I avoided mentioning that display in this thread, because I wanted this display to have its moment. As we all know we are all buying that damn Acer!


lol


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Has their been any mention of the Acer's price? If they're similarly priced, then the Acer seems like the obvious winner, but if the Acer is going to be $200-$300 more, I'll go with the Asus.
> 
> I also have more trust in Asus as a company, Acer has always been a bit hit and miss.


700 EUR according to tft central. So around 700$ when you remove VAT tax.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> 700 EUR according to tft central. So around 700$ when you remove VAT tax.


I snagged the whole quote for you, as it had some availability estimates as well.
Quote:


> Acer XB270HU updates - estimated production start in Feb so should be available around April. Suggested retail price of 699 Euro inc VAT


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/


----------



## Gilles3000

$100 extra isn't bad, considering the cost of a G-Sync module. Now all that's left ate the reviews and the information on the panel types.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I snagged the whole quote for you, as it had some availability estimates as well.
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/


That's just tooooo long!


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> $100 extra isn't bad, considering the cost of a G-Sync module. Now all that's left ate the reviews and the information on the panel types.


the fact that G-Sync cost anything is ridiculous though, AMD aren't charging any on their "free"-Sync and i like that about them.
on that note, we'd never get a decent G-Sync monitor on the sub <$200 price point for Nvidia users.
this is knowing that mid-end GPUs are the ones in dire need of G-Sync due to <60FPS performance.


----------



## sticks435

How much would that be in Dollars? $560-600?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> How much would that be in Dollars? $560-600?


Depends, a lot of the time they do a 1:1, so $700 USD. Although $500 USD sounds better.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the fact that G-Sync cost anything is ridiculous though, AMD aren't charging any on their "free"-Sync and i like that about them.
> on that note, we'd never get a decent G-Sync monitor on the sub <$200 price point for Nvidia users.
> this is knowing that mid-end GPUs are the ones in dire need of G-Sync due to <60FPS performance.


I'll gladly pay 100$ more for ULMB mode on display.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> That's just tooooo long!


Fortunatly there's always someone with too much free time to post it all


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the fact that G-Sync cost anything is ridiculous though, AMD aren't charging any on their "free"-Sync and i like that about them.
> on that note, we'd never get a decent G-Sync monitor on the sub <$200 price point for Nvidia users.
> this is knowing that mid-end GPUs are the ones in dire need of G-Sync due to <60FPS performance.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll gladly pay 100$ more for ULMB mode on display.
Click to expand...

thats your money and you have enough to buy one.

people with <$1500 budget, including a monitor in it, would have a hard time shelling out more than $300 for a monitor.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the fact that G-Sync cost anything is ridiculous though, AMD aren't charging any on their "free"-Sync and i like that about them.
> on that note, we'd never get a decent G-Sync monitor on the sub <$200 price point for Nvidia users.
> this is knowing that mid-end GPUs are the ones in dire need of G-Sync due to <60FPS performance.


Unlike free-sync, G-Sync is a completely different module that has to be added to the monitor. And Nvidia spend a lot of time and resources developing it. its more than logical that it costs extra.

And at 1440p even high-end single GPU setups need G-sync/Free-Sync.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats your money and you have enough to buy one.
> 
> people with <$1500 budget, including a monitor in it, would have a hard time shelling out more than $300 for a monitor.


We are in a thread talking about $600 display vs $700 display - what connection do you see to people spending $300 on display ?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> We are in a thread talking about $600 display vs $700 display - what connection do you see to people spending $300 on display ?


This.

These displays releasing are at the tip top of their respective category of monitors.

Everyone should expect them to carry some sort of premium.

I sure as heck don't see them costing anywhere below 500 USD to be honest.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I sure as heck don't see them costing anywhere below 500 USD to be honest.


$500 for a normal 1440p IPS monitor wasn't even exceptional last year. This one is cheap for what it is in comparison.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> $500 for a normal 1440p IPS monitor wasn't even exceptional last year. This one is cheap for what it is in comparison.


Huh?

Did you miss the 120Hz part?

Sorry, but the $500 Korean IPS of last year were HALF as fast.

That is the main appear of this monitor ... IPS and 120Hz.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Did you miss the 120Hz part?
> 
> Sorry, but the $500 Korean IPS of last year were HALF as fast.
> 
> That is the main appear of this monitor ... IPS and 120Hz.


I think you misunderstood my post, I meant that $500 was normal for last year's 1440p 60hz Ips monitors. and that this one is therefore quite cheap for what it is.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Did you miss the 120Hz part?
> 
> Sorry, but the $500 Korean IPS of last year were HALF as fast.
> 
> That is the main appear of this monitor ... IPS and 120Hz.


I picked up my Korean 120hz (the overclockable "b" tcon) for $328 in may of 2012. 60hz IPS Korean monitors have been sub $300 for a long time.

The major advantage here is not dealing with nearly as much ghosting and pixel lag since we're dealing with a bit of a different panel (and one rated for 120hz).

I think it will be interesting to see how much ghosting/overdrive is seen on this monitors and others like it coming up. Considering they stated themselves that pixel transition speeds are still slower then tn panels, it will be another interesting balance between tn speed and IPS color quality.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the fact that G-Sync cost anything is ridiculous though, AMD aren't charging any on their "free"-Sync and i like that about them.
> on that note, we'd never get a decent G-Sync monitor on the sub <$200 price point for Nvidia users.
> this is knowing that mid-end GPUs are the ones in dire need of G-Sync due to <60FPS performance.


That is very true, and maybe now that Freesync actually exists Nvidia will be forced to become more competitive with their "module". I have preferred Nvidia cards for the last 6-7 years, but I don't dislike or dismiss AMD, or their products. I actually encourage their (and other hardware manufacturers) heated competition because we the buyer always benefit. G-sync has been a premium for the last year and change because it was the only game in town, but that should change soon.

I own a GTX 980 right now and plan to add another within a few months. I am still going to consider this monitor (and the Acer XB270HU) because of it's price point alone. I am not totally convinced of either sync tech yet anyways and like that this is a monitor that panders to neither side really.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you misunderstood my post, I meant that $500 was normal for last year's 1440p 60hz Ips monitors. and that this one is therefore quite cheap for what it is.


Ah, my mistake.

Odds are this will be a $699 panel.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ah, my mistake.
> 
> Odds are this will be a $699 panel.


The ASUS MG279Q? I think it will be $599, saw a video about it.


----------



## kingduqc

It's preaty sad too see that 2 years ago i bought a 1440p display for 300$...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> It's preaty sad too see that 2 years ago i bought a 1440p display for 300$...


It's sad to see you bought such a crappy cheap A- panel that has a degraded image quality when you overclock it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ah, my mistake.
> 
> Odds are this will be a $699 panel.


I am going to say $499 to $599. Only because the ultra high end Acer that is coming out is positioned at the $700 mark it seems, and it has several advantages over this panel. 144 Hz, G-Sync, and ULMB. I would think there would be a decent cost difference between these two.

EDIT:

There is a possibility I am confusing the $700 displays though, so take it with a grain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It's sad to see you bought such a crappy cheap A- panel that has a degraded image quality when you overclock it.


I hope you don't actually believe what you just put up for us to read.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It's sad to see you bought such a crappy cheap A- panel that has a degraded image quality when you overclock it.


First, it's still 60hz and I didn't overclock it. It was more to point out that monitor cost for user don't really decrease (fast). Secondly, I am really sad to see that display technology is also moving slowly. Why am I paying today 899/949$ (for ref: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=swift-_-24-236-405-_-Product and http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm) For a monitor like the swift?

1440p has been out for years, TN and IPS technology has been out for 2 *decade*. The only thing that this differs from a normal 1080p 144hz tn panel is that the screen is a few inch bigger (and obviously the gsync module that cost about 150$ to include).

Same thing goes for those new 120Hz IPS displays, Why there is such a premium on those when you can buy a 4k tactile screen in a 5inch form factor, with a processor, memory, OS,GPS, gyroscopes and battery included(aka phones) for less then a regular plain monitor? It's not rocket science, the cost of the materiel isn't high and is not more expensive then regular 60hz monitor, the way the monitors function has not changed for decades, the technology has been out for years and yet it's going to cost me 2.5 times more expensive then the other plain monitor from 2 years ago? Beside adding 120hz with a flashy red color on the box is there a manufacturing reason/cost on why the premium is so high?


----------



## Vintage

yeah it is sad to see how slowly monitor tech is moving.... there are so many phones with higher resolution than my 23" monitor, and they are IPS or IGZO usually. I even heard about 120hz smartphone screens the other ay (not even a big deal AT ALL on phones.) LCD seems as if it has been around for AGES too.

The crazy part is that this new tech for 2015 is still pretty amazing considering how long we have waited just for this. .


----------



## Shadowarez

We seem to forget every price a manufacturer releases is suggested that doesn't include the ridiculous mark up etailers will put on these especially when most people in North America won't see them till end of 2015. Going to go ahead call it pirates will hijack every shipment coming form third world so maybe 2-3 batchs will make it over if we're lucky.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats your money and you have enough to buy one.
> 
> people with <$1500 budget, including a monitor in it, would have a hard time shelling out more than $300 for a monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> We are in a thread talking about $600 display vs $700 display - what connection do you see to people spending $300 on display ?
Click to expand...

simple, progress of technology, how soon can we expect this sort of monitors to drop below $300?
the most likely answer to that is never though.

it took us quite a long time to see 1920x1080 60Hz IPS monitors to become prevalent below $200.
like wise to 1920x1080 120Hz/144Hz TN monitors going for below $300.


----------



## TheMentalist

I guess no one is interested in this one:
https://rog.asus.com/393672015/news/ces-2015-mx27aq-27-inches-of-frameless-elegance-wqhd-ips/

Will be $499.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vintage*
> 
> yeah it is sad to see how slowly monitor tech is moving.... there are so many phones with higher resolution than my 23" monitor, and they are IPS or IGZO usually. I even heard about 120hz smartphone screens the other ay (not even a big deal AT ALL on phones.) LCD seems as if it has been around for AGES too.
> 
> The crazy part is that this new tech for 2015 is still pretty amazing considering how long we have waited just for this. .


A few days ago I came across an article written 3 years ago on extremetech that discussed the reluctance of manufacturers to pursue large high resolution displays. The main reason being the market/demand for such displays and the price to produce them. The majority of the desktop monitor market want cheap, bright, and fast panels and the minority want high resolution displays with good color fidelity. Monitor pricing tends to have a large impact on sales, hence a reluctance to produce expensive and more polished models. So although the technology has been around the demand is relatively low (compared to mainstream Best Buy monitors) and costs to produce them are high. Not to mention the extremely low tolerance for defects at the higher pricing range. It makes sense that monitor tech moves a bit slow compared to portable device screens.

Things have changed in the tech world over the last 3 years no doubt, but business is business. We won't see affordable high def monitors until the cost to produce them drops to the point that they are marketable. This monitor is a step in the right direction though.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I guess no one is interested in this one:
> https://rog.asus.com/393672015/news/ces-2015-mx27aq-27-inches-of-frameless-elegance-wqhd-ips/
> 
> Will be $499.


I will take the Acer in that Asus chassis.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I will take the Acer in that Asus chassis.


I would love the Acer in the MG279Q chassis actually. Nice bezel design and stand.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I will take the Acer in that Asus chassis.


I'm not a fan of that chassis, glossy metalic finish and no height adjust on a high end monitor? I'd take the MG279Q's chassis over it any day.


----------



## epic1337

i like the frame but the stand seems a bit on the bulky side, though thats a given since it is quite top heavy at that size.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Did you miss the 120Hz part?
> 
> Sorry, but the $500 Korean IPS of last year were HALF as fast.
> 
> That is the main appear of this monitor ... IPS and 120Hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you misunderstood my post, I meant that $500 was normal for last year's 1440p 60hz Ips monitors. and that this one is therefore quite cheap for what it is.


Those same Korean panels ended up costing from $250-320 and are also IPS panels that can overclock to 120hz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I picked up my Korean 120hz (the overclockable "b" tcon) for $328 in may of 2012. 60hz IPS Korean monitors have been sub $300 for a long time.
> 
> The major advantage here is not dealing with nearly as much ghosting and pixel lag since we're dealing with a bit of a different panel (and one rated for 120hz).
> 
> I think it will be interesting to see how much ghosting/overdrive is seen on this monitors and others like it coming up. Considering they stated themselves that pixel transition speeds are still slower then tn panels, it will be another interesting balance between tn speed and IPS color quality.


I'm a little late in the thread but seems you guys covered it all


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Those same Korean panels ended up costing from $250-320 and are also IPS panels that can overclock to 120hz


I know, I happen to own a Qnix.







I would've gotten this asus monitor if it was available 1.5y ago tho.

My panel is slightly flawed and only clocks to 96hz(which is fine but still), its has lightbleed and the stand and bezel are quite cheap feeling. Still worth what I payed for it at the time, but my next monitor will be a higher quality one for sure.


----------



## TheMentalist

AMD Confirms Asus MG279Q 120Hz IPS Supports FreeSync.
http://techreport.com/news/27650/here-240-fps-footage-of-amd-freesync-tech-and-some-new-info


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'm not a fan of that chassis, glossy metalic finish and no height adjust on a high end monitor? I'd take the MG279Q's chassis over it any day.


Well of course we want the adjustments, just the overall design of this one I like. Then again I do rock the original Overlord Tempest, Scribbs must have been drunk when he had that designed.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats your money and you have enough to buy one.
> 
> people with <$1500 budget, including a monitor in it, would have a hard time shelling out more than $300 for a monitor.


Monitor is the most important bit.... Its the part of the PC that you look at...

Anyway how many months until this comes out?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Monitor is the most important bit.... Its the part of the PC that you look at...
> 
> Anyway how many months until this comes out?


I didn't realize I should go out and buy a 5k monitor before I consider any other components like the GPU and CPU.

On a serious note though, like someone mentioned earlier, someone with a 1500 dollar budget shouldn't even be looking at this monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I didn't realize I should go out and buy a 5k monitor before I consider any other components like the GPU and CPU.
> 
> On a serious note though, like someone mentioned earlier, someone with a 1500 dollar budget shouldn't even be looking at this monitor.


No but if you can afford to up the budget a bit and get the hardware to run it a monitor is the biggest upgrade as it is the thing you look at, I don't understand why people buy a good PC and then cheap out on the monitor.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> No but if you can afford to up the budget a bit and get the hardware to run it a monitor is the biggest upgrade as it is the thing you look at, I don't understand why people buy a good PC and then cheap out on the monitor.


This.

It's like spending $1500 on a stereo and then going to Radio Shack for some $150 speakers.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I didn't realize I should go out and buy a 5k monitor before I consider any other components like the GPU and CPU.
> 
> On a serious note though, like someone mentioned earlier, someone with a 1500 dollar budget shouldn't even be looking at this monitor.


Wrong good display is one of the most important parts of experience and you willl keep it for years, while pc will be upgraded several times in the same time frame.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Wrong good display is one of the most important parts of experience and you will keep it for years, while pc will be upgraded several times in the same time frame.


I agree and believe it is this way for the majority of us. My 1080p panel went through Sandy, Ivy, and Haswell. Now it's time to see how much my 4K panel experience


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> No but if you can afford to up the budget a bit and get the hardware to run it a monitor is the biggest upgrade as it is the thing you look at, I don't understand why people buy a good PC and then cheap out on the monitor.


You're missing the whole point behind a budget. If everyone could just "up their budget a bit" then where is one supposed to stop? You've defeated the purpose of a budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Wrong good display is one of the most important parts of experience and you willl keep it for years, while pc will be upgraded several times in the same time frame.


I'm not saying to skimp out on the monitor. I'm saying that in a budget, you need to consider all other components and make sure there's some sort of balance.

Nicholars quoted someone talking about a 1500 budget. This monitor will be one of the top end monitors. Yes, the monitor is an important part of whatever build you have, but you shouldn't have that take up majority of your budget. If this comes out at around the price range people keep mentioning (~600-900 USD), it'll eat up almost half that budget in the best case scenario. You'll be left to skimp on other, also important components.

So again, *I'm not saying that the monitor ISN'T important.* Just that you shouldn't have it eat up most of your budget, only so you can skimp on the gear you might even need to run that monitor.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You're missing the whole point behind a budget. If everyone could just "up their budget a bit" then where is one supposed to stop? You've defeated the purpose of a budget.
> I'm not saying to skimp out on the monitor. I'm saying that in a budget, you need to consider all other components and make sure there's some sort of balance.
> 
> Nicholars quoted someone talking about a 1500 budget. This monitor will be one of the top end monitors. Yes, the monitor is an important part of whatever build you have, but you shouldn't have that take up majority of your budget. If this comes out at around the price range people keep mentioning (~600-900 USD), it'll eat up almost half that budget in the best case scenario. You'll be left to skimp on other, also important components.
> 
> So again, *I'm not saying that the monitor ISN'T important.* Just that you shouldn't have it eat up most of your budget, only so you can skimp on the gear you might even need to run that monitor.


Your last line pretty much sums it up. Nicholars and michaelius have solid points but I have to agree with you regarding a budget. A budget is a budget for a reason, if you add somewhere you have to subtract elsewhere.

The person would have to either spend a lot on the monitor and get lower grade components which will definitely need to be upgraded later or vice versa. Either option should work since it ultimately is subjective to what the person is doing.


----------



## Nicholars

Anyone have more info on the release date of this? I read "Q1" and "Q2" so that could be any time in the next 6 months.


----------



## Nicholars

I really hope this monitor is priced under about £450, its not Gsync or Freesync (officially), It is just an AUO AHVA panel which can run at 120hz so I don't see why it would cost much more to produce than the current Asus QR AHVA panel available for about £410, this one has nicer stand and looks better, if it comes out at under £450 it will be great but if they jack the price right up a lot of people will not be happy to spend that much money. We have already seen people will pay £700 for a 144hz TN panel with the swift so I hope they do not do this again (I think Gsync costs about £200), it is branded as the "MG Mainstream gamer" instead of "PG premium gaming" so maybe we will actually see it at an affordable price, under £400 would be ideal... The stand and colour scheme on this is niiiiiccceeee, would look perfect with my func460 keyboard!! Also that grey color will make the perceived black level look much better than if it was a black bezel.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You're missing the whole point behind a budget. If everyone could just "up their budget a bit" then where is one supposed to stop? You've defeated the purpose of a budget.
> I'm not saying to skimp out on the monitor. I'm saying that in a budget, you need to consider all other components and make sure there's some sort of balance.
> 
> Nicholars quoted someone talking about a 1500 budget. This monitor will be one of the top end monitors. Yes, the monitor is an important part of whatever build you have, but you shouldn't have that take up majority of your budget. If this comes out at around the price range people keep mentioning (~600-900 USD), it'll eat up almost half that budget in the best case scenario. You'll be left to skimp on other, also important components.
> 
> So again, *I'm not saying that the monitor ISN'T important.* Just that you shouldn't have it eat up most of your budget, only so you can skimp on the gear you might even need to run that monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last line pretty much sums it up. Nicholars and michaelius have solid points but I have to agree with you regarding a budget. A budget is a budget for a reason, if you add somewhere you have to subtract elsewhere.
> 
> The person would have to either spend a lot on the monitor and get lower grade components which will definitely need to be upgraded later or vice versa. Either option should work since it ultimately is subjective to what the person is doing.
Click to expand...

Everyone's making a good point...

But monitors are for 5-10 years. If you bought a super high end 1080P or 1200P monitor when they first became somewhat affordable then you have had it for 6-8 years. My brother is just now going to replace his 1980x1200P monitor with a 21:9 FreeSync when they are in stock. His monitor is 7 years old I believe. It cost him just as much as the computer that he had bought it with when he had bought it. Still an AMAZING display! If this thing ends up being $650 leaving you $850 for a gaming computer in a ($1500 budget) it would be a no brainier for me. In 6 years I would go through 3-4 video cards and 2 processors... You can get absolute TOP NOTCH single GPU performance for $850. R9 290X, *Heck this is a 290X powered system with top notch parts and a 240GB SSD in it for $737 after MIR w/ no OS.* You'd have to go X99 or a second 290X to squeeze a single extra frame per second out of it. So literally holding back except on maybe the quality of the SSD... You can hit 5GHz on any motherboard as long as the CPU can and cooler can do it themselves so no need for expensive mobos on the 1150 socket chips.

Just saying

So to anyone thinking about building any systems including monitor...

Right now is that time where if you go all in on a monitor its yours for 5-10 years EASY!!!

In a few 1-2 years FreeSync/AdaptiveSync will work on NVIDIA/INTEL/AMD and 1440P or better will be the absolute standard. I'm personally holding out for 21:9 @ 1440P though...

But in all honesty no matter what sacrifice you have to make in building a system right now the monitor is where your money should go... either that or DON'T SPEND ANY MONEY on the monitor. Use your TV and put that part of the budget on the side. Gaming from a 1080P TV isn't bad... using it as a computer... well that isn't so great! But you can pick up any used monitor and with the new AMD drivers even if your monitor isn't the same resolution as your TV you can duplicate them and have them display the same exact thing... It makes it easy to control the computer and surf the internet from a real monitor and do games and movies from the TV.

There is a lot to think about right now as far as monitors go though... FreeSync/AdaptiveSync is the no brainer though. Choosing between 16:9 and 21:9 is a different story...

If you have the choice of not buying a monitor for a few months... that is my recommendation.

Me I'm grabbing the 21:9 1440P FreeSync monitor first change I got.


----------



## Obrigado

the max value of this monitor "today 2015" is 450/500€ not more.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> the max value of this monitor "today 2015" is 450/500€ not more.


are you talking for yourself or for all people on this planet?


----------



## Nicholars

Thats what I did recently, spent all my money on a PC and only have a 7 year old 20" monitor (which I never use for gaming) and a HDTV to game on, at some point I will get a new monitor when I can actually see one worth buying, depends how much this asus costs.... Also 1440p is a bit of a commitment as over 1080p it means you are going to need top end graphics cards to run it, although maybe not so much when better GPU's come out aimed at 4k gaming. I tried an Eizo foris but it was terrible quality :/


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> the max value of this monitor "today 2015" is 450/500€ not more.


Yes well it is just an AHVA screen that runs at 120hz but as it is one of the first it might come with a big price, £400 would be great but I cannot see it costing that as the current 60hz Asus 1440p AHVA screen costs £430 already and this one has 120hz and a nicer stand.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> are you talking for yourself or for all people on this planet?


I read about people who overestimate the price of these "new" monitors ... and it makes me angry ... just increases product prices meaningless. (in your opinion why do preorders well for monitors?)

are 10 years that we are stuck with stupid lcd low resolution and low speed

and then 'just about time that these "new" monitors are the normality' and not the exception to pay a thousand dollars for strength.

There are other problems with me?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Right now is that time where if you go all in on a monitor its yours for 5-10 years EASY!!!


I believe 4K 120 Hz is less than 5 years away. I really hope I am right as I need to wait to go all in monitor until until I can get a 4K 120 Hz not TN which could really last me 10 years.









Something like this looks really nice. If the 390X is really good bad things could happen to my finances.


----------



## indy14

So i'm guessing that with the news of leaked NVIDIA drivers enabling G-Sync on laptops without the G-Sync module, that we may eventually see G-Sync support on this monitor too...?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Look forward to cheaper prices on high end monitors, but its taking way too long, too many people still clinging onto 1080p


----------



## Shadowarez

Till the 1440p 4K become as stable and proved as 1080p they will cling to it like ppl clung to win xp -7


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Till the 1440p 4K become as stable and proved as 1080p they will cling to it like ppl clung to win xp -7


What do you mean by stable? 1440p would just be a 30-40% performance hit from 1080p but other than that it is as "stable"? Not sure what you mean. But yes 4k will be the new "high end" and should make 1440p screens cheaper.


----------



## TheMentalist

Some more news(which we already expected):
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-mg279q-27-120hz-ips-panel-gets-vrr.html


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Asus killed it's own monitor?
> 
> 200$ cheaper AND IPS versus the swift's tn.. Killer deal.
> 
> "Even better? The price! ASUS said this panel will ship in late *Q1* of this year for just $599!"
> 
> And then one of the guy ay CES said later Q2...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdgzZ7Pzs6M


Well it's IPS so it's 5ms response time roughly, so the motion clarity is not even gonna come close to the Swift, and the input lag will be much higher (only matters for FPS players who have fine tuned aim, casuals aren't bothered by this). For gaming use only, this monitor has no chance to compare to the Swift, but for productivity with some gaming mixed in it'll be quite nice.


----------



## zealord

any news on this beauty? Really pumped for it


----------



## Shadowarez

Same here but I'm still hurting from swift debacle. I'll wait for some user reviews here on Ocn. Will never trust a Asus launch again though so here's hoping acer does it right.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Well it's IPS so it's 5ms response time roughly, so the motion clarity is not even gonna come close to the Swift, and the input lag will be much higher (only matters for FPS players who have fine tuned aim, casuals aren't bothered by this). For gaming use only, this monitor has no chance to compare to the Swift, but for productivity with some gaming mixed in it'll be quite nice.


The input lag will be about the same as the swift probably, Also it will more than compete with the swift because TN image quality is poor compared to IPS.


----------



## Shadowarez

Plus is this a different type of ips I'm sure it's far more superior to the swifts tn panel.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Plus is this a different type of ips I'm sure it's far more superior to the swifts tn panel.


Its not superior to IPS its just AHVA which is AUO version of IPS, but either way anything is better than a TN panel and I would take a slight amount of motion blur over psychadelic viewing angles and dull, inaccurate colors on TN!

The TN 144hz crowd all they seem interested in is motion blur, who cares if it has zero motion blur when the rest of the image quality sucks!


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its not superior to IPS its just AHVA which is AUO version of IPS, but either way anything is better than a TN panel and I would take a slight amount of motion blur over psychadelic viewing angles and dull, inaccurate colors on TN!
> 
> The TN 144hz crowd all they seem interested in is motion blur, who cares if it has zero motion blur when the rest of the image quality sucks!


Well anyone who says the Swift's colors are poor either were looking at a defective unit or never seen one for themselves in person. The colors stack up quite nicely to the IPS / VA panels I've used, maybe not quite as good but close enough considering what 1ms response time GSYNC looks like at 144hz - the smoothness is definitely game changing. If you want to complain about the visuals of the Swift in any way, it's the anti-glare coating that's a bit too strong, and for some folks is probably bad enough to merit returning it.

Last thing I want to do however, is attempt tracking a twitchy moving scout in TF2 while dealing with motion blur and more input lag. Probably not an issue if you're playing a MOBA, all depends on your usage. Just speaking from my own experience with seeing one of the Korean 1440p IPS monitors overclocked, higher refresh did not fix the lack of motion clarity and of course was to the point where you couldn't pay me to use it over my Swift. Don't get me wrong if they can pull off some magic I'm all for it, but likely we'll be waiting a good bit before there's a panel that has no downsides (maybe OLED 2 years?)


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its not superior to IPS its just AHVA which is AUO version of IPS, but either way anything is better than a TN panel and I would take a slight amount of motion blur over psychadelic viewing angles and dull, inaccurate colors on TN!
> 
> The TN 144hz crowd all they seem interested in is motion blur, who cares if it has zero motion blur when the rest of the image quality sucks!


To each their own, if someone likes responsiveness more than image quality than what's wrong with that?
The Swift's image quality is not bad at all. It's not the best out there but way better than your standard TN.
Stop judging people who like certain monitors, at the end of the day it's all about enjoying the content you use on it.


----------



## Nicholars

Not judging anyone use what you want, just saying I personally think TN are bad because of the viewing angles, even if you can calibrate a TN to have accurate colors according to the colorimeter they will still not be accurate because they change so much across the screen.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not judging anyone use what you want, just saying I personally think TN are bad because of the viewing angles, even if you can calibrate a TN to have accurate colors according to the colorimeter they will still not be accurate because they change so much across the screen.


I almost pulled the trigger on a ROG Swift when I had a pair of 970s in SLI, but my coworker had just bought one so I had a chance to spend some time with it...and honestly, I do agree, when it comes to color reproduction and overall image quality, the Swift is just awful compared to some of the better IPS panels out there (that's purely my opinion based on what I do and what I need out of a monitor as far as color reproduction and image quality are concerned, along with price. It's hard to beat 3x 1440p Shimians that I got for $560 total, +$100 for a colorimeter. Please don't try and crucify me if you own a Swift - I know exactly what it's like gaming on one). Obviously, that's nothing against ASUS, as it's just the nature of a TN panel - and for what it's worth, the Swift is a whole lot better than the vast majority of other TN panels out there (miles better).

Anyone who does any sort of content creation, though, especially some serious photo/video editing, etc...is likely to be turned away by a Swift the moment they see it and get to spend even just a small amount of time with it, assuming they're not relying on different/multiple monitors to accomplish different tasks. That's exactly what happened with me; though I have to say, G-Sync + 144hz on a Swift is freaking incredible, and nothing short of game-changing. If all you care about is gaming, and you have Nvidia cards, there's no better monitor to own right now. That's likely not to change with the MG279Q for people playing FPS games competitively, either. I don't play CS:GO, or Battlefield, so i'm less concerned about a 5ms response time from an MG279Q compared to a Swift.

So, ASUS...hurry up and get these MG279Qs out the door. I just want me some FreeSync + 120hz + IPS (even if it's AHVA-IPS, we're talking different leagues from a TN panel). I'm gonna need 3x of them posthaste, if they end up being $600-700.


----------



## Clocknut

and now I hate my Dell U2412M who is only 1 year old.









Should have just waited 1 more year.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> and now I hate my Dell U2412M who is only 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just waited 1 more year.


To be fair that monitor came out in fall 2011. Comparing it to cutting edge 2015 monitors worth more than twice as much is going to make the dell feel lacking.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> and now I hate my Dell U2412M who is only 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just waited 1 more year.


How do you think i feel about my 7 year old NEC 20wgx2 20" that is literally falling apart... Have been waiting too long for a good replacement!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do you think i feel about my 7 year old NEC 20wgx2 20" that is literally falling apart... Have been waiting too long for a good replacement!


It' will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> It' will be a huge upgrade.


Except that my NEC 20wgx2 doesn't have IPS glow and has an "opticlear coating", but other than that it should be a big upgrade from this postage stamp size, if it is not horribly overpriced like the recent acer 144hz one or the rog swift! When is this getting released anyway? I am bored of waiting.


----------



## zealord

The only thing I need more in my life than this monitor is a Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain PC release date


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Except that my NEC 20wgx2 doesn't have IPS glow and has an "opticlear coating", but other than that it should be a big upgrade from this postage stamp size, if it is not horribly overpriced like the recent acer 144hz one or the rog swift! When is this getting released anyway? I am bored of waiting.


I think the predicted price is $599.

Not bad if you ask me, if it was a bit cheaper it would be better of course.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I think the predicted price is $599.
> 
> Not bad if you ask me, if it was a bit cheaper it would be better of course.


The price is on par for all brand-new IPS which debuts at 60 Hz. Two years ago U2713HM, PB278Q, and forgot the name of the Samsung.

An introductory price at $600 2 years later @120 Hz with display port which could support Freesync is fair.

Even if it didn't support Freesync this price is satisfactorly priced IMO. If you can maintain 100 FPS while gaming even with just V-Sync this would be great. Not to mention you're not tied to any GPU manufacturer just to get proprietary sync.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The price is on par for all brand-new IPS which debuts at 60 Hz. Two years ago U2713HM, PB278Q, and forgot the name of the Samsung.
> 
> An introductory price at $600 2 years later @120 Hz with display port which could support Freesync is fair.
> 
> Even if it didn't support Freesync this price is satisfactorly priced IMO. If you can maintain 100 FPS while gaming even with just V-Sync this would be great. Not to mention you're not tied to any GPU manufacturer just to get proprietary sync.


True, very true. I'm ok with the price, looking the PB278Q, which is $450 and this which is $600 it's a $150 difference for 120hz.
Now, for an IPS panel it's pretty good to pay that amount for 120hz and probably better responsiveness.
I just wanted this to be a bit more aggressively priced because it will be much more expensive to buy from where I live.


----------



## Arizonian

Oh I didn't see where you live. I can see why that is a factor.

I'd give it about a year after It debuts to see those types of prices go down.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Oh I didn't see where you live. I can see why that is a factor.
> 
> I'd give it about a year after It debuts to see those types of prices go down.


Well, usually if something is worth it's price I buy it anyways but it must be something I need.

I've been looking at a 1440p upgrade for some time, this really might be it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I think the predicted price is $599.
> 
> Not bad if you ask me, if it was a bit cheaper it would be better of course.


Im from the UK so not sure how that will convert to £££, if it is £599 then that's a lot for an IPS screen (too much) but if they are under £450 that would be a good price.

For example the Dell U2715H is $640 in USA and £420 in UK.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Well, usually if something is worth it's price I buy it anyways but it must be something I need.
> 
> I've been looking at a 1440p upgrade for some time, this really might be it.


If you've never had IPS1440p then all I can say is once you do you will never go back to 1080p TN panel. And I'm saying that with just the 60 Hz refresh rate perspective. You're jumping into the perfect monitor for any IPS @120 Hz refresh.









The only thing peopke have to truly ask is do they have enough graphics power to maintain the FPS to make it worth the purchase. And if one is willing to commit to such a graphic performance should games get more demanding in the future.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If you've never had IPS1440p then all I can say is once you do you will never go back to 1080p TN panel. And I'm saying that with just the 60 Hz refresh rate perspective. You're jumping into the perfect monitor for any IPS @120 Hz refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing peopke have to truly ask is do they have enough graphics power to maintain the FPS to make it worth the purchase. And if one is willing to commit to such a graphic performance should games get more demanding in the future.


Yeah that's the thing. I'm used to play games at a high fps, mostly 90hz and above.
The 300 series from AMD is what I'm waiting for, I'm sure the card will be great at 1440p.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Why would I purchase a 1440p panel at this point for 600$ when a consumer could easily get a 3820 x 2160 panel at almost the same price?

980 x 2 GPUS could easily get you where you would want to be correct?

The Cautious One

(QNIX 27" 1440p owner here, overclocked to 100hz , Pixel perfect and nice on the wallet to tide me over)

Saved 500$ instead of getting the ROG SWIFT


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why would I purchase a 1440p panel at this point for 600$ when a consumer could easily get a 3820 x 2160 panel at almost the same price?
> 
> 980 x 2 GPUS could easily get you where you would want to be correct?
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> (QNIX 27" 1440p owner here, overclocked to 100hz , Pixel perfect and nice on the wallet to tide me over)
> 
> Saved 500$ instead of getting the ROG SWIFT


Framerate > Resolution

I would like a 31"+ 2160p monitor but it will be a pain to game on those with acceptable frame rates.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do you think i feel about my 7 year old NEC 20wgx2 20" that is literally falling apart... Have been waiting too long for a good replacement!


I sold my 20wgx2 in 2011 and kind of regret it. Yes, it was too small, but I promise you none of these new panels will look better. I had to step up to an Eizo to get something comparable, and that uses a Samsung PLS panel. They literally don't make them like they used to. That being said, I'll be getting this or the Acer.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I sold my 20wgx2 in 2011 and kind of regret it. Yes, it was too small, but I promise you none of these new panels will look better. I had to step up to an Eizo to get something comparable, and that uses a Samsung PLS panel. They literally don't make them like they used to. That being said, I'll be getting this or the Acer.


Yeh which is why I have still got this after buying and returning 3 other monitors.... If I could get this exact screen but 24 or 27" and with slightly better contrast I would buy it straight away! Unfortunately screen quality seems to be getting WORSE!


----------



## Lass3

Just returned a Acer S277HK 4K monitor. Used it for a few weeks, wasnt impressed at all.

4K is overhyped and windows scaling was very bad for so many 3rd party apps, it's almost useless. Many games GUIs failed too. Monitor was generally too small for 4K IMO.

Going back to 1440p for sure, much better for me. I will probably get this AHVA 1440p 120 Hz when it's available.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Just returned a Acer S277HK 4K monitor. Used it for a few weeks, wasnt impressed at all.
> 
> 4K is overhyped and windows scaling was very bad for so many 3rd party apps, it's almost useless. Many games GUIs failed too. Monitor was generally too small for 4K IMO.
> 
> Going back to 1440p for sure, much better for me. I will probably get this AHVA 1440p 120 Hz when it's available.


No chance would I buy a 4k screen as I would end up running everything scaled to 1080p anyway.... You literally need 3 GTX 980 to get ok framerates at 4k


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> No chance would I buy a 4k screen as I would end up running everything scaled to 1080p anyway.... *You literally need 3 GTX 980* to get ok framerates at 4k


Then that is What we will do.









TCO


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Then that is What we will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Personally I just cannot justify spending £1300 on graphics cards! Especially as graphics cards 1/2 in value over a few years.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Personally I just cannot justify spending £1300 on graphics cards! Especially as graphics cards *1/2 in value over a few years.*


I could say the same thing about women but some of us keep um around









The Cautious One


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I could say the same thing about women but some of us keep um around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


So you are saying that you pay for women? Thai bride is it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

No Comment.

The Cautious One

I would and Will Buy a 4k screen, and will Gladly buy 2 - 3 980 GPUS if that is what is Needed.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Except that my NEC 20wgx2 doesn't have IPS glow and has an "opticlear coating", but other than that it should be a big upgrade from this postage stamp size, if it is not horribly overpriced like the recent acer 144hz one or the rog swift! When is this getting released anyway? I am bored of waiting.


They have IPS glow, I owned 2 of them. It is the main reason i got rid of them and have never bought an lcd since. But for it's time it was the best in it's class. The opticlear coating seamed to really make a difference. i also owned the Tn version, it was also an excellent monitor for what it was.

Even the top of the line Eizo CG series have all the same issues as any other LCD. Albeit they are much better than most.,. but you have to pay 2k for it and it's still has the same issues to some extent. IMo you are better off still buying and cheapo monitor that has average quality. You won't get much better for 4 times the price or not much worse for half the price.
All LCD's suck, every single one of them no matter the price name or features. But they are finally at least attempting to make them better where it counts. Nothing will truly change until they stop using the same panel tech they have been using for a decade, It's crap and always will be.


----------



## Menta

i am guessing that AG coating wont be optional, just hate those coatings all together


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No Comment.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I would and Will Buy a 4k screen, and will Gladly buy 2 - 3 980 GPUS if that is what is Needed.


If you have the money then why not... At least the 4k screen will hold some value (until OLED comes out)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> They have IPS glow, I owned 2 of them. It is the main reason i got rid of them and have never bought an lcd since. But for it's time it was the best in it's class. The opticlear coating seamed to really make a difference. i also owned the Tn version, it was also an excellent monitor for what it was.
> 
> Even the top of the line Eizo CG series have all the same issues as any other LCD. Albeit they are much better than most.,. but you have to pay 2k for it and it's still has the same issues to some extent. IMo you are better off still buying and cheapo monitor that has average quality. You won't get much better for 4 times the price or not much worse for half the price.
> All LCD's suck, every single one of them no matter the price name or features. But they are finally at least attempting to make them better where it counts. Nothing will truly change until they stop using the same panel tech they have been using for a decade, It's crap and always will be.


You mean the NEC 20wgx2 have IPS glow? Well all I can say is I tried another IPS screen (HP 24") and the white IPS glow on that was TERRIBLE compared to the much smaller amount of ips glow I notice on this screen, But yes I think you are right, I was thinking this today, is ANY current PC monitor REALLY worth more than about £450? I think the answer is NO because they are all TN or IPS, low contrast, cheap screens, or the VA screens are not good either compared to TV's.....

They all have IPS glow, matte coatings, low contrast etc. so will the Asus MG screen in this thread... it is 120hz 1440p, but it will still have 1000:1 contrast, matte coating and IPS glow, I am not sure any IPS screen is worth more than about £450.

It is crazy paying £600+ for a TN or IPS screen.. The image quality except for the amount of blur and refresh rate, is no better than monitors from about 10 years ago... actually WORSE than CRT screens from 10-20 years ago... and way behind plasma, CRT, OLED or a good VA screen, I don't know why PC monitors are so poor...

The image quality on PC monitors is actually terrible compared to TV's... Look at any Plasma, OLED, good CRT or a good VA screen and they are so much better than any PC monitor it is a joke. The current PC monitor you have a selection of total crap at £100, slightly less crap at £100-200, mediocre at £200-£400, or decent but still crap compared to any good screen such as plasma, oled, CRT or VA at £400-£2000 or there is ONE good PC monitor which is a Sony OLED screen costing around £20,000!! You can spend £1000's on a high end PC but then you have a crap choice of monitors..


----------



## Steeps5

LED monitors may have those disadvantages, but there are also reasons why we no longer use CRT. First reason, they're typically huge, ugly hunks of plastic that take up 50% of the length of an average desk. They're also very heavy because they are so large. They have that AWFUL high frequency buzzing noise (I will never have a CRT in my house because of that alone). As far as I can find, CRTs cannot support a resolution above 1920 x 1200.

Of course, LEDs aren't that great, but OLEDs are years away from being affordable.

I would like to ask, what monitor are you using if you have all these complaints about the current technologies?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> LED monitors may have those disadvantages, but there are also reasons why we no longer use CRT. First reason, they're typically huge, ugly hunks of plastic that take up 50% of the length of an average desk. They're also very heavy because they are so large. They have that AWFUL high frequency buzzing noise (I will never have a CRT in my house because of that alone). As far as I can find, CRTs cannot support a resolution above 1920 x 1200.
> 
> Of course, LEDs aren't that great, but OLEDs are years away from being affordable.
> 
> I would like to ask, what monitor are you using if you have all these complaints about the current technologies?


The sony FW900 is better than anything else available except OLED, yes it is 45kg and looks like a fridge, but I would have one if I could get one. It can do 2880x1800 resolution or 1920 x 1200 at 98 Hz. No blur, no lag, much better contrast, none of the s****y problems you get with IPS or TN!


----------



## KGPrime

I use the FW900. There is no complaint, no noise no buzz. I don't care how big it is all i see is the glorious screen.
I never move it, it doesn't take up any more space than any other monitor since i would use the same desk for anything else. Which is a normal PC desk with a thicker top, and i even have my PC case on it and my PC speakers all on it. It only "takes up space" behind it where there would be nothing anyway, It's no bigger than a 27" left to right.

The complaints are trivial compared to the complaints against LCD i have which are numerous. I basically hate them. I could only consider an Eizo CG or CX series and even then it would have to be a perfect specimen, and even then i would still hate it for many reasons.

The resolution i use is 1900x1200 yes, it can go up to 1440 actually. But 1900x1200 is perfect to me. I would buy a flat panel at 1920 x 1200 any day. It's what i look for when new panels come out. It's a great resolution. Any bigger i don't like the feel of the mouse. 27" at 1440 is barely tolerable to me but I could probably get used to it (still it's 16:9). But I don't like anything bigger for a pc monitor, and would have to jump to a 30" just for 16:10. Plus i never will buy 600 dollar video cards just to run them.

Honestly 24"at 1920 x 1200 is the sweet spot. Even for doing productivity work ect. I have also tweak my windows as well. Main thing that makes me not need a huge monitor is using window roll up feature that used to be in Stardock with XP, but now i use a standalone prog that does it for Win 7. I can't live without it. I can have 20+ docs open at once and have them pinned on top of others and vice versa and roll them up and down into nothing but a title bar. In a lot of ways it's better than more screen space on the left and right because i don't have to crank my neck to look left and right. It's all right in front of me and is not the size of a flea either. I can also roll quickly a window into transparency to read whats underneath or compare pixels in photoshop between files ect. If i had a 30 " monitor i wouldn't even use 4 to 5 inches of it because i would have everything directly in the middle using the same workflow i always have since i had a 17" crt all those years ago.

I constantly follow monitor tech for last 10 years now as i don't know what i'm gonna do when my last fw900 dies. It truly will be a sad day. I should still have a good few years if i'm lucky to not have to worry about it, so they need to get this OLED thing moving. And if OLED sucks Im starting my own company and will start building high quality CRTS again,







. Seriously i wish i could, lol.


----------



## Nicholars

I think the FW900 is only 22.5" screen size? I would buy one if I could find one for sale. Its funny how a 10 year old monitor is far better than any new monitor other than the screen size and size of the monitor.


----------



## jcde7ago

Dammit, every time I see this thread get bumped, my excitement for the MG279Q grows, thinking there might be some (new) news about its release. That excitement immediately dies after reading the latest comments.









(And yes, I realize that by commenting to say this, I did exactly as described).


----------



## Nicholars

Sorry dont mean to put a downer on the screen haha but I am irritated that they keep making these expensive IPS screens but refuse to put a TW polarizer or good coating on them.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think the FW900 is only 22.5" screen size? I would buy one if I could find one for sale. Its funny how a 10 year old monitor is far better than any new monitor other than the screen size and size of the monitor.


It's 24". max 2304 x 1440 @ 16 x 10
48 - 160Hz refresh rate

When people see it, even turned off, they comet on it's beauty. It's a glorious beast.


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe lcd market has become like piano they can't make em perfect they have to leave a flaw in there somewhere or else you wouldn't want there next top of the line monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> It's 24". max 2304 x 1440 @ 16 x 10
> 48 - 160Hz refresh rate
> 
> When people see it, even turned off, they comet on it's beauty. It's a glorious beast.


The actual diagonal of the screen is 22.5 or 21.5 inches, the 24" measurement includes the bezel I think.


----------



## szeged

is this thing available in the US yet?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Maybe lcd market has become like piano they can't make em perfect they have to leave a flaw in there somewhere or else you wouldn't want there next top of the line monitor.


5-10 years ago they used to use TW polarizers on some screens... Using a TW polarizer removes the white glow which is one of the most obvious and worst problems on IPS screens, they don't use them anymore to save costs... So that's another thing that has got worse in new screens! You would think on these £500-700 screens they could add a TW polarizer and ideally an option for glossy or matte, but neither of those things are good for profits so they don#t.


----------



## Nicholars

No and probably not for another 3 month unfortunately.


----------



## Shadowarez

And that's if they make enough in first production this is asus after all. Just wait see if they can make more the 1-3 monitor's a week at launch then we'll be set for choices and actual user reviews so we know what look for incase things happen after a week of use


----------



## owlieowl

Is 3 months really how long people think we'll be waiting? In June?

That would suck. I'm buying a 295x2, and I need a 1440p monitor to go with it. No point buying the PB278Q when this is coming out a few months away. But I'm stuck with a 7 year old crappy monitor & a 1080p TV to game on. So much wasted power! For so long!

I'd do just about anything to get my hands on a 1440p, IPS, 120hz+ freesync monitor right NOW - or at least by the end of this month. Do I have absolutely no choice but to wait? Really sucks..


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Is 3 months really how long people think we'll be waiting? In June?
> 
> That would suck. I'm buying a 295x2, and I need a 1440p monitor to go with it. No point buying the PB278Q when this is coming out a few months away. But I'm stuck with a 7 year old crappy monitor & a 1080p TV to game on. So much wasted power! For so long!
> 
> I'd do just about anything to get my hands on a 1440p, IPS, 120hz+ freesync monitor right NOW - or at least by the end of this month. Do I have absolutely no choice but to wait? Really sucks..


I doubt it'll be 3 months; maybe for the MG279Q, 1-2 more months, but AMD mentioned that there should be 11 total FreeSync monitors from a few manufacturers available by the end of March. Many/most of them will be 2560x1440p res/IPS.

If you must have 1440p IPS now (obviously w/o FreeSync), you can get a refurbished 1440p Korean display on eBay for around ~$160-180. Ask some of the more popular sellers like green-sum or dreamseller if they can work out a deal for you. That way, in 2-3 months when the monitors we want start to flood the market, you can probably offload your monitor for $120-140 on Craigslist/locally, easily recouping most of the cost if you play it right.

I have 3x Achieva Shimians tiding me over as well; I bought the first one in 2012 for $300. About 5 months ago, I picked up two more refurbished ones for $180 each; one of them had a dead pixel in the very bottom corner (not distracting in the least bit, but still there), and the seller offered me $40 back total to keep the monitors (second one was perfect). Ended up getting the two refurbed 1440ps for $320 total, and they've been working amazingly well since.









That said, i'm also waiting patiently for a 27" + 1440p + 120-144hz + IPS + FreeSync display. The first company that releases a monitor with all of those specs is guaranteed to get my money at this point, as long as the price is below $800 (most likely these will come in between $600-700).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Is 3 months really how long people think we'll be waiting? In June?
> 
> That would suck. I'm buying a 295x2, and I need a 1440p monitor to go with it. No point buying the PB278Q when this is coming out a few months away. But I'm stuck with a 7 year old crappy monitor & a 1080p TV to game on. So much wasted power! For so long!
> 
> I'd do just about anything to get my hands on a 1440p, IPS, 120hz+ freesync monitor right NOW - or at least by the end of this month. Do I have absolutely no choice but to wait? Really sucks..


I am in exactly the same situation lol 7 year old monitor and 1080p TV... still waiting for a good monitor at a decent price so I can play my FPS games... TV is useless for FPS games and monitor is too small.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I doubt it'll be 3 months; maybe for the MG279Q, 1-2 more months, but AMD mentioned that there should be 11 total FreeSync monitors from a few manufacturers available by the end of March. Many/most of them will be 2560x1440p res/IPS.


I don't think any of them are 27" 1440p IPS other than the ACER which was reviewed on TFT central and the Asus one that is coming out, as far as I know they are the only 2, it would be good if there were more coming out and cheaper from manufacturers like AOC.


----------



## TheMentalist

News on the MX27AQ:
http://www.asus.com/News/fq0sW9sA4KgSI2p7
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#asus_mx279aq


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> News on the MX27AQ:
> http://www.asus.com/News/fq0sW9sA4KgSI2p7
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#asus_mx279aq


Hmm its not 120hz but maybe it will have displayport 1.2a and be freesync compatible?


----------



## Domiro

Bummer, was holding out for this.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmm its not 120hz but maybe it will have displayport 1.2a and be freesync compatible?


Seems unlikely, it's ASUS's designer series, not known for speed or responsiveness, just narrow bezels and huge screen sizes.
Looks nice though.


----------



## owlieowl

I guess I'll be getting an Acer or Benq TN panel one, then.. Darn.


----------



## methebest

That isn't the monitor the thread is about. The name code thing isn't right.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> That isn't the monitor the thread is about. The name code thing isn't right.


Yes this another monitor that was displayed on CES. Not allot of info/interest so it doesn't deserve it's own thread.
Not so special as the MG279Q.


----------



## methebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Yes this another monitor that was displayed on CES. Not allot of info/interest so it doesn't deserve it's own thread.
> Not so special as the MG279Q.


Yeah, i only posted as a couple of the other posts came across as thinking it was it and being disappointed that it was no longer 60hz. >.>


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> Yeah, i only posted as a couple of the other posts came across as thinking it was it and being disappointed that it was no longer 60hz. >.>


No problem, the other one is still around. Everyone's waiting for that one and the Acer 144hz.


----------



## karod

Shouldn't the MG279Q be available end of Q1, in March? It's already mid of March and still there are no shops that sell the monitor:
(the list is empty)
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-mg279q-a1215454.html


----------



## zanardi

End of april according to:
http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20192-asus-mg279q-med-144-hz-ips-panel-i-april


----------



## Arizonian

I've decided IPS 2560x1440 120Hz now to figure out which one. I'm ready to pull a trigger when the right one comes up. I've got my eye on this one.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> End of april according to:
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20192-asus-mg279q-med-144-hz-ips-panel-i-april


Oh no please not another month.
I sold my LG 34UM65 for when the Asus was announced in January.
Now I have to use the Dell 2209wa another month


----------



## vonPelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> End of april according to:
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20192-asus-mg279q-med-144-hz-ips-panel-i-april


Strange article. It contradicts everything we know so far.


It says the monitor is 144 Hz, _not_ 120 Hz.
Also says the monitor supports only DP 1.2, so no adaptive sync?
144 Hz sounds nice... But no adaptive sync would be a total buzz kill.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonPelz*
> 
> Strange article. It contradicts everything we know so far.
> 
> 
> It says the monitor is 144 Hz, _not_ 120 Hz.
> Also says the monitor supports only DP 1.2, so no adaptive sync?
> 144 Hz sounds nice... But no adaptive sync would be a total buzz kill.


Asus already mentioned that they are working towards 144Hz on this monitor but it was not official yet. That's why it was labeled as 120hz(already had that implemented on the monitor).


----------



## zdub303

I agree, 120hz vs 144hz isn't that big of a deal for me but no support for 1.2a+ would be a deal breaker. I want a freesync monitor as my next monitor without a doubt.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdub303*
> 
> I agree, 120hz vs 144hz isn't that big of a deal for me but no support for 1.2a+ would be a deal breaker. I want a freesync monitor as my next monitor without a doubt.


An annoying thing about this "freesync vs Gsync" thing is that you will be stuck with one manufacturer (if nvidia are not forced to support freesync at some point)

I like my low TDP / noise 970 strix and not sure I actually want a massive 300w TDP / hot / loud AMD 3xx series card, but not much choice unless you want to pay £200 for Gsync.

Why can't the card manufacturers (nvidia) stop being such greedy ****** about it and just both support the freesync.

If you buy freesync and nvidia release an amazing and cheap card you cannot buy it and same with gsync.

Think I might just get a cheaper non adaptive sync monitor and wait until this is standard on all monitors / manufacturers!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> An annoying thing about this "freesync vs Gsync" thing is that you will be stuck with one manufacturer (if nvidia are not forced to support freesync at some point)
> 
> I like my low TDP / noise 970 strix and not sure I actually want a massive 300w TDP / hot / loud AMD 3xx series card, but not much choice unless you want to pay £200 for Gsync.
> 
> Why can't the card manufacturers (nvidia) stop being such greedy ****** about it and just both support the freesync.
> 
> If you buy freesync and nvidia release an amazing and cheap card you cannot buy it and same with gsync.
> 
> Think I might just get a cheaper non adaptive sync monitor and wait until this is standard on all monitors / manufacturers!


Because ripping off the customer is good for business.


----------



## Cortez42

Please release!


----------



## zdub303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> An annoying thing about this "freesync vs Gsync" thing is that you will be stuck with one manufacturer (if nvidia are not forced to support freesync at some point)
> 
> I like my low TDP / noise 970 strix and not sure I actually want a massive 300w TDP / hot / loud AMD 3xx series card, but not much choice unless you want to pay £200 for Gsync.
> 
> Why can't the card manufacturers (nvidia) stop being such greedy ****** about it and just both support the freesync.
> 
> If you buy freesync and nvidia release an amazing and cheap card you cannot buy it and same with gsync.
> 
> Think I might just get a cheaper non adaptive sync monitor and wait until this is standard on all monitors / manufacturers!


Well, its very convenient for me to say this because I have 2 AMD R9 290s, but here is my take on it.

There is no way AMD will be able to support G-Sync as it is hardware locked to nvidia cards. However, if A-Sync takes off I think nvidia will have to support it eventually, even if its an inferior standard to the full G-Sync. If it truly isn't going to cost much more for a monitor manufacturer to build a 1.2a+ compliant scaler and the monitors don't cost much more I see no reason not to get an A-Sync monitor personally. You may find nvidia supports it in the future and if they don't you can either pick up an AMD graphics card or just continue to use it as a regular static refresh monitor.


----------



## karod

I just found this http://rog.asus.com/393632015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-mg279q-27-inch-wqhd-ips-at-120hz/?tp=10

The Asus worker tells us, that the monitor is in its final testing.


----------



## FreeElectron

What is the expected release date and price?
Does it have any blur reduction technique?


----------



## zealord

when they say quite soon that means 3-4 months for us


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Because ripping off the customer is good for business.


Mm yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdub303*
> 
> Well, its very convenient for me to say this because I have 2 AMD R9 290s, but here is my take on it.
> 
> There is no way AMD will be able to support G-Sync as it is hardware locked to nvidia cards. However, if A-Sync takes off I think nvidia will have to support it eventually, even if its an inferior standard to the full G-Sync. If it truly isn't going to cost much more for a monitor manufacturer to build a 1.2a+ compliant scaler and the monitors don't cost much more I see no reason not to get an A-Sync monitor personally. You may find nvidia supports it in the future and if they don't you can either pick up an AMD graphics card or just continue to use it as a regular static refresh monitor.


There is no reason not to get freesync, except that the AMD cards have massive TDP compared to nvidia but if the new amd cards are 40% better than a gtx980 then 300w is ok. I just think nvidia should stop being ***** about it and support freesync, they already ripped me off with a 3.5gb 970 when I paid for a 4gb card and now I can't use it with freesync so I would have to get an AMD card!!!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> when they say quite soon that means 3-4 months for us


Asus said "end of 2nd quarter" so it should be out before the end of june.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Asus said "end of 2nd quarter" so it should be out before the end of june.


Where did Asus say that?
Can you please post a link?


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Where did Asus say that?
> Can you please post a link?


I think I saw that too, in one of their CES videos.


----------



## Zoulo

Late Q1 guys, not Q2 and the price will be 599$.

See here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


----------



## Malinkadink

I noticed when he put his hand close to the bottom of the screen when it was transitioning images and was momentarily black that you could see a pretty good reflection of his hand, which seems to point to a very generous semi-glossy coating. I honestly can't wait for this monitor and the 390x. Ditching my GTX 970 and going to the red camp once again thanks to the VRAM gate. I would have liked to see a 21:9 3440x1440 1.2a DP monitor, like the Acer one thats coming with gsync, but i guess anything can still happen in the next two months.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> Late Q1 guys, not Q2 and the price will be 599$.
> 
> See here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


Thanks for the video.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Where did Asus say that?
> Can you please post a link?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I think I saw that too, in one of their CES videos.


Yeh the chinese guy on one of the videos. "late Q2" I think was what he said.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I noticed when he put his hand close to the bottom of the screen when it was transitioning images and was momentarily black that you could see a pretty good reflection of his hand, which seems to point to a very generous semi-glossy coating. I honestly can't wait for this monitor and the 390x. Ditching my GTX 970 and going to the red camp once again thanks to the VRAM gate. I would have liked to see a 21:9 3440x1440 1.2a DP monitor, like the Acer one thats coming with gsync, but i guess anything can still happen in the next two months.


Yeh the coating looks semi glossy which is good, but also notice a lot of white glow even on the demo videos which is bad... Ah well if it priced well then it will still be the best monitor available as the ULMB on the acer is apparently poor anyway due to flicker.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> Late Q1 guys, not Q2 and the price will be 599$.
> 
> See here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


Well it is "late Q1" now.... So that is not looking likely.

My guess for the UK price is £550.... Not sure I can justify that for an IPS screen... But if they sell it under £500 I would


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well it is "late Q1" now.... So that is not looking likely.
> 
> My guess for the UK price is £550.... Not sure I can justify that for an IPS screen... But if they sell it under £500 I would


It is 120 Hz IPS from a name brand. Not to knock off QNIX/XSTAR owners that have enjoyed high refresh for many many months, but some people only buy name brands things which is both good and bad for various reasons.

When you compare this to other 1440p 60 Hz monitors, the price isn't as bad as let's say my Swift.


----------



## Zoulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well it is "late Q1" now.... So that is not looking likely.
> 
> My guess for the UK price is £550.... Not sure I can justify that for an IPS screen... But if they sell it under £500 I would


Late Q1 = Till end of March, so it is quite possible as they confirmed that the monitor is in the final testing right now.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> Late Q1 = Till end of March, so it is quite possible as they confirmed that the monitor is in the final testing right now.


Honestly think it will be released in the next 12 days? I don't.. Would be nice though a need a new monitor now

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546629/sweclockers-asus-mg279q-possibly-coming-late-april


----------



## incog

I don't feel like paying extra for a 1440p panel.

Can we please get 1080p144 IPS panels of great quality? That's my holy grail. );


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I don't feel like paying extra for a 1440p panel.
> 
> Can we please get 1080p144 IPS panels of great quality? That's my holy grail. );


1920x1200 if i may, the extra pixels vertically helps with certain uses, and i'd like to point to a part that viewing OCN is better in 16:10


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> 1920x1200 if i may, the extra pixels vertically helps with certain uses, and i'd like to point to a part that viewing OCN is better in 16:10


I tried a 16:9 23.5" monitor and it was only slightly taller than my 16:10 20.1" monitor... I would not buy a 16:9 monitor under 27" after that... Looks like a letterbox.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I don't feel like paying extra for a 1440p panel.
> 
> Can we please get 1080p144 IPS panels of great quality? That's my holy grail. );


Yes three of those will be awesome and will also be easier to drive


----------



## Steeps5

I just found the MG279Q in this video by Tek Syndicate. They zoom in on the little details panel and the rep confirms DisplayPort 1.2a. He does also mention that it is capable of 144hz.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> I just found the MG279Q in this video by Tek Syndicate. They zoom in on the little details panel and the rep confirms DisplayPort 1.2a. He does also mention that it is capable of 144hz.


Thanks for the video.


----------



## Dovahbrah

So much for "late Q1".


----------



## Zoulo

I do hope that they will release this monitor soon(~End of April).


----------



## Shadowarez

Who wants to bet on launch they make 3 monitor's a month ship by barge and end up 2x worse then when swift first launched cause this company sure doesn't have a great history for releasing these high end toys.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dovahbrah*
> 
> So much for "late Q1".


Who ever said that anyway? All I have seen is "late Q2" from an asus rep and "end of april" from sweclockers.


----------



## Zoulo

End of April it is.


----------



## zealord

video is from january. Things probably have changed by now. Monitors always come out later than one would like


----------



## Zoulo

Asus at CES said ''Late Q1'', but we're already at the begging of Q2 so let's hope that they will release it soon. (They reported that the monitor is in the final testing right now, so i have high hopes for April release).


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Who wants to bet on launch they make 3 monitor's a month ship by barge and end up 2x worse then when swift first launched cause this company sure doesn't have a great history for releasing these high end toys.


I'll bet against that, surely they must have noticed the massive amounts of returns/exchanges for the swift, if they have any business sense at all they will make sure to do a thorough QC check with this monitor.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> Asus at CES said ''Late Q1'', but we're already at the begging of Q2 so let's hope that they will release it soon. (They reported that the monitor is in the final testing right now, so i have high hopes for April release).


I hope so too, because I want to buy it, but we have no official release date so don't get your hopes up









Monitors always take longer than we expect. Quiet thinks so too


----------



## medgart

This monitor is confirmed 4ms response time and 144Hz refresh rate. I think it has exactly the same AHVA panel as Acer Predator XB270HU (I'm not 100% sure about that though). According to sweclockers.com it will be available May/June and as far as I know AMD R9 390X is coming in June as well.

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20244-asus-mg279q-med-ips-panel-och-144-hz-utrustas-med-amd-freesync


----------



## Dovahbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Who ever said that anyway? All I have seen is "late Q2" from an asus rep and "end of april" from sweclockers.


I remember seeing a video some time ago where they said that they planned on a late Q1 release.

There's this quote from [email protected] here: http://rog.asus.com/393632015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-mg279q-27-inch-wqhd-ips-at-120hz/?tp=10
Quote:


> MG is due March-April


He goes on to state that the monitor is in the final stages of testing about two weeks ago. So hopefully we'll see it within the next several weeks. However, judging by the fact that it's the end of March and there's no official word on a release date yet, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Looks a lot better than the ugly glossy XB270HU with its thick bezels. This one doesn't have G-Sync though and it will possibly need a hardware upgrade to support FreeSync. On the other hand it should be a lot cheaper than a G-Sync monitor. Featuring a 120 Hz panel, it must be different from the 144 Hz panel used in the XB270HU. But it's probably an AU Optronics AHVA too, since its GTG repsonse time is only 5 ms.


What HW does it need?? It already supports DP1.2a.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dovahbrah*
> 
> I remember seeing a video some time ago where they said that they planned on a late Q1 release.
> 
> There's this quote from [email protected] here: http://rog.asus.com/393632015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-mg279q-27-inch-wqhd-ips-at-120hz/?tp=10
> 
> He goes on to state that the monitor is in the final stages of testing about two weeks ago. So hopefully we'll see it within the next several weeks. However, judging by the fact that it's the end of March and there's no official word on a release date yet, I'm not going to hold my breath.


Prob more like within next 3 months, could be wrong tho.


----------



## Steeps5

Found some more details from digging around (I'm obsessed with getting this monitor).

Here they updated the page two days ago to say *Early to Mid May Release, this has been confirmed as being on target*: http://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/01/mg279q-wqhd-ips-120hz-gaming-monitor-ces-2105/

For those who care, the ASUS PG27AQ will not be until Q3: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?55941-CES-2015-ROG-Spatha-Sica-Whetstone-Swift-PG278AQ-ASUS-MG278Q-and-more!&p=484145#post484145


----------



## Zoulo

May/June ?
~750 euros ?

Damn it, i knew the ''599$'' was too good to be true.


----------



## zealord

of course it comes later


----------



## karod

That late, with this price and non-functioning adaptive-sync below 40hz on this panel, I'm not as convinced as 2 month ago when they announced the monitor.
As I need a new monitor now (using a 22" in the meantime) I think I will just buy a 34" 21:9 curved 60hz without adaptive-sync.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> May/June ?
> ~750 euros ?
> 
> Damn it, i knew the ''599$'' was too good to be true.


Such a shame. I will be pulling the trigger on the acer one then . IT's in stock now at the acer website for $800(they have a 10percent off coupon right now)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Such a shame. I will be pulling the trigger on the acer one then . IT's in stock now at the acer website for $800(they have a 10percent off coupon right now)


The acer one is expensive because of the GSync module in it. The Acer one also has a blur reduction technology.
Why is Asus pricing their monitor that high... It's not like the Rog swift was a good experience!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> May/June ?
> ~750 euros ?
> 
> Damn it, i knew the ''599$'' was too good to be true.


Where did you see that price? if its 750 euro thats really disappointing, it seems like it would put it on a price parity with the Acer ips gsync monitor, in which case why would i go through the hassle of getting rid of my 970 and going amd over a monitor when can basically get the same monitor for the same price with gsync >_>


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The acer one is expensive because of the GSync module in it. The Acer one also has a blur reduction technology.
> Why is Asus pricing their monitor that high... It's not like the Rog swift was a good experience!


They'll more than likely be quick to shave off $100 once they see no one is biting. Aesthetically its 100 times better than the acers glossy shell, so its got that going for it.


----------



## karod

I'd never support g-sync and its proprietary DRM module. So the Acer does not fit for me.


----------



## karod

Since adaptive-sync doesn't have licensing costs, the Asus should costs the same as other 1440p monitors. That's about 500-600€.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I'd never support g-sync and its proprietary DRM module. So the Acer does not fit for me.


so AMD vendor lock is your preferred lock in?


----------



## karod

AMD doesn't lock you in, it is Nvidia which decided to not support an open VESA industry standard. They easily could though.

(Edit from PC: Sorry for the double post earlier, tapatalk doesn't let you edit posts on overclock.)


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> so AMD vendor lock is your preferred lock in?


Think of it as more of a temporary AMD lock in, if all goes to plan Nvidia will cave and support adaptive refresh, unless people for whatever reason enjoy paying the extra $150~ because of the gsync module, which im sure they dont.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> AMD doesn't lock you in, it is Nvidia which decided to not support an open VESA industry standard. They easily could though.
> 
> (Edit from PC: Sorry for the double post earlier, tapatalk doesn't let you edit posts on overclock.)


FreeSync is the optional part to the VESA standard. Don't mix up AdaptiveSync and FreeSync. Also be sure to not buy a monitor with ghosting issues and from a respected brand. One can say all they want about Nvidia's solution being crap but hey, at least there is quality at some point and not hoping it works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Think of it as more of a temporary AMD lock in, if all goes to plan Nvidia will cave and support adaptive refresh, unless people for whatever reason enjoy paying the extra $150~ because of the gsync module, which im sure they dont.


You get what you pay for. On both sides of the fence. If Nvidia does adopt the optional part than all that means is they have 2 options while AMD only has one. Which wouldn't look so good for AMD if you ask me following the "bargain brand" moniker. But I don't think they will, why would they want a lesser solution that so far, hasn't been very good. I guess it is good when you figure you pay less in the end, but it's not like people spend $600 on a monitor anyways.


----------



## Zoulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Where did you see that price? if its 750 euro thats really disappointing, it seems like it would put it on a price parity with the Acer ips gsync monitor, in which case why would i go through the hassle of getting rid of my 970 and going amd over a monitor when can basically get the same monitor for the same price with gsync >_>


Sweclockers said ~6990 SEK and that's ~750 euros.


----------



## medgart

Asus said $599 for this monitor.

According to sweclockers.com it will be 6990 sek (about 750 euros) but I guess that will be the price in Sweden and the prices in Europe are usually much higher. I don't know about the other countries but where I live for example an Asus GTX 980 strix costs 700 euros (some even offer it for 750 euros) at local stores while at Amazon it's $560. I live in Eastern Europe though.

I'm in the market right now for a new monitor and also a new graphics card. I really want to get an Asus as a monitor since I've had two monitors so far, both Asus. The first one is 9 years old and the second one is 5 years old. I have no problems at all with the first one (9 years old) and the only problem with the second one (5 years old) is one dead pixel which it developed about a year and a half ago. They both still work great every single day.

Unfortunately these new technologies like G-sync and FreeSync pretty much tie your hands when you have to choose a monitor and a graphics card. I'm still thinking to get this monitor with a GTX Titan X though and the only reason to choose Nvidia card is Nvidia Shadowplay. If you're not into this Shadowplay stuff I think the new AMD R9 390X (it will be less expensive and more powerful that a Titan X) will be a monster and with this monitor it will be a great gaming experience. Looking at the benchmarks for the Titan X I think you won't need G-sync ot Freesync at 1440p anyway and when you just imagine that the R9 390X will be even better...









I'm still not 100% convinced about G-sync and FreeSync since it looks like all the problems with the ROG SWIFT comes from the G-sync module in it for example. We still don't have any experience with FreeSync though. Probably in a year or two they will be much more stable. I've read somewhere a guy from Asus talking about G-sync who said: "We've learned a lot from our experience with the ROG SWIFT.", which means this technology is still in development


----------



## dgrPhotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> Asus at CES said ''Late Q1'', but we're already at the begging of Q2 so let's hope that they will release it soon. (They reported that the monitor is in the final testing right now, so i have high hopes for April release).


According to pcdiy.asus.com it's scheduled for release early to mid May. That info was updated on Monday.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Think of it as more of a temporary AMD lock in, if all goes to plan Nvidia will cave and support adaptive refresh, unless people for whatever reason enjoy paying the extra $150~ because of the gsync module, which im sure they dont.


Problem is that the Gsync module seems to be a bit better than freesync... So I am not sure Nvidia will cave and support freesync... Not good for profits if Nvidia fans keep buying Gsync. If freesync improves and is equal to gsync then nvidia will not have much choice.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Think of it as more of a temporary AMD lock in, if all goes to plan Nvidia will cave and support adaptive refresh, unless people for whatever reason enjoy paying the extra $150~ because of the gsync module, which im sure they dont.


i thoroughly enjoyed buying my DIY kit when it first came out, and i sure as hell enjoyed buying my ROG swift.

personally id rather be locked into a company like nvidia over a company that perpetually fails to deliver.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i thoroughly enjoyed buying my DIY kit when it first came out, and i sure as hell enjoyed buying my ROG swift.
> 
> personally id rather be locked into a company like nvidia over a company that perpetually fails to deliver.


We'll see in a few months if they really fail to deliver with the 390x, if that card is able to slap around the titan x at a significantly lower cost then i wouldn't say AMD is failing to deliver. They're still very competitive in the GPU space, although their CPUs are struggling against intel. Still its good to have AMD around to promote competition and forcing nvidia to lower their prices when they come out with something to challenge them. I have no problem with supporting the underdog that is AMD in the GPU space, and maybe even their CPUs once they come out with their new line of FX processors next year assuming they can finally give intel a run for their money.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> We'll see in a few months if they really fail to deliver with the 390x, if that card is able to slap around the titan x at a significantly lower cost then i wouldn't say AMD is failing to deliver. They're still very competitive in the GPU space, although their CPUs are struggling against intel. Still its good to have AMD around to promote competition and forcing nvidia to lower their prices when they come out with something to challenge them. I have no problem with supporting the underdog that is AMD in the GPU space, and maybe even their CPUs once they come out with their new line of FX processors next year assuming they can finally give intel a run for their money.


dont get me wrong, i dont wish that AMD would fail, i just wish they would live up to their own hype just once.


----------



## karod

I don't the think the lower possible working frequency of 30 hz instead of 40hz is an advantage for nvidia. (changing brightness was reported in the 30-40hz range). What nvidia does better is that below 30fps they will output a frame twice. So at 25 fps the GPU produces 50fps.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I don't the think the lower possible working frequency of 30 hz instead of 40hz is an advantage for nvidia. (changing brightness was reported in the 30-40hz range). What nvidia does better is that below 30fps they will output a frame twice. So at 25 fps the GPU produces 50fps.


Even though Nvidia does very low fps better, i really do not plan on playing anywhere near 20-50fps on a 144hz screen


----------



## Alexious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Asus said $599 for this monitor.
> 
> According to sweclockers.com it will be 6990 sek (about 750 euros) but I guess that will be the price in Sweden and the prices in Europe are usually much higher. I don't know about the other countries but where I live for example an Asus GTX 980 strix costs 700 euros (some even offer it for 750 euros) at local stores while at Amazon it's $560. I live in Eastern Europe though.
> 
> I'm in the market right now for a new monitor and also a new graphics card. I really want to get an Asus as a monitor since I've had two monitors so far, both Asus. The first one is 9 years old and the second one is 5 years old. I have no problems at all with the first one (9 years old) and the only problem with the second one (5 years old) is one dead pixel which it developed about a year and a half ago. They both still work great every single day.
> 
> Unfortunately these new technologies like G-sync and FreeSync pretty much tie your hands when you have to choose a monitor and a graphics card. I'm still thinking to get this monitor with a GTX Titan X though and the only reason to choose Nvidia card is Nvidia Shadowplay. If you're not into this Shadowplay stuff I think the new AMD R9 390X (it will be less expensive and more powerful that a Titan X) will be a monster and with this monitor it will be a great gaming experience. Looking at the benchmarks for the Titan X I think you won't need G-sync ot Freesync at 1440p anyway and when you just imagine that the R9 390X will be even better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced about G-sync and FreeSync since it looks like all the problems with the ROG SWIFT comes from the G-sync module in it for example. We still don't have any experience with FreeSync though. Probably in a year or two they will be much more stable. I've read somewhere a guy from Asus talking about G-sync who said: "We've learned a lot from our experience with the ROG SWIFT.", which means this technology is still in development


Yeah, I don't really think it's going to be 750€. It doesn't make the slightest sense, it doesn't have a GSYNC module meaning it shouldn't have any premium over a normal 27" IPS 144HZ 1440P.

At 600€ it could be an interesting proposition.


----------



## Shadowarez

its asus they will will make sure to put there "Premium" Charge in there regardless if it has gsync or not if its another rog branded monitor it will carry double the "Premium" Charges and it will be made by ppl who make a Quarter of a penny a week.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> its asus they will will make sure to put there "Premium" Charge in there regardless if it has gsync or not if its another rog branded monitor it will carry double the "Premium" Charges and it will be made by ppl who make a Quarter of a penny a week.


This isn't a ROG monitor though, that will keep the price down.


----------



## karod

It is considered middle class or mainstream by Asus.
Quote:


> ASUS LCD branding for gaming monitors from 2015:
> 
> PG = premium gaming (ROG)
> MG = mainstream-performance gaming
> VG = value gaming


See this article:
http://rog.asus.com/393632015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-mg279q-27-inch-wqhd-ips-at-120hz/?tp=10


----------



## Nicholars

Any idea what the UK price will be? I am guessing close to £600...

I think it will probably be £579 or something like that.... About £100 less than the Acer gsync monitor...

I was hoping it would be around £500 or less even, but unlikely.


----------



## Nicholars

Gogogogogogogo release this monitor I am so bored of waiting to play the FPS games I own!!!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Gogogogogogogo release this monitor I am so bored of waiting to play the FPS games I own!!!


Why do you want to buy this one? Your signature says you have a GTX 970 so a G-Sync monitor would be better for you I guess. There is a good 1440p 144hz Gsync IPS monitor already on the market right now


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Why do you want to buy this one? Your signature says you have a GTX 970 so a G-Sync monitor would be better for you I guess. There is a good 1440p 144hz Gsync IPS monitor already on the market right now


He doesn't necessarily need VRR most likely. This monitor would still offer 120 Hz IPS from a name brand for both GPU vendors, and multiple inputs for a cheaper price over the Acer.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> He doesn't necessarily need VRR most likely. This monitor would still offer 120 Hz IPS from a name brand for both GPU vendors, and multiple inputs for a cheaper price over the Acer.


That is true yeah, but he gets to have it right now (the Acer XB270HU is out already isn't it?) and possible G-Sync.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That is true yeah, but he gets to have it right now (the Acer XB270HU is out already isn't it?) and possible G-Sync.


Well, if you can find them







. Acer direct is back ordered I think, and some Euro sites claim mid April for release. Newegg has a auto-notify page for it though.

GSYNC is nice but losing out on multiple inputs sucks if you ask me. Then again not everyone troubleshoots old PC's like I sometimes have to







.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well, if you can find them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Acer direct is back ordered I think, and some Euro sites claim mid April for release. Newegg has a auto-notify page for it though.
> 
> GSYNC is nice but losing out on multiple inputs sucks if you ask me. Then again not everyone troubleshoots old PC's like I sometimes have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh yeah you are right. I just checked EU stores and they are not in stock yet. Also 750€+ for the Acer XB270HU. Let's see what the Asus MG279Q will cost. I hope it's like 499-599€


----------



## GunfighterAK

If enough people start buying freesync monitors, nvidia will have to eventually adopt it.
Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Why do you want to buy this one? Your signature says you have a GTX 970 so a G-Sync monitor would be better for you I guess. There is a good 1440p 144hz Gsync IPS monitor already on the market right now


Yes but it is £679... No chance spending that on an IPS screen... hoping the asus will be more affordable but don't know how much the UK price will be


----------



## zanardi

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/eu/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20294-asus-mg279q-butikslistas-ips-panel-med-144-hz-och-amd-freesync


----------



## kingduqc

So same pannel and it's 1500 sek difference for the gsync. How much is that in usd?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> So same pannel and it's 1500 sek difference for the gsync. How much is that in usd?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1500+sek


----------



## zealord

I need that monitor in my life. Hopefully reviews soon. The price for 560€ looks *AMAZING* . Exactly what I hoped for


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1500+sek


Usually it's not a straight conversion based on where it's selling that's why I asked. Some product are 1:1 USD:Euros and it's totally not the same price.


----------



## medgart

Btw if you pause this video when the screen goes black you can actually see how much is the IPS glow/backlight bleeding which at least to me looks minimal. What do you think?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


----------



## medgart

Looks like it will be 700 euros in Sweden

http://www.mediamarkt.se/mcs/product/ASUS-MG279Q,90952,510464,2025471.html?langId=-16


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Looks like it will be 700 euros in Sweden
> 
> http://www.mediamarkt.se/mcs/product/ASUS-MG279Q,90952,510464,2025471.html?langId=-16


I am suprised to see Media Markt offers a monitor this good.









Though 700€ sounds too much. It's 569€ in germany.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am suprised to see Media Markt offers a monitor this good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though 700€ sounds too much. It's 569€ in germany.


Yeah I wonder why there's such a huge difference in the price?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Yeah I wonder why there's such a huge difference in the price?


Well probably because different shops. Media Markt ofttimes charges extra. It's 569€ on hardwareversand.de. Media Markt in germany doesn't list this monitor at the moment.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Btw if you pause this video when the screen goes black you can actually see how much is the IPS glow/backlight bleeding which at least to me looks minimal. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


Back Light bleed will always be different among IPS monitors. Some with the new Acer 27" GSYNC have BLB, while others do not. Depends on how they were put together at the time.

I hope this monitor isn't going to have some crazy Asus "first IPS 120 Hz FreeSync" display crap that tacks on and extra surcharge to the monitor. Time will tell though, and I hope Asus doesn't do it because this may have a high demand for it, even for those not utilizing FreeSync. This is probably one of the few FreeSync monitors worth waiting for if you ask me considering its specs and Asus (for all it's support stories) is a well known brand people feel comfy dumping money to (not all people). I have no qualms with TN panels but if we have IPS 120 Hz displays I would of preferred that over my Swift. I just wonder if using the HDMI (I don't know if it has 2.0 or not) will handle a greater than 60 Hz refresh on it. If I could manage 85 Hz or so that would be awesome but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Btw if you pause this video when the screen goes black you can actually see how much is the IPS glow/backlight bleeding which at least to me looks minimal. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


Well they would obviously use a good example for the demo unit... So the one you receive might not be as good, but the one on demo looks decent. You could buy the same make / model of screen 5 times for example and 1 might be perfect and the other 4 have bad uniformity or other problems etc. The IPS glow looks acceptable though and if it is really priced as low as the posts above I am interested in this screen!


----------



## knightsilver

So 3x_Portrait sounds nice, now where's that money tree....


----------



## totaleclipse82

Wonder when this monitor is coming to US consumer market


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> So 3x_Portrait sounds nice, now where's that money tree....


Sounds terrible to me unless the monitors had 1mm borders or less... May as well just buy a single 4k 40" screen!


----------



## mutantmagnet

I still would like to see a Freesync monitor that implements strobed backlight but once this Asus monitor comes out it will be the best possible comparison benchmark between the 2 implementations.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutantmagnet*
> 
> I still would like to see a Freesync monitor that implements strobed backlight


Variable refresh and strobed backlight are incompatible at a fundamental level.


----------



## Nicholars

I read that the strobing on the Acer monitor is not very good because it is at 100hz max, so you get flickering.

I want to see if this Asus has working overdrive with freesync... Because if it doesn't then that would make freesync not very good.


----------



## StrongForce

as irrelevant as 24hz seems, I'd still prefer a 144hz over that lol


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> as irrelevant as 24hz seems, I'd still prefer a 144hz over that lol


It is 144hz. http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20244-asus-mg279q-med-ips-panel-och-144-hz-utrustas-med-amd-freesync


----------



## zanardi

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It is 144hz. http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20244-asus-mg279q-med-ips-panel-och-144-hz-utrustas-med-amd-freesync


Oh well that's cool!! I'm curious to see a review to see how it compare to the acer one


----------



## TheMentalist

Now it's official a freesync monitor:
http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/ASUS-MG279Q-Monitor-Now-Officially-FreeSync-Monitor


----------



## kingduqc

Price and date???


----------



## zanardi

https://twitter.com/AMDGaming/status/585471166124527618


----------



## provost

Its good to see the panel makers stepping up, and filling the "market need "








Not sure what the price would be for this, but one would guess that it would have to be a lot less than the gsync version, without the NV freight?... lol
If async is competitive with gsync, I don't see how NV can stay out of it... may be NV will go ahead and implement a driver level cert also, and kill gsync altogether as a separate module.

Anyway, hoping this freesync monitor will be free of issues that haunted the earlier versions of few weeks ago...lol
As it should be, since Asus would have learned much from gsync implementation...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDGaming/status/585471166124527618


What 144Hz and FreeSync Verification?!


----------



## michaelius

Freesync certified is empty label and we knew it's 144 Hz from sweclockers already


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Freesync certified is empty label and we knew it's 144 Hz from sweclockers already


I wouldn't call it an empty label, it ensures the monitor meets the standards set by amd.


----------



## dubldwn

I was under the impression that if your monitor is Freesync certified it would be specifically included in the drivers and provide a better experience. I guess we'll see.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDGaming/status/585471166124527618


A pair of 390x's and this monitor just may be my next upgrade.


----------



## zdub303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065


So according to this Asus rep on facebook:

2560x1440, IPS, 144Hz, 100% SRGB, and FreeSync. ASUS MG279Q is focused on those that want a gaming monitor that can also handle professional content creation. *It will be available next quarter.*

So the question is... what is 'next quarter'? Does this mean available in Q3 2015 then?


----------



## karod

No,
since it was posted in March, the next quarter is Q2 (April-June)


----------



## zdub303

Oh nice I missed that. I just figured it was posted today.

But still no idea when, could be well into summer depending on release date and stock...


----------



## wstanci3

Cynical me talking:
I wouldn't take Asus's word on the release date. As I am remembering the PG278Q release...








It will probably be on a sailboat like the PG278Qs were for a month.


----------



## Clocknut

Price?

Would be nice if they ever release a 24" 1080p/1200p version at $200 discount price.


----------



## Arizonian

Since I don't game below 40 FPS as a rule right now, I'll be looking at this monitor seriously.

I'm kinda waiting to see what Ben-Q also offers with their 1440p IPS 144 Hz panel with motion blur. But if this comes strong out of the gate I may not be able to resist.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I wouldn't call it an empty label, it ensures the monitor meets the standards set by amd.


And those standards are ?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> Price?
> 
> Would be nice if they ever release a 24" 1080p/1200p version at $200 discount price.


According to PC Monitors, supposed to be $599.
Quote:


> The MG279Q is currently in the pre-production stage. The current aim is for a mid-May release at the earliest, but we remember all too well what happened with the PG278Q release so it's difficult to say. *ASUS are aiming for a $599 USD price point, however.* We will bring you further information and hopefully a review in due course.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> According to PC Monitors, supposed to be $599.


A 24" 1080p/1200p @ 144Hz @ $399 would be nice


----------



## Killa Cam

This is the reason why I cancelled my xb270hu predator from Acer. That and the 390x that I will be upgrading to. Oh would it be so sweet if they were both released at the same time.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Any chance of ASUS doing a g-sync version? I know ACER has their XB270HU but would be interested in seeing ASUS push this out with g-sync.


----------



## Nelly.

*Asus MG279Q ROG Dominator 27" FREESYNC IPS 144Hz Gaming Widescreen LED Slim Bezel Monitor - Black*

*Link >>* https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-083-AS

*ETA:* 4th May 2015
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcUK website | Posted: 8th April 2015*
> *Asus MG279Q ROG Dominator 27" FREESYNC IPS 144Hz Gaming Widescreen LED Slim Bezel Monitor - Black*
> 
> The latest in technology, IPS, 144Hz, 4ms and FREESYNC Technology!
> 
> *Features:-*
> - Crisp 27-inch, 2560 x 1440 visuals combined with fast 144Hz refresh rate, 4ms response time, made smooth by FREESYNC™ technology
> - Exclusive GamePlus onscreen timer/crosshair, 60-120-144Hz refresh rate turbo key and intuitive 5-way OSD navigation joystick
> - Complete ergonomic tilt, swivel, pivot and height adjustment with VESA mount capability for optimal placement
> 
> *Specification:-*
> - Fully adjustable stand: tilt/swivel/pivot/height
> - Screen Size: 27" (68.47cm)
> - Pixel Pitch: 0.233mm
> - Resolution: 2560x1440 WQHD
> - Panel: IPS
> - Response Time: 4ms
> - Refresh Rate: 144Hz
> - Brightness: 350cd/m
> - Contrast ratio: 1000:1 (100,000,000:1 DC)
> - Colour: 16.7M (Real 8-Bit)
> - Connectivity: 1x DisplayPort, 1x Mini-DisplayPort, 2x HDMI 1.40 (Display Cable and USB cables included)
> - USB 3.0 Hub
> - FREESYNC Enabled
> - Speakers: 2W x2 Stereo RMS
> - Weight 7.5kg
> - Warranty: 3yr (On-Site with Asus - 01442 265 548)


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Connectivity: 1x DisplayPort, 1x Mini-DisplayPort, 2x HDMI 1.40 (Display Cable and USB cables included)


Damn it even has more ports to connect other things to besides a gaming rig. I like that a lot


----------



## rcfc89

As much as I want to go to 4k I still don't think we are there yet on display technology and optimization. This 1440p 144hz IPS is everything you could want and ask for in a high end gaming display. Kudos to Asus and Acer for finally getting this done.


----------



## Arizonian

Hope it's an AH-IPS panel. Is there any type of back light strobbing like ULMB or motion blur tech like Ben-Q?

And cables included !


----------



## Elmy

Going to order one on release day. I already have the BenQ 2730Z Freesync. Going to compare the 2 and get rid of the one that loses.


----------



## Karnoffel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hope it's an AH-IPS panel. Is there any type of back light strobbing like ULMB or motion blur tech like Ben-Q?
> 
> And cables included !


It's very likely to be the same AHVA panel that the Acer XB270HU uses, with its not so semi-glossy AG coating and all.

Think this monitor and the Acer are going to drive down the prices of the older 1440p monitors (ASUS PB278QR, BenQ BL2710PT and others)? I know these monitors are marketed towards different users, but the specifications aside from G-Sync/FreeSync should be very similar.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> It's very likely to be the same AHVA panel that the Acer XB270HU uses, with its not so semi-glossy AG coating and all.
> 
> Think this monitor and the Acer are going to drive down the prices of the older 1440p monitors (ASUS PB278QR, BenQ BL2710PT and others)? I know these monitors are marketed towards different users, but the specifications aside from G-Sync/FreeSync should be very similar.


I am not sure they will make any difference to other 1440p screens TBH... these are gaming specific screens and will not make much difference to 60hz monitors used for professional / general use. Also I doubt these 120hz (no G sync) screens actually cost much more to produce than a 60hz screen.

The price of the Asus looks very good, still expensive for a monitor but it is £499 on OCUK pre-order. Now it just needs working overdrive with freesync, low input lag, good contrast etc etc. and it should be ideal!


----------



## medgart

If Asus release a G-sync version of this one that would be great, but I doubt this is going to happen at least not now. As they said:

"We are also planning other G-Sync products that will announce at Computex too, so stay tuned"

Computex event will take place in Taipei June 2-6, so when they announce their new G-sync products it means they'll be available sometime in the beginning of the next year probably which is a lot of time.

I'm looking forward to seeing a review for this one though, looks like it will be a great monitor.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> If Asus release a G-sync version of this one that would be great, but I doubt this is going to happen at least not now. As they said:
> 
> "We are also planning other G-Sync products that will announce at Computex too, so stay tuned"
> 
> Computex event will take place in Taipei June 2-6, so when they announce their new G-sync products it means they'll be available sometime in the beginning of the next year probably which is a lot of time.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing a review for this one though, looks like it will be a great monitor.


There already is a Gsync monitor that has roughly the same specs : Acer XB270HU. 1440p 144hz IPS G-Sync . Probably everything you are looking for


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> If Asus release a G-sync version of this one that would be great, but I doubt this is going to happen at least not now. As they said:
> 
> "We are also planning other G-Sync products that will announce at Computex too, so stay tuned"
> 
> Computex event will take place in Taipei June 2-6, so when they announce their new G-sync products it means they'll be available sometime in the beginning of the next year probably which is a lot of time.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing a review for this one though, looks like it will be a great monitor.


Or even better.... nvidia could just support freesync instead of charging £200 for it!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Or even better.... nvidia could just support freesync instead of charging £200 for it!


be careful. That is a very unpopular opinion around here even if you are totally right.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> There already is a Gsync monitor that has roughly the same specs : Acer XB270HU. 1440p 144hz IPS G-Sync . Probably everything you are looking for


Not exactly, that shiny bezel+stand of the Acer is too much for me and also looks like a lot of people are having problems with its IPS glow, dead pixels (dirt stuck between the panel and coating).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Or even better.... nvidia could just support freesync instead of charging £200 for it!


That's true and will be great if that happens, but I don't believe Nvidia will kill G-sync just like that, at least not in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Not exactly, that shiny bezel+stand of the Acer is too much for me and also looks like a lot of people are having problems with its IPS glow, dead pixels (dirt stuck between the panel and coating).
> That's true and will be great if that happens, but I don't believe Nvidia will kill G-sync just like that, at least not in the next 2-3 years.


If freesync works with overdrive and can go to 30fps then there is no reason to get Gsync as the strobing can be added to any monitor, so if those 2 things are fixed and work properly then Nvidia probably won't have much choice to support freesync... OR they will just continue selling Gsync at £200 and nvidia fans who don't use AMD will continue to buy it!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Freesync certified is empty label and we knew it's 144 Hz from sweclockers already
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it an empty label, it ensures the monitor meets the standards set by amd.
Click to expand...

The standards are so low, it's an empty label.









Actually, another way of putting it is, there isn't a single Adaptive Sync monitor that isn't FreeSync.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Also, there probably isn't going to be a g-sync version of this monitor. At least not any time soon.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?55941-CES-2015-ROG-Spatha-Sica-Whetstone-Swift-PG278AQ-ASUS-MG278Q-and-more!/page8

*[email protected]*
Quote:


> It's not so much RMAs as we now have considerable G-Sync experience, but the 4K IPS panel we wanted to use didn't yield the best possible G-Sync experience you'd expect of the premium price/ROG branding, so we decided to go back to the LCD maker for further revisions to get it right. *We are also planning other G-Sync products that will announce at Computex too, so stay tuned*


*[email protected]*
Quote:


> 1) At the moment we have only announced the PG27AQ with 4K/60Hz. *We are not planning a G-Sync equivalent of the MG currently* as we feel the 8-bit TN in the PG is already high-enough quality and it's qualified to match G-Sync perfectly.


Reading inbetween the lines, it looks like they're going to be releasing a G-Sync monitor during Computex that's not the PA279Q nor a 27 inch G-Sync version of the MG. If I were to guess (and hoping) they'd do a 34 21:9inch g-sync or a 32 inch 4k g-sync panel. I personally am hoping for the latter as there hasn't been a single 32 inch 4K g-sync panel on the horizon.

Also, each g-sync panel has to go through extensive qualification and isn't as simple as slapping a g-sync panel into the MG Adaptive Sync panel. Rather than releasing a 27 inch panel, albeit IPS, it's too similar to the ROG Swift. That's also why I think rather than qualifying another 27 inch panel, they'll go for the g-sync 32 or 34 incher.


----------



## karod

Freesync is no label. It is the name of the AMD driver part, which enables adaptive refresh rates.
The monitors only need to support DP 1.2a and have the right scalers.

@Syan
Maybe they release a competitor to the ACER XR341CK, that was announced a while ago


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Freesync is no label.




If that's not a label, what is?


----------



## karod

Ok it is a label for the driver part. But not a standard like DIN


----------



## hyujmn

Oh, man if this thing really is gonna be $599 I'd be all over it.


----------



## Tsaza

It's listed for 650€ here in Finland. Some other EU retailer also listing it http://geizhals.at/eu/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Connectivity: 1x DisplayPort, 1x Mini-DisplayPort, 2x HDMI 1.40 (Display Cable and USB cables included)
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it even has more ports to connect other things to besides a gaming rig. I like that a lot
Click to expand...

I was hoping it would only come with one DisplayPort. The Acer Predator has only one DisplayPort and it TFT Central calculated it as having just 0.25 ms of signal processing time. For comparison, the ASUS ROG Swift comes in at 2.55 ms. Unless ASUS puts in a "Game mode" feature, those extra ports mean additional cost and latency.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I was hoping it would only come with one DisplayPort. The Acer Predator has only one DisplayPort and it TFT Central calculated it as having just 0.25 ms of signal processing time. For comparison, the ASUS ROG Swift comes in at 2.55 ms. Unless ASUS puts in a "Game mode" feature, those extra ports mean additional cost and latency.


wait, what are you saying? The ASUS ROG Swift comes with only 1 Signal Input : DisplayPort 1.2 aswell.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I was hoping it would only come with one DisplayPort. The Acer Predator has only one DisplayPort and it TFT Central calculated it as having just 0.25 ms of signal processing time. For comparison, the ASUS ROG Swift comes in at 2.55 ms. Unless ASUS puts in a "Game mode" feature, those extra ports mean additional cost and latency.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, what are you saying? The ASUS ROG Swift comes with only 1 Signal Input : DisplayPort 1.2 aswell.
Click to expand...

Oops, you're right.







Maybe I was thinking of a different monitor?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I was hoping it would only come with one DisplayPort. The Acer Predator has only one DisplayPort and it TFT Central calculated it as having just 0.25 ms of signal processing time. For comparison, the ASUS ROG Swift comes in at 2.55 ms. Unless ASUS puts in a "Game mode" feature, those extra ports mean additional cost and latency.


Not necessarily, some monitors have more than 1 input and <7ms input lag. (examples: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2414h.htm http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_p2714h.htm) As long is it is under about 5-7ms that should be no noticeable difference from 2ms.


----------



## xarot

I am happy this monitor includes more ports than Swift. I currently have the Swift but I have two desktop PCs and my work laptop, currently I am using my second PC only via remote desktop as switching cables is a bit annoying. For me the Swift was only missing additional ports and a tad better image quality. I don't play competitively anymore (I used to play Quake2 DM for a decade on CRTs), so I don't need the fastest of the fastest now. This monitor's specifications are perfect for me, it's what I wished the Swift would have been in the first place. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## epic1337

the rule of thumb is that, your monitor's input lag is of no issue if its less than 1/2 of your refresh rate.

60Hz = 16.67ms / 2 = 8.34ms
120Hz = 8.33ms / 2 = 4.17ms


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the rule of thumb is that, your monitor's input lag is of no issue if its 1/2 of your refresh rate.
> 
> 60Hz = 16.67ms / 2 = 8.34ms
> 120Hz = 8.33ms / 2 = 4.17ms


You mean half of 1 frame lol...

Half the refresh rate would be 72ms lag erghhh!

Should be OK as long as it stays under 6.94ms (1 frame at 144hz)... That is possible and Asus usually have low input lag.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the rule of thumb is that, your monitor's input lag is of no issue if its 1/2 of your refresh rate.
> 
> 60Hz = 16.67ms / 2 = 8.34ms
> 120Hz = 8.33ms / 2 = 4.17ms
> 
> 
> 
> You mean half of 1 frame lol...
> 
> Half the refresh rate would be 72ms lag erghhh!
> 
> Should be OK as long as it stays under 6.94ms (1 frame at 144hz)... That is possible and Asus usually have low input lag.
Click to expand...

yeah i meant 1frame.


----------



## mvitkun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> *ETA:* 4th May 2015


Am I missing something?
It says 04/05/15......
Unless I'm mistaken and the UK uses day/month/year vs month/day/year the date is supposed to be April 5th and not may 4th.


----------



## hyujmn

UK uses day/month/year


----------



## magnek

Yes the UK uses the much more common DMY format, so it's actually May 4th.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yes the UK uses the much more common DMY format, so it's actually May 4th.


if it ain't murrican, it ain't right.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> if it ain't murrican, it ain't right.


Kilometres > Miles


----------



## zealord

Just kidding. Most americans I know are all reasonable and educated


----------



## Killa Cam

Lol. if it's really a month away then I can't wait.

oh and the letter "z" is pronounced zee.


----------



## karod

It will be released in May.
The Asus rep JJ told that in this FAQ comment section.
https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/01/mg279q-wqhd-ips-120hz-gaming-monitor-ces-2105/


----------



## zealord

currently prices look like around 650-700€ in europe. I hope it drops below 600€. It kind of is my personal limit for a monitor


----------



## fxniqab

is this monitor better than the ROG PG278Q ?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> is this monitor better than the ROG PG278Q ?


judging by the specs yes if you want to have the benefits IPS offers, but we will have to wait for reviews.


----------



## elderblaze

The main compeition for this monitor is not the Asus Rog Swift, or the Predator, as those are both Gsync monitors. I'd say it's main competition is the BenQ XL2730Z, which is:

A true 8 Bit TN, so gives nothing up in color
Available Now
HDMI 2.0 vs 1.4
1 MS GTG vs 4MS
No IPS Glow (this is different from back light bleed, but just as annoying)
Better history of quality control (See Rog Swift QC Problems)
BenQ Motion Blur Reduction (Strobing) (the only 1440p, freesync monitor that supports this)

that last point... is a pretty big one. I suspect we won't see LightBoost on Freesync panels, as lightboost is an Nvidia technology, and Acer/Asus have not implemented their own Motion blur (Strobing) tech. Basically if you want Freesync and Strobing (turbo boost, lightboost, ULMB, Benq Motion blur, etc) you have to get it from BenQ.

There's a good chance BenQ will eventually release a screen with BenQ Motion Blur tech on this same panel. Have to wait and see.

As it sits, im not sure the IPS tech in the asus make sup for all of the above.. the only real negative, TN color shifting and viewing angles. I've only had 2 monitors over the past 10 years, a Dell IPS and now an HP ZR24W, both had horrible IPS glow, it really ruins dark games, i can't stand it. So this is almost a wash for me. Especially since IPS Glow has already been reported as an issue on Predator and this monitor will likely use the same panel.

Edit: to clarify, you can't use Motion Blur Reduction and Freesync at the same time, but it sure is nice to have options. If you have Crossfire/SLI, and/or like to play older titles like CS:GO, Motion blur reduction is likely the better way to go. Were as you might want freesync for anything non-FPS.

Im in the market for a new monitor myself, im not in a hurry, I could wait for the Asus, but im not sure I want too, not sure i'd pick it even it were available today. There is alot of ignorance when it comes to TN panels.

The ROG Swift and BenQ are not "Just another TN" the 8 bit panel puts them in a different league then most TN's. Not to mention the scalers, strobing, freesync, slick user interfaces, etc. It's not fair to compare them based off old TN tech.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> The main compeition for this monitor is not the Asus Rog Swift, or the Predator, as those are both Gsync monitors. I'd say it's main competition is the BenQ XL2730Z, which is:
> 
> A true 8 Bit TN, so gives nothing up in color
> Available Now
> HDMI 2.0 vs 1.4
> 1 MS GTG vs 4MS
> No IPS Glow (this is different from back light bleed, but just as annoying)
> Better history of quality control (See Rog Swift QC Problems)
> BenQ Motion Blur Reduction (Strobing) (the only 1440p, freesync monitor that supports this)


All extremely valid points. I'm particularly bothered by the IPS glow, and its guaranteed the Asus will have it too. So i've been actually contemplating on getting a VA, but that means going down to 60hz and worse response times than what im used on a VG248QE, but in return i'd get phenominal blacks. I think the it'd be more of a downgrade than an upgrade so it'd probably be worth just dealing with ips glow, getting 1440p 144hz and freesync


----------



## epic1337

if i remember right, IPS glow only shows up when screen backlight is too high.
i wonder if you could lower backlight a tad, and compensate with gamma and brightness calibrations.


----------



## zanardi

The only thing worse than IPS glow is TN color shift. Lowering the brightness helps, but there's nothing you can do to eliminate it.
You don't even need to move in a game with a dark scene and your experience is already ruined by IPS glow, which cancel the benefits of 144Hz and A-Sync.

600+ Euro is too much for something with glow. I'm waiting for LG and Samsung to start producing glow- free panels, they already proved this is possible with A-TW polarizer and some PLS panels like LTM270DL06.


----------



## Clocknut

once again why are they targeting higher price bracket with larger size?

I hope the come out a 24" version @ $300


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> The main compeition for this monitor is not the Asus Rog Swift, or the Predator, as those are both Gsync monitors. I'd say it's main competition is the BenQ XL2730Z, which is:
> 
> A true 8 Bit TN, so gives nothing up in color
> Available Now
> HDMI 2.0 vs 1.4
> 1 MS GTG vs 4MS
> No IPS Glow (this is different from back light bleed, but just as annoying)
> Better history of quality control (See Rog Swift QC Problems)
> BenQ Motion Blur Reduction (Strobing) (the only 1440p, freesync monitor that supports this)
> 
> that last point... is a pretty big one. I suspect we won't see LightBoost on Freesync panels, as lightboost is an Nvidia technology, and Acer/Asus have not implemented their own Motion blur (Strobing) tech. Basically if you want Freesync and Strobing (turbo boost, lightboost, ULMB, Benq Motion blur, etc) you have to get it from BenQ.
> 
> There's a good chance BenQ will eventually release a screen with BenQ Motion Blur tech on this same panel. Have to wait and see.
> 
> As it sits, im not sure the IPS tech in the asus make sup for all of the above.. the only real negative, TN color shifting and viewing angles. I've only had 2 monitors over the past 10 years, a Dell IPS and now an HP ZR24W, both had horrible IPS glow, it really ruins dark games, i can't stand it. So this is almost a wash for me. Especially since IPS Glow has already been reported as an issue on Predator and this monitor will likely use the same panel.
> 
> Edit: to clarify, you can't use Motion Blur Reduction and Freesync at the same time, but it sure is nice to have options. If you have Crossfire/SLI, and/or like to play older titles like CS:GO, Motion blur reduction is likely the better way to go. Were as you might want freesync for anything non-FPS.
> 
> Im in the market for a new monitor myself, im not in a hurry, I could wait for the Asus, but im not sure I want too, not sure i'd pick it even it were available today. There is alot of ignorance when it comes to TN panels.
> 
> The ROG Swift and BenQ are not "Just another TN" the 8 bit panel puts them in a different league then most TN's. Not to mention the scalers, strobing, freesync, slick user interfaces, etc. It's not fair to compare them based off old TN tech.


Problem is unfortunately with ANY TN screen... The viewing angles are just horrible, IPS you have the glow which shouldn't even be a problem on expensive screens as the manufacturers could / should use a TW polarizer, TW polarizer have been around for 8+ years so EVERY monitor over £400 SHOULD have a TW polarizer!!! What would be great would be a 120hz strobing 1440p VA screen.... But there is nothing like that coming out unfortunately!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Problem is unfortunately with ANY TN screen... The viewing angles are just horrible, IPS you have the glow which shouldn't even be a problem on expensive screens as the manufacturers could / should use a TW polarizer, TW polarizer have been around for 8+ years so EVERY monitor over £400 SHOULD have a TW polarizer!!! What would be great would be a 120hz strobing 1440p VA screen.... But there is nothing like that coming out unfortunately!


When i briefly had a ROG Swift the viewing angles were much better than my VG248QE, it was a step up in every way, but i returned it because of pixel inversion and backlight clouding. That said TNs are way better than IPS when it comes to backlighting, you wont have any glow, so you'd just have to look out for backlight bleed, and that can vary from none to some to a lot, in which case you just get a replacement. IPS replacements will ALL have glow. I too wish these $500+ monitors used a damn A-TW polarizer and had no glow.

As for VA screens, i would instantly buy a 1440 144hz VA.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> When i briefly had a ROG Swift the viewing angles were much better than my VG248QE, it was a step up in every way, but i returned it because of pixel inversion and backlight clouding. That said TNs are way better than IPS when it comes to backlighting, you wont have any glow, so you'd just have to look out for backlight bleed, and that can vary from none to some to a lot, in which case you just get a replacement. IPS replacements will ALL have glow. I too wish these $500+ monitors used a damn A-TW polarizer and had no glow.
> 
> As for VA screens, i would instantly buy a 1440 144hz VA.


Yeh but unfortunately that does not exist and there is nothing coming out like that


----------



## Steeps5

Can I get a quick rundown on 6-bit + FRC TN, 8-bit TN, and 8-bit IPS monitors? I can't seem to find a recent article that explains the differences.

I'm really interested in seeing the difference between an 8-bit TN (BenQ XL2730Z) vs an 8-bit IPS monitor.

I am leaning back towards the BenQ XL2730Z because of response times and in reference to the poor QC from the Swift last year. It has nearly all the same specs as this MG279Q, the exception is 8-bit TN vs IPS. How different would the color reproduction be disregarding viewing angles (which don't affect how I use my computer)?

I'm asking because according to this article, the color reproduction outperformed the ASUS PB278Q: http://techreport.com/review/28073/benq-xl2730z-freesync-monitor-reviewed/6


----------



## elderblaze

That review covers it pretty well. There's no major color difference, you may have some slight TN panel type color shifting, but as noted, the BenQ/Asus ROG Swift have above average viewing angles for a TN. I too had this same delima, and I choose the BenQ display, it will be delivered tomorrow.

The things that made up my mind:

It's available now
No IPS GLOW
Blur Reduction Mode
BenQ has superior QC to Asus

Either option is good, I personally don't like ips glow. As seen in the review, the BenQ also has a very good static contrast ratio and black level, for an LCD monitor (of any type).

The Asus monitor will be based off the same panel as the Acer Predator, if you want a "Sneek peek" at the performance of the forthcoming Asus, i suggest reading reviews of Predator, TFT Central has a good one up, pay particular attention to the IPS glow segment, *that's not for me*. Also, read reviews of Predator on Newegg.com, user reviews are not so great, quality control issues, and IPS Glow, specifically mentioned, and these are just users, not a pro site.

Most Predator reviews will rate the monitor "higher" then the Swift, but they completely ignore IPS Glow. If your not bothered by it then perhaps the Asus is for you, Im personally done with it. (IPS GLOW)

If you are on Nvidia though, then freesync is a bad choice, and you need to consider Predator and or Rog Swift. If you were previously looking at Gsync monitors, I can only assume your on Nvidia. Nvidia is not compatible with freesync.


----------



## MedRed

There is definitely a difference in color reproduction vs my 30" Apple Cinema Display. It has taken some time to get used to.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> That review covers it pretty well. There's no major color difference, you may have some slight TN panel type color shifting, but as noted, the BenQ/Asus ROG Swift have above average viewing angles for a TN. I too had this same delima, and I choose the BenQ display, it will be delivered tomorrow.


Benq doesn't have same panel - it has smaller viewing angles that Swift.

Also Asus will have much lighter anti-glare coating.

And that's before we get to Benq being worst offended in freesync ghosting gate.


----------



## elderblaze

I'm pretty sure its the same panel. There's not exactly a lot of options for true 8 bit 144 hrz tn panels. Au optronics makes both.


----------



## elderblaze

There is a slight issue with ghosting under the most extreme contrast situations. Unlikely to notice for actual gaming. May be firmware correctable. The reviews I've read dismissed it pretty easily


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just picked up a swift at cost price. My local shop is closing down in a week and I saw it there and thought why not. (as I was paying for it I was thinking what were the issues it had? LOL) I will use it as an auxiliary monitor and for FPS. Also the fact its 27" and 1440p means I can have it next to my 34" ultrawide and not have to get annoyed at my mouse getting stuck on the corners like it does going from 1440p to 1080p. So the real sad news is, it looks like I have 100km hike when ever I want computer parts. - My wife is happy with this!


----------



## Pip Boy

TN's get a lot of hate but people fail to realise that the technology has been getting better year on year. Sure its not IPS, but then again IPS glow and typically lower contrast on cheaper IPS panels and poor response times even the field. I recently tried a new gen TN panel and to my surprise I was actually able to use it in portrait mode without it looking washed out or hollow, if i moved too far off axis it did happen but a few years ago with my older panel this was impossible.

If you took the very best TN 4k / 1440p technology out there, gave it a decent backlight system and high refresh 120hz/144hz and compared it to a poor IPS 1080p 60hz panel which one would actually look better in real world facing head on to the screen usage ?

TN can be better than IPS but it depends on the price bracket and usage scenario, having said that the new higher end IPS AH-IPS with ULMB are probably going to crush a TN.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> If you took the very best TN 4k / 1440p technology out there, gave it a decent backlight system and high refresh 120hz/144hz and compared it to a poor IPS 1080p 60hz panel which one would actually look better in real world facing head on to the screen usage ?


Why do you want to compare the _very best_ 4K/1440p 144hz display with a _poor_ 1080p 60hz display?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Why do you want to compare the _very best_ 4K/1440p 144hz display with a _poor_ 1080p 60hz display?


I don't, if you read. Im simply stating that the best TN are probably better all round than the worst IPS. My point as clearly stated, TN automatically get a lot of hate, because historically they were terrible. If your point is about the resolution and refresh then again the current glowy, bleedy, low contrast , low response, curved ultra wide IPS 1440p panels overall are worse than the best TN panels, that the only real problem is color performance and viewing angle .. but then again, some TN panels now have 10bit processing and better viewing angles.

basically being a TN panel doesn't mean a great image cant be produced these days.

ultimately LCD technology isn't that great and OLED is probably going to make that point sooner or later.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> *I don't, if you read.* Im simply stating that the best TN are probably better all round than the worst IPS. My point as clearly stated, TN automatically get a lot of hate, because historically they were terrible. If your point is about the resolution and refresh then again the current glowy, bleedy, low contrast , low response, curved ultra wide IPS 1440p panels overall are worse than the best TN panels, that there only real problem is color performance and viewing angle .. but then again, some TN panels now have 10bit processing and better viewing angles.
> 
> basically being a TN panel doesn't mean a great image cant be produced these days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> TN's get a lot of hate but people fail to realise that the technology has been getting better year on year. Sure its not IPS, but then again IPS glow and typically lower contrast on cheaper IPS panels and poor response times even the field. I recently tried a new gen TN panel and to my surprise I was actually able to use it in portrait mode without it looking washed out or hollow, if i moved too far off axis it did happen but a few years ago with my older panel this was impossible.
> 
> If you took the very best TN 4k / 1440p technology out there, gave it a decent backlight system and high refresh 120hz/144hz and *compared* it to a poor IPS 1080p 60hz panel which one would actually look better in real world facing head on to the screen usage ?
> 
> TN can be better than IPS but it depends on the price bracket and usage scenario, having said that the new higher end IPS AH-IPS with ULMB are probably going to crush a TN.


Ok


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Ok


OK the point, if I must telegraph it that much is that people auto assume IPS will always destroy a TN regardless of resolution, refresh or aspect ratio.

now simmer down and stop looking for a fight. the comparison was perfectly valid in that context.


----------



## Jakirro

good Monitor


----------



## Clocknut

sure just like the best Kepler are always better than the worst Maxwell.....


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> OK the point, if I must telegraph it that much is that people auto assume IPS will always destroy a TN regardless of resolution, refresh or aspect ratio.
> 
> now simmer down and stop looking for a fight. the comparison was perfectly valid in that context.


I can answer this little debate here in 2 short paragraphs..... IPS does beat TN in all areas of image quality EXCEPT IPS glow (which I agree completely sucks, I hate it) and response time. Basically both IPS and TN are not good due to poor contrast ratio and lack of good screen coatings, but there is very little choice with PC monitors, there are HUNDREDS of monitors available, but they are BASICALLY ALL THE SAME! (TN or IPS with matte coatings)... except size, resolution, refresh rate, input lag and minor differences!!

The only good TFT tech is VA due to the contrast, but there is merely a handful of not even very good VA monitors available, compared to a PLETHORA of good quality VA screens used for TV's.... My conclusion after 4 months of research for a new monitor (and following monitor progress for years)... Is that PC monitors basically suck and you just have to get the best of the worst! Maybe one day the manufacturers will pull their fingers out and either release a good VA screen (low input lag, decent response time,1440p etc.) IPS screens with GOOD COATINGS AND TW POLARIZERS!!! or just end all this and release OLED monitors!!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I can answer this little debate here in 2 short paragraphs..... IPS does beat TN in all areas of image quality EXCEPT IPS glow (which I agree completely sucks, I hate it) and response time. Basically both IPS and TN are not good due to poor contrast ratio and lack of good screen coatings, but there is very little choice with PC monitors, there are HUNDREDS of monitors available, but they are BASICALLY ALL THE SAME! (TN or IPS with matte coatings)... except size, resolution, refresh rate, input lag and minor differences!!
> 
> The only good TFT tech is VA due to the contrast, but there is merely a handful of not even very good VA monitors available, compared to a PLETHORA of good quality VA screens used for TV's.... My conclusion after 4 months of research for a new monitor (and following monitor progress for years)... Is that PC monitors basically suck and you just have to get the best of the worst! Maybe one day the manufacturers will pull their fingers out and either release a good VA screen (low input lag, decent response time,1440p etc.) IPS screens with GOOD COATINGS AND TW POLARIZERS!!! or just end all this and release OLED monitors!!


I have no idea why TWP's left the monitor scene ? They could make a lot of IPS panels a LOT better. Was it a cost saving measure or something else ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakirro*
> 
> you just got caught . No reason to accusume somone of bad intentions just because you have done an obvious mistake.
> It happens to the best of us. Atleast admit it. That comparison is just off Buddy.


not really.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> I have no idea why TWP's left the monitor scene ? They could make a lot of IPS panels a LOT better. Was it a cost saving measure or something else ?
> not really.


Yes as with everything it is to save costs as it is easier to make the screens without TW polarizers (one less thing to go wrong, so more profit) ...

I read on TFTcentral that LG have listed a polarizer option for one of the 1440p 60hz panels, so there might be some 60hz 27" 1440p IPS out eventually, but these could be high end monitors from NEC / Eizo that cost £800+.


----------



## narmour

It's about time. I've been waiting to upgrade my monitor for ages; a 1440p 120hz IPS monitor is what a lot of us have been waiting for. Lets just hope the product is good for some sweet gaming my monitor upgrade comes with a copy of the Wither 3 and maybe another 290x...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour*
> 
> It's about time. I've been waiting to upgrade my monitor for ages; a 1440p 120hz IPS monitor is what a lot of us have been waiting for. Lets just hope the product is good for some sweet gaming my monitor upgrade comes with a copy of the Wither 3 and maybe another 290x...


Good taste in what a monitor should be like [X] check.

Good taste in games [X] check.

Good taste in TV shows [X] check.

you da man


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> That review covers it pretty well. There's no major color difference, you may have some slight TN panel type color shifting, but as noted, the BenQ/Asus ROG Swift have above average viewing angles for a TN. I too had this same delima, and I choose the BenQ display, it will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> The things that made up my mind:
> 
> It's available now
> No IPS GLOW
> Blur Reduction Mode
> BenQ has superior QC to Asus
> 
> Either option is good, I personally don't like ips glow. As seen in the review, the BenQ also has a very good static contrast ratio and black level, for an LCD monitor (of any type).
> 
> The Asus monitor will be based off the same panel as the Acer Predator, if you want a "Sneek peek" at the performance of the forthcoming Asus, i suggest reading reviews of Predator, TFT Central has a good one up, pay particular attention to the IPS glow segment, *that's not for me*. Also, read reviews of Predator on Newegg.com, user reviews are not so great, quality control issues, and IPS Glow, specifically mentioned, and these are just users, not a pro site.
> 
> Most Predator reviews will rate the monitor "higher" then the Swift, but they completely ignore IPS Glow. If your not bothered by it then perhaps the Asus is for you, Im personally done with it. (IPS GLOW)
> 
> If you are on Nvidia though, then freesync is a bad choice, and you need to consider Predator and or Rog Swift. If you were previously looking at Gsync monitors, I can only assume your on Nvidia. Nvidia is not compatible with freesync.


Thanks for that.

I will say I am really looking to future-proof here. I want something with at least DisplayPort 1.2a, I may end up buying into the AMD 390 series of cards depending on their performance. I currently have an NVIDIA card but I really don't want to support G-Sync (and it's extra cost of almost $200).

My goal is to buy a monitor that will last me at least five years. I'm just torn between the BenQ XL2730Z and the ASUS MG279Q.


----------



## zdub303

I am ready to upgrade now as well and I am totally tossed up between the BenQ XL2730Z and the ASUS MG279Q. On the one hand I have two IPS monitors at home currently and that is pretty much all I have ever known in terms of home theatre and gaming.

On the other hand I have a TN panel at work that is actually really nice, has incredible color accuracy for a TN panel, would give the IPS panels a run I think.

Then I think... gosh I have 5 year old panels and probably anything newly released is going to blow away my old panels in color and motion. So then its motion blur reduction and 1ms response on the TN with a decent 8-bit panel as far as I am reading vs the color and viewing angles of IPS but all with 5ms response and IPS glow.

Seems like I'll love either option over the 23" 1080p60 monitors I have now but if I am going to drop $600 on a monitor for the next 3-5 years I want to make the right choice. I also want a new monitor like yesterday and I'm not sure if I really want to wait for the ASUS...


----------



## Steeps5

I think what will allow me to make my decision will be the reviews about IPS glow with the MG279Q. I've been watching videos of IPS and I cannot stand the glow. I have an Acer monitor at work that is constantly washed out (cheap TN), but I cannot stand the white glow it has. Granted it is not the same type of glow, but I cannot stand washed out blacks.

Second deciding factor will be quality control. If it is anything like the Swift, I will stay away.

The BenQ XL2730Z is so tempting right now, but I'm waiting for the TFT Central review.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> I think what will allow me to make my decision will be the reviews about IPS glow with the MG279Q. I've been watching videos of IPS and I cannot stand the glow. I have an Acer monitor at work that is constantly washed out (cheap TN), but I cannot stand the white glow it has. Granted it is not the same type of glow, but I cannot stand washed out blacks.
> 
> Second deciding factor will be quality control. If it is anything like the Swift, I will stay away.
> 
> The BenQ XL2730Z is so tempting right now, but I'm waiting for the TFT Central review.


I can probably tell you now it will be the same as the Acer version as it is the same panel.


----------



## elderblaze

well I now have the BenQ sitting on my desk, im very pleased with it. Colors are really bad pre-calibration, your immediate reaction when seeing the monitor out of the box will be yuck. It's easily corrected though with tweaking.

I came from a 60 HZ IPS, Im not bothered by the viewing angles, and colors fidelity is good. 144 HZ Freesync gaming is incredible. Better then i'd even imagined. You should be aware of Freesync Ghosting before you make a choice on this though, do a little research on it. All freesync monitors will currently have a small level of ghosting. I honestly think it's overblown though, as I don't notice it on this screen while gaming at all.

if you look for this monitor with the AMD windmill test and look for a single frame cap during the test you will see what looks like aweful ghosting in the reviews, but that WIndmill test is a worst case senario for ghosting (super high contrast) and is not really realistic gaming enviroment.

The ghosting is do too monitor's not currently having supporting electronics capable of fast enough variable voltage correction during overdrive. It will likely be fix a year or two from now. I have no regrets though and can recommend this monitor. The asus IPS is likely to have it even worse btw, being an IPS it's in hereant to more ghosting natively, plus the "Freesync ghosting" will exacerbate it.

No LCD monitor other then a VA panal is going to have good "Inky" blacks, unfortunately that is one area where TV's beat the pants of monitors, with Zoned lighting. I can say this monitor does have excellent contrast, and my sample has zero dead pixels with no backlight bleed. The contrast is superior to my 5 year old IPS, for sure.


----------



## zdub303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> well I now have the BenQ sitting on my desk, im very pleased with it. Colors are really bad pre-calibration, your immediate reaction when seeing the monitor out of the box will be yuck. It's easily corrected though with tweaking.


How did you calibrate if I might ask? I've been trying to do a lot of reading on it and I'm still kind of confused on how exactly people are calibrating their monitors.


----------



## elderblaze

If you want it done perfect you have to buy a kit, like a Spyder 4 Express. I just use the OSD to dial it in manually, and use test patterns from lagom to help, windows built in calibration tool is pretty good for setting gamma too.

First thing to do is switch to "standard" mode, turn off black EQ, and dial the brightness way way down, i've got mine on 10, but im in a dark room. I use "custom" colors right now and I moved red down to 97. And digital vibrance down to 8. contrast 50, sharpness 3, gamma 5


----------



## MedRed

Can we change the title to 144hz instead of 120hz?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> Can we change the title to 144hz instead of 120hz?


I don't' see anywhere that says it's 144 Hz monitor. Did I miss an update that said it was?

http://www.pcper.com/news/CES-2015-ASUS-MG279Q-WQHD-Gaming-Monitor-120Hz-IPS-Panel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGi_NbUBy4c&feature=youtu.be&t=9m25s


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't' see anywhere that says it's 144 Hz monitor. Did I miss an update that said it was?
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/CES-2015-ASUS-MG279Q-WQHD-Gaming-Monitor-120Hz-IPS-Panel
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGi_NbUBy4c&feature=youtu.be&t=9m25s


They confirmed it:

http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/ASUS-MG279Q-Monitor-Now-Officially-FreeSync-Monitor


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> They confirmed it:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/ASUS-MG279Q-Monitor-Now-Officially-FreeSync-Monitor


Sweet. This is one monitor on my maybe list still.









Updated thread title & update to OP.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sweet. This is one monitor on my maybe list still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated thread title.


Yeah, during CES they already said that they're aiming for 144hz.
Freesync wasn't in the talk yet back then.
This monitor is on my list too but I'll have to get an AMD card for the freesync.


----------



## zdub303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> If you want it done perfect you have to buy a kit, like a Spyder 4 Express. I just use the OSD to dial it in manually, and use test patterns from lagom to help, windows built in calibration tool is pretty good for setting gamma too.
> 
> First thing to do is switch to "standard" mode, turn off black EQ, and dial the brightness way way down, i've got mine on 10, but im in a dark room. I use "custom" colors right now and I moved red down to 97. And digital vibrance down to 8. contrast 50, sharpness 3, gamma 5


The spyder4 express is only 60 bucks on Amazon too, I've been looking into it. I just don't know how useful it is with a monitor that doesn't allow you to program the LUT? I was reading that ICC profiles don't work with 3D applications (ie games) but I don't know if that was just old or misinformation.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdub303*
> 
> The spyder4 express is only 60 bucks on Amazon too, I've been looking into it. I just don't know how useful it is with a monitor that doesn't allow you to program the LUT? I was reading that ICC profiles don't work with 3D applications (ie games) but I don't know if that was just old or misinformation.


If I'm correct, the Spyder 4 Express can be used for only one monitor per system. So if you have a multi-monitor setup, you won't be able to calibrate all of them.
Check if someone can confirm this for you, I haven't used the Express myself.


----------



## zealord

can you guys recommend tools like Spyder 4 Express etc. for calibrating a monitor?
I really hate doing that and I am never truly satisfied with the outcome. I don't wanna drop 100€ on a tool that might not be that great


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> can you guys recommend tools like Spyder 4 Express etc. for calibrating a monitor?
> I really hate doing that and I am never truly satisfied with the outcome. I don't wanna drop 100€ on a tool that might not be that great


I would not recommend any Spyder devices for color correction. Look at X-rite products. The closest one to a "budget" range that doesn't suck would be the Colormunki Display. But if you can fess up the cash to buy the i1 Display Pro, then that would be the best option within the realm of reason.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I would not recommend any Spyder devices for color correction. Look at X-rite products. The closest one to a "budget" range that doesn't suck would be the Colormunki Display. But if you can fess up the cash to buy the i1 Display Pro, then that would be the best option within the realm of reason.


Hmm yeah 190€ for the X-Rite i1Display Pro is probably not really worth it to calibrate a 599€ monitor. Maybe it is something for people that are working with colour stuff on 10K $ monitors


----------



## zdub303

That's what I'm thinking too. It's one thing if you're a professional photographer and it's a business expense but for a couple of gaming monitors I will probably just do it manually and call it a day.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdub303*
> 
> How did you calibrate if I might ask? I've been trying to do a lot of reading on it and I'm still kind of confused on how exactly people are calibrating their monitors.


TFT Central is currently reviewing it, they'll have profiles posted in that review.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I would not recommend any Spyder devices for color correction. Look at X-rite products. The closest one to a "budget" range that doesn't suck would be the Colormunki Display. But if you can fess up the cash to buy the i1 Display Pro, then that would be the best option within the realm of reason.


Yes, if you are going to buy one, then you may as well get one that is actually accurate, the Spyder ones are not very good. The i1 display pro is good and I think the colormunki is the same but slower.

Or ideally if you do not need it for professional work, just get a monitor which has good colors already, because .icc profiles don't always work anyway.


----------



## thrgk

are these for sale yet? any good reviews?


----------



## zdub303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> are these for sale yet? any good reviews?


According to overclockers.uk the ETA is May 4th. We'll have to see what actually happens though in another 2 weeks.


----------



## Waro

It seems like the screen will support FreeSync only between 35 and 90 Hz.
Quote:


> System Requirements for FreeSync™ Monitor (For example: MG279Q)
> 
> • Enable FreeSync™ in the MG279's OSD setting, choose PC's refresh rate timing between 35-90Hz (DP/miniDP only)
> 
> • Software: AMD Catalyst™ version 15.3 Beta or later, Windows® 7/8/8.1 32 or 64bit
> (Note: 64bit OS required to run AMD FreeSync™ "Windmill" demo application)
> 
> • AMD GPU: AMD Radeon™ R9 290X/290, R9 285
> (For other supported GPUs, minimum PC system and driver requirements, please contact the GPU manufactures)


http://www.asus.com/support/Search-Result-Detail/5138EA9F-0612-492D-88F5-D6AEA2A39423/

Is the link working? I've had problems with it, but now I can open it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> It seems like the screen will support FreeSync only between 35 and 90 Hz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> System Requirements for FreeSync™ Monitor (For example: MG279Q)
> 
> *• Enable FreeSync™ in the MG279's OSD setting, choose PC's refresh rate timing between 35-90Hz (DP/miniDP only)
> *
> • Software: AMD Catalyst™ version 15.3 Beta or later, Windows® 7/8/8.1 32 or 64bit
> (Note: 64bit OS required to run AMD FreeSync™ "Windmill" demo application)
> 
> • AMD GPU: AMD Radeon™ R9 290X/290, R9 285
> (For other supported GPUs, minimum PC system and driver requirements, please contact the GPU manufactures)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/support/Search-Result-Detail/5138EA9F-0612-492D-88F5-D6AEA2A39423/
> 
> Is the link working? I've had problems with it, but now I can open it.
Click to expand...


----------



## epic1337

what the hell, why can't they go lower than 35fps when they could go 90fps? doesn't make sense.


----------



## karod

If the panel refreshes fewer than 35 times per second, the colors will fade is what I read

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## karod

Since I can't edit posts with tapatalk, doublepost.
"
When you suddenly stop refreshing an LCD, but keep backlight connected, the LCD retains its image for a few seconds, slowly fading away to its default low-energy state (either solid black or solid white, depending on LCD)."
http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=795

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> If the panel refreshes fewer than 35 times per second, the colors will fade is what I read
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


what about repeatedly showing the same frame for 1/90th of a second?
technically speaking they hadn't needed to make the variable too broad, they could just round up the lower numbers to match the maximum refreshrate supported by the monitor.
e.g. if frame-time requires 2fps then they could just repeatedly draw the same frame for 45frames @ 90fps.


----------



## karod

That is how nvidia does it.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michaelius

35 lower limit is very good for freesync but why only 90 on upper end ?


----------



## thrgk

any update on release date or still May 4th hopefully?


----------



## Pirx

and what for those with nvidia cards? do we have to change monitors too when we change cards? meh.

(yeah i know the monitor works with cards from the other camp , but without its possibly most important feature, for gamers anyway)


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> and what for those with nvidia cards? do we have to change monitors too when we change cards? meh.
> 
> (yeah i know the monitor works with cards from the other camp , but without its possibly most important feature, for gamers anyway)


It's all up to nVidia if they want to support the standard or not.


----------



## karod

^this

Nividia could support the freely available and open VESA-standard Adaptive Sync and support AMD freesync monitors.

(the other way round is not possible, because Nvidias solution is proprietary and AMD has no possibilities to support G-Sync monitors).


----------



## zdub303

Only between 35-90 Hz? I wonder why... Seems so silly to have a 144 Hz monitor and then turn around and only enable freesync for half of the refresh range...

Might have to really seriously consider that BenQ now...


----------



## Malinkadink

Just saw the 35-90hz freesync range on this monitor, whats up with that? I was basically set on this thing, but now not so much. With plans of having a single r9 390x in intensive games i would most likely be around the 60-90hz range anyway, but other games like CS:GO for example is an easy several hundred fps. What happens if you go over the 90hz threshold? I assume it just acts like normal high refresh vsync off...


----------



## karod

So they changed the low hz border? Because initially they said it would go down to 40hz only.
Initially 40-120/144hz
now 35-90hz
Quote:


> What happens if you go over the 90hz threshold? I assume it just acts like normal high refresh vsync off...


I read that you can set this behavior to vsync off or vsync on in the driver.


----------



## Nicholars

What about the other 54hz above 90, why can't you use that...

My guess is that it is probably something to do with overdrive + freesync working.


----------



## thrgk

To me as to what TFTCentral said about the Ben Q, with Blur reduction/Freesync Disable is same as or better then Blur reduction disabled/freesync enabled. Will it be different since this is IPS? Not sure id appreciate ghosting just to have freesync, I was kind of leaning towards the samsung 4k freesync 32 inch but now not to sure


----------



## zdub303

Looks like this monitor might just be worth it after all as Newegg has bumped up the price of the XL2730Z from $599 back up to $799. If this stays at the original $599 price tag they said it might, it will definitely be the better option, even with the 90Hz capped VRR window.


----------



## kingduqc

Is it comfirmed? 35 low is fine with me but the 90 cap is killing the deal really.


----------



## Malinkadink

Dont know if its confirmed yet or not, i mean it is on asus' site, but someone could have just made a typo, in several places =X

I have a feeling that it has something to do with the OD setting since it is confirmed to be working on the Asus alongside freesync, as opposed to the BenQ which doesnt allow the use of overdrive with freesync but operating from 40-144hz with freesync. This would in turn lead me to believe the possibility of using the asus from 35-144hz without overdrive, but the ghosting will probably not be acceptable for a lot of folks. 35-90 isnt so bad, personally i dont see a huge smoothness difference past 80hz, at least not in most games, couple that with the syncing of frames and gameplay should feel plenty smooth enough. Still would like to see it work with OD from 35-144.

One thing is certain, if it is in fact 35-90hz confirmed i'm gonna be really leaning towards the gsync camp.


----------



## thrgk

Is ghosting happening on all freeync monitors? Why keep releasing monitors that ghost? If this and the samsung one ghost ill go nvidea for sure to


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is ghosting happening on all freeync monitors? Why keep releasing monitors that ghost? If this and the samsung one ghost ill go nvidea for sure to


The only freesync monitor i know of that ghosts is the BenQ one, and thats because it cannot use AMA at the same time as freesync. The upcoming Asus is going to be able to ue Asus' trace free and freesync at the same time, but it looks like it will be limited to only operate between 35-90hz.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is ghosting happening on all freeync monitors? Why keep releasing monitors that ghost? If this and the samsung one ghost ill go nvidea for sure to


Quote:


> From a monitor point of view the use of FreeSync creates a problem at the moment on the XL2730Z at the moment. The issue is that the AMA setting does nothing when you connect the screen over DisplayPort to a FreeSync system. This applies whether you are actually using FreeSync or not, you don't even need to have the option ticked in the graphics card settings for the problem to occur. As a result, the setting appears to be in the off state, and changing it to High or Premium in the menu makes no difference to real-World response times or performance. As a result, response times are fairly slow at ~8.5ms G2G and there is a more noticeable blur to the moving image. See the more detailed response time tests in the previous sections for more information, but needless to say this is not the optimum AMA (response time) setting on this screen. For some reason, the combination of FreeSync support and this display disables the AMA function.
> 
> This only happens when you are using a FreeSync enabled graphics card, FreeSync capable drivers and the DisplayPort interface. If you switch to DVI or any other interface (which don't support the FreeSync feature) even from the same graphics card/driver then AMA behaves as it should again. If you use DisplayPort but revert to an older non-FreeSync enabled driver package then AMA works as it should. If you use a non-FreeSync supporting AMD card, or a card from NVIDIA/Intel then AMA functions as it should. It's only when all 3 things are combined that the problem seems to occur. Obviously if you eliminate one of them to make AMA work properly, you lose the advantage of FreeSync dynamic refresh rate control. The only exception is if you enable the Blur Reduction mode, where the AMA function then works properly regardless of your system configuration.
> 
> *Having spoken to BenQ about it the issue is a known bug which apparently currently affects all FreeSync monitors. The AMD FreeSync command disturbs the response time (AMA) function, causing it to switch off. It's something which will require an update from AMD to their driver behaviour, which they are currently working on. It will also require a firmware update for the screen itself to correct the problem. Both are being worked on and we will aim to update this review when it is fixed, hopefully within a couple of weeks.* Assuming that fixes the issue the performance when using a FreeSync system should be much better than now, as you can move from AMA Off to the better AMA High setting. *At the moment if you use the FreeSync function, or even just have a FreeSync enabled system in place, the response times are slower than they should be by a fair amount, and so you will experience a moderate amount of blur. If you need to, you can always switch to DVI or another interface other than DisplayPort to benefit from the AMA setting (but lose FreeSync)*.
> 
> *It is unclear at the moment what would be required to update an existing XL2730Z model, and what would be required in terms of new firmware. We will update this review section when we know more*.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2730z.htm (posted yesterday)

No idea in the grand scope of it all, it's up to you if you wish to wait or not. Either way best bet is to wait for AMD to do what it needs to do, or monitor manufacturers.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> One thing is certain, if it is in fact 35-90hz confirmed i'm gonna be really leaning towards the gsync camp.


Still aiming to hit somewhere between 35-90 FPS at 1440p is a lot better than trying to keep it above 60 at all times with standard vsync... Even the titan X would not be going above 90 in new games with all settings on high etc.


----------



## elderblaze

I doubt there will be a significant difference between the Asus IPS with working overdrive and the BenQ with no overdrive, as the BENQ's non-overdrive G2G time has been measured at 8.5 MS, which is slow for a TN, but better then just about every IPS released in the past decade. So everyone who has been happily gaming on IPS all these years, the BENQ ghost no worse then that, but you still get the benefit of Freesync + 144 HZ.

Edit: I understand the Asus has a qouted 4MS, but it won't measure that good, I promise. Just like no 1MS TN measures 1MS. Most of the 6MS IPS screens are 8.5 -12MS GTG.

The asus may be slightly better but I wouldn't count on a real noticeable improvement. I'd bet the response times to be around 6.5-7.5 MS with overdrive. It's funny how bad a light that TFT Central review paints the BenQ when people have been blissfully gaming away with far worse GTG times for decades, and no benefit of 144 hrz.

I've been playing GL Quake frame locked at 144 HZ the past couple days with Motion blur reduction + AMA, and it looks a bit better then Freesync, but honestly it's not nearly as bad as the reviews would lead you to believe, I really TRIED to NOT like Freesync, I was trying to nit-pick it to death and not like it, but I just love it.

I've decided to keep the screen regardless, if a fix comes out great i'll enjoy it that much more, but i've done quite abit of Freesync gaming and i've made up my mind it's an issue i can live with. People obsess over the numbers, but believe it or not numbers can be misleading. As the TFT Central review offers exactly ZERO subjective thoughts on gaming performance, they just ran the little UFO ghost test and posted the raw numbers, which is great for what it is. But the review sites that have done actual gaming have been impressed, and dismissed this as mostly minor, my hours of Freesync gaming thus far would agree.

0.10 MS GTG response time is 1000% faster then 1MS GTG response time, but it won't make a bit of difference. Just so you know how misleading numbers can be.

Or translate the same numbers game to Audio application, which will sound better? an Amp with 0.001% THD, or an Amp with 0.01% THD?

who ******* cares, you can't hear either.

EDIT: Make it clear that I gamed 100% frame locked to 144 HZ, With motion blur and overdrive, and saw slight but forgivable differences between this and freesync, however even with the "Bug" fixed, i'd be gaming with Freesync and Overdrive, and no Motion Blur reduction, which is probably responsible for "most" of the improved performance im seeing with Motion Blur + Overdrive and comparing to Freesync.


----------



## zealord

wait I have been out of the loop on this baby for a while. 35hz - 90hz on a 144hz monitor? What the hell. I hope this is not true









I probably should really educate myself more about monitors. Especially when I'm considering to buy the MG27Q. Well maybe 35hz - 90hz isn't too bad for me personally since I can't get more than 90fps with a single 290X anyways and at 90-144 fps the difference between freesync on and off is probably less apparent.

Hoping we get some MG27Q reviews soon.

The things I'm most worried about are ghosting and when the fps are low (35-60) that the refresh rate is also low when freesync is on. Is that noticeable for people who have tested Freesync? I mean that you notice the low frequency when your fps are below 60.
Problem is I notice the difference between 60 and 120hz quite heavily because I get eye strain when playing with low hz


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdub303*
> 
> Looks like this monitor might just be worth it after all as Newegg has bumped up the price of the XL2730Z from $599 back up to $799. If this stays at the original $599 price tag they said it might, it will definitely be the better option, even with the 90Hz capped VRR window.


Something is fishy with Newegg and that BenQ. I just bought it for $599 and they jack it up $200? I don't see how they can do that.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Something is fishy with Newegg and that BenQ. I just bought it for $599 and they jack it up $200? I don't see how they can do that.


Well in Poland that Benq costed 2300 PLN on day one and two days later it went up to 2700-2800 vs 2900 for g-sync Swift.


----------



## kingduqc

The whole point of variable referesh rate is for it to by smooth when it dips unlike vsync and eliminate tearing, what's the poit if the feature isn't used on all the referesh rate of the monitor. Kinda sad if it's only 90 fps because it would make it useless if the fps hover around that mark witch usually does.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> The whole point of variable referesh rate is for it to by smooth when it dips unlike vsync and eliminate tearing, what's the poit if the feature isn't used on all the referesh rate of the monitor. Kinda sad if it's only 90 fps because it would make it useless if the fps hover around that mark witch usually does.


I would argue differently. @ > 90hz, I think your refresh is high enough, esp with a 144hz monitor that you wont really be able to notice the tearing and it will be very smooth (usually) given the high FPS. 35hz to 90hz is a good range for adaptive sync....that said I have the benq xl2730z haha.


----------



## thrgk

Yea mean the low range is nice but why have 144 hz and only have freesync up to 90? Gsync can go up to 120 or more I though which would be nice. I hate changing fully to Nvidia but I don't want to put down 800 on a freesync screen and be dissapointed.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The only freesync monitor i know of that ghosts is the BenQ one, and thats because it cannot use AMA at the same time as freesync. The upcoming Asus is going to be able to ue Asus' trace free and freesync at the same time, but it looks like it will be limited to only operate between 35-90hz.


Also I thought the lg ghosted to?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea mean the low range is nice but why have 144 hz and only have freesync up to 90? Gsync can go up to 120 or more I though which would be nice. I hate changing fully to Nvidia but I don't want to put down 800 on a freesync screen and be dissapointed.


This doesn't come with its strobe feature, mind you.
Strobing is cool because you see a positive afterimage reflected on the dark frame until the next frame, when the frames blend together without blurring... The slowest part of the optics of the eye is the compression of the optic nerve, I've heard. The processing speed was quite low there - only 0.5 second per transmission, but you can address negative afterimages that are maybe even faster than 500 frames a second. Positive afterimages require high illumination, since they aren't as bright as negative afterimages, they are like stage lights getting dimmer until the next frame.
I don't much like TN Panel's, too, but they have their unique advantages like lower backlight bleeding. You will notice it in a darkly lit ambiance. TN's therefore make better tv's, if you like a bit more contrast.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This doesn't come with its strobe feature, mind you.
> Strobing is cool because you see a positive afterimage reflected on the dark frame until the next frame, when the frames blend together without blurring... The slowest part of the optics of the eye is the compression of the optic nerve, I've heard. The processing speed was quite low there - only 0.5 second per transmission, but you can address negative afterimages that are maybe even faster than 500 frames a second. Positive afterimages require high illumination, since they aren't as bright as negative afterimages, they are like stage lights getting dimmer until the next frame.
> I don't much like TN Panel's, too, but they have their unique advantages like lower backlight bleeding. You will notice it in a darkly lit ambiance. TN's therefore make better tv's, if you like a bit more contrast.


Can we assume the samsung 4k 32inch freesync coming out in middle may will ghost to with freesync? Does it have any features you can use while freesync is enabled, like the upcoming asus?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can we assume the samsung 4k 32inch freesync coming out in middle may will ghost to with freesync? Does it have any features you can use while freesync is enabled, like the upcoming asus?


I'm looking forward to it myself.


----------



## thrgk

since it is PLS will that help cure the ghosting issue ? Problem with 4k is the freesync range will be tight


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> since it is PLS will that help cure the ghosting issue ? Problem with 4k is the freesync range will be tight


The ghosting issues aren't related to freesync directly, but instead the issue of not being able to use overdrive settings on top of freesync, its one or the other. Asus confirmed the MG279Q will be able to use their trace free overdrive setting and freesync together, so you shouldn't see any ghosting. Other freesync monitors that aren't yet released are also most likely aware of this issue and will have OD working with freesync before release. The BenQ and any other freesync displays out now that dont allow overdrive and freesync to work together will simply need a firmware upgrade. How easy it will be to do that yourself is yet to be seen, worst case scenario you ship the monitor back to the respective manufacturer and they do it and send it back.

I'm just not happy with the reported 35hz-90hz freesync operating range on the MG279Q, would be nice to get a confirmation if that is indeed true, and an explanation why. Its true that past 90fps you probably wont see tearing or feel the game has all of a sudden become unsmooth because you're no longer in the freesync operating range, but still would be better to have it work all the way up to 144 rather than not. When i had a ROG swift for a couple weeks and was getting 120+fps with gsync things were unbelievably smooth, when i turned gsync off things were still smooth, but i couldn't help but notice there to be a bit of choppiness sometimes. I would most likely attribute that to fps fluctuations where even at high framerates if you're sensitive enough you'll be able to notice when there are sharp drops in fps.

If 35hz-90hz is indeed true, i wonder how well everything will work when you're jumping in and out of the freesync range constantly, will there be some sort of judder as the monitor shifts from freesync to vsync on or off and vice versa, or will it be seamless and smooth.


----------



## Nicholars

If you run a 144hz screen with standard vsync, what are the framerates? eg. 60hz goes : 60 > 30, is 144hz : 144 > 72 > 48 > 36 ?

If it is what I said above then 144hz would be a massive improvement over a 60hz screen even if you are using standard vsync without triple buffering. Was just thinking this because I have nvidia ATM and jumping between 48hz and 72hz (if you can keep the game above 48fps) would be a lot better than between 60 > 30 which is terrible.

I guess that triple buffering would be useless at 144hz in any new game where the FPS will be about 40-80 as the FPS will always be under the refresh rate so you will be getting the triple buffering stutter at all times?

Also is there a lot less tearing with vsync off on a 144hz screen compared to 60hz?

Just wondering what the options are when using my GTX 970 on 144hz until an AMD card comes along that is worth upgrading.

EVERY time I type triple buffering I type "triple buggering" haha.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If 35hz-90hz is indeed true, i wonder how well everything will work when you're jumping in and out of the freesync range constantly, will there be some sort of judder as the monitor shifts from freesync to vsync on or off and vice versa, or will it be seamless and smooth.


I guess you could limit your fps to 90, 35-90hz freesync would still be 100x better than the current options with 60hz non adaptive sync monitors which is basically keep it over 60fps at all times.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If you run a 144hz screen with standard vsync, what are the framerates? eg. 60hz goes : 60 > 30, is 144hz : 144 > 72 > 48 > 36 ?
> 
> If it is what I said above then 144hz would be a massive improvement over a 60hz screen even if you are using standard vsync without triple buffering. Was just thinking this because I have nvidia ATM and jumping between 48hz and 72hz (if you can keep the game above 48fps) would be a lot better than between 60 > 30 which is terrible.
> 
> I guess that triple buffering would be useless at 144hz in any new game where the FPS will be about 40-80 as the monitor will always be under the refresh rate so you will be getting the triple buffering stutter at all times?
> 
> Also is there a lot less tearing with vsync off on a 144hz screen compared to 60hz?
> 
> Just wondering what the options are when using my GTX 970 on 144hz until an AMD card comes along that is worth upgrading.
> 
> EVERY time I type triple buffering I type "triple buggering" haha.


There is a lot less tearing with vsync off and 144hz assuming you can maintain over 100+fps


----------



## zealord

guys can you check if the shops in your country have this monitor in stock?

I found a german shop that says in stock for the ASUS MG279Q, but it's the only one I've found. I wrote them an email just now asking if this is a mistake or not.

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/MG279Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1198150?campaign=Monitor/ASUS/1198150

Weirdly there is nothing about freesync/async on this page, but it's definitely the right monitor.


----------



## unlocknunload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> guys can you check if the shops in your country have this monitor in stock?
> 
> I found a german shop that says in stock for the ASUS MG279Q, but it's the only one I've found. I wrote them an email just now asking if this is a mistake or not.
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/MG279Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1198150?campaign=Monitor/ASUS/1198150
> 
> Weirdly there is nothing about freesync/async on this page, but it's definitely the right monitor.


Yuck, according to those pics the red parts on the monitor are bright red just like the BenQ monitors instead of the deep dark red the pics we had so far seemed to show. Just aesthetics, I know, but disappointing at least to me.


----------



## zealord

Alternate.de just emailed me back. They actually *have it in stock and are ready to ship*.









Damn we still don't have reviews for this baby. I just can't pull the trigger on this without reviews.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Alternate.de just emailed me back. They actually *have it in stock and are ready to ship*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn we still don't have reviews for this baby. I just can't pull the trigger on this without reviews.


Being an early adopter can have it's draw backs. Hey someone's got to be first, might as well be you to give us your perspective.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Being an early adopter can have it's draw backs. Hey someone's got to be first, might as well be you to give us your perspective.


Well the problem is that I am no expert on monitors and my view on it would not be up to most peoples standards. I don't know that much about colour reproduction, ULMB, overdrive, IPS glow etc. and certainly not good at testing those kind of things. I have no good other monitors to compare it to. Also 650€ is kind of a lot of money for me right now.

I am just confused why this monitor is already in stock, but we have no reviews from big sites on it. Maybe they have them and NDA isn't lifted yet


----------



## unlocknunload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well the problem is that I am no expert on monitors and my view on it would not be up to most peoples standards. I don't know that much about colour reproduction, ULMB, overdrive, IPS glow etc. and certainly not good at testing those kind of things. I have no good other monitors to compare it to. Also 650€ is kind of a lot of money for me right now.
> 
> I am just confused why this monitor is already in stock, but we have no reviews from big sites on it. Maybe they have them and NDA isn't lifted yet


Might want to check this out: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/eu/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html

Scroll down to see all the stores listing it, and it's not just listed in Germany. The store that has it the cheapest has it for 565€ (which is a pretty good price considering that would have been 400€ last year).


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> Might want to check this out: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/eu/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html
> 
> Scroll down to see all the stores listing it, and it's not just listed in Germany. The store that has it the cheapest has it for 565€ (which is a pretty good price considering that would have been 400€ last year).


yeah this is exactly where I got my information from and knew why this was in stock









565€ seems like a good price, but that one is not in stock. It says it comes May 21st


----------



## unlocknunload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah this is exactly where I got my information from and knew why this was in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 565€ seems like a good price, but that one is not in stock. It says it comes May 21st


You seriously can't wait less than a month to spare 85€ AND get to see reviews before committing to this monitor?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> You seriously can't wait less than a month to spare 85€ AND get to see reviews before committing to this monitor?


Where did I say that?









If anything I actually implied that I want to wait for reviews on this monitor. (Have you read my previous posts?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Alternate.de just emailed me back. They actually *have it in stock and are ready to ship*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn we still don't have reviews for this baby. *I just can't pull the trigger on this without reviews*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well the problem is that I am no expert on monitors and my view on it would not be up to most peoples standards. I don't know that much about colour reproduction, ULMB, overdrive, IPS glow etc. and certainly not good at testing those kind of things. I have no good other monitors to compare it to. *Also 650€ is kind of a lot of money for me right now.*
> 
> I am just confused why this monitor is already in stock, but we have no reviews from big sites on it. Maybe they have them and NDA isn't lifted yet


----------



## TerminatorUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I actually implied that I want to wait for reviews on this monitor. (Have you read my previous posts?)


Well some good news, it looks like the Asus MG279Q is on TFTCentral's review 'to-do' list as soon as they can get one - I'll definitely be waiting for this to be released before I pull the trigger myself:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1430135648/0#2

For the benefit of those not registered, I asked if they were going to review this monitor and the reply was:

"definitely on the list to review as soon as we can get one. Asus haven't got an ETA on samples yet, but i keep pestering them to find out and will hopefully get one ahead of launch like we did with the ROG Swift PG278Q"

In terms of any ultra-low blur mode, it doesn't look like the monitor will feature any type of strobing function:

"no, not aware of any additional blur reduction mode on it sadly. "


----------



## thrgk

So it'll still have ghosting ?


----------



## TerminatorUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So it'll still have ghosting ?


Well apparently not.

From what I understand, the ghosting (with Freesync enabled) was a firmware issue / Freesync driver issue on the BenQ XL2730Z (which looks like it will be corrected in the future) which meant that overdrive (AMA in BenQ terms) can't be used at the same time as Freesync as they interfere with each other.

No overdrive = some ghosting likely to occur.

With the Asus MG279Q, I believe it has already been confirmed that overdrive and Freesync will function simultaneously so I would expect that Freesync ghosting won't occur.

EDIT - just to expand on this, my previous post was referring to backlight strobing (a.k.a Lightboost, ULMB and TURBO240 etc...) where black frames are inserted to 'clean' the eye and make the moving images more 'CRT-like' but usually at the expense of some crosstalk; the Asus MG279Q will most likely not feature any such ability unfortunately.


----------



## thrgk

Now I wish they'd increase the hz so we could have up to 144 and still have vr on.


----------



## TerminatorUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Now I wish they'd increase the hz so we could have up to 144 and still have vr on.


Yup - I'm with you on that one; it is somewhat annoying.

Perhaps it's a technical limitation which is preventing them from offering the entire range of sync frequencies?


----------



## Nicholars

I just need a new monitor ASAP with some sort of working freesync, obviously 144hz would be better but I will take 35-90 if that is the only option! My NEC 20WGX2 is almost 8 years old and literally falling apart!!


----------



## thrgk

What was the Ben q vr range ? Gsync I believe is over 120 so not sure why freesync cant. Though I'll probably will grab the 4k Samsung 32 inch which cap is 60 hz so won't matter. I'll cap my max fps at 60 in bf4 and other games and shouldn't drop below 30 with my 4 290x. If it doesn't ghost and get ok reviews


----------



## zdub303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What was the Ben q vr range ? Gsync I believe is over 120 so not sure why freesync cant. Though I'll probably will grab the 4k Samsung 32 inch which cap is 60 hz so won't matter. I'll cap my max fps at 60 in bf4 and other games and shouldn't drop below 30 with my 4 290x. If it doesn't ghost and get ok reviews


Pretty sure the BenQ XL2730Z runs 40-144 Hz VRR window.

From TFTCentral's Review
Quote:


> In the case of the XL2730Z the range supported is 40 to 144Hz. That means with FreeSync enabled the screens refresh rate can be dynamically controlled between 40 and 144Hz.


----------



## thrgk

So it's not a freesync limitation so why can't the Asus do the same


----------



## thrgk

Maybe ghosting is worth it to have 144 hz and go ben q instead of the asus. One thing I'm concerned about is no crossfire support so I'll have to wait months to actually put 4k freesync to work since I can't drive 4k with single 290x.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What was the Ben q vr range ? Gsync I believe is over 120 so not sure why freesync cant. Though I'll probably will grab the 4k Samsung 32 inch which cap is 60 hz so won't matter. I'll cap my max fps at 60 in bf4 and other games and shouldn't drop below 30 with my 4 290x. If it doesn't ghost and get ok reviews


1000+ W of GPU ouch lol. That is like having 2 500w radiators in your room.

My guess with the freesync 90hz max would be something to do with overdrive or pixel response times, but then the Acer Gsync version of this screen works up to 144hz with the same panel.


----------



## thrgk

Guess we will wait to get a review or official specifications. Yea it can get toasty, thankfully they are all water cooled. And I got 1950w of psu between my 2 so it's been a smooth ride.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> *1000+ W of GPU ouch lol*. That is like having 2 500w radiators in your room.
> 
> My guess with the freesync 90hz max would be something to do with overdrive or pixel response times, but then the Acer Gsync version of this screen works up to 144hz with the same panel.


That is not what his cats said.







Cats like it cozy, haha!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> Yuck, according to those pics the red parts on the monitor are bright red just like the BenQ monitors instead of the deep dark red the pics we had so far seemed to show. Just aesthetics, I know, but disappointing at least to me.


My VG248QE has the same type of red colored cable management at the back, and i literally never notice it, and my monitor isn't even backed up to a wall so whenever i enter the room i see the back of the monitor









If its a huge bother you could always paint it anyways, but one thing is for sure, the matte bezel and case of the MG279Q is tons better than the gloss of the XB270HU and also no stupid red/orange ring at the base which i reckon was Acers cheap alternative to the ROG swifts LED lit ring.


----------



## thrgk

Does anyone have a screenshot comparing 4k and 1440? Wonder if the difference is noticeable . It would seem 144 hz 1440 is better then 60hz 4k


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does anyone have a screenshot comparing 4k and 1440? Wonder if the difference is noticeable . It would seem 144 hz 1440 is better then 60hz 4k


Of course 1440 144hz is better, 1440 is just under half the pixel count of 4k, so its really a question of do you want to have 1 high end card and 1440p with 144hz which gives a great balance of sharpness and smoothness without any complications of dual card setups, or do you want extremely sharp crisp quality, that isn't so smooth, and that you'll need at least 2 high end cards to even think about hitting 60fps with high settings in games.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does anyone have a screenshot comparing 4k and 1440? Wonder if the difference is noticeable . It would seem 144 hz 1440 is better then 60hz 4k


do you mean something like this?



I'd prefer 1440p 144hz over 4K 60hz, because I don't think I can go back to 60hz no matter how good the resolution. Also 4K is impossible to get decent framerates on with a single GPU


----------



## thrgk

Yea I'd have to keep freesync disabled to use my 4 290x in crossfire to hold 60hz. I meant one comparing like a screenshot from 4k bf4 with a 1440 screenshot bf4


----------



## mrchase

It's sad that with this news of the Freesync on the monitor going up to 90hz, that if you actually want IPS, 144hz, plus the gsync/freesync, you have to go to the Gsync/nVidia option right now with that Acer. I'm confused why Acer released their new Freesync / 144hz monitor (XG270HU) with a TN while they released their GSync 144hz with an IPS (XB270HU) for only $300 more; and for that, I might end up locking into team green. $300 more is considerable on parts you'd typically upgrade every year or two, but monitor investments tend to be longer.

I was really looking forward to the 390x too. Oh well.


----------



## thrgk

Same. I might end up going green as well. They have had the latest tech lately and gsync options


----------



## mrchase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrchase*
> 
> It's sad that with this news of the Freesync on the monitor going up to 90hz, that if you actually want IPS, 144hz, plus the gsync/freesync, you have to go to the Gsync/nVidia option right now with that Acer. I'm confused why Acer released their new Freesync / 144hz monitor (XG270HU) with a TN while they released their GSync 144hz with an IPS (XB270HU) for only $300 more; and for that, I might end up locking into team green. $300 more is considerable on parts you'd typically upgrade every year or two, but monitor investments tend to be longer.
> 
> I was really looking forward to the 390x too. Oh well.


And of course I'm speaking of the 1440p segment; there are freesync 144hz 1080p options, but if you're looking to follow the current trend into 1440p with high-refresh and IPS plus gsync or freesync, nVidia is the only camp to go to for the foreseeable future.


----------



## elderblaze

Eh, the 1440p 144 HZ TN's are just fine, plus they offer strobing modes. Lose a little viewing angle and gain Strobe + less ghosting/better overdrive/pixel response times. Color performance is the same these days with 8 bit TN's. Maybe im weird though, I don't play my games standing up or sitting on the floor.

Edit: yes I do know the acer Gsync monitor has ULMB. But to me the loss of strobing is a bigger deal then Freesync 35-90 window any way. Odd no one complains about that missing feature. (asus freesync screen vs gsync competition)


----------



## mrchase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Eh, the 1440p 144 HZ TN's are just fine, plus they offer strobing modes. Lose a little viewing angle and gain Strobe + less ghosting/better overdrive/pixel response times. Color performance is the same these days with 8 bit TN's. Maybe im weird though, I don't play my games standing up or sitting on the floor.
> 
> Edit: yes I do know the acer Gsync monitor has ULMB. But to me the loss of strobing is a bigger deal then Freesync 35-90 window any way. Odd no one complains about that missing feature. (asus freesync screen vs gsync competition)


So would your choice for Freesync monitor be the Acer XG270HU (144hz TN) or this Asus with the Freesync going to 90hz but with IPS? I won't argue about the viewing distance, I also do not care about this since I also sit in front of my monitor, but as for the colors, many would argue there is a significant color difference, for example white backgrounds look more natural and paper-like on an IPS, whereas on a TN it looks more artificial and blue-ish.


----------



## Nicholars

The ;ast time I saw a TN the colors and viewing angles were terrible compared to IPS, so they would have to have improved a lot... Also all the TN's seem to have heavy AG coatings and lower contrast than IPS, only good things I can think of about TN are the response times and less IPS glow. Unfortunately I cannot view one of these new TN's without buying one but I have a feeling it would be going back to the shop because of the coating, gamma shift, washed out color etc.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Edit: yes I do know the acer Gsync monitor has ULMB. But to me the loss of strobing is a bigger deal then Freesync 35-90 window any way. Odd no one complains about that missing feature. (asus freesync screen vs gsync competition)


ULMB has its own problems like reduced brightness, and degraded color quality, however i've seen a few people mention that not having ULMB in the freesync camp is a deal breaker for them, but i feel this is illogical seeing as how you can only use ULMB or Gsync and not both of them together, and i think the majority of buyers are getting these displays for the variable refresh technologies. I have a VG248QE so i dont have ULMB functionality out of the box, but can get the same blur reduction performance with the lightboost hack. After trying it out i noticed the benefits but the picture quality was worsened on an already TN panel that could use any image quality enhancements it can get. So i went back to 144hz and i'm plenty happy with the fluidity of motion with just 144hz.


----------



## thrgk

Did the Acer freesync model have ghosting or other issues or?


----------



## thrgk

Oh nvm looks like the Acer isn't out yet? I saw reviews for it though. Does the Acer one look to be better? Will ghosting and brightness and stuff be ok, it's TN though not ips. are we sure the asus only does 90hz vr range? Are those official specs


----------



## mrchase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Oh nvm looks like the Acer isn't out yet? I saw reviews for it though. Does the Acer one look to be better? Will ghosting and brightness and stuff be ok, it's TN though not ips. are we sure the asus only does 90hz vr range? Are those official specs


Everyone is still waiting to actually see some confirmed reviews that state that it only goes to 90hz w/ Freesync range; and if that's the case, write this one off for me. I'd take 144hz on a TN acer before I took 90hz on an IPS; but like I said, I'll go play for team green if they're the only ones with 144hz gsync + IPS @ 1440p (which the acer XB270HU is); I'm still shaking my head how the Acer freesync 1440p 144hz monitor ended up being a TN...


----------



## elderblaze

I already own a 1440P Freesync monitor and im very pleased with it. The BenQ XL2730Z. The current state of overdrive not working with freesync is annoying. But im still pretty impressed. With regards to color and contrast, there's just about zero difference between a quality 8 Bit TN and a run of the mil 8 BIT IPS . They are very comparable. In fact the BenQ XL2730Z has better color/contrast then the very popular ASUS PB278Q, as mentioned in reviews. That's a TN beating an IPS at color and contrast. This is not to say that a high end Eizo 10 bit wide gamut IPS is not going to beat an 8 bit TN, as surely it will, it will also beat an 8 Bit IPS. But that's hardly apples to apples.

Acer Quality control is a deal breaker for me. I would not even consider something made by them. I don't know if their monitor is a true 8-bit TN, it may be, but i've yet to see it confirmed.

My previous monitor was a HP ZR24W, a 24" 1200P IPS, the XL2730Z best it in just about every way. I can't stand IPS glow though.

Edit: i was mistaken the Asus PB278Q is actually a PLS Panel and is typically better then your average IPS with regards to color/contrast, and the BenQ still beat it.

source: http://techreport.com/review/28073/benq-xl2730z-freesync-monitor-reviewed/6


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> I already own a 1440P Freesync monitor and im very pleased with it. The BenQ XL2730Z. The current state of overdrive not working with freesync is annoying. But im still pretty impressed. With regards to color and contrast, there's just about zero difference between a quality 8 Bit TN and a run of the mil 8 BIT IPS . They are very comparable. In fact the BenQ XL2730Z has better color/contrast then the very popular ASUS PB278Q, as mentioned in reviews. That's a TN beating an IPS at color and contrast. This is not to say that a high end Eizo 10 bit wide gamut IPS is not going to beat an 8 bit TN, as surely it will, it will also beat an 8 Bit IPS. But that's hardly apples to apples.
> 
> Acer Quality control is a deal breaker for me. I would not even consider something made by them.
> 
> My previous monitor was a HP ZR24W, a 24" 1200P IPS, the XL2730Z best it in just about every way. I can't stand IPS glow though.


You're right that color accuracy between an IPS and an 8 bit TN is pretty much identical, however you still have TNs poor viewing angles which is more apparent the larger the monitor and the closer you sit to that monitor. Right now using my VG248QE if i look towards the edge of the screen i can see a yellowing of the colors so besides the center of your screen being comparable to an IPS in color accuracy, the rest of the screen isn't even close.


----------



## elderblaze

Yep it's a TN alright. Like I said though I don't game standing up or sitting ont he floor looking at my monitor so the viewing angles are a non issue. Im also not into any kind of photography. IPS glow bothers me far more then any minor colorshift. I also sit about 24-30" away from my screen.

This is the first Desktop TN i've ever owned, I've been using exclusively IPS screens for the past decade. Im quite happy with it.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Yep it's a TN alright. Like I said though I don't game standing up or sitting ont he floor looking at my monitor so the viewing angles are a non issue. Im also not into any kind of photography. IPS glow bothers me far more then any minor colorshift. I also sit about 24-30" away from my screen.
> 
> This is the first Desktop TN i've ever owned, I've been using exclusively IPS screens for the past decade. Im quite happy with it.


IPS glow bothers me as well, which is what really holds me back from getting these new awesome 144hz ips displays. Why oh why is there no new 120hz+ VAs with gsync or freesync, i dont care who makes it, i'll be the first in line to buy!


----------



## thrgk

The thing is if acer has the 144 vr range and doesn't ghost (meaning it has overdrive) maybe the asus will work at 144 to . Hopefully we will see soon. Any eta for reviews or if may 4 is actual release date


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Yep it's a TN alright. Like I said though I don't game standing up or sitting ont he floor looking at my monitor so the viewing angles are a non issue. Im also not into any kind of photography. IPS glow bothers me far more then any minor colorshift. I also sit about 24-30" away from my screen.
> 
> This is the first Desktop TN i've ever owned, I've been using exclusively IPS screens for the past decade. Im quite happy with it.


Maybe you are not noticing the color and gamma shift on the TN because you are sitting extremely far away for a 27" screen, If I used one I would be sitting more like 15" away so the viewing angles would be annoying probably. If you move it closer do you see the color and gamma shift then?


----------



## elderblaze

10-15" is extremely close to such a large monitor. I'd say 2 ft is more average. I can't imagine sitting that close. People normally hold their 4" smartphone 10-12" away for example.

At 10" it would more then fully encompass your view and you'd have to bend your head I see the whole screen.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> 10-15" is extremely close to such a large monitor. I'd say 2 ft is more average. I can't imagine sitting that close. People normally hold their 4" smartphone 10-12" away for example.
> 
> At 10" it would more then fully encompass your view and you'd have to bend your head I see the whole screen.


Yeh I have not tried 27" so maybe I am guessing wrong, I would be interested in trying one of these new TN to see how they compare to IPS... IF they released the TN screens with a glossy or semi glossy coating... Unfortunately the 1440p 144hz TN screens have a stronger matte coating than the 1440p 144hz IPS, I have a NEC 20wgx2 ATM so any non glossy coating will be a downgrade for me but at least some of the IPS are "semi glossy" where the 1440p TN's look like they have a heavy matte coating. No idea why manufacturers keep making "gaming" screens (where image quality is important) using heavy matte coatings or any matte coating at all... EVERY gaming screen should have a semi glossy or full glossy coating!!! Office / professional screens yes use a matte coating, Gaming / multimedia = Do not use matte!!!!!


----------



## elderblaze

Yep I do agree there, my hp zr24w had a heavy matte and the benq's is actually less But still moderate


----------



## thrgk

So pretty much our choices are this ips at 90 hz or the new acer at 144 but it's tn? And Ben q but that ghosts but has 144 vr


----------



## elderblaze

All currently released free sync monitors do not function with overdrive, it's not specific to the Benq. Future monitors may fix this issue. Though reports of ghosting are exaggerated in reality. Those 3 you mentioned are the only 1440p options available or soon to be available I'm aware of. Asus stated overdrive would work with their monitor but I'm skeptical we'll see soon, if it does work they will be the first


----------



## the_bears

So is monitor 144 Hz or is 90Hz only for freesync ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_bears*
> 
> So is monitor 144 Hz or is 90Hz only for freesync ?


We'll know for sure sometime early next month most likely


----------



## Caanon

Someone over on sweclockers got one. OSD says: *FreeSync only can be activated within "35Hz ~ 90Hz"*


----------



## thrgk

Bummer .....


----------



## mtcn77

It is an IPS. I wonder if monitor refresh rates between 90 and 144 have demonstrable benefit. This is from its opponent Acer XB270HU. The panel when working at 144 Hz is incidentally displaying the slightest hint of inverse ghosting behind the yellow body, so [email protected] mark the turning point before inverse ghosting is prevalent, imo.


Spoiler: Acer IPS & G-Sync review




Source


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> It is an IPS. I wonder if monitor refresh rates between 90 and 144 have demonstrable benefit.


They do. Obviously, 90 FPS with synchronization will look buttery smooth (60 FPS with sync already do), but a lot of people can discern the difference between 90 and 144 Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> The panel when working at 144 Hz is incidentally displaying the slightest hint of inverse ghosting behind the yellow body, so [email protected] mark the turning point before inverse ghosting is prevalent, imo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Acer IPS & G-Sync review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Except...


If THERE IS overshoot on the Asus model (considering it's the same panel), either AUO sold the cherriest picked to its daddy Acer and the rest to Asus or Acer is doing something right with that OC.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> They do. Obviously, 90 FPS with synchronization will look buttery smooth (60 FPS with sync already do), but a lot of people can discern the difference between 90 and 144 Hz.
> Except...
> 
> 
> *If THERE IS overshoot on the Asus model (considering it's the same panel), either AUO sold the cherriest picked to its daddy Acer and the rest to Asus or Acer is doing something right with that OC.*


Acer and BenQ owns AUO Optronics the maker of AUO Panels:

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Acer and BenQ owns AUO Optronics the maker of AUO Panels:
> 
> Source: Wikipedia


Yes. That's what i said.

What did you think "daddy Acer" mean other than "parent company"?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caanon*
> 
> Someone over on sweclockers got one. OSD says: *FreeSync only can be activated within "35Hz ~ 90Hz"*


Hmmm, bummer indeed, however, 35-90fps is a respectable range of fps, especially when you keep it more between 60-90fps where with sync technology it will be difficult to discern what the fps is since the game will just feel smooth. I imagine a game like GTA V with maxxed settings and like x2 MSAA @ 1440p with a single R9 390x will put you square into the 60-90fps range. Games that you can peg a constant 144fps+ will probably be best played without freesync, and using a 144hz monitor myself i notice absolutely 0 tearing in games at such high frames, like in CS:GO.

Still would be nice to know the explanation for this limited adaptive sync range, and if its a hardware or software limitation. My guess is the latter seeing as how gsync displays can go up to 144hz with gsync, and freesync is more or less a software solution only requiring Display port 1.2a to function.

From the pictures the MG279Q hands down wins curb appeal against the Acer. The build quality looks excellent, comparable to the ROG Swift, and the matte bezels will help with perceived black depth.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Hmmm, bummer indeed, however, 35-90fps is a respectable range of fps, especially when you keep it more between 60-90fps where with sync technology it will be difficult to discern what the fps is since the game will just feel smooth. I imagine a game like GTA V with maxxed settings and like x2 MSAA @ 1440p with a single R9 390x will put you square into the 60-90fps range. Games that you can peg a constant 144fps+ will probably be best played without freesync, and using a 144hz monitor myself i notice absolutely 0 tearing in games at such high frames, like in CS:GO.
> 
> Still would be nice to know the explanation for this limited adaptive sync range, and if its a hardware or software limitation. My guess is the latter seeing as how gsync displays can go up to 144hz with gsync, and freesync is more or less a software solution only requiring Display port 1.2a to function.
> 
> From the pictures the MG279Q hands down wins curb appeal against the Acer. The build quality looks excellent, comparable to the ROG Swift, and the matte bezels will help with perceived black depth.


If you could chose 40-144hz vr TN or 30-90hz vr IPS, which would you pick? I am kind of leaning towards the IPS,even if it is 90hz capped. Or maybe it is better to wait and see?

Currently I have 4 290x and without freesync for crossfire they wont all be used.


----------



## Nicholars

I say if it works with overdrive from 35-90hz lets face it that is a LOT better than a 60 or 144hz with no VRR, if it works with overdrive then 35-90 is not that bad, who can run next gen games at 90+ FPS at 1440p anyway...

35-90hz with WORKING OVERDRIVE is better than 35-144hz with no overdrive.


----------



## elderblaze

Eh, it's an IPS with a base Pixel response of 4MS, it won't be that much better then the 8.5 MS (Worse case senario) of the BenQ. I'd be it benchmarks around 5.5-6.5 MS. And when BenQ fixes overdrive it won't even be close. There's no free lunch.

They sure make a big deal over the supposed "Ghosting" of the BenQ without it's overdrive, but truth is it's still faster then the Best IPS screen's up until Acer's 144 Hz and Now Asus's screen. People been merrily gaming for years on IPS with 8-15MS of pixel response. And now it's the end of the world that the BenQ merely "matches" the best IPS.

When/if Amd and BenQ fix it, it won't even be a discussion.

If I had 4 290's i'd be more concerned with Losing Strobing @ 144 hz then the slight TN colorshift and current Non Overdrive state of Freesync. As Motion blur reduction + AMA is going to knock your socks off, and there's no way the Asus will be able to compete, not even close.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If you could chose 40-144hz vr TN or 30-90hz vr IPS, which would you pick? I am kind of leaning towards the IPS,even if it is 90hz capped. Or maybe it is better to wait and see?
> 
> Currently I have 4 290x and without freesync for crossfire they wont all be used.


I'm gonna wait and see what the reviews will say about the MG279Q, so im in a wait and see mentality right now. I'm currently using a TN and whatever next monitor i will own will not be a TN, never will i get a TN again, its really just senseless when high refresh IPS monitors are available now. I want to finally have great viewing angles, and color accuracy, with no color/gamma shift to be seen while not sacrificing high refresh anymore either. The Freesync monitors with 40-144hz range all cannot use overdrive so there will be ghosting. Once they are updated to use overdrive i can bet that they will no longer work 40-144hz with freesync and become bound to 90hz max most likely like the MG279Q. I could be wrong though, maybe overdrive 144hz freesync can work and its just a software issue that needs to be worked out to enable that to happen, in which case the MG279Q may one day work up to 144hz with freesync and OD.

with 4 290xs i would be looking at 4k freesync or not, but maybe you want the high refresh in which case i would sell all of them and get a single 390x when that launches, assuming you are going to go the freesync route. Theres no telling how long it will take for freesync crossfire support to become available, and if you get the MG279Q where you will be limited to a maximum of 90hz with freesync you really only need 1 high end card, the 390x fitting the role nicely. I would expect it to easily maintain 60+ fps in modern games with maxxed settings and with freesync you get smooth gameplay, avoid any crossfire issues, and lower your energy bill!


----------



## midlan

Has it strobe backlight support?


----------



## thrgk

If I was selling my cards I'd go Nvidia they have best vr monitors wide range and fewer bugs it seems


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If I was selling my cards I'd go Nvidia they have best vr monitors wide range and fewer bugs it seems


Right thats also an option, though i'm not so sure its the best idea to get a pair of 980s this far in (970s shouldn't even be considered with their vram issue that would become a problem at 1440p depending how far you pushed settings). If you were to go with Nvidia its best to wait for the 980 ti, unless you're okay paying for the grossly overpriced titan x. I feel a bit salty being that i have a 970, and though it doesn't cause me issues at 1080p it would if i was to upgrade to 1440p and wanted to up the eye candy. Thus i want to go team red and give them my business, on top of the fact that the r9 390x will be available before the 980 ti. However if rumors are true, Nvidia may 1 up AMD and release their 980 ti next month which would be a huge smack in the face to titan x buyers, if nvidia starts selling the card a couple months after the titan x became available.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/916373-pc/71721077

Thought i'd post to that thread, i cast my vote, almost an even 50/50 split with the 390x holding a 9 vote lead. I too believe the 390x will end up being the better card, even if its a bit hotter and uses more power, performance is all that matters.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Eh, it's an IPS with a base Pixel response of 4MS, it won't be that much better then the 8.5 MS (Worse case senario) of the BenQ. I'd be it benchmarks around 5.5-6.5 MS. And when BenQ fixes overdrive it won't even be close. There's no free lunch.
> 
> They sure make a big deal over the supposed "Ghosting" of the BenQ without it's overdrive, but truth is it's still faster then the Best IPS screen's up until Acer's 144 Hz and Now Asus's screen. People been merrily gaming for years on IPS with 8-15MS of pixel response. And now it's the end of the world that the BenQ merely "matches" the best IPS.
> 
> When/if Amd and BenQ fix it, it won't even be a discussion.
> 
> If I had 4 290's i'd be more concerned with Losing Strobing @ 144 hz then the slight TN colorshift and current Non Overdrive state of Freesync. As Motion blur reduction + AMA is going to knock your socks off, and there's no way the Asus will be able to compete, not even close.


Do you work for BenQ or something, every post you are saying how much better the TN is.... lol


----------



## elderblaze

Nah I don't work for BenQ, I do own that monitor tho, and I really enjoy it. So im sure I have some bias. I have used exclusively IPS panel's in the past though. I was just trying to express my recent experience, as I too struggled between the BenQ, the Asus, and just waiting. I was afraid of poor TN colors and viewing angles, but my fear's were unfounded, as I don't have issue with those. My old IPS did have poor contrast and IPS glow, this does not mean all IPS screens do though, and I realize that.

I'll end with this, If I had read the Reviews of the BenQ before I purchased it, I would have not bought it, and I really feel like that would have been ashame, as im quite pleased with it. I think i'd be really happy with the Asus as well. Both choices are a clear upgrade over my older (4 year old ) IPS. (HPZR24W).

I feel like some of the review sites focus on the windmill test, and don't do real world gaming test, because anyone who trys this thing in person on games is gonna love it.

If this was a Gsync debate i'd be more inclined to go with the Acer Predator over the ROG Swift. But that's because the predator has Gsync AND ULMB. No Freesync IPS does both, yet. And yes i realize that the features can't be used together. But it's nice to be able to switch based on games.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Nah I don't work for BenQ, I do own that monitor tho, and I really enjoy it. So im sure I have some bias. I have used exclusively IPS panel's in the past though. I was just trying to express my recent experience, as I too struggled between the BenQ, the Asus, and just waiting. I was afraid of poor TN colors and viewing angles, but my fear's were unfounded, as I don't have issue with those. My old IPS did have poor contrast and IPS glow, this does not mean all IPS screens do though, and I realize that.
> 
> I'll end with this, If I had read the Reviews of the BenQ before I purchased it, I would have not bought it, and I really feel like that would have been ashame, as im quite pleased with it. I think i'd be really happy with the Asus as well. Both choices are a clear upgrade over my older (4 year old ) IPS. (HPZR24W).
> 
> I feel like some of the review sites focus on the windmill test, and don't do real world gaming test, because anyone who trys this thing in person on games is gonna love it.
> 
> If this was a Gsync debate i'd be more inclined to go with the Acer Predator over the ROG Swift. But that's because the predator has Gsync AND ULMB. No Freesync IPS does both, yet. And yes i realize that the features can't be used together. But it's nice to be able to switch based on games.


Do you not see gamma shift and colors changing at the edges? Can you post some photos? I am interested to see what these expensive TN screens look like.


----------



## thrgk

Depending on the ti price maybe I'll get 2 980 ti and then grab a gsync monitor. 2 should be plenty for 1440 and good for 4k as well if I go 4k route


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do you not see gamma shift and colors changing at the edges? Can you post some photos? I am interested to see what these expensive TN screens look like.


I've seen the Swift in person.

Trust me, gamma shift is alive and well.


----------



## thrgk

Ah now the release date is next Friday







overclockers UK had arrive date as 5/4 now it's 5/8. Wish asus would release a firm date


----------



## Hattifnatten

Komplett has a bunch of them, came in today.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah now the release date is next Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclockers UK had arrive date as 5/4 now it's 5/8. Wish asus would release a firm date


many shops in Europe say May 21st lol


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah now the release date is next Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclockers UK had arrive date as 5/4 now it's 5/8. Wish asus would release a firm date


Best to just take a week break from pondering over this monitor or even longer being that its Asus. The guessing game for the ROG swift last year was a long and tedious one


----------



## thrgk

Haha I can't stand my current 1080 2 inch asus. It's so small


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I've seen the Swift in person.
> 
> Trust me, gamma shift is alive and well.


Yes I do find it hard to believe that the expensive TN screen magically have no gamma shift or other TN problems.

What is that price on the Komplett site in £££ or euros? 5.990 Something? Is it Norwegian Krone? That would be about £520 if tht is the currency on the site.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I do find it hard to believe that the expensive TN screen magically have no gamma shift or other TN problems.
> 
> What is that price on the Komplett site in £££ or euros? 5.990 Something?


The gamma shift on my Swift is definitely there, but wayyyyyyy doable if you sit back far enough. It's certainly not the main reason to get rid of this monitor. The bigger reason is the anti-glare coating that's so strong, which forces you to sit up very close to read text, which forces you to deal with the gamma shift that isn't so bad when you're at proper viewing distance.


----------



## FreeElectron

Did anyone get this monitor?


----------



## orate

Right now in this moment I'm using the Acer XG270HUomidpx 1440p 144hz w/freesync but I'm returning it in exchange for this asus which I found a store that had it in France:

Reasons for returning the XG270HUomidpx:
- Angles are really BAD.
- The anti-glare texture gives the screen a grany illussion which when the background is white it's really unpleaseant. May seem hard to see but once you see it, it's there FOREVER.
- with freesync enabled there's ghosting, in every day games like GTA5 you won't notice it but in the AMD windmill demo you can easily see it.

For it's price it's not a bad monitor the only thing that killed my experience was the grany texture it's so unpleasant.
I know it's hard to see but this picture I took from the screen:



As for the asus I would like someone to explaing me why it's better:
35-90hz with overdrive & freesync (This has been confirmed, the ASUS MG279Q can do Freesync and overdrive at the same time, here)
than
40-144hz with freesync.

I would happily respond any questions of the ACER and the ASUS when it arrives next week.
Regards.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orate*
> 
> Right now in this moment I'm using the Acer XG270HUomidpx 1440p 144hz w/freesync but I'm returning it in exchange for this asus which I found a store that had it in France:
> 
> Reasons for returning the XG270HUomidpx:
> - Angles are really BAD.
> - The anti-glare texture gives the screen a grany illussion which when the background is white it's really unpleaseant. May seem hard to see but once you see it, it's there FOREVER.
> - with freesync enabled there's ghosting, in every day games like GTA5 you won't notice it but in the AMD windmill demo you can easily see it.
> 
> For it's price it's not a bad monitor the only thing that killed my experience was the grany texture it's so unpleasant.
> I know it's hard to see but this picture I took from the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the asus I would like someone to explaing me why it's better:
> 35-90hz with overdrive & freesync (This has been confirmed, the ASUS MG279Q can do Freesync and overdrive at the same time, here)
> than
> 40-144hz with freesync.
> 
> I would happily respond any questions of the ACER and the ASUS when it arrives next week.
> Regards.


Post some info on it when you get it, I really hope the Asus does not have a grainy coating. It should be the same as the Acer 1440p IPS 144hz monitor which is light matte / semi glossy AFAIK. Post up some pictures ASAP!! I want to see the coating and also how bad the IPS glow is.


----------



## orate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Post some info on it when you get it, I really hope the Asus does not have a grainy coating. It should be the same as the Acer 1440p IPS 144hz monitor which is light matte / semi glossy AFAIK. Post up some pictures ASAP!! I want to see the coating and also how bad the IPS glow is.


I wish it won't but I guess if it has i'll just keep it, I can't be changing montior every 3 weeks you know!!! The acer has other issues also that would be more tolerable if it wasn't for the horrible grainy coating, dude, usually makes me think that the screen it's dirty!


----------



## Malinkadink

If Asus learned from their ROG Swift debacle as far as QC issues are concerned then im willing to bet they stepped things up and this monitor should be a winner with fewer QC problems (fingers crossed).


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If Asus learned from their ROG Swift debacle as far as QC issues are concerned then im willing to bet they stepped things up and this monitor should be a winner with fewer QC problems (fingers crossed).


I really wish SAMSUNG or DELL make similar monitors.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I really wish SAMSUNG or DELL make similar monitors.


I expect them both to come out with thier versions at some point. No proprietary contract needed.


----------



## Shadowarez

All we can do is waitnsee if asus repeats itself with this one. If they worse then swift will it change public opinion of the Rig brand? Prob not but hope so company's like that need to get heads smacked so we get proper quality hardware.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> All we can do is waitnsee if asus repeats itself with this one. If they worse then swift will it change public opinion of the Rig brand? Prob not but hope so company's like that need to get heads smacked so we get proper quality hardware.


The MG279Q is not a RoG-branded monitor. It's in their "mainstream/premium-gaming" line-up, but not RoG


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> It is an IPS. I wonder if monitor refresh rates between 90 and 144 have demonstrable benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> They do. Obviously, 90 FPS with synchronization will look buttery smooth (60 FPS with sync already do), but a lot of people can discern the difference between 90 and 144 Hz.
Click to expand...

I mean, compare this:

...with this.

It is pointless to argue from my point of view. Strobing makes the difference; 144 Hz does not - IPS displays aren't quick enough to utilize the refresh rate thoroughly. 5*6* ms of every 7 ms refresh interval is blurring; therefore overall(>*85%*) it is a blurry experience which can be furthered by a strobing backlight whether VRR, or else.


----------



## Pr0xy

Yawn, wake me up when we get a 21:9 Gsync IPS monitor that can do 120hz+. Technology really is moving slow.


----------



## Clocknut

for a monitor priced like this high, Freesync should have work all the way to 144Hz. I should not expect any drawbacks especially big ones like this.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yawn, wake me up when we get a 21:9 Gsync IPS monitor that can do 120hz+. Technology really is moving slow.


Without blurring or ghosting.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yawn, wake me up when we get a 21:9 Gsync IPS monitor that can do 120hz+. Technology really is moving slow.


Then go back to college, get your Masters in Electrical Engineering with a Bachelor's in Computer Engineering and do something about it !


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yawn, wake me up when we get a 21:9 Gsync IPS monitor that can do 120hz+. Technology really is moving slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then go back to college, get your Masters in Electrical Engineering with a Bachelor's in Computer Engineering and do something about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

or infiltrate a manufacturer's technological department and rise up to a ranking of CEO or higher, then command R&D to do as you please.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yawn, wake me up when we get a 21:9 Gsync IPS monitor that can do 120hz+. Technology really is moving slow.


This is a little hard to swallow. I remember just a year ago I was making posts that as soon as there was a 144hz, IPS, 27", 2560x1440 monitor I would buy it in a heart beat and people were saying that wasn't going to happen or it that was years away yet here I am with one sitting my desk.

This technology is moving crazy fast right now and there are all kinds of awesome monitors on the market and coming out.


----------



## Shadowarez

Ahh ok so it could be even worse being that it isn't Rog being mainstream they could forgo any Qc at all.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yawn, wake me up when we get a 21:9 Gsync IPS monitor that can do 120hz+. Technology really is moving slow.


Look at what we got a couple years ago. ISP above 60fps was deemed impossible for a long time and now we got monitors like this.
I say it moves at a decent speed, just not speed train (which usually crashes)


----------



## Shadowarez

2016 Dp 1.3 gpus like pascal with proper dp tech and nvidia link hbm I think my Qnix and a 390x will due till they get those out in wild.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> This is a little hard to swallow. I remember just a year ago I was making posts that as soon as there was a 144hz, IPS, 27", 2560x1440 monitor I would buy it in a heart beat and people were saying that wasn't going to happen or it that was years away yet here I am with one sitting my desk.
> 
> This technology is moving crazy fast right now and there are all kinds of awesome monitors on the market and coming out.


now the question is are they fast enough to get one 144Hz IPS monitor out that with Gsync+ freesync without super expensive premium tax.


----------



## orate

Now I heard that it CAN DO 144hz w/freesync but without overdrive.
So it would be:

35 - 90hz w/freesync and overdrive.
35-144hz w/freesync.

may be a rumor.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orate*
> 
> Now I heard that it CAN DO 144hz w/freesync but without overdrive.
> So it would be:
> 
> 35 - 90hz w/freesync and overdrive.
> 35-144hz w/freesync.
> 
> may be a rumor.


Hypothetically if that's true, doesn't that make Freesync incredibly crippled?


----------



## orate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Hypothetically if that's true, doesn't that make Freesync incredibly crippled?


Gsync has ghosting also, so would be much much acceptable.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orate*
> 
> Now I heard that it CAN DO 144hz w/freesync but without overdrive.
> So it would be:
> 
> 35 - 90hz w/freesync and overdrive.
> 35-144hz w/freesync.
> 
> may be a rumor.


If thats the case then that would be a lot better than 35-90 only, still not ideal but on any modern games you are not going to be going over 90fps very much anyway, a bit of blur the 5% of the time you do go over 90fps is better than tearing or Vsync lag.


----------



## Nicholars

When using freesync and you get to the max refresh eg. 90hz or 144hz, do you have a choice of tearing or standard Vsync with 1 frame of additional lag? Or does Vsync at the max refresh still have lower / the same lag like when using freesync below the max refresh rate?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Even with the supposed freesync issues going on.. My body is ready for this monitor. I'll be jumping from 1080P TN panels I bought in 2009 to this.. hurry up hurry up hurry up

On a serious note, on Asus PCDIY page there is a comment from JJ about the release date: "As to the timeline as noted we are targeting Early June for the release." .. So I suppose we still have a month to go for this puppy.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Even with the supposed freesync issues going on.. My body is ready for this monitor. I'll be jumping from 1080P TN panels I bought in 2009 to this.. hurry up hurry up hurry up
> 
> On a serious note, on Asus PCDIY page there is a comment from JJ about the release date: "As to the timeline as noted we are targeting Early June for the release." .. So I suppose we still have a month to go for this puppy.


Which is wierd, since I and many others could buy it in (late) April







The only things stopping me was lack of reviews and lack of words on Samsungs 4Ks.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Which is wierd, since I and many others could buy it in (late) April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only things stopping me was lack of reviews and lack of words on Samsungs 4Ks.


I read this before from other EU members. Where are they for sale can you provide a link to the retailer? He also said this one comment earlier from a user asking about a UK release:

"I cannot comment as our focus is for North America. I would reach out to social media in the UK. I would project though that it should be close to the launch of the time frame here in the US which is the first week of June."

I'm wondering if maybe this is an error from an outlet over there?


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I read this before from other EU members. Where are they for sale can you provide a link to the retailer? He also said this one comment earlier from a user asking about a UK release:
> 
> "I cannot comment as our focus is for North America. I would reach out to social media in the UK. I would project though that it should be close to the launch of the time frame here in the US which is the first week of June."
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe this is an error from an outlet over there?


Komplett-group recieved the shipment of 20 units on 29th or something, maybe 30th (they operate in Norway, Sweeden and Denmark). Could have had one on my desk now, had I lived closer to the warehouse. They've only sold one so far though, I think people are holding back for reviews. The BenQs sold much, much quicker when they were put on sale.
I also believe OCUK was talking about May 4th.


----------



## zanardi

Asus PCDIY = ASUS America, they can't speak for ASUS EMEA
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/eu/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html


----------



## xarot

These are in stock now at my local PC shop, any reviews out yet? The hard thing to do is to sell my Swift at an acceptable price and that my wife doesn't notice I am swapping anything..









I hate the colors on my Swift and only one DP, I'd really need more ports.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> These are in stock now at my local PC shop, any reviews out yet? The hard thing to do is to sell my Swift at an acceptable price and that my wife doesn't notice I am swapping anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the colors on my Swift and only one DP, I'd really need more ports.


Are there any other reasons you want to replace the Swift? Do you have pixel inversion and other issues people are complaining about?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Are there any other reasons you want to replace the Swift? Do you have pixel inversion and other issues people are complaining about?


I haven't had any of those issues or at least I haven't noticed, but then again I went from an IPS to a very poor TN and from there to the Swift. I have some backlight bleeding but it's not as bad as my older TN screen.


----------



## TheCoxer

Damn, I'm getting so antsy for this monitor! Can't wait to upgrade from my ****ty dell monitor and I can't wait to play Witcher 3 on this guy.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Damn, I'm getting so antsy for this monitor! Can't wait to upgrade from my ****ty dell monitor and I can't wait to play Witcher 3 on this guy.


Yeh my NEC 20wgx2, 8 years old, image retention, down to 480:1 contrast, all the front buttons except one is falling off, makes a loud squealing noise... I seriously need a new monitor asap!!!!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I haven't had any of those issues or at least I haven't noticed, but then again I went from an IPS to a very poor TN and from there to the Swift. I have some backlight bleeding but it's not as bad as my older TN screen.


This is why I decided against the Acer XG270HU. I know people are saying the color gamut is close on these new TN panels but I'm just much more impressed by the look of good quality IPS panels. I played a few games on a 1080P 40" IPS screen and then went back to my regular TN monitors and couldn't believe how washed out everything looked. Drove out to the store to look at monitors and noticed the same thing immediately. Once you get a taste of IPS it's hard to look back.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> This is why I decided against the Acer XG270HU. I know people are saying the color gamut is close on these new TN panels but I'm just much more impressed by the look of good quality IPS panels. I played a few games on a 1080P 40" IPS screen and then went back to my regular TN monitors and couldn't believe how washed out everything looked. Drove out to the store to look at monitors and noticed the same thing immediately. Once you get a taste of IPS it's hard to look back.


Not to mention that these TN models are all coming out with a super aggressive AG coating.

It's bad enough every monitor coming out now, 4K or not, is not full on glossy. I wouldn't be able to live with anything higher than semi-glossy.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Komplett-group recieved the shipment of 20 units on 29th or something, maybe 30th (they operate in Norway, Sweeden and Denmark). Could have had one on my desk now, had I lived closer to the warehouse. They've only sold one so far though, I think people are holding back for reviews. The BenQs sold much, much quicker when they were put on sale.
> I also believe OCUK was talking about May 4th.


I receive mine from komplett tomorrow, but i don't have a freesync supported grfx card.








AMD better hurry up and release 390x soon!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> I receive mine from komplett tomorrow, but i don't have a freesync supported grfx card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD better hurry up and release 390x soon!


how is that monitor so far (even without freesync) ?

I am really intersted in it


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> I receive mine from komplett tomorrow, but i don't have a freesync supported grfx card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD better hurry up and release 390x soon!
> 
> 
> 
> how is that monitor so far (even without freesync) ?
> 
> I am really intersted in it
Click to expand...

He said he's receiving it tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> how is that monitor so far (even without freesync) ?
> 
> I am really intersted in it


I receive it tomorrow, and i hope i can try freesync at at friends house, but that might take a few days.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> He said he's receiving it tomorrow, lol.


Well I already suspected that I am an idiot.

Now I am sure of it









Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not to mention that these TN models are all coming out with a super aggressive AG coating.
> 
> It's bad enough every monitor coming out now, 4K or not, is not full on glossy. I wouldn't be able to live with anything higher than semi-glossy.


Yeah.. I think that's the problem. People have been saying TN isn't as bad as it used to me but the super anti glare coating almost makes the finish look like a rough surface. I also can't understand why they don't offer high end monitors like the rog swift with a choice of glossy. Too high on production costs? TN + matte really sucks the color life out of these screens.

I also think most of us have our computers in light controlled environments, I can't see the perks of wanting matte over gloss.


----------



## elderblaze

Well considering the new tn have been benchmarked and tested to have similar color performance to IPS I'd say ifyou arnt happy with their performance its a calibration issue

With regard to matte, the reviews I've read claimed medium, and less aggressive then IPS screens from a generation back


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> With regard to matte, the reviews I've read claimed medium, and less aggressive then IPS screens from a generation back


I think the point is not how much they've toned down on the AG coating as much as it is that it's still more than the one found on the XB270HU and (theoretically) on the MG279Q.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Yeah.. I think that's the problem. People have been saying TN isn't as bad as it used to me but the super anti glare coating almost makes the finish look like a rough surface. I also can't understand why they don't offer high end monitors like the rog swift with a choice of glossy. Too high on production costs? TN + matte really sucks the color life out of these screens.
> 
> I also think most of us have our computers in light controlled environments, I can't see the perks of wanting matte over gloss.


Glad I'm not the only one with a dislike for matte screens. In fact I hate matte with a *PASSION*, so much so that I actually paid $150 to upgrade the screen on my 17" DTR laptop to a glossy one. Well worth it though since the upgrade made it a 90% NTSC gamut panel, and coupled with a glossy finish it's one of the best TN panels I've laid my eyes on period.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one with a dislike for matte screens. In fact I hate matte with a *PASSION*, so much so that I actually paid $150 to upgrade the screen on my 17" DTR laptop to a glossy one. Well worth it though since the upgrade made it a 90% NTSC gamut panel, and coupled with a glossy finish it's one of the best TN panels I've laid my eyes on period.


I'm going to guess it is: "B173HW01 V4" - this one. 140/120 degrees of viewing angle! Pretty good for a 6-bit TN.


----------



## Malinkadink

After using my VG248QE for the longest time with its matte coating, removing it really brought the monitor some more lifelike colors. These new 8 bit TNs can provide 100% sRGB coverage, but you're still left with poor viewing angles to deal with, and the larger the screen and the closer to you sit the more the colors then fade out towards the edges. But with IPS you got glow, so you have to choose if you want the poor viewing angles and no glow, or great viewing angles and some glow. Had there been a 1440p 144hz VA available we could get no glow, good viewing angles, and on top of it much better blacks! The world is too cruel to grace us with something such as that though!


----------



## TheCoxer

Is there any news of future 144hz, 1440p IPS Free-sync monitor coming? The free-sync monitors right now are kind of underwhelming. There are so many issues regarding drivers and panels.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Is there any news of future 144hz, 1440p IPS Free-sync monitor coming? The free-sync monitors right now are kind of underwhelming. There are so many issues regarding drivers and panels.


I would just like to know why its limited to 90hz with freesync, it has something to do with the overdrive because it will be using overdrive and freesync at the same time, whereas the BenQ freesync monitor goes up to 144hz with freesync but doesn't use overdrive. It seems like its hardware limited with the overdrive circuit, if without overdrive freesync can go higher.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I would just like to know why its limited to 90hz with freesync, it has something to do with the overdrive because it will be using overdrive and freesync at the same time, whereas the BenQ freesync monitor goes up to 144hz with freesync but doesn't use overdrive. It seems like its hardware limited with the overdrive circuit, if without overdrive freesync can go higher.


Freesync is still a relatively infant technology and G-sync is running loops around it with SLI-capability and better overall drivers. I'm hesitating on buying the MG279Q because of such shaky AMD support. And with the upcoming arrival of Windows 10 and DX12 which will improve graphical performance, it would be far easier to pass the 90 fps free-sync threshold placed on the MG279Q. Right now, Free-sync technology is as reliable as AMD with timely releases (I'm looking at you 390x).


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Freesync is still a relatively infant technology and G-sync is running loops around it with SLI-capability and better overall drivers. I'm hesitating on buying the MG279Q because of such shaky AMD support. And with the upcoming arrival of Windows 10 and DX12 which will improve graphical performance, it would be far easier to pass the 90 fps free-sync threshold placed on the MG279Q. Right now, Free-sync technology is as reliable as AMD with timely releases (I'm looking at you 390x).


I'm perfectly happy with a VG248QE and a single 970, past 100fps the difference of gsync or just vsync off is hard to tell for myself and i dont see any tearing at that point. However, i have the itch to upgrade, whether its a 390x and a mg279q or a 980ti and the xb270hu is still up in the air, best decision is to wait for now, and see what AMD/Asus says in regards to the monitors 90hz ceiling, as well as wait for an in depth review of the mg279q before buying.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with a VG248QE and a single 970, past 100fps the difference of gsync or just vsync off is hard to tell for myself and i dont see any tearing at that point. However, i have the itch to upgrade, whether its a 390x and a mg279q or a 980ti and the xb270hu is still up in the air, best decision is to wait for now, and see what AMD/Asus says in regards to the monitors 90hz ceiling, as well as wait for an in depth review of the mg279q before buying.


The 390x looks way too good to be true. It looks like jesus reincarnated into an AMD graphics card and the 395x2 is God himself. I'm skeptical as to how good AMD makes it out to be because it's taking so long to release them. AMD is in a financial crisis and it makes less than zero sense for them not to release the 3xx unless something is up with them. I hope the MG279Q has a true 144hz free-sync cap and an 90hz cap with OD applied. The IPS part is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Freesync is still a relatively infant technology and G-sync is running loops around it with SLI-capability and better overall drivers. I'm hesitating on buying the MG279Q because of such shaky AMD support. And with the upcoming arrival of Windows 10 and DX12 which will improve graphical performance, it would be far easier to pass the 90 fps free-sync threshold placed on the MG279Q. Right now, Free-sync technology is as reliable as AMD with timely releases (I'm looking at you 390x).


unless u really need a monitor now, just wait for the standard war to finish. Or even better wait for one monitor that support both.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> unless u really need a monitor now, just wait for the standard war to finish. Or even better wait for one monitor that support both.


I don't need one yet, but I'm tired of my Dell ST2421L. I don't mind waiting, but I wish more news about future Free-sync endeavors came out. It seems like after the initial buzz surrounding VRR, it's kind of died down and that's disappointing considering how cool this technology is.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> The 390x looks way too good to be true. It looks like jesus reincarnated into an AMD graphics card and the 395x2 is God himself. I'm skeptical as to how good AMD makes it out to be because it's taking so long to release them. AMD is in a financial crisis and it makes less than zero sense for them not to release the 3xx unless something is up with them. I hope the MG279Q has a true 144hz free-sync cap and an 90hz cap with OD applied. The IPS part is what I'm looking for.


Keep in mind that AMD hasn't said much of anything about the 390x. We only know rumors of this reincarnation, and it sure didn't launch on easter


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I'm going to guess it is: "B173HW01 V4" - this one. 140/120 degrees of viewing angle! Pretty good for a 6-bit TN.


Yep it is! IMO the best 17.3" 1080p laptop screen you can get bar none.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Freesync is still a relatively infant technology and G-sync is running loops around it with SLI-capability and better overall drivers. I'm hesitating on buying the MG279Q because of such shaky AMD support. And with the upcoming arrival of Windows 10 and DX12 which will improve graphical performance, it would be far easier to pass the 90 fps free-sync threshold placed on the MG279Q. Right now, Free-sync technology is as reliable as AMD with timely releases (I'm looking at you 390x).


problem is with gsync is that the only 14400p IPS monitor is made by Acer... I do not like acer they are low quality cheap stands and bezels etc. Asus however makes nice products with good stands and bezel etc. Hopefully they have good QC with the panels on this screen as well.


----------



## unlocknunload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> problem is with gsync is that the only 14400p IPS monitor is made by Acer... I do not like acer they are low quality cheap stands and bezels etc. Asus however makes nice products with good stands and bezel etc. Hopefully they have good QC with the panels on this screen as well.


You're not the only one wishing the acer XB270HU had been made by ASUS, and without anything else on the horizon so far, and since I really need a new monitor, I'm either going to ignore the ROG Swift's disadvantages and buy it (and hope to get lucky while I'm at it), or ignore adaptive refresh rate completely (because I don't use AMD graphics cards) and buy the MG279Q instead. Kind of sucks either way but what can you do...


----------



## Nicholars

Just noticed this on TFTcentral... Bit low res but looks interesting.... 35" 144hz curved VA 2560x1080, probably have freesync.



http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#benq_xr3501


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just noticed this on TFTcentral... Bit low res but looks interesting.... 35" 144hz curved VA 2560x1080, *probably have freesync.*


I don't know how you can come to that conclusion if one bothers to read the link ...
Quote:


> There is no mention in the press release about FreeSync or Gsync support


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I don't know how you can come to that conclusion if one bothers to read the link ...


Well its a new monitor and DP 1.2 is normal now.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well its a new monitor and DP 1.2*a* is normal now.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*


Yep... so not hard to make it freesync, it would be better if it was ~31" so the PPI would be better.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well its a new monitor and DP 1.2 is normal now.


... so in other words, you have nothing other than pure speculation/wishful thinking. Got it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> ... so in other words, you have nothing other than pure speculation/wishful thinking. Got it.


Alright pal.... calm down.... Just saying it might have freesync as it is 144hz and its not too hard to add it... So yes speculation... Sorry if I offended you by suggesting it might have freesync.


----------



## xarot

Alright, got mine now. A few pics for the end of the day, my wife just got sick and we have a baby here so not much time to test more than this today. Price was 649 € in Finland.

The box.

Swift on the left side, MG279Q on the right side. This is to be my son's room hence the curtains and painting.









MG279Q.

Bezel size. MG279Q is a tad thicker, but not a problem with single display for me.

AMD FreeSync - Menu shows 35 Hz to 90 Hz.


First impressions on desktop without tinkering much. Both displays are connected to my Titan X - Swift via DP and MG279Q via miniDP now if it makes any difference, I'll have to see later on.

- MG279Q is pretty much a copy from Swift, only the stand is a bit different from back. Same joystick and buttons on the right side. The bottom stand is pretty much similar.
- No more "grainy" look with MG279Q when I compare to Swift.
- I'm imagining or I can even find more details from pictures taken with my Samsung S2 phone.








- MG279Q got much better image quality but it's a bit darker too (I still need to tune the image when I have time).
- I was surprised that the MG279Q got speakers. Definitely a plus for me as I mainly use only headphones and have annoying Creative boxes on my desktop.
- Update: mine came with a code of Assassin's Creed Unity. A nice bonus.


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Alright, got mine now. A few pics for the end of the day, my wife just got sick and we have a baby here so not much time to test more than this today. Price was 649 € in Finland.
> 
> The box.
> 
> Swift on the left side, MG279Q on the right side. This is to be my son's room hence the curtains and painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG279Q.
> 
> Bezel size. MG279Q is a tad thicker, but not a problem with single display for me.
> 
> AMD FreeSync - Menu shows 35 Hz to 90 Hz.
> 
> 
> First impressions on desktop without tinkering much. Both displays are connected to my Titan X - Swift via DP and MG279Q via miniDP now if it makes any difference, I'll have to see later on.
> 
> - MG279Q is pretty much a copy from Swift, only the stand is a bit different from back. Same joystick and buttons on the right side. The bottom stand is pretty much similar.
> - No more "grainy" look with MG279Q when I compare to Swift.
> - I'm imagining or I can even find more details from pictures taken with my Samsung S2 phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MG279Q got much better image quality but it's a bit darker too (I still need to tune the image when I have time).
> - I was surprised that the MG279Q got speakers. Definitely a plus for me as I mainly use only headphones and have annoying Creative boxes on my desktop.
Click to expand...





Nice. Thank you very much for sharing. 1+


----------



## Nicholars

More pictures! What is the IPS glow like and does it have a semi glossy coating?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

So jealous of Xarot right now.

When will it be mine turn.

More pics and your impressions on light bleed or any other common issues or just tell us it's beautiful and worth the wait.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> AMD FreeSync - Menu shows 35 Hz to 90 Hz.


That's interesting that it's only 35 to 90 hz considering the monitor can do 144 hz and the ROG can do 144hz.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's interesting that it's only 35 to 90 hz considering the monitor can do 144 hz and the ROG can do 144hz.


It's not as interesting as it is very annoying. I still want the monitor but I'm looking at it for what it is.. 144hz IPS 1440P, might as well be non freesync because I won't be enabling it unless I'm running a game that won't push past 90fps...

I'm sure it's still a very nice monitor but at this point I would think freesync is just a rush released gimmick.


----------



## Hattifnatten

*Tinfoil-hat on*
Is it possible that Asus did that intentionally to differensiate it from the Swift? From what I hear, Niexus have had no issues with overdrive and 30/40-144Hz a-sync range on their upcoming monitor. Would not look good if a non-RoG monitor overtook the RoG Swift, eh?


----------



## zealord

Even if freesync isn't great with this monitor you can still run it at 144hz and have a great monitor with great specifications. It's not like you lost money on FreeSync.
Of course I want FreeSync to work like it should be, but even if some people think they need to mention the flaws of this monitor or freesync over and over again it is still a great monitor (from what we've seen) and FreeSync is still better than no Sync at all.

I mean FreeSync doesn't even work with multiple GPUs so what kind of games would have more than 90 fps on a single 290X in 1440p anyways?









Still looks like a great monitor and I am very much looking forward to thorough reviews before maybe buying it.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> More pictures! What is the IPS glow like and does it have a semi glossy coating?


To be honest I'm not sure how to take a proper picture of this with my phone without any lighting, so you need to take it with a grain of salt now.







but here you go (taskbar slightly visible on bottom).



About glossy..I would say it's pretty same as the Swift, I can see my shadow from it when it's turned off and with a lamp in the room on but nothing more. Hope it helps.










Edit. That's it for tonight, it's already 11.30 pm here. Hope my pics were of some help, I too had been waiting for this screen for a long time.

I added a note into my post that my screen came with an AC: Unity code. Nice bonus as I got zero games with my Titan Xs..lol.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Even if freesync isn't great with this monitor you can still run it at 144hz and have a great monitor with great specifications. It's not like you lost money on FreeSync.
> Of course I want FreeSync to work like it should be, but even if some people think they need to mention the flaws of this monitor or freesync over and over again it is still a great monitor (from what we've seen) and FreeSync is still better than no Sync at all.
> 
> I mean FreeSync doesn't even work with multiple GPUs so what kind of games would have more than 90 fps on a single 290X in 1440p anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks like a great monitor and I am very much looking forward to thorough reviews before maybe buying it.


I agree, I'm griping just for the sake of griping but like I said.. I'm buying the monitor the second it's available still. I decided on CF tri-x 290x to tide me over until late 2016 anyway, so like you said it's useless for me for now. If I play a game that doesn't support crossfire, I'll disable it and enable freesync with the single card. In the end the monitor will be $150 less than the Swift and $200 less than the XB270HU, at the expense of maybe a tiny hit on game fluidity.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> *Tinfoil-hat on*
> Is it possible that Asus did that intentionally to differensiate it from the Swift? From what I hear, Niexus have had no issues with overdrive and 30/40-144Hz a-sync range on their upcoming monitor. Would not look good if a non-RoG monitor overtook the RoG Swift, eh?


It would be funny (read: annoying) as hell if they found a way to enable 144 Hz with Freesync on the MG as soon as the Swift stock ran out.

I'm completely covered in tinfoil right now.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It would be funny (read: annoying) as hell if they found a way to enable 144 Hz with Freesync on the MG as soon as the Swift stock ran out.
> 
> I'm completely covered in tinfoil right now.


Hahahah, but there is static coming off of my tinfoil. My monitors were all bought in 2010, so my only question is.. can firmware be flashed on new monitors? If not, the only way I see this being possible is if they already found it out and will just show us how to enable it later


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Alright, got mine now. A few pics for the end of the day, my wife just got sick and we have a baby here so not much time to test more than this today. Price was 649 € in Finland.
> 
> The box.
> 
> Swift on the left side, MG279Q on the right side. This is to be my son's room hence the curtains and painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG279Q.
> 
> Bezel size. MG279Q is a tad thicker, but not a problem with single display for me.
> 
> AMD FreeSync - Menu shows 35 Hz to 90 Hz.
> 
> 
> First impressions on desktop without tinkering much. Both displays are connected to my Titan X - Swift via DP and MG279Q via miniDP now if it makes any difference, I'll have to see later on.
> 
> - MG279Q is pretty much a copy from Swift, only the stand is a bit different from back. Same joystick and buttons on the right side. The bottom stand is pretty much similar.
> - No more "grainy" look with MG279Q when I compare to Swift.
> - I'm imagining or I can even find more details from pictures taken with my Samsung S2 phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MG279Q got much better image quality but it's a bit darker too (I still need to tune the image when I have time).
> - I was surprised that the MG279Q got speakers. Definitely a plus for me as I mainly use only headphones and have annoying Creative boxes on my desktop.
> - Update: mine came with a code of Assassin's Creed Unity. A nice bonus.


Congrats on your new monitor, it looks great.

I'm also very curious about the ips glow. Is it visible, do you actually notice it? In darker games, movies maybe?

And I also would like to ask you do you feel any tearing on this monitor+titan x. I guess the titan x can constantly keep the fps above 60 on all new games, so do you actually need freesync/g-sync in that case?

If you can make a comparison playing some very graphically demanding game on your swift with g-sync on and off and then playing it on this new monitor which will be with no freesync because of your nvidia gpu, do you feel any difference in those 3 scenarios in terms of smoothness?


----------



## TheCoxer

Damn, I'm jelly af!!!!! Would you say that the monitor is worth it despite the 35-90 cap? How's the out of the box colors?


----------



## FreeElectron

I am kind of undecided on which route to go.
The AMD 390X 8GB HBM route or the TITAN X/GTX 980 TI Route?
Gsync or FreeSync or No Sync to allow for blur/ghosting reduction?
The ACER XB270HU or the ASUS MG279Q?
What do you guys think?


----------



## TheCoxer

I'd say wait until the 390x is released before making any decisions. As it stands, Gsync is far superior to Freesync because a) better driver support b) sli-compability and c) Ultra Low Motion Blur which is like Overdrive. The XB270HU is going to $200 more since it has a g-sync module. I ain't going to lie, Nvidia is trouncing AMD right now and AMD's reluctance to release the 390x ain't helping their case.

If you need to upgrade now, go with Nvidia. If you can wait a month or two (maybe even up to like 5 since the 390x is said to be in short support), go with AMD.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I'd say wait until the 390x is released before making any decisions. As it stands, Gsync is far superior to Freesync because a) better driver support b) sli-compability and c) Ultra Low Motion Blur which is like Overdrive. The XB270HU is going to $200 more since it has a g-sync module. I ain't going to lie, Nvidia is trouncing AMD right now and AMD's reluctance to release the 390x ain't helping their case.
> 
> If you need to upgrade now, go with Nvidia. If you can wait a month or two (maybe even up to like 5 since the 390x is said to be in short support), go with AMD.


Note regarding point c
You can't run ULMB and Gsync in the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCENTRAL.com | Acer Predator XB270HU Review : Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB)*
> 
> Secondly when you are using the ULMB feature you cannot use G-sync. As a result you are restricted to the Vsync on/off situation which we discussed earlier in the review.


Anyway, thanks for the advice. I think i prefer waiting.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Note regarding point c
> You can't run ULMB and Gsync in the same time.
> Anyway, thanks for the advice. I think i prefer waiting.


I always get that mixed up. But G-sync doesn't ghost as much as Free-sync and that makes it A+ in my books. Not that I notice ghosting when I'm playing games anyways.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I always get that mixed up. But G-sync doesn't ghost as much as Free-sync and that makes it A+ in my books. Not that I notice ghosting when I'm playing games anyways.


I don't really like to get to that but the whole "Gsync doesn't ghost while freesync ghosts" makes no sense to me.
It could be something that has to do with the panels themselves. or not, anyway i hope that someday TFTCentral makes a review regarding this particular point.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure how to take a proper picture of this with my phone without any lighting, so you need to take it with a grain of salt now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here you go (taskbar slightly visible on bottom).
> 
> 
> 
> About glossy..I would say it's pretty same as the Swift, I can see my shadow from it when it's turned off and with a lamp in the room on but nothing more. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. That's it for tonight, it's already 11.30 pm here. Hope my pics were of some help, I too had been waiting for this screen for a long time.
> 
> I added a note into my post that my screen came with an AC: Unity code. Nice bonus as I got zero games with my Titan Xs..lol.


So its a matte coating then?

Is the camera making that look worse or does it look like that, if camera making it look worse then that looks relatively good compared to a lot of panels.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Even if freesync isn't great with this monitor you can still run it at 144hz and have a great monitor with great specifications. It's not like you lost money on FreeSync.
> Of course I want FreeSync to work like it should be, but even if some people think they need to mention the flaws of this monitor or freesync over and over again it is still a great monitor (from what we've seen) and FreeSync is still better than no Sync at all.
> 
> I mean FreeSync doesn't even work with multiple GPUs so what kind of games would have more than 90 fps on a single 290X in 1440p anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks like a great monitor and I am very much looking forward to thorough reviews before maybe buying it.


Really though yes freesync is nowhere near as good as Gsync but 35-90hz if overdrive works is going to be fine for any new game with good graphics, no card other than a titan X is going to be getting over 90 in the next gen games coming out this year and games like GTA V, far cry 4 etc. So 35-90hz is pretty useful... And if you are playing a game like CS:GO on it you can turn vsync off and run at 144hz... Seems good overall but not as good as gsync obviously... If the panel does not have a grainy matte coating and the IPS glow is ok then it will be quite good. Not sure if I want to spend £500 on an IPS anymore with more VA screens coming out.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I always get that mixed up. But G-sync doesn't ghost as much as Free-sync and that makes it A+ in my books. Not that I notice ghosting when I'm playing games anyways.


The whole freesync monitors are ghosting debacle is because up until now none of the freesync monitors worked with overdrive while freesync was on. The MG279Q's overdrive works with freesync albeit the range is limited between 35-90hz. Whether or not having overdrive working in tandem with freesync has anything to do with its adaptive refresh range only being 35-90hz is still to be confirmed by anyone, but that appears to currently be the case. Or like someone else said prior, Asus doesn't want to make the ROG Swift appear inferior by making the MG279Q work up to 144hz with freesync and overdrive, i feel that this is unlikely, because they'd really only be shooting themselves in the foot by doing that. Since the XB270HU launched the ROG Swift already became old news and can be considered inferior with its TN panel, the only things in favor for the swift is no ips glow, and 3d vision support, the latter not as important to most people even.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Congrats on your new monitor, it looks great.
> 
> I'm also very curious about the ips glow. Is it visible, do you actually notice it? In darker games, movies maybe?
> 
> And I also would like to ask you do you feel any tearing on this monitor+titan x. I guess the titan x can constantly keep the fps above 60 on all new games, so do you actually need freesync/g-sync in that case?
> 
> If you can make a comparison playing some very graphically demanding game on your swift with g-sync on and off and then playing it on this new monitor which will be with no freesync because of your nvidia gpu, do you feel any difference in those 3 scenarios in terms of smoothness?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So its a matte coating then?
> 
> Is the camera making that look worse or does it look like that, if camera making it look worse then that looks relatively good compared to a lot of panels.


Yup. Camera makes it a tad worse really, but the area you can see more bright on the right low corner in the picture can be seen in games too (I tested Thief and dark areas). A bit annoying maybe.

I noticed one possible issue with the screen, I am at 100 brightness already but either I am 1) too used to having a really bright TN screen, or 2) there isn't the possibility to turn brightness up just enough . I'm currently at work and trying to compare it with my IPS at work (HP Z24i). I tried fiddling around with my HP and the IPS is a bit darker than TN really, but I think my HP is still a bit brighter. It may be a real problem for me as my sight is not very good and had two surgeries in my eyes too..in games, of course the colors are much better but unless I can turn up brightness from games, there can be corners where I cannot really see anything in the game (for example Thief Gold's first level from 1998).

I reinstalled the NVIDIA drivers already. Anything more I could try Windows-wise?

About tearing I didn't have enough time to test yet. I only tested my favourite game I played for a decade (Quake II DM) and it was butter smooth, no tearing. I am forcing it to 120 Hz though. G-sync of Freesync is no big deal to me, I can live without very well. Could be that years and years of SLI stuttering has made me to accept just about anything. I use Titan X SLI now by they way, so FPS will be very high most times in case the game supports SLI properly.

I'm currently waiting for others to get their screens and their experiences.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yup. Camera makes it a tad worse really, but the area you can see more bright on the right low corner in the picture can be seen in games too (I tested Thief and dark areas). A bit annoying maybe.
> 
> I noticed one possible issue with the screen, I am at 100 brightness already but either I am 1) too used to having a really bright TN screen, or 2) there isn't the possibility to turn brightness up just enough . I'm currently at work and trying to compare it with my IPS at work (HP Z24i). I tried fiddling around with my HP and the IPS is a bit darker than TN really, but I think my HP is still a bit brighter. It may be a real problem for me as my sight is not very good and had two surgeries in my eyes too..in games, of course the colors are much better but unless I can turn up brightness from games, there can be corners where I cannot really see anything in the game (for example Thief Gold's first level from 1998).
> 
> I reinstalled the NVIDIA drivers already. Anything more I could try Windows-wise?
> 
> About tearing I didn't have enough time to test yet. I only tested my favourite game I played for a decade (Quake II DM) and it was butter smooth, no tearing. I am forcing it to 120 Hz though. G-sync of Freesync is no big deal to me, I can live without very well. Could be that years and years of SLI stuttering has made me to accept just about anything. I use Titan X SLI now by they way, so FPS will be very high most times in case the game supports SLI properly.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for others to get their screens and their experiences.


if 350 cd/m2 isn't enough for you at maximum brightness i don't think there is much you can really do.... I would have to wear sunglasses just to use a screen that bright, im at 80 cd/m2 24/7 in a dark cave and its plenty bright for me. Only way you should need to run it at max brightness is if you're playing in like direct sunlight >_>


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> if 350 cd/m2 isn't enough for you at maximum brightness i don't think there is much you can really do.... I would have to wear sunglasses just to use a screen that bright, im at 80 cd/m2 24/7 in a dark cave and its plenty bright for me. Only way you should need to run it at max brightness is if you're playing in like direct sunlight >_>










I'll have to test a bit more tonight. I'll try fiddling around in NVIDIA's settings. Thanks


----------



## Battou62

@xarot

How does this guy have one of these monitors already?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> @xarot
> 
> How does this guy have one of these monitors already?


Because 13 items are in stock in my closest PC shop right now.







They sold the first already 5 days ago.









http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/31721/frnfm/Asus-MG279Q-27-LED-IPS-pelinaytto

What's funny is that the monitor isn't listed at ASUS' site yet.


----------



## medgart

@xarot

Do you have a calibration device?

On the first of your photos with the Swift and MG279Q on it, the colours on the MG279Q look much better but a little bit darker than they should be maybe (especially the green trees in the foreground are too dark imo). The colours look a little burned out, that usually happens when the brightness is too high.

On the other hand the colours on the Swift look washed out, but the photo is taken from above and it is a tn panel, so are the colours on the Swift still washed out when you look directly at the screen?

Maybe both of these monitors need calibration?


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure how to take a proper picture of this with my phone without any lighting, so you need to take it with a grain of salt now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here you go (taskbar slightly visible on bottom).
> 
> 
> 
> About glossy..I would say it's pretty same as the Swift, I can see my shadow from it when it's turned off and with a lamp in the room on but nothing more. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. That's it for tonight, it's already 11.30 pm here. Hope my pics were of some help, I too had been waiting for this screen for a long time.
> 
> I added a note into my post that my screen came with an AC: Unity code. Nice bonus as I got zero games with my Titan Xs..lol.


I received mine yesterday and it looks like we have the exact same light bleed in lower right corner, the other corners are much better but still not as good as my old monitors. I was about to return the screen cause i thought i got unlucky.
Freesync was impressive, minor ghosting in the windmill demo but not noticeable in gaming, playing with frames at 40's to 60+ was impressively smooth. ( please note this is the first time i have seen g/free sync live, so i have no references )
The only major fault as of yet, is the bleeding in the corners, especially lower right. When it's darker outside i will post some pictures.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> I received mine yesterday and it looks like we have the exact same light bleed in lower right corner, the other corners are much better but still not as good as my old monitors. I was about to return the screen cause i thought i got unlucky.
> Freesync was impressive, minor ghosting in the windmill demo but not noticeable in gaming, playing with frames at 40's to 60+ was impressively smooth. ( please note this is the first time i have seen g/free sync live, so i have no references )
> The only major fault as of yet, is the bleeding in the corners, especially lower right. When it's darker outside i will post some pictures.


Is the bleed noticeable in games?


----------



## mirijevski

xarot & Thoroughbred please tell if the panel is dark or slightly darker??? I really been saving up for this one, just for Photoshop, and if it's darker panel it would be a disaster for me







I can't afford another monitor. I really need bright monitor...

thanks!


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Is the bleed noticeable in games?


yes








sorry my phone camera is ****


edit: mirijevski dark or slightly darker? not sure i understand


----------



## medgart

I also do a lot of photoshop work and at least to me the colours are crucial, it's one of the reasons stopping me to get the Swift. The Acer with the same panel looks like has ips glow issues and I'm really worried about Acer's build quality.

I was waiting for a monitor which is great for gaming and also photo editing and according to asus this is the one.
"ASUS MG279Q is focused on those that want a gaming monitor that can also handle professional content creation."
https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065

But if in reality this panel is too dark and also has ips glow issues then I don't know...

If you guys who already have this monitor give us as much information as possible I think everyone would be very thankful to you, as there's still no reviews on this one. I look forward to seeing tftcentral's review though.


----------



## zealord

man when will there be reviews out for it


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure how to take a proper picture of this with my phone without any lighting, so you need to take it with a grain of salt now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here you go (taskbar slightly visible on bottom).
> 
> 
> 
> About glossy..I would say it's pretty same as the Swift, I can see my shadow from it when it's turned off and with a lamp in the room on but nothing more. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. That's it for tonight, it's already 11.30 pm here. Hope my pics were of some help, I too had been waiting for this screen for a long time.
> 
> I added a note into my post that my screen came with an AC: Unity code. Nice bonus as I got zero games with my Titan Xs..lol.


That can't be how it looks for real now can it? I mean the camera has to increase it right?
A screen like that would honestly drive me nuts.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> I also do a lot of photoshop work and at least to me the colours are crucial, it's one of the reasons stopping me to get the Swift. The Acer with the same panel looks like has ips glow issues and I'm really worried about Acer's build quality.
> 
> I was waiting for a monitor which is great for gaming and also photo editing and according to asus this is the one.
> "ASUS MG279Q is focused on those that want a gaming monitor that can also handle professional content creation."
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065
> 
> But if in reality this panel is too dark and also has ips glow issues then I don't know...
> 
> If you guys who already have this monitor give us as much information as possible I think everyone would be very thankful to you, as there's still no reviews on this one. I look forward to seeing tftcentral's review though.


I get my calibrator back tomorrow, but the colors look just fine and i find it more than bright enough. But with terrible glow in lower right corner. If you want to use it for photoshop you should wait for a review


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> I get my calibrator back tomorrow, but the colors look just fine and i find it more than bright enough. But with terrible glow in lower right corner. If you want to use it for photoshop you should wait for a review


What brightness setting do you use? If you lower it does it get less terrible? Looks like this will have the same ips glow issues as the acer, after all it's the same AUO panel.


----------



## zealord

Do all IPS monitors have glow these days? I have never owned one and never put much thought into it, but the ACER Gsync has it aswell apparently


----------



## TheCoxer

Dammit, what a disappointment. Well, what did I expect? It's an IPS monitor and they usually have IPS glow. I didn't expect the glow to be...noticeable and bright I wonder if it's the panel or you two got defective models. I hope reviewers give their initial impressions soon.


----------



## overvolted

So what's the draw back on freesync in comparison to gsync exactly? More input lag, more ghosting, and more limited hz range?


----------



## medgart

After Swift's "green ghosting", Acer's ips glow and build quality issues and the new BenQ/AMD's AMA issue and it also being a TN I finally expected a perfection from the Asus MG279Q, but I guess I expect too much.

It's ridiculous how these brands charge us with premium prices and giving us far from premium quality monitors.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Ugh.. I'll keep waiting to see some more reviews or maybe the bleed magically backs off with a better calibration.. Now I'm reconsidering the XG270HU .. I'm not sure the washed colors will bug me as much as that light bleeding across half the screen... and $120 less.


----------



## Assirra

nvm, no idea what i am talking about


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Ugh.. I'll keep waiting to see some more reviews or maybe the bleed magically backs off with a better calibration.. Now I'm reconsidering the XG270HU .. I'm not sure the washed colors will bug me as much as that light bleeding across half the screen... and $120 less.


Review about this one is coming very soon from tftcentral, I'm curious about this monitor as well. But that orange though, I think it will be really distracting, idk.

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/593093433423765505


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Review about this one is coming very soon from tftcentral, I'm curious about this monitor as well. But that orange though, I think it will be really distracting, idk.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/593093433423765505


I don't mind the orange, but I can't stand the lack of a vesa mount. We're playing top dollar for this!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Review about this one is coming very soon from tftcentral, I'm curious about this monitor as well. But that orange though, I think it will be really distracting, idk.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/593093433423765505


Yeah from all the reviews I've looked at, it's shaped up to be a very nice monitor.. Probably the best bang for the buck screen out there right now.

And yes.. The orange frame and X stand (plus no VESA mounting) is silly. I decided against it because it's a TN panel but it looks like these IPS screens have their own equally annoying issues. I was really set on the MG279Q but now I'm unsure.. again.. Guess my 1080 monitors may live for a long time afterall


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yup. Camera makes it a tad worse really, but the area you can see more bright on the right low corner in the picture can be seen in games too (I tested Thief and dark areas). A bit annoying maybe.
> 
> I noticed one possible issue with the screen, I am at 100 brightness already but either I am 1) too used to having a really bright TN screen, or 2) there isn't the possibility to turn brightness up just enough . I'm currently at work and trying to compare it with my IPS at work (HP Z24i). I tried fiddling around with my HP and the IPS is a bit darker than TN really, but I think my HP is still a bit brighter. It may be a real problem for me as my sight is not very good and had two surgeries in my eyes too..in games, of course the colors are much better but unless I can turn up brightness from games, there can be corners where I cannot really see anything in the game (for example Thief Gold's first level from 1998).
> 
> I reinstalled the NVIDIA drivers already. Anything more I could try Windows-wise?
> 
> About tearing I didn't have enough time to test yet. I only tested my favourite game I played for a decade (Quake II DM) and it was butter smooth, no tearing. I am forcing it to 120 Hz though. G-sync of Freesync is no big deal to me, I can live without very well. Could be that years and years of SLI stuttering has made me to accept just about anything. I use Titan X SLI now by they way, so FPS will be very high most times in case the game supports SLI properly.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for others to get their screens and their experiences.


Do you mean "yup" it is a matte coating? Was the screenshot of the backlight bleed / glow taken at 100% brightness?


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Yeah from all the reviews I've looked at, it's shaped up to be a very nice monitor.. Probably the best bang for the buck screen out there right now.
> 
> And yes.. The orange frame and X stand (plus no VESA mounting) is silly. I decided against it because it's a TN panel but it looks like these IPS screens have their own equally annoying issues. I was really set on the MG279Q but now I'm unsure.. again.. Guess my 1080 monitors may live for a long time afterall


Do you have any recent reviews? Everytime I google or youtube XG270HU reviews, all I get are reviews from months ago.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Review about this one is coming very soon from tftcentral, I'm curious about this monitor as well. But that orange though, I think it will be really distracting, idk.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/593093433423765505


Eh? Thats the Acer not asus


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Yeah from all the reviews I've looked at, it's shaped up to be a very nice monitor.. Probably the best bang for the buck screen out there right now.
> 
> And yes.. The orange frame and X stand (plus no VESA mounting) is silly. I decided against it because it's a TN panel but it looks like these IPS screens have their own equally annoying issues. I was really set on the MG279Q but now I'm unsure.. again.. Guess my 1080 monitors may live for a long time afterall


And this XG270HU is 6-bit panel.

Let's wait for reviews about the MG279Q and pray for the best







.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Eh? Thats the Acer not asus


Yes we were talking about this Acer and review about it is coming very soon on tftcentral and hopefully after that we'll get a review for the MG279Q as well.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Do you have any recent reviews? Everytime I google or youtube XG270HU reviews, all I get are reviews from months ago.


I think the most recent I've seen is the Hexus review from April.

There are two reviews on amazon.com , both 5 star : http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XG270HU-omidpx-FREESYNC-Widescreen/dp/B00VRCLHYS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430935661&sr=8-1&keywords=xg270hu

They reiterate what the bigger reviews say though.. No issues other than color reproduction and TN viewing angles anywhere I look. I would like to see one in person and make the decision for myself, I really can't stand the color quality on my old Asus VH236 monitors. So it looks like we have a choice of lower quality color with no light bleed and less viewing angle for a much lower price, or IPS beautiful colors with annoying light bleed in dark scenes..

I still want to hear more about the Asus though, I find it hard to believe they would release a 600 dollar monitor with bleed that travels across half the screen at low brightness levels...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> And this XG270HU is 6-bit panel.
> 
> Let's wait for reviews about the MG279Q and pray for the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


That's not helping







.. I'm so sick of being unsure what to get!!!


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> That's not helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm so sick of being unsure what to get!!!


I just wanna play games and laugh at dank memes. I didn't ask for such uncertainty!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> That's not helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm so sick of being unsure what to get!!!


Same here bro, same here...


----------



## unlocknunload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> That's not helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm so sick of being unsure what to get!!!


First world problems!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do you mean "yup" it is a matte coating? Was the screenshot of the backlight bleed / glow taken at 100% brightness?


Matte. Now I can't remember if it was at 100 % brightness, between 80 to 100. It's much worse in the picture, not in reality. I could see it in games still though.

Many questions here, unfortunately I have very limited time to answer.

About the brightness issue, it was real BUT then I hooked the monitor up with my work laptop with Intel HD Graphics and a DisplayPort, and it's much brighter, it's looks completely normal now on desktop. I believe my gaming PC's Windows 8.1 must be very confused after hooking MG279Q up right after my Swift. I really could not believe the screen would be that dark at 100 % brightness, it felt like 20 %? I'm going to download some darker mood games on my lappy and see how it looks. I'll hope for the best. If all is good, I'm going to try some Linux distro first on my gaming PC.

So, not much answers here but my updated first impressions today are that if the brightness issues for me are somewhat solved, then only the glow/backlight bleed in one corner of the screen is a bit annoying if you play games with lost of darkness and of course in movies. Could be a deal breaker for many.

I think I could live with the bleeding issue as the superior image quality, multiple input ports, integrated speakers, 144 Hz and perhaps Freesync are more important things for me. On top of that though, I have made an enquiry to the local shop what their return policy is with monitors. I too would like to see if the bleeding/glow issue exists in every screen and if they see it in reviews. My Swift is perfect, but as I wrote before the image quality is not the best and it only has one input.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I just wanna play games and laugh at dank memes. I didn't ask for such uncertainty!


This is true.

...At this point I may grab the XG270HU and the MG279Q and return whichever one I like the least.. That sounds promising








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> First world problems!


This is planet earth problems! Light bleed and/or poor viewing angles could thrust us into global chaos! Which monitor do we get!!!!!


----------



## toffty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> At this point I may grab the XG270HU and the MG279Q and return whichever one I like the least.. That sounds promising


I would consider the Acer XG270HU if it weren't for that orange bezel/stand. --- Hey Acer, just make it black!
Anyone know how easy it would be to spray paint it? (ease of removing the frame that is)

On topic.... I'm ok with some bleeding as I don't play in the dark, dark games. If some bleeding is the only issue I'll grab the Asus mg279q as soon as i can.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Matte. Now I can't remember if it was at 100 % brightness, between 80 to 100. It's much worse in the picture, not in reality. I could see it in games still though.
> 
> Many questions here, unfortunately I have very limited time to answer.
> 
> About the brightness issue, it was real BUT then I hooked the monitor up with my work laptop with Intel HD Graphics and a DisplayPort, and it's much brighter, it's looks completely normal now on desktop. I believe my gaming PC's Windows 8.1 must be very confused after hooking MG279Q up right after my Swift. I really could not believe the screen would be that dark at 100 % brightness, it felt like 20 %? I'm going to download some darker mood games on my lappy and see how it looks. I'll hope for the best. If all is good, I'm going to try some Linux distro first on my gaming PC.
> 
> So, not much answers here but my updated first impressions today are that if the brightness issues for me are somewhat solved, then only the glow/backlight bleed in one corner of the screen is a bit annoying if you play games with lost of darkness and of course in movies. Could be a deal breaker for many.
> 
> I think I could live with the bleeding issue as the superior image quality, multiple input ports, integrated speakers, 144 Hz and perhaps Freesync are more important things for me. On top of that though, I have made an enquiry to the local shop what their return policy is with monitors. I too would like to see if the bleeding/glow issue exists in every screen and if they see it in reviews. My Swift is perfect, but as I wrote before the image quality is not the best and it only has one input.


Quoting myself.









Tried Thief Gold on my laptop with MG279Q and it was brighter with 5 % brightness than what it was with my gaming PC at 100 %. Tomorrow I'll test some more with my gaming PC, but fingers crossed I hope it's not some issue with my Titan Xs.


----------



## Cortez42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Same here bro, same here...


The struggle is real!

At least my wallet is happy while I'm still undecided of what to get.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toffty*
> 
> I would consider the Acer XG270HU if it weren't for that orange bezel/stand. --- Hey Acer, just make it black!
> Anyone know how easy it would be to spray paint it? (ease of removing the frame that is)
> 
> On topic.... I'm ok with some bleeding as I don't play in the dark, dark games. If some bleeding is the only issue I'll grab the Asus mg279q as soon as i can.


It wouldn't take much know how to repaint it but quite the annoyance (not even considering warranty). The only real downfall is no vesa mounting.. otherwise I would just throw the stock stand in the garbage..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Quoting myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Thief Gold on my laptop with MG279Q and it was brighter with 5 % brightness than what it was with my gaming PC at 100 %. Tomorrow I'll test some more with my gaming PC, but fingers crossed I hope it's not some issue with my Titan Xs.


This is promising, so that should clear up the brightness issue down to an external problem.. I guess when you have time to calibrate it to whatever settings you personally enjoy.. let us now about the light bleed. It could be that you were previously keeping the brightness unreasonably high to make up for the low brightness settings from the PC I hope









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cortez42*
> 
> The struggle is real!
> 
> At least my wallet is happy while I'm still undecided of what to get.


My wallet is never happy.. I had money saved for CF 390x + new monitor, but waited so long family "needs" ate up over half of it. The sooner I make up my mind the more I have to spend on goodies!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlocknunload*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> That's not helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm so sick of being unsure what to get!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems!
Click to expand...

This kind of thing stems more so from the fact that we've already had CRT and plasma tech accustoming us to higher standards.

Here i am, browsing this thread on a CRT monitor that passes absolutely all image quality tests, trying to figure out if there's an LCD monitor out there that could replace my own without driving me nuts.

I don't even think a restrictive aspect ratio and electromagnetic interference are as bad as that IPS glow.

Pretty sure i'll end up skipping this one after all...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> This kind of thing stems more so from the fact that we've already had CRT and plasma tech accustoming us to higher standards.
> 
> Here i am, browsing this thread on a CRT monitor that passes absolutely all image quality tests, trying to figure out if there's an LCD monitor out there that could replace my own without driving me nuts.
> 
> I don't even think a restrictive aspect ratio and electromagnetic interference are as bad as that IPS glow.
> 
> Pretty sure i'll end up skipping this one after all...


CRTs will reign again!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> This kind of thing stems more so from the fact that we've already had CRT and plasma tech accustoming us to higher standards.
> 
> Here i am, browsing this thread on a CRT monitor that passes absolutely all image quality tests, trying to figure out if there's an LCD monitor out there that could replace my own without driving me nuts.
> 
> I don't even think a restrictive aspect ratio and electromagnetic interference are as bad as that IPS glow.
> 
> Pretty sure i'll end up skipping this one after all...


I would trade my spleen for a flat screen that gave a sony FW900 a run for it's money... In fact I believe that monitor is also close to 1440p. That's why I've been waiting for this monitor because of the supposed near professional color quality these IPS panels are boasting.

I'm sure this Asus monitor will likely be one of the best looking screens we've seen since the days of high end CRTs that's for sure. Response times are getting to near unnoticeable differences, it seems like the IPS light bleed and a tad of color clarity are the only stepping stones left before we can officially say the CRT is dead


----------



## mirijevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Quoting myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Thief Gold on my laptop with MG279Q and it was brighter with 5 % brightness than what it was with my gaming PC at 100 %. Tomorrow I'll test some more with my gaming PC, but fingers crossed I hope it's not some issue with my Titan Xs.


xarot which graphics card(manufacturer) do you use and which cable you use to connect your PC to MG279Q?


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> xarot which graphics card(manufacturer) do you use and which cable you use to connect your PC to MG279Q?


You can use any graphics card to use the MG279Q, but you have to use an Free-sync enabled Graphics card to use Free-sync. He probably used a DP1.2a cable to get 144hz.


----------



## mirijevski

I'm interested where the low brightness problem originates, that's why I'm asking


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> xarot which graphics card(manufacturer) do you use and which cable you use to connect your PC to MG279Q?


Pretty sure he said he was using Titan X Sli. I don't think he was using Displayport with it.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> This is why I decided against the Acer XG270HU. I know people are saying the color gamut is close on these new TN panels but I'm just much more impressed by the look of good quality IPS panels. I played a few games on a 1080P 40" IPS screen and then went back to my regular TN monitors and couldn't believe how washed out everything looked. Drove out to the store to look at monitors and noticed the same thing immediately. Once you get a taste of IPS it's hard to look back.


There is no contest between an IPS panel and TN for image quality. I found this out when I got an old, used Dell 2007fp. I had it as a secondary screen next to a Samsung T260HD. The Dell looked so much better I couldn't leave it on while playing a game, it was too distracting. I did a little research and found out that the Dell had an IPS panel which is why it looked so much better than my brand new monitor.

Since then I have only bought IPS or VA panels. I recently bought the Acer XB270HU and while it is overall a very good monitor mine has either a dead pixel or spot of dust, it is actually kind of hard to tell which. I am returning it right now, as I won't live with a defect on a $800 monitor. I'll either wait a few months until the quality control gets better on this model or see how this Asus model turns out.

In any case, whatever I buy will be IPS.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I would trade my spleen for a flat screen that gave a sony FW900 a run for it's money... In fact I believe that monitor is also close to 1440p. That's why I've been waiting for this monitor because of the supposed near professional color quality these IPS panels are boasting.
> 
> I'm sure this Asus monitor will likely be one of the best looking screens we've seen since the days of high end CRTs that's for sure. Response times are getting to near unnoticeable differences, it seems like the IPS light bleed and a tad of color clarity are the only stepping stones left before we can officially say the CRT is dead


Contrast ratio as well... need OLED or some good VA for that


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Contrast ratio as well... need OLED or some good VA for that


In tablets, the choice is even clearer. No dimming, or shutting down OLED, please.
Plus, 550 cd/m2 brightness really helps when watching movies.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> In tablets, the choice is even clearer. No dimming, or shutting down OLED, please.
> Plus, 550 cd/m2 brightness really helps when watching movies.


Are there even any OLED monitors out there? LG OLED Tvs look very beautiful...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Are there even any OLED monitors out there? LG OLED Tvs look very beautiful...


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1015238-REG/sony_pvma250_25_professional_oled.html


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1015238-REG/sony_pvma250_25_professional_oled.html


What a steal. Lemme go to the bank /s


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> What a steal. Lemme go to the bank /s


Just ordered 6 for epic eyefinity. Why not, just sold my private jet.










On topic.. I'm looking around to see if there is any new word on a US release. I still find it so odd that people across the pond got their hands on this monitor when it was clearly posted that US was their priority.. I wonder how the few that are out there ended up on the market.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> In tablets, the choice is even clearer. No dimming, or shutting down OLED, please.
> Plus, 550 cd/m2 brightness really helps when watching movies.


Wow... 550cdm2 brightness... you would need some oakleys for that... I watch videos at about 120-150cdm brightness, mainly because the blacks are better at lower brightness. This is what is putting me off buying this screen or any IPS...the blacks and white glow... My edge dimming VA screen absolutely destroys my IPS monitor when it comes to contrast and rich colours. IPS does look nice providing it is a bright game, but when you play a dark game it is not ideal, my current IPS has a glossy coating so I don't think I will like matte coating either... this still looks like the best monitor ATM, but I want a 1440p 144hz VA screen.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Wow... 550cdm2 brightness... you would need some oakleys for that... I watch videos at about 120-150cdm brightness, mainly because the blacks are better at lower brightness. This is what is putting me off buying this screen or any IPS...the blacks and white glow... My edge dimming VA screen absolutely destroys my IPS monitor when it comes to contrast and rich colours. IPS does look nice providing it is a bright game, but when you play a dark game it is not ideal, my current IPS has a glossy coating so I don't think I will like matte coating either... this still looks like the best monitor ATM, but I want a 1440p 144hz VA screen.


It uses a very light matte almost semi glossy coating, similar to the Acer XB270HU and doesn't produce a grainy image that heavier matte coatings would. My VG248QE had a heavy matte coating and i just removed it, and although the polarizer layer is now exposed at least i get a much better glossy screen to look at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Just ordered 6 for epic eyefinity. Why not, just sold my private jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic.. I'm looking around to see if there is any new word on a US release. I still find it so odd that people across the pond got their hands on this monitor when it was clearly posted that US was their priority.. I wonder how the few that are out there ended up on the market.


I know right? It's like the US isn't a first world country anymore, we should be getting things first damn it!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> xarot which graphics card(manufacturer) do you use and which cable you use to connect your PC to MG279Q?


EVGA GTX Titan X SuperClockeds in SLI and tried two DisplayPort cables, one that came with the swift and one miniDP-DP from Accell. I have the issue on both my computers where I've used the ROG Swift before. Other PC has GTX 780 TI SLI. But on my laptop all good. Odd.







Both are Windows 8.1 PCs. Too bad I don't have any AMD cards in my hands to test.

I would really imagine I'll have to reload OS and see. It must be some color/gamma/whatever setting not working properly in Windows and needs to be hard reset from somewhere.

A bit similar issue I found here: http://forums.evga.com/Displayport-brightness-bug-RMA-cards-quality-Nvidia-driver-support-m2090408.aspx


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> EVGA GTX Titan X SuperClockeds in SLI and tried two DisplayPort cables, one that came with the swift and one miniDP-DP from Accell. I have the issue on both my computers where I've used the ROG Swift before. Other PC has GTX 780 TI SLI. But on my laptop all good. Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are Windows 8.1 PCs. Too bad I don't have any AMD cards in my hands to test.
> 
> I would really imagine I'll have to reload OS and see. It must be some color/gamma/whatever setting not working properly in Windows and needs to be hard reset from somewhere.
> 
> A bit similar issue I found here: http://forums.evga.com/Displayport-brightness-bug-RMA-cards-quality-Nvidia-driver-support-m2090408.aspx


So it might not be the monitor itself. Could the IPS glow be caused by this issue as well?


----------



## medgart

So it turns out that if you want Freesync you can't use a monitor's full potential. What do I mean?

The review for the Acer XG270HU from tftcentral is out and if you want Freesync with Acer XG270HU then you won't be able to use OD (which means the responce times are fairly slow at ~7.7ms G2G).

The same goes for the BenQ XL2730Z. If you want Freesync with BenQ XL2730Z then you won't be able to use AMA (which means the responce times are fairly slow at ~8.5ms G2G).

Of course you can use OD (Acer) and AMA (BenQ) if you want much better response time but then you won't be able to use Freesync.

In order to use Freesync with these monitors you need to have: 1) FreeSync enabled graphics card, 2) FreeSync capable drivers, 3) DisplayPort interface. If you eliminate one of these 3 things you you will be able to use OD (Acer) and AMA (BenQ). This is explained excellent on tftcentral' s reviews for the Acer and BenQ, so definitely check it out.

Which brings me to the Asus MG279Q. Probably this limitation of 35Hz-90Hz is because you'll be able to use OD in that range, if someone can confirm this because I'm not sure if this is true or not? But it looks like that will be the case. So on the Asus you can have 144Hz with no Freesync or 35Hz-90Hz with Freesync (and probably OD in that range?)

In other words you can't use any of these 3 monitors full potential if you want Freesync. That's definitely on AMD's side and I think it's a big fail for Freesync. I don't really care that much about Freesync or Gsync anyway since a lot of people say that they don't even notice any difference if Freesync/Gsync is turned on/off when you can keep high fps all the time but I think this is something very important to consider if you want to buy one of these monitors.

I hope the next review from tftcentral will be for the Asus MG279Q.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So it turns out that if you want Freesync you can't use a monitor's full potential. What do I mean?
> 
> The review for the Acer XG270HU from tftcentral is out and if you want Freesync with Acer XG270HU then you won't be able to use OD (which means the responce times are fairly slow at ~7.7ms G2G).
> 
> The same goes for the BenQ XL2730Z. If you want Freesync with BenQ XL2730Z then you won't be able to use AMA (which means the responce times are fairly slow at ~8.5ms G2G).
> 
> Of course you can use OD (Acer) and AMA (BenQ) if you want much better response time but then you won't be able to use Freesync.
> 
> In order to use Freesync with these monitors you need to have: 1) FreeSync enabled graphics card, 2) FreeSync capable drivers, 3) DisplayPort interface. If you eliminate one of these 3 things you you will be able to use OD (Acer) and AMA (BenQ). This is explained excellent on tftcentral' s reviews for the Acer and BenQ, so definitely check it out.
> 
> Which brings me to the Asus MG279Q. Probably this limitation of 35Hz-90Hz is because you'll be able to use OD in that range, if someone can confirm this because I'm not sure if this is true or not? But it looks like that will be the case. So on the Asus you can have 144Hz with no Freesync or 35Hz-90Hz with Freesync (and probably OD in that range?)
> 
> In other words you can't use any of these 3 monitors full potential if you want Freesync. That's definitely on AMD's side and I think it's a big fail for Freesync. I don't really care that much about Freesync or Gsync anyway since a lot of people say that they don't even notice any difference if Freesync/Gsync is turned on/off when you can keep high fps all the time but I think this is something very important to consider if you want to buy one of these monitors.
> 
> I hope the next review from tftcentral will be for the Asus MG279Q.


So the purpose of OD is not only anti-ghosting, it also improves G2G response times? A 1ms to a 7.7 ms response time is a huge jump. I hope Tftcentral is speedy with their MG279Q review!


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> So the purpose of OD is not only anti-ghosting, it also improves G2G response times? A 1ms to a 7.7 ms response time is a huge jump. I hope Tftcentral is speedy with their MG279Q review!


???

Ghosting is result of slow pixel transitions- G2G is measurment of pixel transition speed


----------



## mirijevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> EVGA GTX Titan X SuperClockeds in SLI and tried two DisplayPort cables, one that came with the swift and one miniDP-DP from Accell. I have the issue on both my computers where I've used the ROG Swift before. Other PC has GTX 780 TI SLI. But on my laptop all good. Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are Windows 8.1 PCs. Too bad I don't have any AMD cards in my hands to test.
> 
> I would really imagine I'll have to reload OS and see. It must be some color/gamma/whatever setting not working properly in Windows and needs to be hard reset from somewhere.


xarot just to exclude all nVidia software 'optimizations', please reboot in safe mode with DP and let me know how monitor reacts...

P.S.
did you get any software with monitor, divers etc. and did you install any of it?


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Probably this limitation of 35Hz-90Hz is because you'll be able to use OD in that range, if someone can confirm this because I'm not sure if this is true or not? But it looks like that will be the case. So on the Asus you can have 144Hz with no Freesync or 35Hz-90Hz with Freesync (and probably OD in that range?)
> .


Yes OD works with Freesync at 35-90Hz.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> ???
> 
> Ghosting is result of slow pixel transitions- G2G is measurment of pixel transition speed


The way he phrased it seemed like Freesync w/o OD increased the response timing from 1ms to 7.7 ms while having ghosting.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> So the purpose of OD is not only anti-ghosting, it also improves G2G response times? A 1ms to a 7.7 ms response time is a huge jump. I hope Tftcentral is speedy with their MG279Q review!


Yes OD improves the response time a lot. But even with OD the response time in reality is never 1ms. Check tftcentral's reviews for the Acer XG270HU, BenQ XL2730Z, Asus ROG Swift PG278Q etc.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> Yes OD works with Freesync at 35-90Hz.


Does OD help against blurring and ghosting?


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> The way he phrased it seemed like Freesync w/o OD increased the response timing from 1ms to 7.7 ms while having ghosting.


That's generally correct - if you disable overdrive then ghosting will increase.


----------



## Gdourado

If you want to always be in the Freesync range, how can you limit your frame rate to 90hz?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> If you want to always be in the Freesync range, how can you limit your frame rate to 90hz?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good question.. I'm guessing the monitor will lock at 90hz so uh.. do we have to enable vsync too?









This is getting confusing


----------



## TheMentalist

You know what, I'm just gonna play games without freesync and see how it all goes. I don't want to make another thing to be a deal breaker for me, since there are no perfect monitors..


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> xarot just to exclude all nVidia software 'optimizations', please reboot in safe mode with DP and let me know how monitor reacts...
> 
> P.S.
> did you get any software with monitor, divers etc. and did you install any of it?


I don't have optical drive.

It seems I fixed the issue, but I didn't really do anything.







Now I am using 70 % brightness and it looks perfect. On Swift I used ~25-32 % brightness. But TN have higher brightness anyway.

Only problem now is the amount of glow in my screen. With black images etc., if I look to the screen from upper left angle (like if someone was standing by the monitor's left side and looking at it downwards), the glow consumes almost the whole screen so you can't see any details from the black you only see the yellowish glow then. I took at look at the Acer XB270HU thread and it seems there's a similar 'issue' with that screen as well.

I'll test my monitor tomorrow by working at it the whole day, and then I'll make the decision if I return it or not. I got a permission to return it already..it'd be good to know if all screens have glow as much as I do.







I have swapped between MG279Q and Swift multiple times now, and the Swift image quality is so much worse I am not really missing it much.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I don't have optical drive.
> 
> It seems I fixed the issue, but I didn't really do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am using 70 % brightness and it looks perfect. On Swift I used ~25-32 % brightness. But TN have higher brightness anyway.
> 
> Only problem now is the amount of glow in my screen. With black images etc., if I look to the screen from upper left angle (like if someone was standing by the monitor's left side and looking at it downwards), the glow consumes almost the whole screen so you can't see any details from the black you only see the yellowish glow then. I took at look at the Acer XB270HU thread and it seems there's a similar 'issue' with that screen as well.
> 
> I'll test my monitor tomorrow by working at it the whole day, and then I'll make the decision if I return it or not. I got a permission to return it already..it'd be good to know if all screens have glow as much as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have swapped between MG279Q and Swift multiple times now, and the Swift image quality is so much worse I am not really missing it much.


As it stands, do you think it's worth picking the MG279Q up over the XG270HU? Can you post a picture of the ips glow?


----------



## Gdourado

I was reading tftcentral review on the XG270HU...
I was really wanting free sync...
But I think I will skip this first generation...
There are just too many issues for me to b an early adopter on this tech...
I will wait for the AMD 390 series GPU to see if AMD releases better drivers and i will wait for second generation free sync monitors with hopefully better implementation...

Or if the 980 TImis a beast, just get one and a g-sync monitor...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I was reading tftcentral review on the XG270HU...
> I was really wanting free sync...
> But I think I will skip this first generation...
> There are just too many issues for me to b an early adopter on this tech...
> I will wait for the AMD 390 series GPU to see if AMD releases better drivers and i will wait for second generation free sync monitors with hopefully better implementation...
> 
> Or if the 980 TImis a beast, just get one and a g-sync monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe AMD will release better drivers soon (or maybe not) but I think it will take some time for a second generation Freesync monitors to appear as they are just releasing the first generation now.

On the other hand the best G-sync monitors right now Acer XB270HU and Asus ROG Swift PG278Q are far from perfect as well as they also have a lot of issues.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Maybe AMD will release better drivers soon (or maybe not) but I think it will take some time for a second generation Freesync monitors to appear as they are just releasing the first generation now.
> 
> On the other hand the best G-sync monitors right now Acer XB270HU and Asus ROG Swift PG278Q are far from perfect as well as they also have a lot of issues.


What are some of the issues right now? I'm reconsidering buying the MG279Q now :\. Well, i do have newegg premiere, so i might as well use it and return it if I dont' like it.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Only problem now is the amount of glow in my screen. With black images etc., if I look to the screen from upper left angle (like if someone was standing by the monitor's left side and looking at it downwards), the glow consumes almost the whole screen so you can't see any details from the black you only see the yellowish glow then. I took at look at the Acer XB270HU thread and it seems there's a similar 'issue' with that screen as well.


Acer uses same panel so as expected


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Acer uses same panel so as expected


How do you know the XB uses the same panel? The XG uses a different panel than the swift for example.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> As it stands, do you think it's worth picking the MG279Q up over the XG270HU? Can you post a picture of the ips glow?


I decided to return my MG279Q, BUT only due to the relatively bad IPS glow, I noticed there's also another area in my screen top left, which can be seen but it's not as bad. I've already put my monitor back in the box, now I am using my Swift again. You could take a look at the Acer XB270HU thread for reference images about how the glow looks, you'll get the idea. It glows mostly in the right low corner in both screens.

I'll have to say after working for two hours this morning with MG279Q and switching back to Swift, the Swift quality looks just absolutely HORRIBLE on desktop. My monitor isn't calibrated, I am using the brightness/contrast settings recommended in Swift thread, but the grainy look is just enough to turn me away from it now.

That been said, I'll try snagging another MG279Q and I'll hope I'll get lucky with the bleed/glow this time and hopefully no other issues!!!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I decided to return my MG279Q, BUT only due to the relatively bad IPS glow, I noticed there's also another area in my screen top left, which can be seen but it's not as bad. I've already put my monitor back in the box, now I am using my Swift again. You could take a look at the Acer XB270HU thread for reference images about how the glow looks, you'll get the idea. It glows mostly in the right low corner in both screens.
> 
> I'll have to say after working for two hours this morning with MG279Q and switching back to Swift, the Swift quality looks just absolutely HORRIBLE on desktop. My monitor isn't calibrated, I am using the brightness/contrast settings recommended in Swift thread, but the grainy look is just enough to turn me away from it now.
> 
> That been said, I'll try snagging another MG279Q and I'll hope I'll get lucky with the bleed/glow this time and hopefully no other issues!!!


Any other issues than the glow?


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I decided to return my MG279Q, BUT only due to the relatively bad IPS glow, I noticed there's also another area in my screen top left, which can be seen but it's not as bad. I've already put my monitor back in the box, now I am using my Swift again. You could take a look at the Acer XB270HU thread for reference images about how the glow looks, you'll get the idea. It glows mostly in the right low corner in both screens.
> 
> I'll have to say after working for two hours this morning with MG279Q and switching back to Swift, the Swift quality looks just absolutely HORRIBLE on desktop. My monitor isn't calibrated, I am using the brightness/contrast settings recommended in Swift thread, but the grainy look is just enough to turn me away from it now.
> 
> That been said, I'll try snagging another MG279Q and I'll hope I'll get lucky with the bleed/glow this time and hopefully no other issues!!!


Update us on the second panel! I hope the ips glow isn't present on all the panels.


----------



## rbarrett96

This has been getting posted since January. Can we PLEASE stop putting this under the News section everyday? It's taking up space for other articles at this point.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> You know what, I'm just gonna play games without freesync and see how it all goes. I don't want to make another thing to be a deal breaker for me, since there are no perfect monitors..


I was thinking this as well... Depends I I get AMD or nvidia next but without freesync 144hz is still good, without Vsync you get less tearing and with Vsync (no TB) you would get much less obvious jumps.... eg. 60hz would be 60 > 30, whereas 144hz you get 36 > 48 > 72 > 144hz... which I assume would be a LOT better than 60-30 and also you have 12fps lower to aim for instead of 60 (48)... I don't know what 48fps / hz Vsync looks like, anyone tell me how that compares to 60hz vsync?


----------



## zanardi

Delayed

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20463-asus-aterkallar-mg279q-efter-upptackt-i-sweclockers-testlabb


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> Delayed
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20463-asus-aterkallar-mg279q-efter-upptackt-i-sweclockers-testlabb


Quick Google translate:

Thanks to a so far unique combination of fast- IPS panel with support for AMD Freesync the Asus MG279Q one of spring's most talked about gaming screens. Now discovered that the model is not only limited by an unexpectedly narrow Freesync interval but also can not handle the specified refresh rate of 144 Hz .

What happens at 144 Hz is that Asus MG279Q simply skips every sixth frame. It is most visible in smooth motion at a constant speed and creates some hiccups . Self , I noticed that something was not right simply by moving a window in Windows , says vBulletin photo expert Thomas Ytterberg .

The screen shows only five of the six frames means that in practice it works as most of the 120 Hz - even when it is set to 144 Hz . At the lower frequency , however, improved adherence significantly, which for example can be seen with the " UFO - old man " on Blurbusters .

- Anyone who does not know how 144 Hz to look might not think of it , and the difference is not as clear in the regular game, because it depends on how the image is moving. Is it steady hand , however, may find that the picture is rather jerky at 144 Hz , but soft as a kitten at 120 Hz, continues Ytterberg .

How screen skips frames go to document by photographing Blurbusters test page. When everything is in order, are visible throughout the sequences of bright squares. Skips the display of the sequence of frames is however broken. The first photo in the slideshow above are at 144 Hz and which is visible to every sixth frame is missing.

After vBulletin discovered Asus decides to withdraw all MG279Q from the sales channel. According to Asus Nordics marketing director Marcus Hultin , all dissatisfied customers as of early next week to complain about the screen by contacting the Asus warranty service .

At the same time confirmed the failure of the Asus engineers, who announces that the problem should be corrected in a new version of firmware. Since the software can not be updated without specialized equipment , however all screens first returned to the factory . Deliveries are expected to start again in three to four weeks.


----------



## winterrr

Nooooooooooooo why


----------



## Nicholars

Thats why you should wait for reviews and not pre order!


----------



## medgart

Yes I just saw SweClockers.com post about the MG279Q. Such a disappointment. The monitor is not able to deliver stable 144Hz. Asus failed again. They failed with the ROG SWIFT and they're doing it again.

ASUS *W*T*F ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Nicholars

I wonder if they knew about and hoped nobody would notice or if they did not notice themselves... Seems like a pretty obvious thing if the monitor is skipping frames!


----------



## zealord

what the hell. I was looking forward to that monitor. I wanted to play Witcher 3 on it maybe


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I wonder if they knew about and hoped nobody would notice or if they did not notice themselves... Seems like a pretty obvious thing if the monitor is skipping frames!


Yeah, right. After Nvidia started selling a 3,5Gb card advertised as 4Gb (gtx 970), Asus be like: "Hey, why don't we just start selling a 120Hz monitors and advertise them as 144Hz"

This is getting ridiculous.

I'm sick and tired of AMD, Nvidia, Asus, BenQ, Acer etc and their issues.


----------



## Pantsu

This kind fo begs the question, does Asus have QA at all? You'd think frameskipping would be one of the first things they'd test before they release the monitor to the market. They already showed it at CES working at 120 Hz, and then later on touted how it's now 144 Hz. And then they do this. It boggles the mind how such a failure could be accomplished.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> What happens at 144 Hz is that Asus MG279Q simply skips every sixth frame. It is most visible in smooth motion at a constant speed and creates some hiccups . Self , I noticed that something was not right simply by moving a window in Windows , says vBulletin photo expert Thomas Ytterberg .
> 
> The screen shows only five of the six frames means that in practice it works as most of the 120 Hz - even when it is set to 144 Hz . At the lower frequency , however, improved adherence significantly, which for example can be seen with the " UFO - old man " on Blurbusters .
> 
> - Anyone who does not know how 144 Hz to look might not think of it , and the difference is not as clear in the regular game, because it depends on how the image is moving. Is it steady hand , however, may find that the picture is rather jerky at 144 Hz , but soft as a kitten at 120 Hz, continues Ytterberg .


Alright, so it's no good a 144 hz but it's great at 120hz.









If I were in the market for a 27 inch and have AMD cards, this is still an amazing monitor.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

At this point I think I'm just hanging up my coat and staying with my 1080P monitors until next year. As if the freesync issue wasn't enough, then the massive light bleed, now it can't handle its specified refresh, probably more to come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Alright, so it's no good a 144 hz but it's great at 120hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in the market for a 27 inch and have AMD cards, this is still an amazing monitor.


There should also be a question in your mind about whether or not you want to support such horrid QA. This is the 3rd major issue with this monitor outside of expectations that may or may not be acceptable. That's enough for me.


----------



## mtcn77

This is an IPS people! Come on... Let's not forget that.
Ever heard of sample and hold image persistence? I get the antagonism for backlight bleed issues, but remorse for a refresh rate which the pixels were incapable anyway? The absence of strobing in IPS monitors is a more prevalent shortcoming than the missing higher refresh rate.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This is an IPS people! Come on... Let's not forget that.
> Ever heard of sample and hold image persistence? I get the antagonism for backlight bleed issues, but remorse for a refresh rate which the pixels were incapable anyway? The absence of strobing in IPS monitors is a more prevalent shortcoming than the missing higher refresh rate.


I could honestly truly understand that, but if you tell people a product is 144hz, it's 144hz or it's defective. Unfortunate reality, it would have done well as a 120hz panel as originally advertised that worked at 120hz. I'm not telling people not to buy it, It's just upsetting because many of us have been waiting and waiting for this only to see it fall right apart. You could count the amount of people who have even seen this monitor on one hand and the results have been grim. I'm sadly beginning to think the XG270HU is the best choice, ugly orange stand and no VESA mounting and all


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I was thinking this as well... Depends I I get AMD or nvidia next but without freesync 144hz is still good, without Vsync you get less tearing and with Vsync (no TB) you would get much less obvious jumps.... eg. 60hz would be 60 > 30, whereas 144hz you get 36 > 48 > 72 > 144hz... which I assume would be a LOT better than 60-30 and also you have 12fps lower to aim for instead of 60 (48)... I don't know what 48fps / hz Vsync looks like, anyone tell me how that compares to 60hz vsync?


On VSync going below 60fps will instantly drop the lock to 30fps, which is awful(48fps will drop to it). VSync is really not something I want right now, especially not on a 144hz panel.
40-90hz Freesync seems so pointless now, so G-Sync maybe..


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I could honestly truly understand that, but if you tell people a product is 144hz, it's 144hz or it's defective. Unfortunate reality, it would have done well as a 120hz panel as originally advertised that worked at 120hz. I'm not telling people not to buy it, It's just upsetting because many of us have been waiting and waiting for this only to see it fall right apart. You could count the amount of people who have even seen this monitor on one hand and the results have been grim. I'm sadly beginning to think the XG270HU is the best choice, ugly orange stand and no VESA mounting and all


But that TN panel though..


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> But that TN panel though..


I know.. My concern is weighing poor TN color quality vs nasty backlight bleed / IPS glow and trying to decide what's worse. At least TN (at the right viewing angle) is consistent, I think having a blob like bleed of light across my screen in dark scenes would steal my eye and drive me insane.

In the end I'm still going to just wait for the reviews from people with properly calibrated monitors before I make decisions.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I know.. My concern is weighing poor TN quality vs nasty backlight bleed / IPS glow and trying to decide what's worse. At least TN (at the right viewing angle) is consistent, I think having a blob like bleed of light across my screen in dark scenes would steal my eye and drive me insane.
> 
> In the end I'm still going to just wait for the reviews from people with properly calibrated monitors before I make decisions.


My MG279Q is calibrated now, and the glow have not changed.
x-rite i1|display pro used to calibrate.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I know.. My concern is weighing poor TN quality vs nasty backlight bleed / IPS glow and trying to decide what's worse. At least TN (at the right viewing angle) is consistent, I think having a blob like bleed of light across my screen in dark scenes would steal my eye and drive me insane.
> 
> In the end I'm still going to just wait for the reviews from people with properly calibrated monitors before I make decisions.


In general I'm not one of those people who wants perfect color accuracy for media consumption. Movies and games are not an issue for me.
But when I'm creating content myself, the nasty TN panels are just a pain. Small things like showing red colors beside a carbon pattern in photoshop is an issue on TN.
And the damn vertical viewing angle, jeez, grey to blue-black is so confusing.
I want a monitor for both content creation and consumption, so I'm looking for a IPS/AH-IPS/PLS/VA panel this time.
Or I'll have to get a TN for gaming and a 1080p IPS for content creation


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I could honestly truly understand that, but if you tell people a product is 144hz, *it's 144hz or it's defective*. Unfortunate reality, it would have done well as a 120hz panel as originally advertised that worked at 120hz. I'm not telling people not to buy it, It's just upsetting because many of us have been waiting and waiting for this only to see it fall right apart. You could count the amount of people who have even seen this monitor on one hand and the results have been grim. I'm sadly beginning to think the XG270HU is the best choice, ugly orange stand and no VESA mounting and all


Let's be serious: the screen would only be good enough to display watercolour paintings in 144 Hz.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> My MG279Q is calibrated now, and the glow have not changed.
> x-rite i1|display pro used to calibrate.


Ouch.. This is the primary issue for me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> In general I'm not one of those people who wants perfect color accuracy for media consumption. Movies and games are not an issue for me.
> But when I'm creating content myself, the nasty TN panels are just a pain. Small things like showing red colors beside a carbon pattern in photoshop is an issue on TN.
> And the damn vertical viewing angle, jeez, grey to blue-black is so confusing.
> I want a monitor for both content creation and consumption, so I'm looking for a IPS/AH-IPS/PLS/VA panel this time.
> Or I'll have to get a TN for gaming and a 1080p IPS for content creation


Do you have any experience with more modern TN panels?

On my desk here I have two Asus VH236 1080P I bought in 2010, an Acer H233H I believe I bought in 2009, and a 40" Bravia I picked up in 2014 (I'm not sure what kind of panel it uses but it's clearly not TN). I'm a programmer so really color PERFECTION is a non issue for me, but the fact is that on the asus monitors the colors are white-washed so ugly that games and general use looks horrible. I even notice it every time I use this website. The acer monitor seems to have slightly better color depth, and when I slide the window over to the Bravia, the colors come to absolute beautiful life. The only way to come close on the older monitors is to oversaturate them to the point where it becomes totally washed out in color. At this point I'm only playing games that can work with a controller on the bravia because the TN panels are just too damned ugly to enjoy.

Also the viewing angles on the Asus screens are very acceptable while the Acer totally washes out at very slight angles.. The bravia you can put your nose on the side and still see everything. I don't need IPS viewing angle but the acer is unacceptable, if you move your head a few inches the screen changes drastically.

I point all that out because I'm wondering if newer TN panels are better, from what I've read here even the ROG Swift is hard to look at after using an IPS panel, so I'm assuming I would still be looking at the same color issues I have on these VH236 screens. This puts me in a real jam picking out my new screens. I can have the resolution and frame rates I want with the color clarity I can't stand, or an IPS screen that has a glowing angel trapped inside. It's driving me crazy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Let's be serious: the screen would only be good enough to display watercolour paintings in 144 Hz.


I would love to view watercolor paintings at 144hz on an IPS panel








Like I said, I think 120hz is fine for me. It's just that if something is advertised to meet a spec, failing to meet that spec is going to cause consumer havoc. My biggest concern is how bad the corners are bleeding / glowing.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> My MG279Q is calibrated now, and the glow have not changed.
> x-rite i1|display pro used to calibrate.


Do the colours look much better after calibration? Is the ips glow always visible or only in dark scenes? How bad is it actually (ips glow)? What is your brightness setting, if you lower it does the ips glow get any better?


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Do you have any experience with more modern TN panels?
> 
> On my desk here I have two Asus VH236 1080P I bought in 2010, an Acer H233H I believe I bought in 2009, and a 40" Bravia I picked up in 2014 (I'm not sure what kind of panel it uses but it's clearly not TN). I'm a programmer so really color PERFECTION is a non issue for me, but the fact is that on the asus monitors the colors are white-washed so ugly that games and general use looks horrible. I even notice it every time I use this website. The acer monitor seems to have slightly better color depth, and when I slide the window over to the Bravia, the colors come to absolute beautiful life. The only way to come close on the older monitors is to oversaturate them to the point where it becomes totally washed out in color. At this point I'm only playing games that can work with a controller on the bravia because the TN panels are just too damned ugly to enjoy.
> 
> Also the viewing angles on the Asus screens are very acceptable while the Acer totally washes out at very slight angles.. The bravia you can put your nose on the side and still see everything. I don't need IPS viewing angle but the acer is unacceptable, if you move your head a few inches the screen changes drastically.
> 
> I point all that out because I'm wondering if newer TN panels are better, from what I've read here even the ROG Swift is hard to look at after using an IPS panel, so I'm assuming I would still be looking at the same color issues I have on these VH236 screens. This puts me in a real jam picking out my new screens. I can have the resolution and frame rates I want with the color clarity I can't stand, or an IPS screen that has a glowing angel trapped inside. It's driving me crazy


Yeah I noticed the same thing. I've used allot of monitors but I primary use ASUS and Dell. At work I use an Acer & BenQ monitor.
You see, the newer TN's aren't that bad but the main issue I have is the vertical viewing angle. It's comparable to the IPS glow effect, very annoying.
Usually I calibrate my monitors myself and adjust it more towards a neutral IPS color scheme, it works, I find that acceptable.
Now I really think that I should get separate screens for different tasks. IPS for working etc and a 1440p/144hz with decent image quality one for gaming.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Do the colours look much better after calibration? Is the ips glow always visible or only in dark scenes? How bad is it actually (ips glow)? What is your brightness setting, if you lower it does the ips glow get any better?


In sRGB mode the colors was near perfect according to my calibrato. Brightness, contrast, saturation, color temp and skin tone is not adjustable in sRGB mode. I can't say i notice the glow in windows or playing non dark games.

Brightness at 25% and tilting the monitor slightly upwards when watching dark movies removes a lot of glow, but the picture is a bit too dark even in a completely dark room.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> In sRGB mode the colors was near perfect according to my calibrato. Brightness, contrast, saturation, color temp and skin tone is not adjustable in sRGB mode. I can't say i notice the glow in windows or playing non dark games.
> 
> Brightness at 25% and tilting the monitor slightly upwards when watching dark movies removes a lot of glow, but the picture is a bit too dark even in a completely dark room.


Maybe the brightness and ips glow will be fixed in a month.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> On VSync going below 60fps will instantly drop the lock to 30fps, which is awful(48fps will drop to it). VSync is really not something I want right now, especially not on a 144hz panel.
> 40-90hz Freesync seems so pointless now, so G-Sync maybe..


Erm... Are you sure that is correct? Have you tried it? That does not make any sense.... Vsync has to be divisible into the refresh rate... So a 30fps on 144hz would not work... Yes on a 60hz screen it will go to 30... But on a 144hz it would go to 36 > 48 > 72 > 144 (from what I know and have been told, I have not used one), but 120hz would go 30 > 60 > 120 as they are the only numbers divisible into 120hz. Why do you say a 144hz screen with Vsync (no triple buffering) would go to 30hz?


----------



## zealord

wait so the monitors that ship for the stores for 21st may are also getting delayed? Or is the 21st may the release for the monitors with the new firmware? Many shops say 21st may.

Or does that mean 21st may + 4 additional weeks of waiting?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Maybe the brightness and ips glow will be fixed in a month.


No the glow definitely unless they add a TW polarizer to the screen which will 100% certainly not happen.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Maybe the brightness and ips glow will be fixed in a month.


If only technical shortcomings could be fixed with software and good intentions...


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If only technical shortcomings could be fixed with software and good intentions...


Look at BenQ. They embraced third party blurbuster tools and now have the best strobing monitors, in my opinion.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If only technical shortcomings could be fixed with software and good intentions...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at BenQ. They embraced third party blurbuster tools and now have the best strobing monitors, in my opinion.
Click to expand...

That's not a technical limitation, though.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's not a technical limitation, though.


Yet, others don't. BenQ had to change the firmware to enable them, if I didn't miscomprehend what I read on blurbusters.
As mentioned here.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's not a technical limitation, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, others don't. BenQ had to change the firmware to enable them, if I didn't miscomprehend what I read on blurbusters.
> As mentioned here.
Click to expand...

What i meant is that making LED's flicker at a particular frequency is not exactly the same as making a panel not have IPS glow.

But, yeah, every monitor that refreshes at anything higher than 100 Hz should come with strobing.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Erm... Are you sure that is correct? Have you tried it? That does not make any sense.... Vsync has to be divisible into the refresh rate... So a 30fps on 144hz would not work... Yes on a 60hz screen it will go to 30... But on a 144hz it would go to 36 > 48 > 72 > 144 (from what I know and have been told, I have not used one), but 120hz would go 30 > 60 > 120 as they are the only numbers divisible into 120hz. Why do you say a 144hz screen with Vsync (no triple buffering) would go to 30hz?


Derp, I was thinking of 60hz there. Yeah on 144hz it's 24/36/48/72/144hz lockdowns.
But I still wouldn't use VSync on 144hz monitors, beats the purpose of having such a screen doesn't it?
So far only G-Sync seems to be doing the job well but I don't want to get proprietary tech.


----------



## Jinto

YouWereTheChosenOne.gif


----------



## medgart

Asus recalls the MG279Q and it won't be available for another month at least.

In the meantime if Asus and AMD somehow manage to get Freesync to work at 35Hz-144Hz with OD on this monitor that would be great.

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/596782567598198784


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> In sRGB mode the colors was near perfect according to my calibrato. Brightness, contrast, saturation, color temp and skin tone is not adjustable in sRGB mode. I can't say i notice the glow in windows or playing non dark games.
> 
> Brightness at 25% and tilting the monitor slightly upwards when watching dark movies removes a lot of glow, but the picture is a bit too dark even in a completely dark room.


Thanks. Can you feel noticeable difference between Freesync on and off?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Derp, I was thinking of 60hz there. Yeah on 144hz it's 24/36/48/72/144hz lockdowns.
> But I still wouldn't use VSync on 144hz monitors, beats the purpose of having such a screen doesn't it?
> So far only G-Sync seems to be doing the job well but I don't want to get proprietary tech.


Yeh but I might buy this screen and use with nvidia card until AMD get their act together and release some good cards / features so 144hz with vsync should still be an improvement over 60 or 120hz with vsync... depending on if 48hz vsync looks 98% as good as 60hz vsync does.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Thanks. Can you feel noticeable difference between Freesync on and off?


Yes


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yeh but I might buy this screen and use with nvidia card until AMD get their act together and release some good cards / features so 144hz with vsync should still be an improvement over 60 or 120hz with vsync... depending on if 48hz vsync looks 98% as good as 60hz vsync does.


It's still rubbish to deal with such small issues if you ask me. Jeez, I hope we get a good monitor anytime soon..


----------



## elgreco14

So all MG279Q can't run at 144hz or some aren't able to do that? Still weird you can buy in the netherlands the screen at many online shops, so they would be all selling faulty displays. Still thinking about buying this screen, but with this issues... Maybe the BenQ XL2730Z is a good option, but I read there that freesync and od don't work at same time... These companies really fail to make just a good display without any issues.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> So all MG279Q can't run at 144hz or some aren't able to do that? Still weird you can buy in the netherlands the screen at many online shops, so they would be all selling faulty displays. Still thinking about buying this screen, but with this issues... Maybe the BenQ XL2730Z is a good option, but I read there that freesync and od don't work at same time... These companies really fail to make just a good display without any issues.


AMD is trying to fix the OD-Freesync incompatibility, but what can you expect? The Free-Sync technology has been out for less than 5 months! Realistically, we won't see good Free-sync monitors until later this year. When I heard about the MG279Q, I thought it was too good to be true. After the whole MG279Q 2015 debacle, I'll probably wait until 2016 to purchase a Free-Sync monitor. I'd rather tide myself over with the ASUS VN248H-P when it goes on sale again.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> AMD is trying to fix the OD-Freesync incompatibility, but what can you expect? The Free-Sync technology has been out for less than 5 months! Realistically, we won't see good Free-sync monitors until later this year. When I heard about the MG279Q, I thought it was too good to be true. After the whole MG279Q 2015 debacle, I'll probably wait until 2016 to purchase a Free-Sync monitor. I'd rather tide myself over with the ASUS VN248H-P when it goes on sale again.


There's a 15.4.1 beta-driver out, which supposedly fixed "some freesync issues". Have not heard of anyone testing it yet actually.
Also, the OD-issue seems to be related to BenQ. The Niexus-rep say they've never once during the development-cycle had problems regarding OD. It required tuning, but that's it. I've also read that TraceFree works fine with freesync enabled on the MG279Q.

Still waiting for those 4k Sammys though


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Still waiting for those 4k Sammys though


If the PLS panels on those bad boys come with little to no PLS glow (without which some S-PLS panels have been known to operate), i'm totally buying one.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> AMD is trying to fix the OD-Freesync incompatibility, but what can you expect? The Free-Sync technology has been out for less than 5 months! Realistically, we won't see good Free-sync monitors until later this year. When I heard about the MG279Q, I thought it was too good to be true. After the whole MG279Q 2015 debacle, I'll probably wait until 2016 to purchase a Free-Sync monitor. I'd rather tide myself over with the ASUS VN248H-P when it goes on sale again.


I will accept WORKING overdrive from 35-90 HZ AND WORKING 144hz separately. If those things work I will buy it anyway probably because I need a monitor and have needed a new one for about 4 years... there is only so long I can wait!!

I would also prefer freesync that worked from 35-90hz with overdrive then 90-144hz without overdrive than just stopping at 90hz... But probably won't happen I don't know as I don't work at Asus!


----------



## BradleyW

Yet another 27". When are we going to see more 21:9 34"'s?


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yet another 27". When are we going to see more 21:9 34"'s?


Exactly what I'm waiting on. More 21:9's at high refresh rates and the 390x/980 ti to drop. Once those things happens and some reviews are out, I'll know what to do.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Exactly what I'm waiting on. More 21:9's at high refresh rates and the 390x/980 ti to drop. Once those things happens and some reviews are out, I'll know what to do.


I'm dying to get the LG 34" but I would be far more dependant on Crossfire working in games since the resolution is higher than my current 1080p.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I will accept WORKING overdrive from 35-90 HZ AND WORKING 144hz separately. If those things work I will buy it anyway probably because I need a monitor and have needed a new one for about 4 years... there is only so long I can wait!!
> 
> I would also prefer freesync that worked from 35-90hz with overdrive then 90-144hz without overdrive than just stopping at 90hz... But probably won't happen I don't know as I don't work at Asus!


144Hz doesn't work on the MG279Q either. It skips every 6th frame on anything above 120Hz at the moment. This might be resolved at launch date, but there's no way to tell right now since they're being pulled from shelves.


----------



## Nicholars

Removed


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> 144Hz doesn't work on the MG279Q either. It skips every 6th frame on anything above 120Hz at the moment. This might be resolved at launch date, but there's no way to tell right now since they're being pulled from shelves.


That is exactly what they are working to fix, the 35-90hz freesync works, 120hz works, 144hz skips frames. They'll fix the 144hz issue and the 35-90hz freesync will likely be unchanged.


----------



## kingduqc

Cant we justvhet a flawless monitor? They are all have drawback and the price is still premium.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Cant we justvhet a flawless monitor? They are all have drawback and the price is still premium.


Wouldn't be good for business if they make a flawless monitor that lives forever


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Wouldn't be good for business if they make a flawless monitor that lives forever


True


----------



## xarot

I returned mine today. Too many issues, even if I could have lived with them. I don't want another one now as they need a firmware update..

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FLCD-Hardware-154105%2FNews%2FAsus-MG279Q-Freesync-Monitor-wird-fuer-neue-Firmware-zurueckgerufen-1158657%2F&edit-text=

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2015-05%2Fmg279q-problem-asus-monitor-kann-durch-fehler-keine-144-hz-darstellen%2F&edit-text=

Better stay away from them until the situation clears up. This time being an early adopter didn't pay off.









Lesson learnt, for monitors and peripherals it would always be the best to have a place to test and see them before buying. Monitors, mice, keyboards. I've had too many bad buys during past three years blindly reading specs and reviews and then finding out the hard way that the product doesn't just work for me or it has some features you don't like. Especially with people like me with having some characteristics with eyesight, shoulder & arm issues etc. Or at least use a shop where you can return the items in case a make a bad purchase. Just a bit disappointed now.


----------



## TheCoxer

Hmmm, seems more and more like I will wait it out until the end of the year before I purchase a free sync monitor. There are just way too many issues with the panels right now!


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I returned mine today. Too many issues, even if I could have lived with them. I don't want another one now as they need a firmware update..
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FLCD-Hardware-154105%2FNews%2FAsus-MG279Q-Freesync-Monitor-wird-fuer-neue-Firmware-zurueckgerufen-1158657%2F&edit-text=
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2015-05%2Fmg279q-problem-asus-monitor-kann-durch-fehler-keine-144-hz-darstellen%2F&edit-text=
> 
> Better stay away from them until the situation clears up. This time being an early adopter didn't pay off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learnt, for monitors and peripherals it would always be the best to have a place to test and see them before buying. Monitors, mice, keyboards. I've had too many bad buys during past three years blindly reading specs and reviews and then finding out the hard way that the product doesn't just work for me or it has some features you don't like. Especially with people like me with having some characteristics with eyesight, shoulder & arm issues etc. Or at least use a shop where you can return the items in case a make a bad purchase. Just a bit disappointed now.


What scares me is, what if I buy the panel, but it still is an old panel with the old firmware, because look at this link: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/439714/asus-mg279q-zwart.html. All shops say their supplier can deliver in 1-5 days.

I really want this monitor, but I don't like paying 600-700 euro's and then getting a screen which has still bugs. Anyway how did they test that at 144Hz every 6 frame is skipped?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> What scares me is, what if I buy the panel, but it still is an old panel with the old firmware, because look at this link: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/439714/asus-mg279q-zwart.html. All shops say their supplier can deliver in 1-5 days.
> 
> I really want this monitor, but I don't like paying 600-700 euro's and then getting a screen which has still bugs. Anyway how did they test that at 144Hz every 6 frame is skipped?


End of may the new monitors will be in store. You can ask your store directly then. Atleast that is what the sources says you are quoting


----------



## Steeps5

Hey guys... my BenQ XL2730Z is amazing. So glad I bought it right before the TFTCentral review. I'm also not understanding why anyone thinks the Acer XG270HU is better than the BenQ? ASUS and Acer both have terrible QC on new products it seems. I'm having an absolutely fantastic time using my new monitor.

I have not used FreeSync, so I have no comment there.

Best part about this TN:
No IPS glow
No backlight bleed (that I have noticed)
True 8-bit
1 ms response
VESA mount
144 hz

As a fair warning, DO NOT spend more than $600 (before tax/shipping) on the XL2730Z.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> What scares me is, what if I buy the panel, but it still is an old panel with the old firmware, because look at this link: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/439714/asus-mg279q-zwart.html. All shops say their supplier can deliver in 1-5 days.
> 
> I really want this monitor, but I don't like paying 600-700 euro's and then getting a screen which has still bugs. Anyway how did they test that at 144Hz every 6 frame is skipped?


That is a good question and everyone who buys this monitor should test it with this:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

It they didn't fix it and it still skips frames at 144Hz just return it


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Hey guys... my BenQ XL2730Z is amazing. So glad I bought it right before the TFTCentral review. I'm also not understanding why anyone thinks the Acer XG270HU is better than the BenQ? ASUS and Acer both have terrible QC on new products it seems. I'm having an absolutely fantastic time using my new monitor.
> 
> I have not used FreeSync, so I have no comment there.
> 
> Best part about this TN:
> No IPS glow
> No backlight bleed (that I have noticed)
> True 8-bit
> 1 ms response
> VESA mount
> 144 hz
> 
> As a fair warning, DO NOT spend more than $600 (before tax/shipping) on the XL2730Z.


Sorry for the offtopic but since you bring it up...Have you calibrated this monitor, if so how are the colours looking? Any chance you have another monitor that is IPS to compare it with?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Sorry for the offtopic but since you bring it up...Have you calibrated this monitor, if so how are the colours looking? Any chance you have another monitor that is IPS to compare it with?


Its probably using the exact same panel the ROG Swift has, which means its capable of covering 100% of the sRGB space and be as good as IPS in the color accuracy department, however it still uses a thicker AG coating than the Acer XB270HU as well as probably the MG279Q so you'll get a grainy image and things just wont pop as much. On top of it you'll have worse viewing angles, and considering this is a computer monitor that you'll be sitting relatively close to, coupled with the fact that its 27" which will make colors fade out even more so the closer you are to it relative to its size. There is absolutely 0 reason to go for a TN when there are IPS monitors that offer equivalent specs and then some. The only thing the the Acer XB270HU loses to against (QC issues aside) BenQ XL2730Z is having IPS glow, and marginally slower response times that you'll never notice in real world use. The BenQ is further a poorer buy because of freesync and overdrive not working on it, so you'll have to play with some ghosting if you want to use freesync, this problem of OD and freesync not playing well together is supposed to be fixed, but im not aware of any recent progress with that. If it gets resolved it will be a real pity if this monitor will also inherit a much more limited freesync range like the MG279Q has.


----------



## TheCoxer

Now that we know of the flaws, is anyone going to buy the MG279Q as their daily driver? Or will you guys wait it out and see if there are better free-sync monitors? I'm currently on the fence about it and I would like some advice. I was deciding between this and the VN248H-P. I'm going to pick up a free-sync monitor at some point or another.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Now that we know of the flaws, is anyone going to buy the MG279Q as their daily driver? Or will you guys wait it out and see if there are better free-sync monitors? I'm currently on the fence about it and I would like some advice. I was deciding between this and the VN248H-P. I'm going to pick up a free-sync monitor at some point or another.


I'll wait. Tech is getting to expensive. It was always like staying the same price or even getting cheaper over the years as tech progresses and gets more mature, but recent increases of GPU prices, CPU stagnation, monitors being expensive for 1440p. They realized that gamers are willing to spend good money on their hobby and so they are trying to milk it hard. Mices are expensive these days, 200$ mechanical keyboards, 150$ headsets, 800$ monitors.

It's getting too much for me. I really want a 390X or 980 Ti and a good new monitor, but I don't want to pay 1500$ to get a slight increase in terms of quality. The games stay the same, the optimizations for games stay the same.

Currently thinkinga bout buying a Nintendo 3DS and stay on 1080p + 290X PC gaming this year.

Honestly not really worth it if they think they can push out 28nm GPUs for 1000$ without new features. 390X and 980 Ti are more expensive than 600$ anyways (I'm pretty sure of it).

I just don't see myself paying 650€ or more for a monitor that has so many flaws. I'll wait and if it is like 550$ and has great reviews in a couple of months than I might buy it, but currently I am not happy with tech progression at all and I'd rather sit on the money than spend it on something mediocre.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Sorry for the offtopic but since you bring it up...Have you calibrated this monitor, if so how are the colours looking? Any chance you have another monitor that is IPS to compare it with?


I feel it looks great after calibrating both in the OSD and in Windows 8. I do not have an IPS to compare to nor have I even seen the color reproduction of an IPS (no store within 200 miles of me carries that new fangled tech - that's a joke because I live in the south).

In my previous post I was referencing the X*G*270HU, not the XB270HU. Big difference.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I'll wait. Tech is getting to expensive. It was always like staying the same price or even getting cheaper over the years as tech progresses and gets more mature, but recent increases of GPU prices, CPU stagnation, monitors being expensive for 1440p. They realized that gamers are willing to spend good money on their hobby and so they are trying to milk it hard. Mices are expensive these days, 200$ mechanical keyboards, 150$ headsets, 800$ monitors.
> 
> It's getting too much for me. I really want a 390X or 980 Ti and a good new monitor, but I don't want to pay 1500$ to get a slight increase in terms of quality. The games stay the same, the optimizations for games stay the same.
> 
> Currently thinkinga bout buying a Nintendo 3DS and stay on 1080p + 290X PC gaming this year.
> 
> Honestly not really worth it if they think they can push out 28nm GPUs for 1000$ without new features. 390X and 980 Ti are more expensive than 600$ anyways (I'm pretty sure of it).
> 
> I just don't see myself paying 650€ or more for a monitor that has so many flaws. I'll wait and if it is like 550$ and has great reviews in a couple of months than I might buy it, but currently I am not happy with tech progression at all and I'd rather sit on the money than spend it on something mediocre.


I don't know about expensive mices, mechanical keyboards, and headsets. Mices and Keyboards get expensive when you want all of the lights (shout out to my Spiritual animal, Kanye), but if you're smart about it, you can get amazing products for cheap. My keycool mx blacks was 70 bucks and my Steelseries Rival was only $45, that's not too bad for awesome products. But, after seeing how many negative points are associated with the MG279Q, I'm probably just gonna buy the VN248H-P. But I doubt an IPS, 144hz monitor will be 550$.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I don't know about expensive mices, mechanical keyboards, and headsets. Mices and Keyboards get expensive when you want all of the lights (shout out to my Spiritual animal, Kanye), but if you're smart about it, you can get amazing products for cheap. My keycool mx blacks was 70 bucks and my Steelseries Rival was only $45, that's not too bad for awesome products. But, after seeing how many negative points are associated with the MG279Q, I'm probably just gonna buy the VN248H-P. But I doubt an IPS, 144hz monitor will be 550$.


I have a Rival aswell and paid 60$ for it on launch. The new Zowie ZA11 is 65€. That is a ~10% increase although the mouse is nothing special, no special features, nothing to warrant a 10% increase. That is why I don't buy it and stay with my Rival although it is getting worn out at the thumb grip thingy.

It is not about being smart or wanting the best. It is about fooling customers to think it is the best. The hungrier you are the more likely you are to pay too much for food.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Its probably using the exact same panel the ROG Swift has, which means its capable of covering 100% of the sRGB space and be as good as IPS in the color accuracy department,


Just want to point out that the Swift and XL2730Z does not use the same panel. The BenQ uses the M270TN01.0, while the Swift uses M270Q002 V0. People (myself included) were just guessing that they were using the same panel looking at the specs


----------



## thrgk

Is the Acer 8bit also or only the BenQ


----------



## Hattifnatten

Acer lists it as an 8-bit panel.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Sorry for the offtopic but since you bring it up...Have you calibrated this monitor, if so how are the colours looking? Any chance you have another monitor that is IPS to compare it with?
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely 0 reason to go for a TN when there are IPS monitors that offer equivalent specs and then some.
Click to expand...

For the sake of fairness, the 30Z can do 144 Hz strobing marvelously. It maintains its normal CR and highest frequency. The same can't be said for the Swift, the XB270HU, and all other 1440p monitors. So, there's that one thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I have a Rival aswell and paid 60$ for it on launch. The new Zowie ZA11 is 65€. That is a ~10% increase although the mouse is nothing special, no special features, nothing to warrant a 10% increase. That is why I don't buy it and stay with my Rival although it is getting worn out at the thumb grip thingy.
> 
> It is not about being smart or wanting the best. It is about fooling customers to think it is the best. The hungrier you are the more likely you are to pay too much for food.


You're, basically, calling everyone who buys Zowie mice fools, which is less than nice. That's especially strange when a lot of competitive FPS players swear by them and when their operation is pretty unique amongst true high-end mice.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're, basically, calling everyone who buys Zowie mice fools, which is less than nice. That's especially strange when a lot of competitive FPS players swear by them and when their operation is pretty unique amongst true high-end mice.


Well I don't see that I called people fools, but If I insulted you in any way then sorry


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well I don't see that I called people fools, but If I insulted you in any way then sorry


I get the point, tech is becoming obscenely overpriced for marginal increases in performance, no matter the part. I want a 1440P 144hz but I have to consider spending more then I spent for my triple 1080P setup over 5 years ago. I understand the difference between my mid grade monitors vs the cream of the crop but even still, the cheapest reasonable 1440P monitor on newegg will run me $300+ even for 60hz with no gsync or freesync, simply a resolution boost.

Just 6 years ago the 5870 launched with an MSRP of $379, 5850 was only $259. A lot of us went with 5770s because even the prices of the 58xx cards seemed like ultra-enthusiast cards.. and the 5970 was just "wow you're rich" for the users that had it. Today we're seeing single core graphics cards with two times the sticker price of a 5970.. Around the same time the GTX 480 came out for $499 MSRP.

Mice I won't argue with because there are pro gamers who live and die by their brands, so a premium is a premium there.. Good keyboards on the other hand are overpriced, I'm using Dell mechanicals that I found in trash and repainted.. They used to come with budget PCs that cost maybe 2x the price of a mechanical today









Now it could be that our silicon era technology is reaching it's apex which I don't believe, progression is being purposely stagnated to bolster profits; for example making people believe that there is a new memory format for SSDs allowing up to 10TB capacity, it isn't new, just carefully coordinated slow progression to maximize profit. In the end we voted with our wallets and proved we are willing to pay these massive prices we're seeing today.

As for the MG279Q.. I'm not handing over $599 for a monitor that isn't perfect by the standards expected in 2015, if they don't meet the bar of our expectations, somebody else will first. I don't pay that kind of money to hear oh this and that is wrong with it, deal with it








.. We never had this problem before now suddenly we have to deal with ugly quality control on monitors and a bright IPS glow covering 97% of a screen is within acceptable tolerance? No thanks!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well I don't see that I called people fools, but If I insulted you in any way then sorry


Well, that's what i perceived from you mentioning people being fooled by brands.

I don't particularly enjoy paying $60 for a mouse, but if it's the only model that does what i want and/or need, and it lasts me over 2-3 years, i can't complain much.


----------



## TheCoxer

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, that's what i perceived from you mentioning people being fooled by brands.
> 
> I don't particularly enjoy paying $60 for a mouse, but if it's the only model that does what i want and/or need, and it lasts me over 2-3 years, i can't complain much.


I don't think $60 is a high price for a quality mouse, but...I think people are fools if they're dropping 100+ on a mouse just because it's "gamer certified" or optimized for gamers.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> ]
> I don't think $60 is a high price for a quality mouse, but...I think people are fools if they're dropping 100+ on a mouse just because it's "gamer certified" or optimized for gamers.


60 isn't bad and mice are very individual, people with very specific requirements for a gaming mouse may be willing to drop big money but for the rest of us it really shouldn't matter.. "Gamer Certified" is silly, for example the majority of CS players I see discussing mice want something ultra light weight for quick flick times, but I play the same game and prefer weighted mice like the Corsair Vengeance M65 which I find moves the same under my hand and much more accurate. I'm a gamer, I certify that mouse, I got it on sale for $39.. I'm just not a pro so who cares right









Point is still the same though.. we're talking about a 600 dollar monitor here, it better tuck me in at night for that kind of cash, if it were in the lower priced segment I would say to accept the issues but this is a premium priced screen, we should be getting a premium product.


----------



## TheMentalist

If there STILL are so many problems with 1440p screens I wonder what will happen with 4K monitors.
That said, $600 is allot for a monitor yeah. For that price I expect a premium product, with everything working as advertised and no hick ups.
A year ago I thought that the PB278Q was a premium monitor for ~$450. Now you have monitors for $800, wow, that's quite a steep.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> If there STILL are so many problems with 1440p screens I wonder what will happen with 4K monitors.
> That said, $600 is allot for a monitor yeah. For that price I expect a premium product, with everything working as advertised and no hick ups.
> A year ago I thought that the PB278Q was a premium monitor for ~$450. Now you have monitors for $800, wow, that's quite a steep.


There aren't that many problems with 1440p since it's been around for a while. I think the biggest problem is that the panel technology isn't growing fast enough. Naturally, newer and better panels will cost more money to the consumer. The PB278Q is still a premium monitor, it just doesn't have the 144hz and free-sync/g-sync that's gotten everyone's trousers in a knot.


----------



## Malinkadink

The MG279Q being $599 is fairly reasonable because IPS, 1440p, and 144hz. The freesync is sort of a cherry on top, and even without it $599 is still reasonable because its an IPS monitor offering native 144hz support, or well 120hz, until they fix 144hz








With that said we've technically had high refresh IPS monitors available for several years now, yes im talking about the korean imports, and its the same panel lottery ordering one of those as it is getting any new monitor. I would probably go as far as to say that the Acer XB270HU is more likely to have defects than a qnix qx2710 at this point









Considering that you can get yourself one of those OCable monitors for under $300 now is a steal, and a very good bang for buck option, even if you only manage to get it to 96hz that's still much better than any 60hz monitor, and you save yourself $300+ over one of these new shiny 144hz ips monitors to get a second graphics card to run 1440p well


----------



## mirijevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The MG279Q being $599 is fairly reasonable because IPS, 1440p, and 144hz.


If it has great picture and great build quality, but some people reported dark picture and dead pixels. So still, premium price for premium product. For now MG279Q is not $600 product.


----------



## thrgk

When will the new ones be out, that do 144hz well with no frame skipping? I know freesync will always be 30-90hz with OD currently.

Will newegg have these?


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When will the new ones be out, that do 144hz well with no frame skipping? I know freesync will always be 30-90hz with OD currently.
> 
> Will newegg have these?


Probably mid june or so. They delayed launch by 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I would probably go as far as to say that the Acer XB270HU is more likely to have defects than a qnix qx2710 at this point


I understand you're making a funny. However, just for the record, it's a technical impossibility to be a worse monitor than the korean knock-offs. The panels used in them failed brands' QA and have barely any internal support (no overdrive in most of them, no tweaks, no nothing). It's even more hilarious when people talk about them being "overclockable". Monitors that can't finish a lot of transitions in TWO WHOLE FRAMES at 60 Hz shouldn't even be legal to sell.

While the MG279Q is, apparently, riddled with issues, the korean imports are defects in and of themselves.

I mean...


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I would probably go as far as to say that the Acer XB270HU is more likely to have defects than a qnix qx2710 at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you're making a funny. However, just for the record, it's a technical impossibility to be a worse monitor than the korean knock-offs. The panels used in them failed brands' QA and have barely any internal support (no overdrive in most of them, no tweaks, no nothing). It's even more hilarious when people talk about them being "overclockable". Monitors that can't finish a lot of transitions in TWO WHOLE FRAMES at 60 Hz shouldn't even be legal to sell.
> 
> While the MG279Q is, apparently, riddled with issues, the korean imports are defects in and of themselves.
Click to expand...

Well, I have a Qnix QX2710, and I'm can say: *for the price I paid*, it's an excellent monitor. Even today, you're nearly paying twice as much for a "brand" 27" 1440p IPS. That said, mine is excellent: no back light bleed (which can't be said of the all the brand 27"







), no dead pixels and perfectly fine up until 90Hz.

If you compare it to a monitor that costs 3 times as much, *you're comparing apples to pears*.
It's like complaining a R9-270 can't keep up with the speed and power efficiency of a GTX 980.

And hate on, but he's right: QX2710 are often flawed with dead pixels and BLB, but still not as often (?) as the ROG Swift and equivalents...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Well, I have a Qnix QX2710, and I'm can say: *for the price I paid*, it's an excellent monitor. Even today, you're nearly paying twice as much for a "brand" 27" 1440p IPS. That said, mine is excellent: no back light bleed (which can't be said of the all the brand 27"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), no dead pixels and perfectly fine up until 90Hz.
> 
> If you compare it to a monitor that costs 3 times as much, *you're comparing apples to pears*.
> It's like complaining a R9-270 can't keep up with the speed and power efficiency of a GTX 980.
> 
> And hate on, but he's right: QX2710 are often flawed with dead pixels and BLB, but still not as often (?) as the ROG Swift and equivalents...


That's, give or take, what i said. They're cheap monitors, and they perform cheaply. I didn't mean to hit a nerve with owners; all i said is factual. The panels have more defects than most brands care to sell monitors with, and they have horrible to no overdrive.

I do understand that i'm WAY pickier than the average user, but i still don't think they're good monitors by ANY stretch of the imagination.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I understand you're making a funny. However, just for the record, it's a technical impossibility to be a worse monitor than the korean knock-offs. The panels used in them failed brands' QA and have barely any internal support (no overdrive in most of them, no tweaks, no nothing). It's even more hilarious when people talk about them being "overclockable". Monitors that can't finish a lot of transitions in TWO WHOLE FRAMES at 60 Hz shouldn't even be legal to sell.
> 
> While the MG279Q is, apparently, riddled with issues, the korean imports are defects in and of themselves.
> 
> I mean...


That's one red and ugly table!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*


That image is a representation of the QNIX QX320QHD which not only is it a multi input Qnix which prevents overclocking, but its an AMVA panel which is both slower than IPS and TNs. It is true that that monitor also does no seem to be using any overdrive at all which explains why the reponse time are so slow. For reference this Qnix is using the same panel as the BenQ BL3200PT, except the BenQ does have overdrive and this is its result

 Source

The Qnix I was referring to in my other post is not of this one or any multi input Qnix's for that matter, the only good one worth ever considering is the single input Qnix QX2710 Evolution II that can overclock at least up to 96hz and not skip frames while having a low input lag and decent response times when OCed. Yes all Qnix's are panels that failed QC testing to become brand name monitors, but a lot of people have gotten great pixel perfect monitors, some even lacking any glow, the lack of OSD controls can be offset by calibrating your monitor and applying the icc profile. It's still a panel lottery no matter what you buy.

Also next time please provide a source page when linking an image as to not cause confusion


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The Qnix I was referring to in my other post is not of this one or any multi input Qnix's for that matter, the only good one worth ever considering is the single input Qnix QX2710 Evolution II [...]
> 
> Also next time please provide a source page when linking an image as to not cause confusion


I meant to illustrate the kind of performance you could get with one of them. Obviously, using one of the worst monitors helps me convey my point.

You're absolutely right, though. I should have also mentioned other models. Here's the transition time table for the monitor you implied in the other post:




This performance is not good enough for 60 Hz, let alone 96 Hz. As an addendum, the whole "for the price i paid" was valid up until the U2515H by Dell came out and retailed for 300 euros (in Portugal, anyway), which, by the way, is a better performer aside from the whole customer support thing and whatnot.

I understand fully that panel lottery is much more random with these korean rebrands and that a few buyers might get a pretty decent unit, but my most educated guess is that even the best unit ever will not be that much greater than what most reviews are showing.

Speaking of bad AMVA panels and the BL3200PT, we might see some really great monitors soon by Acer and BenQ, considering most reviews and user reports have showed almost no signs of VA cone.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Speaking of bad AMVA panels and the BL3200PT, we might see some really great monitors soon by Acer and BenQ, considering most reviews and user reports have showed almost no signs of VA cone.


Between Acer and BenQ i think i would only trust BenQ to come out with a good VA monitor, seeing as how they're really one of the only ones that continue to push the tech. I dont think there is anything stopping them from making a native 144hz 1440p VA monitor either, and im sure it'll still be a bit slower than the IPS monitors during certain transitions, but i could care less provided the thing has no glowing or bleeding nonsense anywhere.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Speaking of bad AMVA panels and the BL3200PT, we might see some really great monitors soon by Acer and BenQ, considering most reviews and user reports have showed almost no signs of VA cone.
> 
> 
> 
> Between Acer and BenQ i think i would only trust BenQ to come out with a good VA monitor, seeing as how they're really one of the only ones that continue to push the tech. I dont think there is anything stopping them from making a native 144hz 1440p VA monitor either, and im sure it'll still be a bit slower than the IPS monitors during certain transitions, but i could care less provided the thing has no glowing or bleeding nonsense anywhere.
Click to expand...

Yeah, BenQ has been really stepping up their game. An AMVA monitor like the Predator in specs with well implemented Blur Reduction would be the true successor to the FG2421, which is exactly what i've been waiting for.

I was willing to settle on AHVA in lieu of playing the waiting game, but the typical CR and ubiquitous IPS glow have changed my mind.


----------



## xarot

I was one of the early adopters a few pages back. I informed the place of purchase and another shop about the issue(s) and recall of the screens and neither of them have pulled it from their stock. So it's the usual way: the customer will take care of their job. Lazy.









It will be crucial to know upon purchase if you get the first revision or the one where the issues are supposedly fixed.


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I was one of the early adopters a few pages back. I informed the place of purchase and another shop about the issue(s) and recall of the screens and neither of them have pulled it from their stock. So it's the usual way: the customer will take care of their job. Lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be crucial to know upon purchase if you get the first revision or the one where the issues are supposedly fixed.


Exactly this is also what I really don't want to happen. I have send to every webshop in my country the same email so they remove it from their shops. One responded and they moved. The others I'm still waiting.


----------



## michaelius

Is the final price for this 650 Euro ?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Is the final price for this 650 Euro ?


There is one dutch shop that has it for 619€, but most shops have it for 649€.

I hoped it would be 599€, but with all the issues I am not even sure If I am interested in this monitor anymore


----------



## Steeps5

I have a feeling they tried rushing it through production because there was so much hype and demand for it.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> Exactly this is also what I really don't want to happen. I have send to every webshop in my country the same email so they remove it from their shops. One responded and they moved. The others I'm still waiting.


I contacted asus, and they told me when the new revision arrives i can RMA for a new one. I am keeping mine.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> I contacted asus, and they told me when the new revision arrives i can RMA for a new one. I am keeping mine.


I guess you really liked your monitor if you decided to keep it.

What's your overall impression of this monitor - dead/stuck pixels, build quality, colours, backlight bleeding, IPS glow, blur/ghosting, Freesync ?


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> I guess you really liked your monitor if you decided to keep it.
> 
> What's your overall impression of this monitor - dead/stuck pixels, build quality, colours, backlight bleeding, IPS glow, blur/ghosting, Freesync ?


I needed a new monitor and the asus is the best(?) freesync monitor right now, so i have no choice. Both me and another guy posted our opinion a few pages back.
Short answer:
the good:
OD works with freesync
colors are good
build quality seems fine
freesync 35Hz and up

the not so good:
bleeding corners, lower right not good at all
120hz only, for now
max freesync 90Hz


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> I needed a new monitor and the asus is the best(?) freesync monitor right now, so i have no choice. Both me and another guy posted our opinion a few pages back.
> Short answer:
> the good:
> OD works with freesync
> colors are good
> build quality seems fine
> freesync 35Hz and up
> 
> the not so good:
> bleeding corners, lower right not good at all
> 120hz only, for now
> max freesync 90Hz


Max freesync with OD?
Does this monitor have a blur reduction technique?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Max freesync with OD?
> Does this monitor have a blur reduction technique?


Only G-Sync IPS monitors have a strobing backlight feature at the moment.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Only G-Sync IPS monitors have a strobing backlight feature at the moment.


You know i would totally go for the XB270HU and start playing the panel lottery, but damn is the thing ugly, especially the glossy bezel. Thankfully only the base and bezel is glossy, should be easy enough to take off and paint it matte right ?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> You know i would totally go for the XB270HU and start playing the panel lottery, but damn is the thing ugly, especially the glossy bezel. Thankfully only the base and bezel is glossy, should be easy enough to take off and paint it matte right ?


It is still not a quick panel... I'm not sure if crt effect is what I'd be looking for after all these years of eye comfort.
If you haven't, you should definitely try some ltps, too. It just doesn't have any gamma shifts what so ever. Quite like paper, actually with much finer font - did I mention it is coloured: that is a factor to behold, imo. I like it so much, the response times are lost on me. Next project is to attach a console and be done with my desktop altogether, but I like my oldies.







Cannot solve my predicament, I think I will wait until hackers turn consoles into proper pc's.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> It is still not a quick panel... I'm not sure if crt effect is what I'd be looking for after all these years of eye comfort.
> If you haven't, you should definitely try some ltps, too. It just doesn't have any gamma shifts what so ever. Quite like paper, actually with much finer font - did I mention it is coloured: that is a factor to behold, imo. I like it so much, the response times are lost on me. Next project is to attach a console and be done with my desktop altogether, but I like my oldies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot solve my predicament, I think I will wait until hackers turn consoles into proper pc's.


quick for an ips, i shouldn't be able to discern a difference from my 1ms vg248qe, especially with gsync which i've seen first hand on a rog swift and it was awesome


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Max freesync with OD?
> Does this monitor have a blur reduction technique?


Sorry a bit unclear, freesync range 35-90 not 35-144. Overdrive works with freesync.
The monitor does not have any strobing tech as far as i know.


----------



## mirijevski

Thoroughbred how about picture quality? Does it have picture for £500?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> quick for an ips, i shouldn't be able to discern a difference from my 1ms vg248qe


Odds are, you won't. Considering the effects of sample-and-hold, your own visual system will introduce as much or more blur than the panel itself is creating in excess of a TN one. The only way to really get rid of any noticeable amount is to use strobing.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> Thoroughbred how about picture quality? Does it have picture for £500?


I like it, but if that is important wait for a review.


----------



## mirijevski

I like bright panels, can you just tell is the mg279q really bright at say 50% of brightness?

Thanks!


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> I like bright panels, can you just tell is the mg279q really bright at say 50% of brightness?
> 
> Thanks!


It's not very bright, even at 100% compared to my old monitor.
I bought it cause i needed a new monitor and asus had the only one with freesync OD, 1440p and ips.
Again, if you worry about brightness and other specs wait for a review.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> It's not very bright, even at 100% compared to my old monitor.
> I bought it cause i needed a new monitor and asus had the only one with freesync OD, 1440p and ips.
> Again, if you worry about brightness and other specs wait for a review.


I hope they fix all the issues regarding the 144hz and ips glow. I'm looking forward to using the MG279Q as my main driver. But it looks like I will need to buy a mount, the stand looks absolutely atrocious.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I hope they fix all the issues regarding the 144hz and ips glow. I'm looking forward to using the MG279Q as my main driver. But it looks like I will need to buy a mount, the stand looks absolutely atrocious.


They can't fix glow- AUO would have to use A-TW polarizer which is very rarely used and in more expensive screens.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> They can't fix glow- AUO would have to use A-TW polarizer which is very rarely used and in more expensive screens.


I guess 599 and 799 for the Acer isn't expensive enough to use an A-TW


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I guess 599 and 799 for the Acer isn't expensive enough to use an A-TW


I don't think the ips glow is that bad. Is it?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I don't think the ips glow is that bad. Is it?


It basically ruins picture quality everytime there's a sizable amount of black being displayed. So, yeah, it is that bad.

From the XB270HU review, which uses the same panel:


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It basically ruins picture quality everytime there's a sizable amount of black being displayed. So, yeah, it is that bad.
> 
> From the XB270HU review, which uses the same panel:


That doesn't look awful! It looks noticeable, but not to the extent that it would distract me in games.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> That doesn't look awful! It looks noticeable, but not to the extent that it would distract me in games.


That's why i mentioned a "sizeable amount of black". It's never an issue otherwise. IPS type panels always look splendid for colorful media and whatnot.


----------



## TheCoxer

Anyone got an ETA date for US people? Scan.co.uk says May 19th, but that doesn't indicate anything for Americans/Canadians.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Anyone got an ETA date for US people? Scan.co.uk says May 19th, but that doesn't indicate anything for Americans/Canadians.


Was supposed to be end of May for US, but since they recalled probably looking at June something


----------



## iatacs19

This thing is turning out to be unicorn...


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This thing is turning out to be unicorn...


Kind of like a black astronaut.


----------



## barsh90

Did they recalll the monitor?


----------



## mirijevski

Yes.


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone tell me what 48fps / hz vsync is like?

Because I will probably get a 144hz monitor but on Nvidia will not be able to use freesync, so as far as I know normal vsync will go 36 > 48 > 72 > 144hz... Which will be less obvious than 60 > 30 or stuttering with triple buffering. Does 48hz vsync look similar to 60hz?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what 48fps / hz vsync is like?
> 
> Because I will probably get a 144hz monitor but on Nvidia will not be able to use freesync, so as far as I know normal vsync will go 36 > 48 > 72 > 144hz... Which will be less obvious than 60 > 30 or stuttering with triple buffering. Does 48hz vsync look similar to 60hz?


48 Hz with VRR should look and feel more fluid than 60 Hz without, but the input lag from Vsync might detract from the experience greatly.

Why won't you buy a G-sync monitor? The technology itself is not likely to stop being supported anytime soon. And there's no real reason to consider AMD in the near future if you're already on the green team.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 48 Hz with VRR should look and feel more fluid than 60 Hz without, but the input lag from Vsync might detract from the experience greatly.
> 
> Why won't you buy a G-sync monitor? The technology itself is not likely to stop being supported anytime soon. And there's no real reason to consider AMD in the near future if you're already on the green team.


Why would you buy either one? Proprietary systems are the bane of PC's, let alone PC gaming. The variety of choice in customizing your experience is the biggest benefit of building your own PC. Some proprietary systems can't be helped, there's no getting around the differences in an AMD or an intel processor and thus the motherboards, but there is absolutely no reason that having a G-sync monitor should force you into buying an Nvidia card, or having an AMD card should force you into having to buy a Freesync monitor.

Everything but GPU's on PC's have been moving towards more flexibility in the platform. It's only AMD and Nvidia that're trying to lock customers down with vertical product integration to guarantee repurchases by their customer base.

You buy an Gigabyte motherboard you don't have to buy a Gigabyte GPU. You don't have to buy an Asus sound card, graphics card, motherboard and Blu-ray drive to get the authentic Asus HD experience. Why the hell do Nvidia and AMD think they're special?

G-sync, Freesync, Gameworks, probably soon to be LiquidVR from AMD, all of this proprietary system integration needs to be eliminated with alacrity, or enthusiast PC's will end up being overpriced consoles.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Why would you buy either one? Proprietary systems are the bane of PC's, let alone PC gaming. The variety of choice in customizing your experience is the biggest benefit of building your own PC. Some proprietary systems can't be helped, there's no getting around the differences in an AMD or an intel processor and thus the motherboards, but there is absolutely no reason that having a G-sync monitor should force you into buying an Nvidia card, or having an AMD card should force you into having to buy a Freesync monitor.
> 
> Everything but GPU's on PC's have been moving towards more flexibility in the platform. It's only AMD and Nvidia that're trying to lock customers down with vertical product integration to guarantee repurchases by their customer base.
> 
> You buy an Gigabyte motherboard you don't have to buy a Gigabyte GPU. You don't have to buy an Asus sound card, graphics card, motherboard and Blu-ray drive to get the authentic Asus HD experience. Why the hell do Nvidia and AMD think they're special?
> 
> G-sync, Freesync, Gameworks, probably soon to be LiquidVR from AMD, all of this proprietary system integration needs to be eliminated with alacrity, or enthusiast PC's will end up being overpriced consoles.


That's all good and well, but one is missing out on VRR monitors in the meantime. Nothing guarantees that Nvidia will support adaptive sync for the remainder of the time he plans to stick to his 970, and this monitor doesn't even have ULMB to fall back onto in lieu of VRR.

I agree with you completely in theory, but my ephemeral existence prompts me to enjoy things now. And if i were the one buying this monitor, with all its flaws, it had better have damn VRR compatibility!


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's all good and well, but one is missing out on VRR monitors in the meantime. Nothing guarantees that Nvidia will support adaptive sync for the remainder of the time he plans to stick to his 970, and this monitor doesn't even have ULMB to fall back onto in lieu of VRR.
> 
> I agree with you completely in theory, but my ephemeral existence prompts me to enjoy things now. And if i were the one buying this monitor, with all its flaws, it had better have damn VRR compatibility!


Yeah, but giving in to your ephemeral existence can often mean shooting yourself in the foot just because the trigger happened to be under your finger and felt smooth and "fun".

If people don't stop impulse purchasing stuff because vidjya games this industry is going to have some serious problems real quick and in a hurry, Video games crossed that threshold a while ago and you can see what that's earning us now, with companies that churn out mediocre best-sellers and then blame the consumers for only buying so many millions of copies, just wait til the tech side joins them in their fabulous little forays of financial frivolity.

If you enjoy the hobby you've got a responsibility to make sure that it stays around for you to enjoy, and that means making rational decisions about what you purchase not just on a value scale but a practical scale and to some extent an ethical one also. When you buy a product designed to lock you into a company's ecosystem of products you lose a large chunk of the value of that product due to the lack of practicality it has over other products, and broadly speaking you lose out ethically because even if you don't purchase the other products to go with it you have still proven to the manufacturer that you would buy the product without regard of it losing it's practical value.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Yeah, but giving in to your ephemeral existence can often mean shooting yourself in the foot just because the trigger happened to be under your finger and felt smooth and "fun".
> 
> If people don't stop impulse purchasing stuff because vidjya games this industry is going to have some serious problems real quick and in a hurry, Video games crossed that threshold a while ago and you can see what that's earning us now, with companies that churn out mediocre best-sellers and then blame the consumers for only buying so many millions of copies, just wait til the tech side joins them in their fabulous little forays of financial frivolity.
> 
> If you enjoy the hobby you've got a responsibility to make sure that it stays around for you to enjoy, and that means making rational decisions about what you purchase not just on a value scale but a practical scale and to some extent an ethical one also. When you buy a product designed to lock you into a company's ecosystem of products you lose a large chunk of the value of that product due to the lack of practicality it has over other products, and broadly speaking you lose out ethically because even if you don't purchase the other products to go with it you have still proven to the manufacturer that you would buy the product without regard of it losing it's practical value.


Jesus, I didn't remember signing up for ethics class.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Jesus, I didn't remember signing up for ethics class.


I don't remember handing you the sign-in sheet. How did you get in here and why do you not have any pants on?


----------



## Malinkadink

So whats the latest on this thing? Nothing new since the recall announcement?


----------



## Pantsu

The latest is that they recalled the displays and they should relaunch in a month or so. Or that's the plan, I wouldn't bet my money on Asus to actually deliver on it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> If people don't stop impulse purchasing stuff because vidjya games


You're basing your entire rationale on the assumption that the market will see a completely functional and open technology with which one can use whatever GPU brand one can buy on the market.

A purchase like this (a monitor mainly for VRR) can be justified with the fact that the very likely possibility of a fundamental change is not on the horizon. The VESA standard IS there, but Nvidia doesn't have any reason to give up on g-sync because it has an immense market share and the technology itself works very well.

I respect your point of view, but i disagree, and i decided to leave that snippet of advice to Nicholars. That's all.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're basing your entire rationale on the assumption that the market will see a completely functional and open technology with which one can use whatever GPU brand one can buy on the market.
> 
> A purchase like this (a monitor mainly for VRR) can be justified with the fact that the very likely possibility of a fundamental change is not on the horizon. The VESA standard IS there, but Nvidia doesn't have any reason to give up on g-sync because it has an immense market share and the technology itself works very well.
> 
> I respect your point of view, but i disagree, and i decided to leave that snippet of advice to Nicholars. That's all.


The justification of any purchase is a fallacy. It's either a good purchase or a bad purchase, justifying a purchase with "what if"s "maybe"s and "could be"s is just a rational compromise with yourself to act irrationally.

If we're talking about assumptions, you're also purchasing off of the assumption that if G-sync didn't sell well Nvidia wouldn't have opened it up just to keep manufacturers interested and recoup their investment in the tech. It goes both ways, but which assumption do you benefit from more long-term? Nvidia locking down their ecosystem, or Nvidia opening up G-sync and lowering the cost?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Pseudo-rhetorics aside, due to the very subjective nature of the topic, i implied i'd agree to disagree with you. I don't particularly enjoy pointless debates, and this one fits the profile.

Like i said in my last post, i have my opinion, and you have yours. Neither is universal truth, and we are not going to find it here. That's it.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but giving in to your ephemeral existence can often mean shooting yourself in the foot just because the trigger happened to be under your finger and felt smooth and "fun".
> 
> If people don't stop impulse purchasing stuff because vidjya games this industry is going to have some serious problems real quick and in a hurry, Video games crossed that threshold a while ago and you can see what that's earning us now, with companies that churn out mediocre best-sellers and then blame the consumers for only buying so many millions of copies, just wait til the tech side joins them in their fabulous little forays of financial frivolity.
> 
> If you enjoy the hobby you've got a responsibility to make sure that it stays around for you to enjoy, and that means making rational decisions about what you purchase not just on a value scale but a practical scale and to some extent an ethical one also. When you buy a product designed to lock you into a company's ecosystem of products you lose a large chunk of the value of that product due to the lack of practicality it has over other products, and broadly speaking you lose out ethically because even if you don't purchase the other products to go with it you have still proven to the manufacturer that you would buy the product without regard of it losing it's practical value.


So, wait.

I should feel bad for buying, say XB270HU, which:
Supports 1-144hz VRR
Has no overdive issues
The VRR solution has multi-gpu and multi-monitor support

because Nvidia is not ethical, and I am locked into one ecosystem? That moral high horse is a poor exchange for the aforementioned properties.

And exactly how is buying this monitor, that incidentally at this time locks me into AMD ecosystem, going to help anything? If AMD and ASUS got their act together and released a true 144hz IPS QHD monitor, it would have been a different story. Right now, there are just too many cons for some people, including me, to consider buying this monitor.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> So, wait.
> 
> I should feel bad for buying, say XB270HU, which:
> Supports 1-144hz VRR
> Has no overdive issues
> The VRR solution has multi-gpu and multi-monitor support
> 
> because Nvidia is not ethical, and I am locked into one ecosystem? That moral high horse is a poor exchange for the aforementioned properties.
> 
> And exactly how is buying this monitor, that incidentally at this time locks me into AMD ecosystem, going to help anything? If AMD and ASUS got their act together and released a true 144hz IPS QHD monitor, it would have been a different story. Right now, there are just too many cons for some people, including me, to consider buying this monitor.


No guilt trip suggested anywhere from me. Just trying to help people understand that when you buy something like that monitor your thought is "I have purchased a great monitor." and Nvidia's perspective on it is "We've got another dedicated customer who will buy linked products, this is a working business model." You lose value on all of Nvidia's future products that're designed with that information in mind whether you purchase them or not. If they hadn't designed a product you didn't buy but was influenced by that business model, it could have easily been a superior product that you would've been motivated to purchase without it.

In other words, if people keep buying VRR products that are not ideal, they will never get an ideal VRR product. Secondly, if people reinforce a company's undesirable business model indirectly, companies will build upon that business model until the consumer has no choice but to support it for the profitability of the company.

People get all stuffy when ethics is mentioned. The truth is when you get all of the SJW's and moralistic idealism out of the way of what ethics is it's a really selfish motivation for ensuring you get what you need in the long term through secondary influences. The only reason it's a dirty word nowadays is because extremists have used the word incorrectly in their rationale behind forcing their ideals on the general populace.

Edit: Need an example? A lot of the groups that were trying to push eugenics laws through the courts and into use in the 1920's in the United States branded themselves as Ethics Committees.


----------



## Malinkadink

If anything AMD Freesync being an open standard of sorts is in a better position to succeed in the longterm assuming nvidia beings to support it as well. However, nvidia can easily afford to ignore it and keep using their gsync and improving upon it, as well as lowering the markup on gsync monitors, and only being marginally more expensive than a freesync equivalent monitor. That would make sense if gsync proves to be the superior option (which it currently is), so the higher price for a gsync monitor is justified since its the better product, and generally better products cost more.

All that said it doesn't stop me from frowning at Nvidia over some of their business practices. Whats more embarassing is Acer's XB270HU with all QC problems, on top of the $200 markup for gsync. If Asus can somehow come out and say they've fixed the 144hz functionality to prevent skipped frames, and increased the freesync range to at least 120hz so making a VRR range of 35-120hz then that would cause me to hold out for this monitor. The extra 24hz + VRR i could care less about because i wont see any real world difference. I'd compromise that 24hz in return for a better enclosure compared to the Acer, and boy does the MG279Q look way better + matte bezels


----------



## overvolted

Well you can wish in one hand and poo in the other, you know how the ol saying goes









Wishing the market worked one way doesn't help or change anything. As of this moment, freesync is plagued with issues that are deal breakers (ghosting, input lag, limited refresh rate), and gsync works seamlessly (gaming nirvana). There's nothing more to talk about, this is the market and these are your choices. If you're willing to gimp your own gaming experience just to stand on moral high ground you have yet another two choices to pick from.

Option A: Self importance has gotten the better of you
Option B: Common sense is not your strong point


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 48 Hz with VRR should look and feel more fluid than 60 Hz without, but the input lag from Vsync might detract from the experience greatly.
> 
> Why won't you buy a G-sync monitor? The technology itself is not likely to stop being supported anytime soon. And there's no real reason to consider AMD in the near future if you're already on the green team.


I would but £500 is already a lot of money for an IPS screen with IPS glow and 1000:1 contrast... I refuse to pay £700 for one unfortunately. If it was an OLED or VA screen with 144hz and Gsync then I probably would buy it NOW... but even £500 is a lot for an IPS screen with its limitations.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 48 Hz with VRR should look and feel more fluid than 60 Hz without, but the input lag from Vsync might detract from the experience greatly.
> 
> Why won't you buy a G-sync monitor? The technology itself is not likely to stop being supported anytime soon. And there's no real reason to consider AMD in the near future if you're already on the green team.


Thanks, but what about 48hz plain Vsync vs 60hz vsync? I guess with Vsync on it would be jumping between 48 and 72hz which would be easier to get than a constant 60fps but what does 48 look like? Is it basically the same as 60hz vsync or a lot worse looking?


----------



## elgreco14

A dutch webshop just confirmed to me the new batch is ready! So most of the shops are selling them aigain.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Well you can wish in one hand and poo in the other, you know how the ol saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing the market worked one way doesn't help or change anything. As of this moment, freesync is plagued with issues that are deal breakers (ghosting, input lag, limited refresh rate), and gsync works seamlessly (gaming nirvana). There's nothing more to talk about, this is the market and these are your choices. If you're willing to gimp your own gaming experience just to stand on moral high ground you have yet another two choices to pick from.
> 
> Option A: Self importance has gotten the better of you
> Option B: Common sense is not your strong point
> *Option C: Grab a 120hz monitor without VRR, an extra GPU, brute force an acceptable framerate then lock it in.*












No gimped gaming experience needed.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 48 Hz with VRR should look and feel more fluid than 60 Hz without, but the input lag from Vsync might detract from the experience greatly.
> 
> Why won't you buy a G-sync monitor? The technology itself is not likely to stop being supported anytime soon. And there's no real reason to consider AMD in the near future if you're already on the green team.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what about 48hz plain Vsync vs 60hz vsync? I guess with Vsync on it would be jumping between 48 and 72hz which would be easier to get than a constant 60fps but what does 48 look like? Is it basically the same as 60hz vsync or a lot worse looking?
Click to expand...

I've never seen or played at 48 Hz Vsync, but my most educated guess is that it doesn't look or feel much differently from 48 Hz VRR, and i doubt it looks much worse than 60 Hz Vsync.

The Hobbit was shot in 48 FPS, right? Its fluidity should be an exact match for 48 Hz Vsync; you can make the comparison by watching it, i guess.


----------



## Nicholars

Good luck with running 1440p at 120fps vsync...


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Good luck with running 1440p at 120fps vsync...


You can do it on CS:GO. Check. and. Mate.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> You can do it on CS:GO. Check. and. Mate.


Or pretty much any recent game I own, since I don't buy Ubisoft or EA.


----------



## zealord

And I am here sitting still waiting for reviews









This monitor really looked promising back in January. Current prices in europe look like 650-700€. A bit too high in my opinion. I would consider buying one if it is like 550-600€ and has good reviews and no big flaws.

No matter what there is always the fear of getting an old model. I hope the retailers are honest about it when you ask them lol.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> And I am here sitting still waiting for reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor really looked promising back in January. Current prices in europe look like 650-700€. A bit too high in my opinion. I would consider buying one if it is like 550-600€ and has good reviews and no big flaws.
> 
> No matter what there is always the fear of getting an old model. I hope the retailers are honest about it when you ask them lol.


If you got an old model you can RMA it to Asus and they'll fix it, or just go to the retailer and get an exchange. I wouldn't worry about getting one that wasn't fixed, if that does occur then again just go ahead and get it exchanged


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Or pretty much any recent game I own, since I don't buy Ubisoft or EA.


Try running Witcher 3 on Ultra at 1440p with V-sync on and tell me if you get 120Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> And I am here sitting still waiting for reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor really looked promising back in January. Current prices in europe look like 650-700€. A bit too high in my opinion. I would consider buying one if it is like 550-600€ and has good reviews and no big flaws.
> 
> No matter what there is always the fear of getting an old model. I hope the retailers are honest about it when you ask them lol.


I'm gonna wait until reviews come out before I make a choice. If it hits like 400-500 USD, then it's an insta-cop for me.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gimped gaming experience needed.


But dual gpu is ewwwww







kill it with fire









Brute will never make up for not having VRR unfortunately. I know people say there is no difference in the max frame scenario but it's just false information some seem to enjoy spreading around. On my old 1080p 120hz monitor I did that in a few games. 780 Ti + tweaked graphic settings was able to keep my frames pegged pretty much constantly. It's definitely far from gimped, but the experience does fall short of GSYNC.

Makes me wonder why people even care about whether these kinds of displays have indicator lights on them to inform whether VRR is in use. Max frames or not you can tell when it's not working, cause you won't deem the game to be playable. Not after letting your eyes adjust to GSYNC that is.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Brute will never make up for not having VRR unfortunately. I know people say there is no difference in the max frame scenario but it's just false information some seem to enjoy spreading around.


That is absolutely true. VRR helps ameliorate a lot of things, including microstuttering and tearing. Fluidity is always increased, even though it's diminishing returns after a certain point.

One has to, however, consider that not all visual systems are made alike. Different people are differently sensitive to luma, chroma, and motion. I happen to be extremely sensitive to motion and luma, which has caused me a great deal of pain trying to decide what new monitor to buy...

Different folks and all that.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Try running Witcher 3 on Ultra at 1440p with V-sync on and tell me if you get 120Hz.
> I'm gonna wait until reviews come out before I make a choice. If it hits like 400-500 USD, then it's an insta-cop for me.


Obvious exceptions need not apply, I.E. games that're so poorly optimized they gobble up Titan X SLI setups for no particular reason.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That is absolutely true. VRR helps ameliorate a lot of things, including microstuttering and tearing. Fluidity is always increased, even though it's diminishing returns after a certain point.
> 
> One has to, however, consider that not all visual systems are made alike. Different people are differently sensitive to luma, chroma, and motion. I happen to be extremely sensitive to motion and luma, which has caused me a great deal of pain trying to decide what new monitor to buy...
> 
> Different folks and all that.


I've said that as well, different strokes for different folks, but that's the nice way of putting it. Actually, it shows some people are far more observant than others. Basically those who aren't extremely sensitive to changes in motion clarity would make a terrible career criminals, and you should distance yourself from that person. I don't feel safe hanging around anyone who isn't good in a pinch


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Obvious exceptions need not apply, I.E. games that're so poorly optimized they gobble up Titan X SLI setups for no particular reason.


Ehhh, I wouldn't call Witcher 3 unoptimized. Their implementation of Hairworks is complete ****e, but otherwise I think they did a stellar job. Except for SLI/Crossfire, but they're working on that.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Ehhh, I wouldn't call Witcher 3 unoptimized. Their implementation of Hairworks is complete ****e, but otherwise I think they did a stellar job. Except for SLI/Crossfire, but they're working on that.


Test for culling and tell me what you find.


----------



## TheMentalist




----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*


It doesn't talk about the performance of the monitor. He's just reiterating what the box says.


----------



## Malinkadink

Thats just annoying, i want an in depth review of the thing! I'll take a Linus video too


----------



## mirijevski

What are they waiting, a monitor?







Give us review!


----------



## TheMentalist

You know...teaser..teaser..teaser...


----------



## TheCoxer

I don't want to be teased. I want the whole 9 yards and a reach around.


----------



## Fl3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoroughbred*
> 
> Sorry a bit unclear, freesync range 35-90 not 35-144.


Guess I'll have to pass this monitor and wait for another one with similar specs where I can use 144hz with Freesync on.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fl3x*
> 
> Guess I'll have to pass this monitor and wait for another one with similar specs where I can use 144hz with Freesync on.


Yeah same, that or go with Nvidia .-.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah same, that or go with Nvidia .-.


Gsync is better, but I personally am just not ready to pay the Nvidia premium cost and the G-Sync premium cost. I am really struggling to allow myself to spend 600-650$ on a monitor let alone an 800$ + G-Sync one.

Well what would I get from spending 800$ on a G-Sync monitor and then like 750$ on a 980 Ti? Sure we would consider this a huge upgrade in gaming quality, but I just have to ask myself "is it really? Is it really worth dropping more than 1500$ on 2 parts to play mediocre console ports?"









Situation would be different if I had a GTX 980 maybe, but damn all that stuff is getting so expensive lately


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Gsync is better, but I personally am just not ready to pay the Nvidia premium cost and the G-Sync premium cost. I am really struggling to allow myself to spend 600-650$ on a monitor let alone an 800$ + G-Sync one.
> 
> Well what would I get from spending 800$ on a G-Sync monitor and then like 750$ on a 980 Ti? Sure we would consider this a huge upgrade in gaming quality, but I just have to ask myself "is it really? Is it really worth dropping more than 1500$ on 2 parts to play mediocre console ports?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situation would be different if I had a GTX 980 maybe, but damn all that stuff is getting so expensive lately


I'm in the same situation as you...it sucks big time.


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Gsync is better, but I personally am just not ready to pay the Nvidia premium cost and the G-Sync premium cost. I am really struggling to allow myself to spend 600-650$ on a monitor let alone an 800$ + G-Sync one.
> 
> Well what would I get from spending 800$ on a G-Sync monitor and then like 750$ on a 980 Ti? Sure we would consider this a huge upgrade in gaming quality, but I just have to ask myself "is it really? Is it really worth dropping more than 1500$ on 2 parts to play mediocre console ports?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situation would be different if I had a GTX 980 maybe, but damn all that stuff is getting so expensive lately


I'd be more comfortable waiting for a better option, but there are no indications that there will be an 1440p IPS with Free-sync.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> I'd be more comfortable waiting for a better option, but there are no indications that there will be an 1440p IPS with Free-sync.


yeah I am wondering that too. I thought we would've more 1440p 144hz ips freesync announcements by now.

I mean I will still wait for M279Q reviews and if it is really good then I still might buy it. It should be a great upgrade from my 1080p 120hz TN panel no matter what


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> play mediocre console ports?" (


I've been thinking somewhat the same, may as well stay with 1080p, instead of spending $600+ on a monitor and another 600+ for a gpu, and get a console instead for exclusive games


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah I am wondering that too. I thought we would've more 1440p 144hz ips freesync announcements by now.
> 
> I mean I will still wait for M279Q reviews and if it is really good then I still might buy it. It should be a great upgrade from my 1080p 120hz TN panel no matter what


They'll come, Asus can see clear as day between these boards and their own websites that people are far from thrilled about the issues with this monitor, there is a large market of people who want to use the freesync alternative. Can I afford 1500 on a monitor and gpu? Yes, but like you said, it's not worth it to me when there is not enough content out there to make it worth it for me. I don't play games too much anymore and when I do it tends to be Borderlands 2 or Fallout 3 anyway.. Fallout 4 MAY be a reason for me to want to drop that kind of money, but right now it's not worth it, The Witcher 3 isn't in question anyway since no single card is going to max that game at 120+ fps 1440P anyway for probably a few years.


----------



## magnek

I know what you mean Serious_Don, the past 3 weeks I've been playing nothing but good ol' TFC LOL (not TF2, I'm talking the old school 1999 Team Fortress Classic). Talk about a waste of processing power.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I know what you mean Serious_Don, the past 3 weeks I've been playing nothing but good ol' TFC LOL (not TF2, I'm talking the old school 1999 Team Fortress Classic). Talk about a waste of processing power.


Not a waste, but rather a conservation of processing power


----------



## Nicholars

With the 144hz screens if you are not using gsync / freesync, can you set up the Vsync to whatever you want? For example on a normal monitor you would be stuck with 60hz vsync or 30hz vsync or 60hz with triple buffering...

With a 144hz monitor can you set whatever you want to use? For example could you use a refresh rate of 80 with framerate limited to 40, or refresh rate 100 with framerate 50, like you can run 60hz monitors at 30fps vsync.

If you can do this it would give you a lot more options than the normal 60hz vsync.. But it is possible to do that?


----------



## Lass3

If they just fix the frame skipping at 144 Hz, then I'll get one. With high Hz/fps, stuttering and tearing is highly unlikely anyway.

I'd choose 144 Hz over 60 Hz with Gsync/Freesync any day..


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> If they just fix the frame skipping at 144 Hz, then I'll get one. With high Hz/fps, stuttering and tearing is highly unlikely anyway.
> 
> I'd choose 144 Hz over 60 Hz with Gsync/Freesync any day..


But is it possible to do what I said above?

eg. set any HZ up to 144hz and have vsync at that setting?

For example 100hz with vsync at 50fps etc. (the same as you can run 30fps at 60hz vsync on a 60hz monitor without tearing etc.)

Eg. if you can get over 50fps in a game then 100hz / 50fps with no tearing or triple buffering stutter, would probably look good and be achievable at 1440p without buying SLI titan X!

I want a 1440p 144hz monitor but I don't know if I will have nvidia or AMD so it would be good if there were some options other than G/freeync that are still improvement from a 60hz screen.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But is it possible to do what I said above?
> 
> eg. set any HZ up to 144hz and have vsync at that setting?
> 
> For example 100hz with vsync at 50fps etc. (the same as you can run 30fps at 60hz vsync on a 60hz monitor without tearing etc.)
> 
> Eg. if you can get over 50fps in a game then 100hz / 50fps with no tearing or triple buffering stutter, would probably look good and be achievable at 1440p without buying SLI titan X!
> 
> I want a 1440p 144hz monitor but I don't know if I will have nvidia or AMD so it would be good if there were some options other than G/freeync that are still improvement from a 60hz screen.


Vertical Sync will work with whatever refresh rate your monitor is set to, if its at 144hz then it will sync to 144fps assuming the game you're playing can get that high, if you want it to sync to something else like 60fps then you need to set the monitor to 60hz. Do yourself a favor, and buy gsync or freesync and depending on your choice there you'll go with nvidia or amd. That way you can run your monitor at 144hz at all times and let the sync tech work its magic. On AMD if you go with this MG279Q assuming it still has a 35-90hz freesync range and you want to use the VRR i would probably limit myself to 90hz, the monitor may not come with a 90hz setting, but you can make a custom profile to let you use only up to 90hz. Reason i say to do that is im not sure what the complications may be if your fps was fluctuating in and out of the freesync range constantly.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Vertical Sync will work with whatever refresh rate your monitor is set to, if its at 144hz then it will sync to 144fps assuming the game you're playing can get that high, if you want it to sync to something else like 60fps then you need to set the monitor to 60hz. Do yourself a favor, and buy gsync or freesync and depending on your choice there you'll go with nvidia or amd. That way you can run your monitor at 144hz at all times and let the sync tech work its magic. On AMD if you go with this MG279Q assuming it still has a 35-90hz freesync range and you want to use the VRR i would probably limit myself to 90hz, the monitor may not come with a 90hz setting, but you can make a custom profile to let you use only up to 90hz. Reason i say to do that is im not sure what the complications may be if your fps was fluctuating in and out of the freesync range constantly.


Thanks for reply but I already knew that and you didn't answer the question!









I would prefer to buy whatever is best at the time AMD or Nvidia (which currently is Nvidia). So trying to find out how much better a 144hz is over a 60hz when not using VRR. I might get an AMD card to use with this monitor but AMD not looking very good ATM and the 390x looks like it will be overpriced for a 4gb card with 300w TDP.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks for reply but I already knew that and you didn't answer the question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to buy whatever is best at the time AMD or Nvidia (which currently is Nvidia). So trying to find out how much better a 144hz is over a 60hz when not using VRR. I might get an AMD card to use with this monitor but AMD not looking very good ATM and the 390x looks like it will be overpriced for a 4gb card with 300w TDP.


I use 144hz no VRR and its great, especially at 1080p with a single 970 i can take advantage of high fps in a lot of games.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I use 144hz no VRR and its great, especially at 1080p with a single 970 i can take advantage of high fps in a lot of games.


On games like CS:Go or similar it is ok with vsync off... but 90% of games look horrible without vsync.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> On games like CS:Go or similar it is ok with vsync off... but 90% of games look horrible without vsync.


So far i've only been playing dark souls/2 and csgo and some gta v and no vsync and im fine with the experience. I dont think theres a lot of screen tearing in any of them, i dont really look for it and when i do its still hard to notice. Everyone is different though, but i'll never use vsync


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So far i've only been playing dark souls/2 and csgo and some gta v and no vsync and im fine with the experience. I dont think theres a lot of screen tearing in any of them, i dont really look for it and when i do its still hard to notice. Everyone is different though, but i'll never use vsync


In anything except CS:GO or similar, I have to use some sort of vsync as I don't really like the effect of screen is being ripped apart as you turn







If it doesn't bother you then that's good for you because you don't have to bother with the BS of vsync fixed framerates etc.. I play 95% of games with vsync as I spent money on a gaming PC and time tweaking graphics settings I don't really like the whole thing getting ripped up as I move about!


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> On games like CS:Go or similar it is ok with vsync off... but 90% of games look horrible without vsync.


Vsync is a huge joke. It adds mouse delay and input lag like crazy. I never use it.

144 Hz VSYNC OFF + 100 FPS minimum = No tearing or stuttering 99.95% of the time.

FreeSync and Gsync adds a whole new set of problems to many games. It's far from flawless. (Yes I've tried it).

And on this monitor, 90 Hz max with Freesync, makes no sense at all. The real benefit off a high Hz monitor comes when you hit 100+ FPS on 100+ Hz. Then the smoothness begins.

I'm gonna get this monitor and just use the 144 Hz mode without FreeSync. Even when I get Fiji's.

Tearing and stuttering is a MUCH BIGGER problem on 60 Hz monitors, especially when fps is around 40-50. FreeSync/Gsync dosnt do much when FPS is high.

BTW. NO serious CS:GO gamer uses Gsync/Freesync. There is several tests on the net (or just ask in a GS:GO forum) and VSYNC OFF + 144 Hz + VERY HIGH FPS is much better in terms of smoothness and responsiveness.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Vsync is a huge joke. It adds mouse delay and input lag like crazy. I never use it.
> 
> 144 Hz VSYNC OFF + 100 FPS minimum = No tearing or stuttering 99.95% of the time.
> 
> FreeSync and Gsync adds a whole new set of problems to many games. It's far from flawless. (Yes I've tried it).
> 
> And on this monitor, 90 Hz max with Freesync, makes no sense at all. The real benefit off a high Hz monitor comes when you hit 100+ FPS on 100+ Hz. Then the smoothness begins.
> 
> I'm gonna get this monitor and just use the 144 Hz mode without FreeSync. Even when I get Fiji's.
> 
> Tearing and stuttering is a MUCH BIGGER problem on 60 Hz monitors, especially when fps is around 40-50. FreeSync/Gsync dosnt do much when FPS is high.
> 
> BTW. NO serious CS:GO gamer uses Gsync/Freesync. There is several tests on the net (or just ask in a GS:GO forum) and VSYNC OFF + 144 Hz + VERY HIGH FPS is much better in terms of smoothness and responsiveness.


Yep, I try to keep my input lag down below 20ms, helps a ton with the CRPGs I play.









If I was still playing shooters I wouldn't touch V-sync, but my tastes have changed. The only game I'll be playing in the future in which input lag will have any effect is Star Citizen, and if they don't do something about the godawful optimization of that engine before release nothing I do on my end is going to make a difference anyways.


----------



## Nicholars

Any single player games I play with Vsync... But yes the mouse lag is annoying... Any multiplayer games like cs:go I turn it off... I am interested to see what 144hz will be like.. I had an eizo foris and 120hz was good, but I did not test it much because it was back in the box and returned within a few hours due to bad image quality.


----------



## Nicholars

Actually *why* are there no reviews of this monitor? From either websites or buyers? The monitor was released and people had it before they were recalled... I cannot find any info on it. You would think that someone would have measured the input lag or stuff like that on a forum somewhere... has anyone found anything? I am tempted to risk it and buy one without reviews because there is simply nothing else available with the specs (except the acer which I am not buying) and my current monitor is literally falling apart. Anyone got any more info on this? Input lag, response times etc.? I assume it will be similar to the Acer screen.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Actually *why* are there no reviews of this monitor? From either websites or buyers? The monitor was released and people had it before they were recalled... I cannot find any info on it. You would think that someone would have measured the input lag or stuff like that on a forum somewhere... has anyone found anything? I am tempted to risk it and buy one without reviews because there is simply nothing else available with the specs (except the acer which I am not buying) and my current monitor is literally falling apart. Anyone got any more info on this? Input lag, response times etc.? I assume it will be similar to the Acer screen.


It was recalled and I think the recalled ones with updated firmware (or whatever they did) should arrive soon. Monitor reviews can take time. We should have some soon. I hope


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> 144 Hz VSYNC OFF + 100 FPS minimum = No tearing or stuttering 99.95% of the time.


False. Tearing is ubiquitous. You may not notice it 99.95% of the time, but others might. Don't present this as fact.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> False. Tearing is ubiquitous. You may not notice it 99.95% of the time, but others might. Don't present this as fact.


You're trying to framelord over someone who is worried about the input lag that G-sync causes in CS:GO. Suffice it to say he's the type of person that notices.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> You're trying to framelord over someone who is worried about the input lag that G-sync causes in CS:GO. Suffice it to say he's the type of person that notices.


I'm not sure i know what "framelord" is. Excuse my ignorance. Tearing is noticeable at framerates above 100, though, and it's important to not let perceptions be writ as factual. There are even reports of it causing distress and discomfort for some users, though i'm not sure on their validity. And the responsiveness tests done to g-sync with framerates a handful of frames lower than max refresh rate have proven that it's no different than v-sync off. Freesync defaults to v-sync off as it surpasses max refresh rate; thusly, the responsiveness factor is not important.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I'm not sure i know what "framelord" is. Excuse my ignorance. Tearing is noticeable at framerates above 100, though, and it's important to not let perceptions be writ as factual. There are even reports of it causing distress and discomfort for some users, though i'm not sure on their validity. And the responsiveness tests done to g-sync with framerates a handful of frames lower than max refresh rate have proven that it's no different than v-sync off. Freesync defaults to v-sync off as it surpasses max refresh rate; thusly, the responsiveness factor is not important.


Anyone who experiences distress and discomfort because of frame tearing need more help than Captain VRR or even a handful of sedatives can offer them. I suggest you check in to those tests a little bit more. As mentioned, no one who plays a twitch shooter competitively will touch G-sync for a reason.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Anyone who experiences distress and discomfort because of frame tearing need more help than Captain VRR or even a handful of sedatives can offer them. I suggest you check in to those tests a little bit more. As mentioned, no one who plays a twitch shooter competitively will touch G-sync for a reason.


Like i said, i can't attest to the validity of the reports.

Also, http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/

If you can point out the faults of these tests, i'll stand corrected.

Personally, i prefer ULMB or BenQ's own form of strobing, being used to CRT and all. I just don't like to take away from VRR's advantages.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> You're trying to framelord over someone who is worried about the input lag that G-sync causes in CS:GO. Suffice it to say he's the type of person that notices.


I have noticed 2 types of people on gaming forums...

1) Cannot stand tearing and things like TN viewing angles etc. will not play games without vsync or an IPS / VA screen. Plays various games.

2) Is obsessed with input lag, blurring and high refresh rate but not bothered by tearing or the relatively bad image quality of TN. Usually plays competitive FPS games only.

or

3) Cannot stand tearing in anything except competitive FPS games like CS:GO where it is not noticeable, notice motion blur but not THAT bothered by it, does not like input lag but can put up with it (under about 20-30ms including Vsync) to avoid tearing in most games, will not use a TN screen due to bad image quality etc. (I am number 3).

It is a compromise of what irritates you the least until something like OLED monitors come out. VRR removes most of the problems but the AMD cards are not looking very good for the next 1-2 years and I am not paying an extra £200 for a monitor with gsync.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Like i said, i can't attest to the validity of the reports.
> 
> Also, http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/
> 
> If you can point out the faults of these tests, i'll stand corrected.
> 
> Personally, i prefer ULMB or BenQ's own form of strobing, being used to CRT and all. I just don't like to take away from VRR's advantages.


The results of that test at 143fps and above aren't a fluke, if you meet or exceed the monitor's refresh rate G-sync causes input lag, and competitive FPS players play at well above their monitor's refresh rate. I don't know a single one that plays at less than 200fps.

Again, if you play twitch shooters and think you're any good at them, G-sync is a plague to be avoided. If you're playing anything else and stay below your monitor's refresh rate at all times, it's virtually the same as playing with vsync off.

http://wasd.ro/hardware-reviews/3d-vga-cards/nvidia-g-sync-review-part-2-teste-de-timp-de-raspuns-updated#

Same testing method, same results, only they tell it how it is instead of brushing it off as inconsequential.

So if I have a G-sync 120hz monitor and I'm playing a really poorly optimized game (what're the odds, with today's industry? This never happens, right?







) and my framerate keeps bouncing between 90 and 150fps, whenever my monitor is capped out I get a variable input latency instead of a variable framerate.

Makes no difference to me, like I said input lag isn't going to make or break the games I play, but it makes a big difference to some people, so don't assume they're just being dramatic or whiny.


----------



## elgreco14

While you guys keep arguing I couldn't take it anymore and I just ordered one Also ordered a second 290x.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> While you guys keep arguing I couldn't take it anymore and I just ordered one Also ordered a second 290x.


you ordered an M279Q? Great let us know how you like it when you get it


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> so don't assume they're just being dramatic or whiny.


I never assumed they were dramatic or whiny. I merely said that playing the game at 140 FPS with VRR bears no measurable difference in responsiveness to playing the game at 300 FPS with v-sync off. I'm not sure you noticed, but that was the point i was trying to convey. The tests you linked show exactly the same.

Unless you have proof otherwise (to which i'd thank you for linking me), there's no discernible difference between 140 and 300 FPS when you're capped at 144 frames displayed. Placebo amongst FPS players is hardly unheard of, as i'm sure you and most here know.

Launching the game without properly setting up in such a way so as to circumvent g-sync's inherent quiddities and calling "INPUT LAG!" hardly makes for factual statements regarding its inherent flaws.

But, like you said, CS:GO is only one game, and to let one oddity prevent a general statement concerning the superiority of VRR to be commented is... petty, at best. This, of course, if one disregards completely the fact that playing at 140 FPS with VRR on creates a more fluid visual experience without tearing than one would have with it off.

I understand you're not against me and my stance, but the original post that triggered this debate was ambiguous, if not incorrect altogether.


----------



## Ganf

And I quote from my own link since you didn't bother to read it....
Quote:


> It shows very clearly that when the flow of frames per second is equal to the monitor refresh rate, G-Sync technology is unable to reduce lag or even run similarly to how "no sync". Moreover, there is also common ground that it works exactly as Vsync, at 143 fps.


Quote:


> I must admit that I am totally disappointed with the results above. The reason I ran tests and Battlefield 4 was simply because I could not believe that G-Sync add so much lag that it is comparable with vsync. I thought Unreal Tournament 3 is so old that it is too bad for such tests. But the reality is excellent.


I love blurbusters, but they kind of dropped the ball on this one. They saw that low latency worked on refresh rates below the monitor's refresh rate, said "Hey, G-sync is supposed to be for when your framerate is slower than your refresh rate, so it's working as intended." and left it at that. Meanwhile a problem that a demographic of gamers find pretty significant went unmentioned.

Edit: To be clear this guy tested it unto death when he found the problem, trying to find some way to explain why it was happening other than "G-sync is adding latency at high framerates." It's not some case of the guy was looking for problems, because he was actually looking for excuses to say there weren't any problems.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> And I quote from my own link since you didn't bother to read it....


No, i did bother to read it. I very specifically looked at the screenshots for 120 FPS. Admittedly, i made a blank statement by using "140 FPS" as an example of a framerate lower than the panel's refresh rate, which was less than accurate of me. I apologize for that one.

But my point was that G-sync, according to the dude's tests, works within margin of error at 120 FPS on a 144 Hz monitor (differences less than 1 ms). Of course, this is for technology that defaults to vsync on when reaching framerates higher than refresh rate. Freesync doesn't work like that, so the problem might be completely non-existent for such monitors.

So, assuming that 120 FPS is the absolute highest framerate for 144 Hz monitors at which G-sync will not introduce any discernible input lag, considering the added fluidity and lack of tearing, one would still find hard to justify not using it for capable for monitors.

Again, like you and i said earlier, it's up to the user to choose between VRR and strobing for monitors that have both technologies. While i prefer the latter for the magical FG2421 effect (after 2 years, the one monitor in which its implementation did not produce a stupid decrease in PQ; Eizo rules), i still don't see why i'd choose to run one bare if VRR were an option.


----------



## BoredErica

Can't we just turn off Gsync for games where we can peg 144fps and turn on Gsync for all other games?

Also, somebody once said that a 120/144hz monitor is still slightly more responsive than a 60hz monitor even when playing at 60fps. Is that true?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Also, somebody once said that a 120/144hz monitor is still slightly more responsive than a 60hz monitor even when playing at 60fps. Is that true?


Considering the quirks of some monitors, that statement, despite generally being made erroneously, is, sometimes, true. Looking at the way the XB270HU handles overdrive (response times decrease as the refresh rate increases), the image is less blurry when displaying 60 FPS at 144 Hz than when displaying 60 FPS at 60 Hz.



Other than that, all a 120+ Hz monitor would do to a 60 FPS feed is scatter tearing locations around more frequently. Whether this would mask the phenomenon to some extent or exacerbate it, i'm not sure.


----------



## TheCoxer

On the topic of the MG279Q and not some technical jargon, any news on the monitor?


----------



## unlocknunload

How does one know if the monitor they're getting was recalled? Is ASUS including something that certifies the recall inside the box?


----------



## menko2

I just bought mine here in Spain. No idea if it will good or faulty. I don't use freesync so no idea how to test (GTX 980M laptop)...


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menko2*
> 
> I just bought mine here in Spain. No idea if it will good or faulty. I don't use freesync so no idea how to test (GTX 980M laptop)...


The monitor was recalled because of frameskipping when run at 144Hz. That requires no freesync to test. Use this to test if it's frameskipping.


----------



## mirijevski

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9bJUrSjSk

First unboxing and preview! But I don't understand a word


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9bJUrSjSk
> 
> First unboxing and preview! But I don't understand a word


damn. I would really like to know what he says


----------



## UltimaXemnas

Hi guys. I'm new around here, and i'm joining all of you in the wait for this supposedly amazing monitor.

I'm planning on plugging it to my gaming laptop (ASUS G751JY), which I use for heavy video editing...I know that doesn't make much sense, but I do game every once in a while. I'm kind of done with 1080p, I want to venture into the further plains of existence that is known as 1440p. I feel like the extra space will help me while editing, not to mention the IPS panel for better color accuracy and the ridiculously high refresh rate for pure gaming goodness.

I was interested in the PB278QR for a long time, but i've heard the DisplayPort colors were awful and this one looks much more versatile and "future proof". It's really expensive though, and that's the only thing keeping me from buying it immediately. It's already available in my country, but I have no idea if they're pre-recall or post-recall. I'll wait for reviews and user feedback, and stay around this thread for news and user comments.

Really looking forward to this promising piece of hardware


----------



## menko2

I got the MG279Q today and want to write my impressions.

No dead pixels. Looks great. Shame I can't test 144hz because my laptop cannot make it. Even at lower resolutions. I have a 980M card but the Intel HD 4000 doesn't allow me to put resolutions more than 60hz.
I use Displayport cable and no luck. I guess the Intel card keeps me at 1440P at 60hz. Same for lower resolutions.

I was shocked that Assasin Creed Black Flag didn't look much better from 1080P to 1440P.
The desktop in windows I do see a massive improvement.

Shame Im gonna have to return it as I can't test if the 144hz have frame skipping.

I expected 1440p to be a big improvement...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menko2*
> 
> I got the MG279Q today and want to write my impressions.
> 
> No dead pixels. Looks great. Shame I can't test 144hz because my laptop cannot make it. Even at lower resolutions. I have a 980M card but the Intel HD 4000 doesn't allow me to put resolutions more than 60hz.
> I use Displayport cable and no luck. I guess the Intel card keeps me at 1440P at 60hz. Same for lower resolutions.
> 
> I was shocked that Assasin Creed Black Flag didn't look much better from 1080P to 1440P.
> The desktop in windows I do see a massive improvement.
> 
> Shame Im gonna have to return it as I can't test if the 144hz have frame skipping.
> 
> *I expected 1440p to be a big improvement..*.


The hard truth it that games are made with 1080p or even lower in mind. Of course PC games look better in higher resolution, but its not like 4K looks 4 times as good as 1080p. It is just better and sharper and you don't have problems with AA and stuff.

4K is currently not on my radar because GPUs are just too weak for it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menko2*
> 
> I got the MG279Q today and want to write my impressions.
> 
> No dead pixels. Looks great. Shame I can't test 144hz because my laptop cannot make it. Even at lower resolutions. I have a 980M card but the Intel HD 4000 doesn't allow me to put resolutions more than 60hz.
> I use Displayport cable and no luck. I guess the Intel card keeps me at 1440P at 60hz. Same for lower resolutions.
> 
> I was shocked that Assasin Creed Black Flag didn't look much better from 1080P to 1440P.
> The desktop in windows I do see a massive improvement.
> 
> Shame Im gonna have to return it as I can't test if the 144hz have frame skipping.
> 
> I expected 1440p to be a big improvement...


Light bleed? A problem?

And no more matte, I WANT GLOSSY!


----------



## Malinkadink

That video did prove one thing, it looks a million times better than the XB270HU, all matte enclosure, and a semi gloss coating. It's basically an ROG Swift with freesync and a better coating, and of course an IPS > TN


----------



## TheCoxer

Too bad I don't speak w/e language the guy speaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Light bleed? A problem?
> 
> And no more matte, I WANT GLOSSY!


From the pictures shown, there seems to be quite a bit of bleed in the bottom right. But take that with a grain of salt since the pictures taken weren't in a completely dark room.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Too bad I don't speak w/e language the guy speaks.
> From the pictures shown, there seems to be quite a bit of bleed in the bottom right. But take that with a grain of salt since the pictures taken weren't in a completely dark room.


I'd gladly pay a $200 premium to make sure a) The construction is of good quality b) Pre-tested to ensure there are minimal malfunctioning pixels or lightbleed c) It is glossy... Possibly more... I've used glossy IPS but never high refresh rate, but at least for now, the color is really godly and I will be sad if the visuals are downgraded at all if I upgrade.


----------



## UltimaXemnas

Is it possible that ASUS might release this same monitor, but with G-SYNC in the near future?

I'd buy that day one!


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd gladly pay a $200 premium to make sure a) The construction is of good quality b) Pre-tested to ensure there are minimal malfunctioning pixels or lightbleed c) It is glossy... Possibly more... I've used glossy IPS but never high refresh rate, but at least for now, the color is really godly and I will be sad if the visuals are downgraded at all if I upgrade.


Nah, bro. $200 is way too much. Maybe like $20 or something, I can't be shelling out $800 for a monitor.


----------



## TerminatorUK

Review finally coming on TFTCentral in the next few weeks







:

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral?original_referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tftcentral.co.uk%2Fmaincontent.htm&profile_id=410120210&tw_i=604235921958047744&tw_p=embeddedtimeline&tw_w=278511728524918785

"Should be receiving the Asus MG279Q (27" 144Hz IPS with FreeSync) next week for review within a few weeks. Will update everyone via Twitter"


----------



## Nicholars

I am 95% sure the coating will be the same as the Acer... because as far as I know the coating is put on at the factory, (AUO) when they make the screens... Its a bit weird the coating because at a very sharp angle it looks like a glossy coating, but when you look at it straight on it is matte. It does not look like those horrible grainy / sparkly strong matte coatings tho. Anyone used the acer screen and can tell me how the coating is?


----------



## magnek

:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menko2*
> 
> I got the MG279Q today and want to write my impressions.
> 
> No dead pixels. Looks great. Shame I can't test 144hz because my laptop cannot make it. Even at lower resolutions. I have a 980M card but the Intel HD 4000 doesn't allow me to put resolutions more than 60hz.
> I use Displayport cable and no luck. I guess the Intel card keeps me at 1440P at 60hz. Same for lower resolutions.
> 
> I was shocked that Assasin Creed Black Flag didn't look much better from 1080P to 1440P.
> The desktop in windows I do see a massive improvement.
> 
> Shame Im gonna have to return it as I can't test if the 144hz have frame skipping.
> 
> I expected 1440p to be a big improvement...


You probably have an Optimus laptop. Unfortunately depending on the manufacturer's exact implementation, it could very well be that every display connector is hardwired to the iGPU. Some laptops have a multiplexer (MUX) that allows you to route the display traces to either the iGPU or dGPU -- you can check your laptop's BIOS to see if such an option exist.

Btw where 1440p really shines is static images and movies to some extent. Photos definitely sharper on my XB270HU compared to the VG248QE that I had. And I agree that certain game textures don't show any improvement, but others show quite pronounced differences.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I am 95% sure the coating will be the same as the Acer... because as far as I know the coating is put on at the factory, (AUO) when they make the screens... Its a bit weird the coating because at a very sharp angle it looks like a glossy coating, but when you look at it straight on it is matte. It does not look like those horrible grainy / sparkly strong matte coatings tho. Anyone used the acer screen and can tell me how the coating is?


I have the XB270HU, and I can confirm it seems to have the same semi-glossy AG coating on the MG279Q. When viewed at extreme angles (150 deg if I had to guess), the coating does appear to become very glossy as shown in the video. Although I'd still prefer a true glossy screen, I have to say this particular AG coating is very well done, and does not have any of the grainy characteristics that my old VG248QE used to have. It is truly a "semi-glossy" coating in every sense of the word. Even when viewed straight on it doesn't appear fully matte, and I would describe the reflection as a "blurred but smooth" image, if that makes sense.

Mine didn't have any dead pixels, and minimal backlight bleed or IPS glow. However,, the bottom right corner appears darker than the rest of the screen. This is really only visible against high contrast backgrounds (for obvious reasons), but still annoyed me for such an expensive screen. I seem to have gotten used to it and stopped caring after a week, probably because I got it basically for free.







But this is definitely unacceptable for a panel costing $700+, and if I'd paid for this out of my own pocket I definitely would've demanded an exchange. Hopefully later batches will have tighter QC, but I highly recommend buying from Amazon (even if you have to pay taxes) just to avoid any potential headaches. Seriously of the dozen or so RMAs I had to do with Amazon, they have not failed me once, and every case was resolved to my full satisfaction.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9bJUrSjSk
> 
> First unboxing and preview! But I don't understand a word


LOL this guy seems to get his hands on every new monitor before most tech sites. I wonder who he is. Interesting how the fancy box doesn't mention freesync.


----------



## UltimaXemnas

Wait, I just realized this and i'm sorry if i'm coming like a total noob but...can you plug external speakers to this monitor?

I apologize if the question is too obvious, but I never had a monitor with built in speakers xD


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimaXemnas*
> 
> Wait, I just realized this and i'm sorry if i'm coming like a total noob but...can you plug external speakers to this monitor?
> 
> I apologize if the question is too obvious, but I never had a monitor with built in speakers xD


Why would you plug the speakers into the monitor in the first place? Why not plug them into the computer instead?


----------



## TheLawIX

When this is confirmed to work with Freesync (as it should be), this is my next monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

I hope this is good and works at 144hz and freesync at least 35-90hz with overdrive... Has anyone confirmed that freesync works with overdrive when the monitor was released before it was recalled?

What would be good is if they could get freesync or Gsync to work at double the refresh when possible... for example 30fps runs at 60hz 72fps runs at 144hz and then above 72fps it would be 1:1... I don't know if that is possible.. but it would be good.. As with freesync / gsync you are going to be running most games at 40-80hz which is a bit pointless on a 144hz monitor ( I am talking about new games with good graphics that won't even get anywhere near 144fps even on a titan X)


----------



## UltimaXemnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Why would you plug the speakers into the monitor in the first place? Why not plug them into the computer instead?


Well every monitor I ever had had a external speaker output (3.5mm jack), so I just plugged in all my laptops to them through HDMI and plugged some speakers into the monitors.

But since this one has internal speakers, which is news to me, I thought i'd ask


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What would be good is if they could get freesync or Gsync to work at double the refresh when possible... for example 30fps runs at 60hz 72fps runs at 144hz and then above 72fps it would be 1:1... I don't know if that is possible.. but it would be good.


G-sync already does that for framerates below 35, but only because of a limitation with how the panels work. I can see the benefit from doing 2:1 on the XB270HU, as it would gain in motion clarity.

Pretty sure the whole reason the MG279Q released with 35-90 was exactly because that was the functional range in tandem with overdrive; otherwise, they'd probably have gone the ful 35-144.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> G-sync already does that for framerates below 35, but only because of a limitation with how the panels work. I can see the benefit from doing 2:1 on the XB270HU, as it would gain in motion clarity.
> 
> Pretty sure the whole reason the MG279Q released with 35-90 was exactly because that was the functional range in tandem with overdrive; otherwise, they'd probably have gone the ful 35-144.


Maybe they will make it 35-90 with overdrive and 90-144hz without overdrive.. I read that somewhere but I don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Maybe they will make it 35-90 with overdrive and 90-144hz without overdrive.. I read that somewhere but I don't know if it is true or not.


Other freesync monitors that are 40-144hz i believe the BenQ XL2730Z uses that freesync range, but it doesn't support OD with freesync. If the Asus allows you to turn OD off then i imagine you can use freesync from 35-144hz, but with an IPS i dont think no OD is a good idea, even a TN without OD will suffer enough for there to be noticeable ghosting. 35-90hz isn't so bad if you only have plans to run 1 mid-high end graphics card, you wont be going over 90fps in new demanding games with high settings.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Other freesync monitors that are 40-144hz i believe the BenQ XL2730Z uses that freesync range, but it doesn't support OD with freesync. If the Asus allows you to turn OD off then i imagine you can use freesync from 35-144hz, but with an IPS i dont think no OD is a good idea, even a TN without OD will suffer enough for there to be noticeable ghosting. 35-90hz isn't so bad if you only have plans to run 1 mid-high end graphics card, you wont be going over 90fps in new demanding games with high settings.


I would take 35-90hz + freesync every time over 35-144hz without freesync... But then 35-90 with and then 90-144 without would be better than a hard limit at 90 where you have to either limit fps or find a way to avoid going over 89 so you don't get Vsync lag / stutter or tearing.


----------



## Gdourado

Any news on this monitor?
It was on sale briefly than it was supposedly recalled by Asus to address some issue with ghosting or freesync range...
Any news if it has been fixed?
When will it be on sale again and when it does, will it work with freesync all the way to 144hz?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltimaXemnas

It's already available in my country for over 600€, jesus s*** that's expensive :S

Supposedly they fixed the frameskipping issue and then sent them back to retailers.


----------



## mirijevski

They should put on the box something to assure us that firmware is updated, looks like updated monitors are in the old boxes...some stores still selling old ones. Don't wanna buy one and wait another 4-6 weeks damnit


----------



## medgart

Another monitor from the MG series is coming - MG27*8*Q. Looks like it will be 27-inch, 1440p, 144Hz, 1ms, TN, Freesync

https://rog.asus.com/422592015/labels/event/computex-2015-asus-rog-announces-latest-range-of-gaming-gear/

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG-2000-400x400.jpg
MG27*9*Q (left) and MG27*8*Q (right)

Review for the MG279Q is coming very soon from tftcentral.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Another monitor from the MG series is coming - MG27*8*Q. Looks like it will be 27-inch, 1440p, 144Hz, 1ms, TN, Freesync
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/422592015/labels/event/computex-2015-asus-rog-announces-latest-range-of-gaming-gear/
> 
> Review for the MG279Q is coming very soon from tftcentral.


Isnt that the freesync monitor that got recalled to fix the issues with the refresh rate. It was skipping frames i think. Some people got their hands on it already.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Isnt that the freesync monitor that got recalled to fix the issues with the refresh rate. It was skipping frames i think. Some people got their hands on it already.


He did even put the "*8*" in bold... come on man get it together!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Another monitor from the MG series is coming - MG27*8*Q. Looks like it will be 27-inch, 1440p, 144Hz, 1ms, TN, Freesync
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/422592015/labels/event/computex-2015-asus-rog-announces-latest-range-of-gaming-gear/
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG-2000-400x400.jpg
> MG27*9*Q (left) and MG27*8*Q (right)
> 
> Review for the MG279Q is coming very soon from tftcentral.


Hmm...interesting.
Nice catch


----------



## Thoroughbred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I hope this is good and works at 144hz and freesync at least 35-90hz with overdrive... Has anyone confirmed that freesync works with overdrive when the monitor was released before it was recalled?


Overdrive works with freesync, 35-90Hz.

Edit: Freesync range is 35-90Hz OD on or OFF


----------



## TurboJelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9bJUrSjSk
> 
> First unboxing and preview! But I don't understand a word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn. I would really like to know what he says
Click to expand...

Better late than never!

This guy doesn't say anything important, unless you want to know what cables are bundled with the display. He tried Freesync on Intel HD from desktop Ivy Bridge, obviously didn't work. Better to wait for proper review from TFT Central.


----------



## elgreco14

I think going to cancel my order. The benq xl2730z got a new firmware and now overdrive works with freesync, so freesync range is 40-144hz.

But the other asus screen are there more details about it?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> I think going to cancel my order. The benq xl2730z got a new firmware and now overdrive works with freesync, so freesync range is 40-144hz.
> 
> But the other asus screen are there more details about it?


If thats all you care about... just a warning... TN image qualitry is a lot worse than IPS and those screens have bad coatings as well. So yes it will be faster with better freesync but it will also look worse and have junk viewing angles.


----------



## magnek

Eh color you get used to after a while. Honestly when I first got my XB270HU I thought something was wrong with the screen due to the colors LOL. Viewing angles aren't THAT atrocious on modern TNs. For me really it boils down the AG coating, and I have to say that's one thing Acer got right (or maybe I should praise AUO instead). Doesn't look grainy, doesn't feel grainy.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Eh color you get used to after a while. Honestly when I first got my XB270HU I thought something was wrong with the screen due to the colors LOL. Viewing angles aren't THAT atrocious on modern TNs. For me really it boils down the AG coating, and I have to say that's one thing Acer got right (or maybe I should praise AUO instead). Doesn't look grainy, doesn't feel grainy.


Colors on IPS are more vibrant and generally better, main thing that bothers me is the viewing angles and gamma shift, also the screen coating is very important because that is what you are looking at all the time, no idea why they used grainy coatings on the TN screens. IPS is not perfect (contrast ratio / ips glow) but other than that it is better than TN.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> Confirmation the Asus MG279Q is using the exact same M270DAN02.3 AU Optronics AHVA (IPS-type) panel as the Acer XB270HU
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/606048618836017152


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> Confirmation the Asus MG279Q is using the exact same M270DAN02.3 AU Optronics AHVA (IPS-type) panel as the Acer XB270HU
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/606048618836017152
Click to expand...

Good lookin' out, homie.

Confirming expectations, i guess.


----------



## Nicholars

I have ordered one of these, I really hope the IPS glow and contrast is acceptable... I can live with IPS glow the same as my NEC 20WGX2 but I will not be happy with anything worse... I need a low input lag gaming monitor and already have a VA screen for other games etc. but this should be ideal as a FPS gaming screen, should have almost 0 input lag and 144hz etc. Just hope that the uniformity BLB and glow are ok.


----------



## mirijevski

Same panel, but Asus definitely did somethin' different. Contrast ratio of Acer XB270HU is 1050:1 while on MG279Q is 1200:1. Might be a very nice monitor at the end.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> Same panel, but Asus definitely did somethin' different. Contrast ratio of Acer XB270HU is 1050:1 while on MG279Q is 1200:1. Might be a very nice monitor at the end.


Nice... how do you know that? Any extra contrast is very good on IPS as that is the thing they are not very good at. I measured my NEC 20WGX with a i1 display pro and it gave me 480:1 contrast :/


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> Same panel, but Asus definitely did somethin' different. Contrast ratio of Acer XB270HU is 1050:1 while on MG279Q is 1200:1. Might be a very nice monitor at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... how do you know that?
Click to expand...

TFTC guy said in a post mid-testing that the default contrast of the monitor was 1200, and down to 1090 after calibration.


----------



## mirijevski

Yes, that one...


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> But the other asus screen are there more details about it?


If you mean Asus MG27*8*Q I found only a few photos for now

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG278-B.jpg

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG278Q-2000.jpg

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG278Q-a.jpg


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> If you mean Asus MG27*8*Q I found only a few photos for now
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG278-B.jpg
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG278Q-2000.jpg
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MG278Q-a.jpg


Hey is it just me, or the 278q actually has the base stand looking more like the rog swift while the 279 has a different type less cooler stand (in my opinion)?


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Hey is it just me, or the 278q actually has the base stand looking more like the rog swift while the 279 has a different type less cooler stand (in my opinion)?


Yes because the 278Q is part of the same PG line as the Swift while the 279 is part of the MG line up.

PG=Professional Gaming
MG=Mainstream Gaming


----------



## totaleclipse82

They are both part of the MG lineup... am I missing something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Yes because the 278Q is part of the same PG line as the Swift while the 279 is part of the MG line up.
> 
> PG=Professional Gaming
> MG=Mainstream Gaming


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Yes because the 278Q is part of the same PG line as the Swift while the 279 is part of the MG line up.
> 
> PG=Professional Gaming
> MG=Mainstream Gaming


There is a PG278Q and a MG278Q both using 1440p 144Hz TN displays, and there is a PG279Q and a MG279Q both using 1440p 144Hz IPS displays. The large functional difference between these two pairs of monitors is the FreeSync on the MG and the G-Sync on the PG.


----------



## venom55520

I waited for this monitor for so long, but I'm kind of glad I just went with a cheap korean. Honestly once overclocked, I haven't noticed any tearing at all and the colors are just WOW.

1 dead pixel and two stuck ones in the corner that I need a magnifying glass to find, all in all, best bang for buck ever.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82*
> 
> They are both part of the MG lineup... am I missing something?


yeah same here. I thought the 278q is mg as well.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> There is a PG278Q and a MG278Q both using 1440p 144Hz TN displays, and there is a PG279Q and a MG279Q both using 1440p 144Hz IPS displays. The large functional difference between these two pairs of monitors is the FreeSync on the MG and the G-Sync on the PG.


yes I know. What I mean is. Both of the mg models (279 ips and 278 tn) that I'm referring too are both in the mg lines, however it seems that the 278 has a nicer looking stand, exactly like rog swift, while the 279 used its brand new less exiting stand (not that it matters too much)


----------



## The EX1

My fault, misunderstood the question


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> MG=Mainstream Gaming


I'm not going to support Asus till they release the Hipster Gaming line!


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> yes I know. What I mean is. Both of the mg models (279 ips and 278 tn) that I'm referring too are both in the mg lines, however it seems that the 278 has a nicer looking stand, exactly like rog swift, while the 279 used its brand new less exiting stand (not that it matters too much)


I like both stands actually, they look pretty nice. The looks of the stand doesn't matter that much yeah, but if you're paying this much for a monitor I think It's good to get a nice looking stand and bezel(Unlike the Acer XB270HU).


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I like both stands actually, they look pretty nice. The looks of the stand doesn't matter that much yeah, but if you're paying this much for a monitor I think It's good to get a nice looking stand and bezel(Unlike the Acer XB270HU).


yup both do look actually pretty nice. Do you have any idea how much will these 2 cost? I can't afford the ROG Swift, It's like way over 1 grand here in Canada. I can only go around 500-600 before tax (I have the money but I don't have the confident to spend so much on a monitor so yeah 500-600 before tax is my target). My logic is, the ips will cost more expensive, so if I'm not too comfortable to spend that much on the 279, I'll get the 278


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> yup both do look actually pretty nice. Do you have any idea how much will these 2 cost? I can't afford the ROG Swift, It's like way over 1 grand here in Canada. I can only go around 500-600 before tax (I have the money but I don't have the confident to spend so much on a monitor so yeah 500-600 before tax is my target). My logic is, the ips will cost more expensive, so if I'm not too comfortable to spend that much on the 279, I'll get the 278


$599 rumored for the MG279Q. The 278 must be cheaper than that.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> $599 rumored for the MG279Q. The 278 must be cheaper than that.


Ahh I see. Darn, 600 dollars US = 750 CAD, no to that lol.


----------



## spypet

what difference will the MSRP make if during Q2 nobody can buy one anywhere








i know euro's envy usa prices, but it really sucks how we have to wait for stuff.
the philips DP 4K 40" VA panel took five months before you could buy it in usa.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spypet*
> 
> what difference will the MSRP make if during Q2 nobody can buy one anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know euro's envy usa prices, but it really sucks how we have to wait for stuff.
> the philips DP 4K 40" VA panel took five months before you could buy it in usa.


On the topic of waiting...








Over here, we could buy the monitor back in March (or was it April?)








Had I bought one, I would have kept it, it was only the frameskipping @144Hz that was the problem.


----------



## denman

Any indication of the release date for the PG?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Any indication of the release date for the PG?


This month hopefully.


----------



## geoxile

Does ASUS have the ghosting problem with Freesync? Or is this their first freesync monitor?

It seems Nixeus and BenQ (possibly more) manufacturers have the overdrive issue fixed and will have fixed units on the market soon. Hopefully ASUS isn't behind the curve?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Does ASUS have the ghosting problem with Freesync? Or is this their first freesync monitor?
> 
> It seems Nixeus and BenQ (possibly more) manufacturers have the overdrive issue fixed and will have fixed units on the market soon. Hopefully ASUS isn't behind the curve?


Should have working freesync 35-90hz


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Should have working freesync 35-90hz


Only 90hz? Sounds like the Nixeus is superior.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Only 90hz? Sounds like the Nixeus is superior.


Nixeius?


----------



## magnek

http://www.legitreviews.com/nixeus-vue-nx-vue24-24-1080p-144hz-amd-freesync-gaming-monitor-announced_165087

Nixeus NX-VUE24. 30-144Hz range, 24" 1080p TN.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nixeus-vue-nx-vue24-24-1080p-144hz-amd-freesync-gaming-monitor-announced_165087
> 
> Nixeus NX-VUE24. 30-144Hz range, 24" 1080p *TN*.


Its not better then is it... because its a TN, higher freesync range yes... But worse image quality.

It is also 24" 1080p which is smaller AND much lower PPI than 27" 1440p

24" 1080 TN panel meehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## magnek

Simply letting you about the Nixeus. I don't even know why anyone would want to make a comparison, one is a 24" 1080p TN, the other is a 27" 1440p IPS. The two could not be more different, and likely cater to different people as well.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Simply letting you about the Nixeus. I don't even know why anyone would want to make a comparison, one is a 24" 1080p TN, the other is a 27" 1440p IPS. The two could not be more different, and likely cater to different people as well.


Ah... it was not you who said "so the nixeus is superior" but no idea why he thinks a 24" 1080p TN low budget bargain basement brand screen is better than the 27" 1440p IPS asus screen.


----------



## Lass3

1080p TN? lmao no thanks.


----------



## winterrr

The product page is up HERE!

I'm guessing this next wave of Freesync monitors is going to launch with Fiji


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterrr*
> 
> The product page is up HERE!
> 
> I'm guessing this next wave of Freesync monitors is going to launch with Fiji


that's sick, I wonder when will this come out for real this time

Edit: NVM in here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7EK8CyYxW8 she said that the 279 has end of june release date and the 278 is end of july


----------



## elgreco14

Suddenly I got a message that they are delivering the screen tomorrow







I paid 620 for the screen but now on every site they are 700


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> Suddenly I got a message that they are delivering the screen tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid 620 for the screen but now on every site they are 700


hm chepeast one is 586,90€ in europe


----------



## mirijevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> Suddenly I got a message that they are delivering the screen tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid 620 for the screen but now on every site they are 700


Check the firmware first thing....


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hm chepeast one is 586,90€ in europe


In netherland it was 620 but now: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/439714/asus-mg279q-zwart.html 665 lowest but that's a company which sells not to consumers. I rather buy from my own company products then from germany. I have done it before and didn't like it, to risky and to much trouble.


----------



## PCM2

TFT Central review now online: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm.









Looks to be a well-balanced gaming monitor overall. I'm sure the FreeSync range will disappoint some users at its upper end, as might the input lag when running at <144Hz. There are also some response time anomalies and a bit of overshoot, but I'm sure some users would happily 'put up' with that given the overall performance and features on offer.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> TFT Central review now online: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a well-balanced gaming monitor overall. I'm sure the FreeSync range will disappoint some users at its upper end, as might the input lag when running at <144Hz. There are also some response time anomalies and a bit of overshoot, but I'm sure some users would happily 'put up' with that given the overall performance and features on offer.


Thanks for sharing. Reading it now.


----------



## Malinkadink

Not bad, tough choice, either wait for the recently announced PG279Q or get this MG279Q coupled with AMD's Fury.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> TFT Central review now online: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a well-balanced gaming monitor overall. I'm sure the FreeSync range will disappoint some users at its upper end, as might the input lag when running at <144Hz. There are also some response time anomalies and a bit of overshoot, but I'm sure some users would happily 'put up' with that given the overall performance and features on offer.


no mention about frameskipping @144hz....

***?


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> no mention about frameskipping @144hz....
> 
> ***?


It is mentioned and the issue=fixed.


----------



## winterrr

Wait, so to use freesync, you need can't have the refresh rate higher than 90Hz?

I was under the impression that you could have it set to 144Hz and Freesync would automatically come on when you drop below 90FPS.

So:

<35 FPS = 144hz
35-90 FPS = Freesync
>90 FPS = 144hz

Guess that's not the case?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> TFT Central review now online: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a well-balanced gaming monitor overall. I'm sure the FreeSync range will disappoint some users at its upper end, as might the input lag when running at <144Hz. There are also some response time anomalies and a bit of overshoot, but I'm sure some users would happily 'put up' with that given the overall performance and features on offer.


Kinda sucks about the extra 10ms of lag at anything but 144Hz, so that means you're going to be dealing with it at any time you're actually making use of Freesync.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> no mention about frameskipping @144hz....
> 
> ***?


Definition of "hiding in plain sight"


----------



## TheCoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterrr*
> 
> Wait, so to use freesync, you need can't have the refresh rate higher than 90Hz?
> 
> I was under the impression that you could have it set to 144Hz and Freesync would automatically come on when you drop below 90FPS.
> 
> So:
> 
> <35 FPS = 144hz
> 35-90 FPS = Freesync
> >90 FPS = 144hz
> 
> Guess that's not the case?


That's not how any of this works.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not bad, tough choice, either wait for the recently announced PG279Q or get this MG279Q coupled with AMD's Fury.


Tough choice indeed. G-Sync has a slight edge over FreeSync at the moment, and with the first you get ULMB "for free". But then it seems that Fury X is going to be faster than the 980 Ti and Titan X.







I prefer the design of the ROG Swift anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> TFT Central review now online: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a well-balanced gaming monitor overall. I'm sure the FreeSync range will disappoint some users at its upper end, as might the input lag when running at <144Hz. There are also some response time anomalies and a bit of overshoot, but I'm sure some users would happily 'put up' with that given the overall performance and features on offer.


Why do they say that the Acer XB270HU has a dynamic range between 40 and 144Hz?! The VRR window on G-Sync monitors begins at 30Hz and goes up to 144Hz. It must be a typo.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Tough choice indeed. G-Sync has a slight edge over FreeSync at the moment, and with the first you get ULMB "for free". But then it seems that Fury X is going to be faster than the 980 Ti and Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the design of the ROG Swift anyway.
> Why do they say that the Acer XB270HU has a dynamic range between 40 and 144Hz?! The VRR window on G-Sync monitors begins at 30Hz and goes up to 144Hz. *It must be a typo*.


It's odd, and incorrect to my knowledge, but it doesn't appear to be a typo as the go on to mention that the Asus Freesync monitor has a slightly lower floor for the VRR window with it's 35-90Hz.


----------



## zealord

That reviews actually makes me rethink to buy this monitor I guess. Maybe. I'll wait for a couple of more reviews and decide then.

Is ULMB really that great?


----------



## zanardi

If you're interested in technologies for reducing motion blur wait for BenQ's FreeSync IPS alternative monitor, because BenQ Blur Reduction is superior.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That reviews actually makes me rethink to buy this monitor I guess. Maybe. I'll wait for a couple of more reviews and decide then.
> 
> Is ULMB really that great?


I have a VG248QE and have used the lightboost hack which essentially gives me the ULMB experience and yeah its pretty great, i can definitely notice a much smoother experience, but at least with my monitor using lightboost comes at a cost of degraded image quality on an already sub par TN monitor that can use all the help it can get. With that in mind i choose to just run normal 144hz which is good enough for me. I wouldn't let ULMB be a deciding factor especially since you're probably mainly buying a monitor like this for its VRR and would benefit way more from gsync/freesync in demanding games. ULMB really only becomes better if you can maintain the 100hz refresh rate that the XB270HU demands or the 120hz of the ROG Swift, this of course will bring tearing back into the fold as well, however i dont notice much tearing at such high refresh rates anyway.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I have a VG248QE and have used the lightboost hack which essentially gives me the ULMB experience and yeah its pretty great, i can definitely notice a much smoother experience, but at least with my monitor using lightboost comes at a cost of degraded image quality on an already sub par TN monitor that can use all the help it can get. With that in mind i choose to just run normal 144hz which is good enough for me. I wouldn't let ULMB be a deciding factor especially since you're probably mainly buying a monitor like this for its VRR and would benefit way more from gsync/freesync in demanding games. ULMB really only becomes better if you can maintain the 100hz refresh rate that the XB270HU demands or the 120hz of the ROG Swift, this of course will bring tearing back into the fold as well, however i dont notice much tearing at such high refresh rates anyway.


yeah no chance of getting 100+ fps on a single 290X at 1440p









The only thing I am worried about is how playing at 40-50 fps feels like because you have synced 40-50 hz then aswell. My eyes do feel the difference in hz when I have my current monitor on 60hz instead of 120hz









I would love for VRR to have a feature that when your framerate is below half of what the monitor is capable of then it doubles the HZ for each frame. Like when you play at 55 fps and have 55freesync hz then you get 55fps and 110hz . That would be really sweet

Gutted that there is no way to test VRR. If I can grab it for 599€ then I might really consider this one. Even if I don't end up using FreeSync the monitor with 1440p 144hz IPS is still great.


----------



## MrLinky

The lack of a strobing backlight option makes me sad, even though I probably wouldn't use it if it limits me to a maximum of 100Hz refresh rate like the XB270HU.

The limited dynamic refresh range seems odd to me: who buys a 144Hz monitor with the intention to regularly play at <90Hz? Once you get used to playing games at 144 FPS, anything under 100 FPS starts to feel sluggish, and under 75 FPS feels like downright stuttering.

More and more I feel like I should hang on to my 144Hz 1080p TN screen for FPS gaming and get a 60Hz 2160p IPS for everything else.


----------



## Raikozy

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-083-AS&campaign=affiliate/tag

hmm, so is this the price? 417 euro? so its around 580 in Canadian Dollar. I thought people said its gonna be 700-800 dollars. But again, i don't understand what VAT means


----------



## toffty

V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-083-AS&campaign=affiliate/tag
> 
> hmm, so is this the price? 417 euro? so its around 580 in Canadian Dollar. I thought people said its gonna be 700-800 dollars. But again, i don't understand what VAT means


VAT is basically sale tax. USA price should be around $599


----------



## elgreco14

Wow this screen is a real beauty







I am really impressed!


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> The lack of a strobing backlight option makes me sad, even though I probably wouldn't use it if it limits me to a maximum of 100Hz refresh rate like the XB270HU.
> 
> The limited dynamic refresh range seems odd to me: who buys a 144Hz monitor with the intention to regularly play at <90Hz? Once you get used to playing games at 144 FPS, anything under 100 FPS starts to feel sluggish, and under 75 FPS feels like downright stuttering.
> 
> More and more I feel like I should hang on to my 144Hz 1080p TN screen for FPS gaming and get a 60Hz 2160p IPS for everything else.


That's really not a bad idea in your situation. Can you imagine how popular an affordable 1080p 144hz IPS would be?


----------



## TerminatorUK

Hehe, I've monitoring TFTCentral for days waiting for that review and was going to post it hear ASAP but got beaten to it!

Excellent review as ever - I've scan-read it as I'm at work and will read it better on the train on my way home.

Some immediate comments:

Input lag @90hz (top VRR frequency) is very disappointing. I have 13-16ms on my current Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor at the moment and really hate it; I find it my #1 hate over anything else (even screen-tearing); this blows FreeSync as an option out of the water for me immediately
The Input lag @144hz is outstanding however - amazing considering the monitor uses its own scaler and has multiple inputs (which normally increases input lag over G-Sync monitors which are limited to a single DisplayPort connection)
The RTC Overshoot is a _little_ disappointing; considering the screen is using the same panel as the Acer XB270HU, I was hoping that the near-to-no overshoot would apply here too - this isn't the case. I'm being a bit picky though as it's generally pretty good (certainly lower than a lot of TN panels which normally have over-aggressive overdrive)
Response times are pretty good overall but are again behind the Acer XB270HU. The recorded 15ms maximum is disappointing again.
I think the adage 'you get what you pay for' applies hear but considering I've seen the monitor here in the UK for £460 on Amazon v.s. nearly £700 for the Acer XB270HU, the MG279Q is offering a lot more value here with the trade-off of not being quite as amazing as the Acer XB270HU.

For me, my take-away would be to buy this monitor for use as an excellent 144hz, IPS, 1440p monitor and not for the FreeSync portion and it's 90hz cap / input lag to save disappointment.

I was also initially disappointed by the lack of blur reduction tech, however, I must admit the effect it used to have on me has worn off now and I'm actually starting to favour flicker-free operation with no crosstalk over using it (which does effect the image stability / appearance somewhat - hard to describe).

On another note, I also was under the impression (as an earlier poster mentioned) that Freesync (when enabled) operated automatically between 30-90hz and outside of this range it would turn off with a choice of acting as either V-Sync 'On' or V-Sync 'Off' - is that not the case (i.e. does using it cap your refresh @ 90hz if you had framerates which exceeded this?).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Yeah, considering Freesync supposedly does not add to the cost, a high quality 144hz IPS panel with a high resolution is appetizing in itself. If you have an AMD card, the added benefit of Freesync, even with its flaws, should be the icing on the cake.


----------



## mirijevski

There's a review at hexus.net that says that contrast ratio of MG279Q is 800:1?!! and on tft central 1225:1. I just hope that tft central is right!


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Can you imagine how popular an affordable 1080p 144hz IPS would be?


Not a bad idea, assuming a quality 1080p panel would cost a lot less than a 1440p panel.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Not a bad idea, assuming a quality 1080p panel would cost a lot less than a 1440p panel.


And do you know if there s such monitor? 144hz 1080P and IPS? Because I think I will be better using 24 inch due to my setup and 1080p is the sweetspot at that resolution.


----------



## TerminatorUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> There's a review at hexus.net that says that contrast ratio of MG279Q is 800:1?!! and on tft central 1225:1. I just hope that tft central is right!


I think you might find that is if you enable the sRGB mode - TFTCentral found that it reduced the contrast to 600:1 in that mode when they tested it and to make sure you start with one of the other preset modes (e.g. Racing Mode) which still allows user customisations to be applied but will maintain and excellent 1200:1 contrast ratio (which is excellent for an IPS monitor).


----------



## TerminatorUK

...also the very same Hexus review quotes monitor input latency of '24.4ms' @ 1080p using HDMI - ***; why test it using HDMI at a non-native resolution (and presumably at 60hz)?

TFTCentral's past-review / review approach consistency allows much better like-for-like comparisons than any other site I've seen.

I would tend to trust the TFTCentral review more - I've used them as my source of monitor truth for 10+ years and haven't let me down; I never buy a monitor without seeing a TFTCentral review first!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> There's a review at hexus.net that says that contrast ratio of MG279Q is 800:1?!! and on tft central 1225:1. I just hope that tft central is right!


I can suddenly understand why this monitor is getting such enthusiastic responses. Perfect colour results, though less than perfect backlight scattering. I'd be sold on this, too.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> And do you know if there s such monitor? 144hz 1080P and IPS? Because I think I will be better using 24 inch due to my setup and 1080p is the sweetspot at that resolution.


Perceived PPI is the same for all monitor sizes with a common resolution.


----------



## mirijevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminatorUK*
> 
> ...also the very same Hexus review quotes monitor input latency of '24.4ms' @ 1080p using HDMI - ***; why test it using HDMI at a non-native resolution (and presumably at 60hz)?
> 
> TFTCentral's past-review / review approach consistency allows much better like-for-like comparisons than any other site I've seen.
> 
> I would tend to trust the TFTCentral review more - I've used them as my source of monitor truth for 10+ years and haven't let me down; I never buy a monitor without seeing a TFTCentral review first!


Yes you're right about contrast thanks for that. But this time ASUS gave sample of monitor to TFT Central, so no randomly picked on, so it's not quite a rapper.


----------



## TerminatorUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirijevski*
> 
> Yes you're right about contrast thanks for that. But this time ASUS gave sample of monitor to TFT Central, so no randomly picked on, so it's not quite a rapper.


Well I would agree to an extent it may affect things like dead pixel count, panel uniformity, backlight bleed etc.. (which are all variable factors) but not contrast (well not to the extent that is being shown in the Hexus article).

The AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA (IPS-type) panel is identical to that used in the Acer XB270HU display so therefore contrast and colours should be nearly identical - only factors to do with the scaler (input lag, overdrive circuit etc...) will vary between the screens to any degree of significance.

The Hexus review also showed much high black points than (as much as 0.40 cd/m2) in the calibration results than TFTCentral so perhaps it is more differences between the calibration tools / software in use rather than massive differences in reality?


----------



## DFroN

I'm a little confused as to black levels, particularly comparing IPS and TN panels as I've read conflicting things.

TFT measured the (calibrated) black depth on this monitor at 0.11cd/m2 compared to for instance the TN Rog Swift 0.14 with static contrast ratio of 1087:1 vs 858:1 respectively. According to those numbers does the IPS screen have 'deeper' blacks? I often read that IPS has glow and poor blacks compared TN.

What I'd like to know is which screen would better display detail in dark scenes or shadows.


----------



## EmuAGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> I'm a little confused as to black levels, particularly comparing IPS and TN panels as I've read conflicting things.
> 
> TFT measured the (calibrated) black depth on this monitor at 0.11cd/m2 compared to for instance the TN Rog Swift 0.14 with static contrast ratio of 1087:1 vs 858:1 respectively. According to those numbers does the IPS screen have 'deeper' blacks? I often read that IPS has glow and poor blacks compared TN.
> 
> What I'd like to know is which screen would better display detail in dark scenes or shadows.


That glow is only seen looking at an angle. Black depth is the absolute light leakage the panel provides, meanwhile the contrast is the ratio between light intensity when the panel is white and when is black.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> I'm a little confused as to black levels, particularly comparing IPS and TN panels as I've read conflicting things.
> 
> TFT measured the (calibrated) black depth on this monitor at 0.11cd/m2 compared to for instance the TN Rog Swift 0.14 with static contrast ratio of 1087:1 vs 858:1 respectively. According to those numbers does the IPS screen have 'deeper' blacks? I often read that IPS has glow and poor blacks compared TN.
> 
> What I'd like to know is which screen would better display detail in dark scenes or shadows.


On average, modern IPS and AHVA panels have better contrast ratios than TN panels.

However, while most TN panels might display some very subtle shimmer or glow from an angle, IPS glow is stupidly noticeable from angles that are easily reached at the monitors' edges in relation to your eyes at sitting distances considered completely normal. So, in dark scenes, despite having 1200 CR, which is higher than what modern TN panels can accomplish, this monitor will, mostly likely, ruin any semblance of black or dark grays near its bezel more so than, say, the Swift or the 30Z.

Around the very center of the screen, though, one shouldn't see anything more than whatever the lowest luminance produces in regard to color.


----------



## Attomsk

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> What I'd like to know is which screen would better display detail in dark scenes or shadows.


IPS will absolutely show more detail in dark scenes. IPS panels will not be black like OLED screens, but they will be able to discern between pretty much every level of black on screen.


----------



## elgreco14

I have on this screen on the low right corner some blacklight bleed. Sucks but yeah I think you need to be lucky to get a perfect screen.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> I have on this screen on the low right corner some blacklight bleed. Sucks but yeah I think you need to be lucky to get a perfect screen.


do you have one? How is it? Would you recommend it? Tell us a bit about gaming within the FreeSync range if you don't mind


----------



## mirijevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminatorUK*
> 
> The AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA (IPS-type) panel is identical to that used in the Acer XB270HU display so therefore contrast and colours should be nearly identical - only factors to do with the scaler (input lag, overdrive circuit etc...) will vary between the screens to any degree of significance.


I think that Asus MG279Q will have a bit better picture than Acer, maybe I just use to see better products from Asus. And btw Acer XB270HU have ~320 cd/m2 while Asus ~345 cd/m2.
Quote:


> The Hexus review also showed much high black points than (as much as 0.40 cd/m2) in the calibration results than TFTCentral so perhaps it is more differences between the calibration tools / software in use rather than massive differences in reality?


I don't know really! But Hexus review it's like a advertisement or large preview







compared to TFT Central's. Just hoping that the random unit will have good quality, 'cause as I said, Asus this time gave sample to TFT Central instead choosing random one...


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> do you have one? How is it? Would you recommend it? Tell us a bit about gaming within the FreeSync range if you don't mind


Yep got it since friday! I would recommened it, colors are very nice. Before I had a 24 inch tn panel so its a great improvement. I have had some trouble with changing the drivers to use freesync because first I had the 14.12 drivers and my gpu usage was in BF4 around 90-100 and I around 110-120 fps after going to driver 15.4.1 it messed something up and I had only 50-60 gpu usage... I tried to play with freesync but I really dont see any difference because there is almost no screen tearing which I can notice. So if you buy this screen you shouldnt buy it for freesync. Reverted back to clean windows 7 and 14.12 but still not getting 100% out of my crossfire 290x which kinda sucks.. I shouldn't have updated









Only downside is some blacklight bleeding but yeah I only noticed it when it was night.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> Yep got it since friday! I would recommened it, colors are very nice. Before I had a 24 inch tn panel so its a great improvement. I have had some trouble with changing the drivers to use freesync because first I had the 14.12 drivers and my gpu usage was in BF4 around 90-100 and I around 110-120 fps after going to driver 15.4.1 it messed something up and I had only 50-60 gpu usage... I tried to play with freesync but I really dont see any difference because there is almost no screen tearing which I can notice. So if you buy this screen you shouldnt buy it for freesync. Reverted back to clean windows 7 and 14.12 but still not getting 100% out of my crossfire 290x which kinda sucks.. I shouldn't have updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside is some blacklight bleeding but yeah I only noticed it when it was night.


hmm alright. sounds like you have some Crossfire issues. Crossfire doesn't even work with FreeSync if I am not mistaken anyways. I should be fine with my single 290X I think. well it sounds like I'd probably just leave the monitor at 144hz. I currently have 1080p 120hz and barely notice tearing. Like actually never.


----------



## Raikozy

RIP me from getting the mg279 monitor, price is too high in here in Canada http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-mg279q-27in-freesync-144hz-9d-110309.htm


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> RIP me from getting the mg279 monitor, price is too high in here in Canada http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-mg279q-27in-freesync-144hz-9d-110309.htm


Damn, that's pretty expensive. Look out for the MG278Q then, maybe you're interested in that one.


----------



## zealord

Is tax already included in canada? Monitor is 600-650€ in europe and that is roughly the same price translated to canadian dollar.

doesn't seem that expensive


----------



## rockworm

The Canadian prices do not include tax.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Is tax already included in canada? Monitor is 600-650€ in europe and that is roughly the same price translated to canadian dollar.
> 
> doesn't seem that expensive


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockworm*
> 
> The Canadian prices do not include tax.


hmm okay so the monitor will be close to 1000 canadian dollars then? That sounds a bit pricey yeah


----------



## TheCoxer

I'm just waiting for it on Newegg. No sales tax and I have Premiere.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> RIP me from getting the mg279 monitor, price is too high in here in Canada http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-mg279q-27in-freesync-144hz-9d-110309.htm


That's only $50 CAD cheaper over the Swift. Granted, the Swift has this going on
Quote:


> Savings Code 100910-1382. SAVE $129.99 off our regular price of $1,029.98 if you buy today! Special price ends 06/14/2015.


Wonder how much it will cost here. I'd like a more modern monitor that could do 1440p via HDMI, unlike my U2711.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hmm okay so the monitor will be close to 1000 canadian dollars then? That sounds a bit pricey yeah


ya so pricy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That's only $50 CAD cheaper over the Swift. Granted, the Swift has this going on
> Wonder how much it will cost here. I'd like a more modern monitor that could do 1440p via HDMI, unlike my U2711.


Ya oh man, I was thinking that I would cheat the price a bit considering its a free sync and it should be significantly cheaper than the swift. But that's just incredibly expensive, I would rather just add an extra 100 bucks and get swift..


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> ya so pricy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya oh man, I was thinking that I would cheat the price a bit considering its a free sync and it should be significantly cheaper than the swift. But that's just incredibly expensive, I would rather just add an extra 100 bucks and get swift..


Doesn't seem so pricy at all to me... canadian dollar is less worth then the euro. And in euro you also pay 100 euros extra and you get can get swift.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> Doesn't seem so pricy at all to me... canadian dollar is less worth then the euro. And in euro you also pay 100 euros extra and you get can get swift.


Ehm, I guess great for you to have all the money at your disposal to get whatever monitor you want, I'm still at University and I have to pay 15-20 grands every year so yeah...nope


----------



## TheCoxer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466&cm_re=mg279q-_-24-236-466-_-Product

It's out on Newegg!


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466&cm_re=mg279q-_-24-236-466-_-Product
> 
> It's out on Newegg!


And $599 just like they said. Great news for the AMD crowd and just in time for Fury.


----------



## TheCoxer

Now, time to wait for a sale! How many days till Black Friday?


----------



## totaleclipse82

599 not a bad price, is that an intro price only?


----------



## TheMentalist

Wait, what? On Newegg the original price is $799. There is a $200 discount which makes it $599.
Strange..


----------



## TheCoxer

It's the same bull that Newegg always pull.


----------



## medgart

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHv-n6jLHjk


----------



## Stupid Git

For Canadians: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466
I found this in a Google Ad, couldn't pull it up in a Newegg.ca search... $679.99 CAD + Shipping and tax








I pulled the trigger! Hope i don't regret it pricewise but i can't see it getting much cheaper any time soon. Newegg support also told me they will take it back with 1 dead pixel even though their site says 8


----------



## Lass3

Looks like the guy on newegg got one from the broken batch.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> For Canadians: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466
> I found this in a Google Ad, couldn't pull it up in a Newegg.ca search... $679.99 CAD + Shipping and tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled the trigger! Hope i don't regret it pricewise but i can't see it getting much cheaper any time soon. Newegg support also told me they will take it back with 1 dead pixel even though their site says 8


Cool. Report back with your findings when you get your display.


----------



## spypet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> the guy on newegg


nah, he's just a tard - we know IPS will glow more than TN, thus to some it appears to blur. he probably could have fixed it by adjusting kelvin/bright/contrast, but whatever. some people have their ego stuck so far up their ass that there really is no pleasing them.


----------



## Dawn of War

I wonder when Linus will do a review of this? I am sincerely considering this monitor and want to pull the trigger but want to see a few reviews.


----------



## zealord

I am probably not going to buy it even if I initially thought so. The reviews are okay, but 650€ in Europe is too expensive. Especially since the monitor has some compromises that don't matter too much in daily use, but for that price they do.

Hope we will see more monitors(144hz 1440p IPS) down the line for 499-549$/€ that come with the full FreeSync range (30-144hz) instead of (30-90hz) and other improvements.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am probably not going to buy it even if I initially thought so. The reviews are okay, but 650€ in Europe is too expensive. Especially since the monitor has some compromises that don't matter too much in daily use, but for that price they do.
> 
> Hope we will see more monitors(144hz 1440p IPS) down the line for 499-549$/€ that come with the full FreeSync range (30-144hz) instead of (30-90hz) and other improvements.


Yeah, I hope the price drops a little when the fixed batch is rolled out.

I'm pretty sure the Freesync range is 35-90.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Yeah, I hope the price drops a little when the fixed batch is rolled out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Freesync range is 35-90.


Oh yeah it is 35-90. My mistake


----------



## ivoryg37

Would it be worth it for me to sell my qnix 110hz to get this monitor?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Would it be worth it for me to sell my qnix 110hz to get this monitor?


That all depends.

Your QNIX can't keep up with its refresh rate. It might be running at 110 Hz, but the response times are slow, even for 60 Hz. You'd get a VERY obvious improvement in motion clarity with the MG279Q.
However, you might be bothered by the AG coating if your QNIX is the glossy model. I guess i can't speak for QC (BLB, stable contrast ratio, dead pixels, etc), but i tend to have more faith in Asus, despite the recent issues with the Swift.

If you feel these improvements are worth the $600, sure.


----------



## fat4l

Guys, can anyone tell me which monitor is better for gaming ?
*Benq XL2730Z* vs *Asus MG279Q.*

I've read that Asus can only do 90Hz with freesync. Is it the same for Benq ? Price-wise they are the same.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me which monitor is better for gaming ?
> *Benq XL2730Z* vs *Asus MG279Q.*
> 
> I've read that Asus can only do 90Hz with freesync. Is it the same for Benq ? Price-wise they are the same.


That is honestly a very difficult question to answer in a forum post. I recommend you read both of these reviews in their entirety.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm

vs.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2730z.htm

For FreeSync, the ASUS can handle 35-90 FPS and the BenQ can handle 40-144 (with the new firmware update the overdrive issue you see everywhere has been fixed.)

I am being objective by providing both sides... but I'm in love with my BenQ XL2730Z.

My personal review of the XL2730Z:
Quote:


> Pros:
> - 27" at 1440p is awesome!
> - 144hz is great, if I could run games at 144hz frown.gif
> - Blur Reduction (but only at 120 and 144hz)
> - TRUE 8-bit TN panel produces the best colors I've seen on a monitor
> - AMA (Advanced Motion Accelerator) settings reduce/eliminate ghosting
> - FreeSync (have not been able to use)
> - High quality build, very sturdy stand
> - VESA mount
> - No backlight bleed or IPS glow (obviously)
> - No problems with QC, got a perfect display
> - Headphone hook
> - USB 3.0
> - Better than average viewing angles for TN
> - Great contrast thanks to the 8-bit panel
> 
> Cons:
> - Out of box color calibration was terrible
> - Blur Reduction settings are missing some features in the current firmware, hopefully will be updated soon
> - No Lightboost
> - I have heard that FreeSync cannot be used with overdrive so it "might" cause some ghosting
> 
> Other Thoughts: This monitor was a huge upgrade for me. I came from a basic Acer 23" 1080p 60hz monitor that was very washed out and only had 6-bit color. I cannot tell you how amazing everything looks on this new monitor. I don't even care about the other features all that much, I really just wanted a 1440p monitor with decent response and 8-bit color.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can make better use of the blur reduction features when new firmware is released to fix some settings.
> 
> I should add that the Black eQualizer is kind of a gimmick, but maybe some competitive gamers like it. All it does is reduce black levels and makes them brighter. It is turned on by default, and that is why the colors look terrible.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me which monitor is better for gaming ?
> *Benq XL2730Z* vs *Asus MG279Q.*
> 
> I've read that Asus can only do 90Hz with freesync. Is it the same for Benq ? Price-wise they are the same.


Besides the usual pros/cons of a typical TN vs IPS debate (gamma shift, IPS glow, etc), the 30Z has a pretty decent implementation of strobing and a full range of Freesync, while the MG279Q has a less aggressive AG coating.
With LCD tech, most of the time, it's a pick-your-poison type of deal. I'd go with the MG279Q. The response times are good enough that you won't notice the blur unless you're looking for it. You really have to decide whether or not you want Freesync.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me which monitor is better for gaming ?
> *Benq XL2730Z* vs *Asus MG279Q.*
> 
> I've read that Asus can only do 90Hz with freesync. Is it the same for Benq ? Price-wise they are the same.


BenQ can do 40-144Hz FreeSync with overdrive with the latest firmware, it also has a blur reduction mode. For what it's worth I've been following monitor releases for a while now and I'm considering buying an XL2730Z depending on how Fury is. *For me* 40-144Hz FreeSync, BenQ blur reduction, scaling options and the 3 monitor profile buttons (so I can change from fixed 144Hz blur reduction with 4:3 scaling to FreeSync at native resolution with one button) outweigh the better colours and viewing angles of the Asus for gaming. Ultimately only you can decide which one you feel will suit your needs.

Oh and a headphone holder


----------



## winterrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me which monitor is better for gaming ?
> *Benq XL2730Z* vs *Asus MG279Q.*
> 
> I've read that Asus can only do 90Hz with freesync. Is it the same for Benq ? Price-wise they are the same.


I've currently have both monitors but will be returning the XL2730Z soon. The color and image of quality of IPS just can't be beat imo.

Yes, the XL2730Z has freesync at 144hz and blur reduction but it's not that big of a jump from 144hz by itself.

I will be mostly running my MG279Q at 144Hz since I'm running a pretty strong GPU setup for 1440p. For graphically heavier games, I'll just set it to 90hz and run freesync.

The way I see it for the 90hz freesync window, if you're getting more than 90fps in a game, you're probably also getting >144fps and at that speed, you don't notice the tearing anyway.


----------



## Prime8

did they fix the problem with the firmware that was causing it to drop every 6th frame? im about to pull the trigger on it but want to make sure


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prime8*
> 
> did they fix the problem with the firmware that was causing it to drop every 6th frame? im about to pull the trigger on it but want to make sure


yes but you need to ask your vendor if they have had the new firmware installed on the devices for clarity. It only affected a small shipment of the very first batch of monitors, but it still might've happened to the ones your shop is selling.


----------



## Prime8

cheers man ill ask them tmoz and order it lucky i see this monitor i was going ot get the swift but it was about £100 more for a tn panel lol id rather save the £100 get a ips panel and go without g-sync


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterrr*
> 
> I've currently have both monitors but will be returning the XL2730Z soon. The color and image of quality of IPS just can't be beat imo.
> 
> Yes, the XL2730Z has freesync at 144hz and blur reduction but it's not that big of a jump from 144hz by itself.
> 
> I will be mostly running my MG279Q at 144Hz since I'm running a pretty strong GPU setup for 1440p. For graphically heavier games, I'll just set it to 90hz and run freesync.
> 
> The way I see it for the 90hz freesync window, if you're getting more than 90fps in a game, you're probably also getting >144fps and at that speed, you don't notice the tearing anyway.


How would you say the colors and motion blur compare? I'm having a hard time deciding between these two monitors, and someone that owns both is a huge help. What graphic card(s) do you have?


----------



## winterrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> How would you say the colors and motion blur compare? I'm having a hard time deciding between these two monitors, and someone that owns both is a huge help. What graphic card(s) do you have?


Overall, the colors on the Asus is more vibrant and deep. The colors on the BenQ is not actually that bad when staring it head on but the AG coating dulls the image a tiny bit.

However, all that changes when you're not staring at it head on. The size of the monitor accentuates the poor TN viewing angles. The colors look completely different even comparing a sitting up straight position to a slight slouching position.

Sometimes I like to watch a movie from bed or lean back in my chair. I can do that with the Asus but not the Benq (I found myself adjusting the tilt of the monitor more than I feel like I should need to).

There is some IPS glow on the corners of the Asus but only noticeable on a completely black screen and sitting far away. This is completely unnoticeable even in dark scenes of games/movies.

In regards to motion blur: the two monitors were very close (80 OD setting on the Asus vs the High AMA setting on the BenQ). You can tell the BenQ blurs a little less only when you compare them side by side.

I'm running on a pair of R9 290s.

For the record: I paid $500 for the BenQ and $600 for the Asus and I'm still choosing to keep the Asus. I personally don't think there is any reason to get the XL2730Z over the Asus unless:

A. You're a professional CS:GO player
B. The XL2730Z was considerably cheaper


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterrr*
> 
> Overall, the colors on the Asus is more vibrant and deep. The colors on the BenQ is not actually that bad when staring it head on but the AG coating dulls the image a tiny bit.
> 
> However, all that changes when you're not staring at it head on. The size of the monitor accentuates the poor TN viewing angles. The colors look completely different even comparing a sitting up straight position to a slight slouching position.
> 
> Sometimes I like to watch a movie from bed or lean back in my chair. I can do that with the Asus but not the Benq (I found myself adjusting the tilt of the monitor more than I feel like I should need to).
> 
> There is some IPS glow on the corners of the Asus but only noticeable on a completely black screen and sitting far away. This is completely unnoticeable even in dark scenes of games/movies.
> 
> In regards to motion blur: the two monitors were very close (80 OD setting on the Asus vs the High AMA setting on the BenQ). You can tell the BenQ blurs a little less only when you compare them side by side.
> 
> I'm running on a pair of R9 290s.
> 
> For the record: I paid $500 for the BenQ and $600 for the Asus and I'm still choosing to keep the Asus. I personally don't think there is any reason to get the XL2730Z over the Asus unless:
> 
> A. You're a professional CS:GO player
> B. The XL2730Z was considerably cheaper


Thanks for the response. I already prefer ips to tn, my only concern is the mg279q's smaller freesync range. How do you feel about that? You already addressed it in a previous post, but if there's anything to add to it?


----------



## criznit

I was facing the same dilemma a few days ago before deciding to go with the benq. I was leaning more towards the asus but since it had a lower freesync range AND higher latency (no I don't play fps professionally, BUT I don't want slow response times) I ended up just getting the XL2730Z. I'm planning on building a new pc with the Fury X so I wanted to have the full 35-144 range to take advantage of the monitor and freesync.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I already prefer ips to tn, my only concern is the mg279q's smaller freesync range. How do you feel about that? You already addressed it in a previous post, but if there's anything to add to it?


this interests me as well. My pc is rly powerful(viz sig) and having max 90Hz scares me a bit.... Also its 4ms vs 1ms response time + ips bleeding....


----------



## Yorkston

Got my MG279Q from Newegg today. Box had been opened and resealed with a "QC Passed" sticker. First impressions:

-No dead/stuck pixels
-OMG so much better than my old TN. I don't have an actual color calibrator but even with the stock gaming profiles both colors and blacks are so much better.
-Backlight bleed/glow: (old TN on left, MG279Q on right)
















(potato cell camera is potato)

Glow is there but it really isn't as bad as the pictures make it look. Maybe my eyes just suck but without the camera I can only really see the bottom right glow, and barely the top right. How would I go about testing if it actually hits 144hz?


----------



## Stupid Git

I received mine from Newegg.ca via Los Angeles today with "QC Passed" and i generally like it but I am afraid I will likely be RMA'ing it. My first impressions are a little tarnished by the fact i have 3 dead pixels, 2 of which are diagonally beside one another and there is also a somewhat noticeable back light bleed in the bottom right corner. Return shipping will likely cost me $30... Ugh i should not have attempted ordering a monitor online.. but against my better judgement I figured I'd try my luck. Anyways I'm currently trying to "undead" them but i don't have high hopes. If I received a good panel I would be happy and if I received a good replacement I won't complain.

I've been waiting for a monitor like this for many many years. I've generally avoided the 120hz ones in the past because of the low resolution and size. I wanted a 30" 2560x1600 but so far it hasn't been in the cards. I've been disappointed in the display industry going in the direction of 4k without getting tearing and refresh rate fixed first... I know. Life's hard.

I was a little worried at first because things weren't quite as smooth as I was hoping for at 120Hz but once i made the MG279Q my default monitor 120Hz kicked in and it's fantastic. I'm only running this on an HD 6950 while I wait to see the reviews of the Fury X. 144hz isn't even an option in the menu; I am assuming due to my video card?

Another weird thing I experienced is that I can't "test" the speakers through Windows. It's like there needs to be a certain amount of continuous sound before it starts coming out of the speakers. Like if play iTunes no problem. If i try to configure my speakers I just hear a bleep blurp when it let's a bit of the sound through. Odd. I'm curious if anyone else has this issue. I'm using mini dp from my videocard to the full dp on the monitor running AMD 15.5 beta. I normally use headphones so it's nice to have the option but they don't sound that great anyways.


----------



## TheCoxer

Thanks for the comparison, bro. Now that I'm looking at it, the glow isn't that bad. I rarely play games/use my computers with my lights off, so it shouldn't be a big deal for me. Just waiting for a nice sale to come along! Hoping for at least 100 off or something.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Do you guys think there is any possibility of a discount any time soon on this screen? I've had it sitting in my cart on newegg but can't help but wonder if there will be some 4th of july promo for it. Or is it too new for something like that?

I find it strange that after all the hype for this monitor it went completely silent, there isn't even a MG279Q owners club! Is something wrong with this screen besides the 90hz freesync that I"m missing?


----------



## totaleclipse82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Do you guys think there is any possibility of a discount any time soon on this screen? I've had it sitting in my cart on newegg but can't help but wonder if there will be some 4th of july promo for it. Or is it too new for something like that?
> 
> I find it strange that after all the hype for this monitor it went completely silent, there isn't even a MG279Q owners club! Is something wrong with this screen besides the 90hz freesync that I"m missing?


For me, it is too much money to spend on a screen where i'm not 95% satisfied with. The fact that it wont apply freesync functionality in the desired range - 30-144, (I'd settle for 30-120) is a deal breaker for me. From the reviews I've read I could probably deal with the glow too.


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone else with this montior tell me if theirs has red IPS glow in the bottom right? On dark content the bottom right of the screen looks very red on mine. (when there is not much ambient light / dark in the room it is worst)


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82*
> 
> For me, it is too much money to spend on a screen where i'm not 95% satisfied with. The fact that it wont apply freesync functionality in the desired range - 30-144, (I'd settle for 30-120) is a deal breaker for me. From the reviews I've read I could probably deal with the glow too.


Yeah I can understand that. I was under the impression that this was just a freesync limitation but now I'm reading that the much cheaper XG270HU has 30-144 hz freesync range... but of course no VESA mounting is a deal breaker, and it's TN. I simply can't afford to move over to a 144hz gsync + 980 setup so I'm stuck. I can't deal with my old 23" TN panels anymore, is there anything else in the coming months that would be a better choice then the MG279Q??


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Yeah I can understand that. I was under the impression that this was just a freesync limitation but now I'm reading that the much cheaper XG270HU has 30-144 hz freesync range... but of course no VESA mounting is a deal breaker, and it's TN. I simply can't afford to move over to a 144hz gsync + 980 setup so I'm stuck. I can't deal with my old 23" TN panels anymore, is there anything else in the coming months that would be a better choice then the MG279Q??


I remember reading in the tftcentral review for the mg279q that Asus said the 35-90hz freesync range is a limitation of the panel.


----------



## Stupid Git

The back light bleed the monitor I had was sort of yellowish and in a dark room watching video it definitely distorted colours. I would have been able to live with it since i have 2 other 30"'s i'd probably end up watching video on anyways but i had the dead pixels too so i am getting a new one. But one thing the MG279Q had going for it was the black parts were actually blacker than my 30" monitors in the dark.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Yeah I can understand that. I was under the impression that this was just a freesync limitation but now I'm reading that the much cheaper XG270HU has 30-144 hz freesync range... but of course no VESA mounting is a deal breaker, and it's TN. I simply can't afford to move over to a 144hz gsync + 980 setup so I'm stuck. I can't deal with my old 23" TN panels anymore, is there anything else in the coming months that would be a better choice then the MG279Q??


BenQ XL2730Z









8-bit TN (comparable colors to 8-bit IPS)
144hz
FreeSync 40-144hz
1 ms GTG
Blur Reduction
1440p 27"


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> BenQ XL2730Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-bit TN (comparable colors to 8-bit IPS)
> 144hz
> FreeSync 40-144hz
> 1 ms GTG
> Blur Reduction
> 1440p 27"


Thanks Steeps5,

I had actually watched a few reviews and read the TFTCentral review of this screen. My only gripe is that where I am it costs the exact same as the MG279Q and has a lower contrast TN panel and I don't need the bump in response times for my usage, I would much rather have the IPS







. I also read there was a recall and people that have the v1 firmware have issues with blur reduction mode?

Still, I plan on placing my order in the next day or two, this monitor hunt is starting to haunt me in my sleep literally.


----------



## Yorkston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Thanks Steeps5,
> 
> I had actually watched a few reviews and read the TFTCentral review of this screen. My only gripe is that where I am it costs the exact same as the MG279Q and has a lower contrast TN panel and I don't need the bump in response times for my usage, I would much rather have the IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also read there was a recall and people that have the v1 firmware have issues with blur reduction mode?
> 
> Still, I plan on placing my order in the next day or two, this monitor hunt is starting to haunt me in my sleep literally.


Just get a month of Newegg premier, if you dont like a monitor send it back with no restock fee and try another.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> Just get a month of Newegg premier, if you dont like a monitor send it back with no restock fee and try another.


Bah, good point. MG279Q ordered. Figure I'm going in with out high expectations so hopefully it surprises me. I am after all getting this to replace 1920x1080 23" TN panels from 2009







.. TFTcentral review says that the freesync limit really doesn't matter because after 90fps there is no tearing problem without it so we'll see. It will probably get here next tuesday or wednesday, I'll do a dirty review on it from an end user perspective since I haven't really seen any detailed pro/con write ups from regular Joes.

If the freesync range really ruins it, i'll swap it for the benq, I see the new firmware will be shipping with all monitors in July for those.


----------



## ProStock

Heya guys well i just got mine yesterday and i don't know if it's me but

i can't anable freesync 30/90hz using the monitor option if the refresh rate is 144hz i need to drop it to 60hz other wise igot a popup from the screen that say's freesync disable

So guys do you have this issue can you anable freesync at 144hz ?i know Freesync only works on lower hz but how low you suposer to set your refresh rate to have the screen in freesync mode also why the regular dp cable only goes to 60hz i had to use the mini dp to reach 144 hz

thx for the helping hand

by the way here's the display driver for the screen PS: you need to disable driver signature to install the driver
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/MG279Q/MG279Q_WHQL_driver.zip?_ga=1.211153501.953778151.1434590001


----------



## fat4l

well im listening to all these things u ppl are saying ...
my feeling is, I don't want to buy 90Hz Freesync monitor.
I want 144 or at least 120Hz one....BenQ XL2730Z is my choice


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> well im listening to all these things u ppl are saying ...
> my feeling is, I don't want to buy 90Hz Freesync monitor.
> I want 144 or at least 120Hz one....BenQ XL2730Z is my choice


I just wish the XL2730Z was a little cheaper honestly, It just doesn't make sense for $599 when there is an IPS model for the same price.. The fact that the MG279Q is gimped though will keep the BenQ selling at 599 though







.. if there was a discount on it I would buy.

Maybe the 4th of July sales will have a promo on the BenQ. Also, did they fix the issues with blur reduction on that monitor? I read somewhere that the new firmware didn't solve the problem.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I just wish the XL2730Z was a little cheaper honestly, It just doesn't make sense for $599 when there is an IPS model for the same price.. The fact that the MG279Q is gimped though will keep the BenQ selling at 599 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. if there was a discount on it I would buy.
> 
> Maybe the 4th of July sales will have a promo on the BenQ. Also, did they fix the issues with blur reduction on that monitor? I read somewhere that the new firmware didn't solve the problem.


Exactly my thoughts. I really wish the 30Z was cheaper. I just can't take a high end monitor with a TN panel anymore. This time I really need IPS and one that is quite responsive.


----------



## TheCoxer

Word through the grapevine is that Amazon is going to have a sale on 7/12, so hold off on buying the MG279Q unless there's a crazy sale on July 4th.


----------



## bimbim

Boys, can u plz provide me your s\n of MG279Q (or just take a photo) who havent any major problems with hardware part. I want ask shop to send me normal monitor.


----------



## flashvlad

Is it pointless to buy this monitor without a FREESYNC video card ( i currently have an ATI 5850 ) ??
I wanted to buy it for the 144hz refresh rate and IPS panel.

Would I be able to use 144HZ refresh rate and IPS as stated on my videocard?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flashvlad*
> 
> Is it pointless to buy this monitor without a FREESYNC video card ( i currently have an ATI 5850 ) ??
> I wanted to buy it for the 144hz refresh rate and IPS panel.
> 
> Would I be able to use 144HZ refresh rate and IPS as stated on my videocard?


Yes...


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bimbim*
> 
> Boys, can u plz provide me your s\n of MG279Q (or just take a photo) who havent any major problems with hardware part. I want ask shop to send me normal monitor.


Spear Phishing attempt? 1 post? hmmm.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Spear Phishing attempt? 1 post? hmmm.


Yep - never post your serial numbers of your hardware online....


----------



## bimbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Spear Phishing attempt? 1 post? hmmm.


Schizophrenia is treatable, baby


----------



## bimbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Yep - never post your serial numbers of your hardware online....


yes yes yes.....

u can easy hide 2 last signs... omg, what a kid...


----------



## bimbim

someone who have MG279Q without any hardware problems give me plz a serial (write or just take a photo). I dont need ur full s\n. u can hide last 2 signs.
Just need to know a normal batch


----------



## Nicholars

Why is the MG279Q higher contrast than Acer? Would an new batch acer be the same contrast? I don't understand why as they have the same panel, is it possible for the manufacturer (asus vs acer) to make the panel higher contrast? I don't understand why it is higher, other than the revision of panel. If I bought an acer to replace my MG279Q just to get Gsync... do you think the contrast / image quality would be a downgrade?


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flashvlad*
> 
> Is it pointless to buy this monitor without a FREESYNC video card ( i currently have an ATI 5850 ) ??
> I wanted to buy it for the 144hz refresh rate and IPS panel.
> 
> Would I be able to use 144HZ refresh rate and IPS as stated on my videocard?


Yes, you can use it with your current card. You just will not be able to use the FreeSync feature (I'm guessing it's not supported?).

Just be aware, you probably won't be able to run 1440p at a decent FPS with a 5850 though.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Why is the MG279Q higher contrast than Acer? Would an new batch acer be the same contrast? I don't understand why as they have the same panel, is it possible for the manufacturer (asus vs acer) to make the panel higher contrast? I don't understand why it is higher, other than the revision of panel. If I bought an acer to replace my MG279Q just to get Gsync... do you think the contrast / image quality would be a downgrade?


Which number are you talking about?

They both do 1000:1 which is what these panels are known for.

If you are talking about the Millions: 1 number that is Dynamic Contrast Ratio. The millions can be any high number because once if the contrast is in the millions the screen is total black and you can't see anything = can say millions or billions to 1 if you want to.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> do you think the contrast / image quality would be a downgrade?


1200 to 1000? Maybe in a side-to-side with unreasonably dark content that you'll see 1% of the time. Besides that, i wouldn't lose sleep over it, especially when the Acer, QC issues aside, is better overall.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 1200 to 1000? Maybe in a side-to-side with unreasonably dark content that you'll see 1% of the time. Besides that, i wouldn't lose sleep over it, especially when the Acer, QC issues aside, is better overall.


Well basically the Asus is nicer, the Acer looks cheap *BUT* my 980ti just NEEDS Gsync.... My other monitor is a 20WGX2 and I *CANNOT* go back to that after using the Mg279Q for a bit!!!.... There is the new Asus coming out but I have no idea how long it might take to be available... so that leaves me with 1 option which is the Acer... I really hope it is not a downgrade in image quality from this screen...

My main point was... is the contrast difference down to newer revision of the panel.. or is it something Asus have done? eg. Acer reviews were around feb, Asus reviews around June...

IDK enough about it... But I thought it was the actual panel that would effect contrast... Not anything that Acer / Asus do once they have the panel... ???


----------



## peateargryphon

I would love to NV just support Adaptive Sync / FreeSync.

It doesn't sound like they are even considering it though: https://youtu.be/HHrSe0DtXHk

I honestly am on the edge of buying a couple GTX 980 Ti, but this is one major roadblock for me. I don't want to be locked into a GPU-vendor based on my monitor. I haven't yet bought a FreeSync monitor, but I want to and NV would have sold two more 980 Ti's if they supported FreeSync.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> I would love to NV just support Adaptive Sync / FreeSync.
> 
> It doesn't sound like they are even considering it though: https://youtu.be/HHrSe0DtXHk
> 
> I honestly am on the edge of buying a couple GTX 980 Ti, but this is one major roadblock for me. I don't want to be locked into a GPU-vendor based on my monitor. I haven't yet bought a FreeSync monitor, but I want to and NV would have sold two more 980 Ti's if they supported FreeSync.


I have just given up caring about it anymore... I have a 980ti and I want Gsync so I will just buy one! Problem is I will prob regret buying the ugly assed acer screen once the Asus version is out... But then I need a monitor now and do not want to wait 3+ months going back to my 20" nec 20wgx2!!!! This monitor is nice BTW but 144hz is very inconstant unless you have freesync / gsync... Some game it will work great with triple buffering etc. some games are a mess and end up looking worse than my 60hz TV,


----------



## joeh4384

Is it possible for monitor manufacturers to create a panel that has both freesync and gsync?


----------



## Yorkston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Is it possible for monitor manufacturers to create a panel that has both freesync and gsync?


Yes. Put a DP1.2a port on any Gsync monitor and it should technically be freesync compatible.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> I would love to NV just support Adaptive Sync / FreeSync.
> 
> It doesn't sound like they are even considering it though: https://youtu.be/HHrSe0DtXHk
> 
> I honestly am on the edge of buying a couple GTX 980 Ti, but this is one major roadblock for me. I don't want to be locked into a GPU-vendor based on my monitor. I haven't yet bought a FreeSync monitor, but I want to and NV would have sold two more 980 Ti's if they supported FreeSync.


I imagine myself buying a new GPU at least once a year. Right now the 980ti is more interesting, but next time an AMD card could be more interesting. I hate the idea that I have to pick a side and stick with them because of petty politics. And to me it is petty. You might call it tactical business, I call it petty. I don't see why nVidia can't provide a G-sync monitor that will also support Freesync. Nvidia will still get paid for their overpriced module, but AMD will still be eligible for income due to the potential to buy an AMD graphics card.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> IDK enough about it... But I thought it was the actual panel that would effect contrast... Not anything that Acer / Asus do once they have the panel... ???


Well, i obviously don't know. I can only speculate. The newest XB270HU's are all being released with 120 Hz strobing, which might mean they either tweaked some stuff, tightened QC, or AUO improved production and sold better panels. The latter could be the cause behind the higher quality of the more recent panels, but i could be completely off base.

You may end up waiting for the Asus for half a year. The waiting game sucks! Everyone i know that tried the monitor says it's beautiful, despite some of the initial QC issues. Like you said, that 980ti yearns for 144 Hz AHVA G-sync!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> I would love to NV just support Adaptive Sync / FreeSync.
> 
> It doesn't sound like they are even considering it though


Honestly, i don't see why they would, either. According to what i've read and seen, G-sync is the better implementation of VRR especially because of what G-sync itself entails (module, active Nvidia participation in development, etc). It's worth the premium if you really think about it.


----------



## peateargryphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I imagine myself buying a new GPU at least once a year. Right now the 980ti is more interesting, but next time an AMD card could be more interesting. I hate the idea that I have to pick a side and stick with them because of petty politics. And to me it is petty. You might call it tactical business, I call it petty. I don't see why nVidia can't provide a G-sync monitor that will also support Freesync. Nvidia will still get paid for their overpriced module, but AMD will still be eligible for income due to the potential to buy an AMD graphics card.


Exactly, and I keep my monitors much longer than my GPU's, as most people probably do (although, these 290X's are a bit long in the tooth--unusually long life due to the stagnation on the 28nm node). Maybe the chances are better that we see a GSync monitor that supports FreeSync rather than Nvidia writing their own "FreeSync" since technically AMD's FreeSync is technically separate software built on what is now the AdaptiveSync standard.

But since I want to have a new build for the Vive, I expect I will just have to pick up a GSync monitor. There are still a couple months before my new build but I don't expect to such a monitor.

I have to admit that I like pulling for the underdog. I also don't like the proprietary-only attitude Nvidia has. The Fury X is a big jump from the 290X in terms of performance and even more in performance per watt. AMD just needed to get closer to parity without suffering for the inconsistent frame times that they still struggle with. I've bought plenty of AMD and Nvidia cards in the past, but now it feels much worse since Nvidia dominates the market. Regardless, we are almost guaranteed a nice performance jump and a new architecture from both NV and AMD for the 14/16nm die shrink with HBM2, so I will buying GPU's knowing they get replaced next year when the new wave of cards drops. Sucks that I will have to take the hit reselling a Gsync-only monitor if AMD pulls off something great next year.


----------



## peateargryphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Honestly, i don't see why they would, either. According to what i've read and seen, G-sync is the better implementation of VRR especially because of what G-sync itself entails (module, active Nvidia participation in development, etc). It's worth the premium if you really think about it.


In practice, both implementations are great. There are very few real-world cases where the differences matter, but yes, there are some technical advantages for Gsync. The point is that I would pay that premium, if it meant the monitor also supported FreeSync. It is the proprietary-only attitude that Nvidia had that leaves a bad taste. (Gameworks, Gameworks VR, Gsync, Cuda, PhysX, etc)

The sad part is that I'm probably about to submit to Nvidia just as I have been using only Intel CPU's since the Q6600. I'd rather see a world with all open standards, so it feels like buying an Nvidia product is like voting for proprietary technology and closed source software. It sucks, but it's reality. Nvidia have most of the market and much more money. I don't want to vote for proprietary, closed source and vendor lock-out, but they have the better overall experience right now, and at the end of the day, that's what I want more.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> I would love to NV just support Adaptive Sync / FreeSync.
> 
> It doesn't sound like they are even considering it though: https://youtu.be/HHrSe0DtXHk
> 
> I honestly am on the edge of buying a couple GTX 980 Ti, but this is one major roadblock for me. I don't want to be locked into a GPU-vendor based on my monitor. I haven't yet bought a FreeSync monitor, but I want to and NV would have sold two more 980 Ti's if they supported FreeSync.


Nvidia won't support Freesync since it isn't theirs and it isn't open source. Adaptivesync is what we want support of.

Even then they won't undercut Gsync since it brandlocks. Gotta pay off R&D somehow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> In practice, both implementations are great. There are very few real-world cases where the differences matter, but yes, there are some technical advantages for Gsync. The point is that I would pay that premium, if it meant the monitor also supported FreeSync. It is the proprietary-only attitude that Nvidia had that leaves a bad taste. (Gameworks, Gameworks VR, Gsync, Cuda, PhysX, etc)
> 
> The sad part is that I'm probably about to submit to Nvidia just as I have been using only Intel CPU's since the Q6600. I'd rather see a world with all open standards, so it feels like buying an Nvidia product is like voting for proprietary technology and closed source software. It sucks, but it's reality. Nvidia have most of the market and much more money. I don't want to vote for proprietary, closed source and vendor lock-out, but they have the better overall experience right now, and at the end of the day, that's what I want more.


Issue is that AMD or Nvidia, we can't win.

As AMD gains marketshare, they'll introduce more proprietary features.


----------



## peateargryphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Nvidia won't support Freesync since it isn't theirs and it isn't open source. Adaptivesync is what we want support of.


I was afraid someone would nitpick on my wording there,







I was just being lazy.
I was a bit more clear in my later post; here's an excerpt: "Maybe the chances are better that we see a GSync monitor that supports FreeSync rather than Nvidia writing their own "FreeSync" since technically AMD's FreeSync is technically separate software built on what is now the AdaptiveSync standard."
Quote:


> Even then they won't undercut Gsync since it brandlocks. Gotta pay off R&D somehow.
> Issue is that AMD or Nvidia, we can't win.


FreeSync itself may not be open source, but since this is a driver level thing it is a bit disingenuous to just leave it at that statement. It is royalty free to monitor manufacturers and AMD has been working to get Adaptive Sync included in the HDMI standard as well. I know it's wishful thinking to hope for a monitor supporting both and it would be asking too much from Nvidia to support Adaptive Sync as part of the new VESA standard only because they are in a position to get away with it. If the market share percentages were reversed, you would see Nvidia quickly jump on the AdaptiveSync bandwagon.
Quote:


> As AMD gains marketshare, they'll introduce more proprietary features.


Yes, that was my point! When one company dominates, that gets worse! I didn't feel bad about buying an Nvidia card when the market share was more even. Now I feel like I'm helping that balance turn into a monopoly.

Corporations are out to make money, that is not lost on me.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> In practice, both implementations are great. There are very few real-world cases where the differences matter, but yes, there are some technical advantages for Gsync. The point is that I would pay that premium, if it meant the monitor also supported FreeSync. It is the proprietary-only attitude that Nvidia had that leaves a bad taste. (Gameworks, Gameworks VR, Gsync, Cuda, PhysX, etc)
> 
> The sad part is that I'm probably about to submit to Nvidia just as I have been using only Intel CPU's since the Q6600. I'd rather see a world with all open standards, so it feels like buying an Nvidia product is like voting for proprietary technology and closed source software. It sucks, but it's reality. Nvidia have most of the market and much more money. I don't want to vote for proprietary, closed source and vendor lock-out, but they have the better overall experience right now, and at the end of the day, that's what I want more.


I agree that Nvidias behavior is bad for gaming in general....

But the problem is that the 980ti is a much better card than the Fury X and Gsync works better as well.... I like AMD and want them to do well but Nvidia are just better currently, and they look like the have a lot more R&D etc. than AMD so will probably continue to be better than AMD. This 980ti just destroys every game at 1080p and 1440p... With Gsync it would be perfect for 1440p.. It is very good even without Gsync depending on if the game works properly with triple buffering etc... advantage of Gsync is it will consistently work perfectly for every game!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> Exactly, and I keep my monitors much longer than my GPU's, as most people probably do (although, these 290X's are a bit long in the tooth--unusually long life due to the stagnation on the 28nm node). Maybe the chances are better that we see a GSync monitor that supports FreeSync rather than Nvidia writing their own "FreeSync" since technically AMD's FreeSync is technically separate software built on what is now the AdaptiveSync standard.
> 
> But since I want to have a new build for the Vive, I expect I will just have to pick up a GSync monitor. There are still a couple months before my new build but I don't expect to such a monitor.
> 
> I have to admit that I like pulling for the underdog. I also don't like the proprietary-only attitude Nvidia has. The Fury X is a big jump from the 290X in terms of performance and even more in performance per watt. AMD just needed to get closer to parity without suffering for the inconsistent frame times that they still struggle with. I've bought plenty of AMD and Nvidia cards in the past, but now it feels much worse since Nvidia dominates the market. Regardless, we are almost guaranteed a nice performance jump and a new architecture from both NV and AMD for the 14/16nm die shrink with HBM2, so I will buying GPU's knowing they get replaced next year when the new wave of cards drops. Sucks that I will have to take the hit reselling a Gsync-only monitor if AMD pulls off something great next year.


100%, man, yeah. I really wanted an AMD card this time around; mostly to support economic equality in the industry but also to give my proverbial middle finger to nVidia for lying about the 970. Plus, I don't feel the need to worry about G-sync's wider refresh range over Freesync when most games will not be able to reach higher than 90FPS anyway, and I would rather turn settings down than go below 40 FPS. For the games that do exceed 90 FPS, VSR should allow me to draw more horse power and keep me situated in the 35-90 FPS range. To me, 60-90 FPS is fine. As long as the minimum frame rates and frame times are excellent, I don't mind. For fast-paced open-world competitive games like GTA V I keep the settings lowered slightly in order to maintain a steady 80 FPS. The game can quite easily drop to 50's so if I was stable at 60 FPS, I'd be dropping to the 30's or 40's, which is not what I want. On the other hand, I don't mind cranking the anti-aliasing in Far Cry 3 as 60 FPS is maintainable almost all the time. This was smooth enough for a non-competitive open-world game that I played stealthily more so than running-and-gunning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, i obviously don't know. I can only speculate. The newest XB270HU's are all being released with 120 Hz strobing, which might mean they either tweaked some stuff, tightened QC, or AUO improved production and sold better panels. The latter could be the cause behind the higher quality of the more recent panels, but i could be completely off base.
> 
> You may end up waiting for the Asus for half a year. The waiting game sucks! Everyone i know that tried the monitor says it's beautiful, despite some of the initial QC issues. Like you said, that 980ti yearns for 144 Hz AHVA G-sync!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, i don't see why they would, either. According to what i've read and seen, G-sync is the better implementation of VRR especially because of what G-sync itself entails (module, active Nvidia participation in development, etc). It's worth the premium if you really think about it.


The premium is worth it. I can't stand tearing and love the fact that G-sync gets rid of it without hindering performance elsewhere. I'd rather turn down game settings and use v-sync than deal with tearing, even if it's just going from one eye-sore to another. What I don't like is the fact that nVidia won't allow AMD GPU's to work with it or visa versa. But we all know that and I imagine many agree on it, at least somewhat.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Proprietary hardware really just will not win in the long haul here in my opinion, Adaptive sync will surely get to a place where it's comparable to Gsync and will silently become the standard across all graphics cards. It really just looks to me like Nvidia is milking an idea (which is fine since they were first to market) until it's no longer lucrative i.e. when there is a standard feature set that matches what they are already offering. Unfortunately, if you want to buy a screen today you have to pick your poison, otherwise it's back to waiting. I don't have a problem with gsync but I did have a problem with the 970 fiasco so my next GPUs will definitely be the next iteration of AMDs Fury X, I'm just waiting for a more mature release with minimum 8gb vram.

It is a really annoying time for people trying to upgrade though, this is blu ray vs hddvd on steroids essentially, two competing processes and you can only buy a screen that supports one or the other, or neither.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Proprietary hardware really just will not win in the long haul here in my opinion, Adaptive sync will surely get to a place where it's comparable to Gsync and will silently become the standard across all graphics cards. It really just looks to me like Nvidia is milking an idea (which is fine since they were first to market) until it's no longer lucrative i.e. when there is a standard feature set that matches what they are already offering. Unfortunately, if you want to buy a screen today you have to pick your poison, otherwise it's back to waiting. I don't have a problem with gsync but I did have a problem with the 970 fiasco so my next GPUs will definitely be the next iteration of AMDs Fury X, I'm just waiting for a more mature release with minimum 8gb vram.
> 
> It is a really annoying time for people trying to upgrade though, this is blu ray vs hddvd on steroids essentially, two competing processes and you can only buy a screen that supports one or the other, or neither.


This is a little off-topic, but what's your logic for wanting 8GB as a minimum? Based on what I've seen, at 3840x2160 resolutions the Fury X is actually better than it is at 1080p or 1440p compared to the 980ti. At 1080p or 1440p, a stock 980ti reference beats a Fury X in the majority of games or applications. But once you hit 2160p, the 980ti now has to be overclocked in order to beat the Fury X. I can't see games demanding that much more memory for another couple of years. Many are quite happily gaming with 980 SLI configs for 4K. Certain games suffer, but most of them seem fine. That's my interpretation.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 100%, man, yeah. I really wanted an AMD card this time around; mostly to support economic equality in the industry but also to give my proverbial middle finger to nVidia for lying about the 970. Plus, I don't feel the need to worry about G-sync's wider refresh range over Freesync when most games will not be able to reach higher than 90FPS anyway, and I would rather turn settings down than go below 40 FPS. For the games that do exceed 90 FPS, VSR should allow me to draw more horse power and keep me situated in the 35-90 FPS range. To me, 60-90 FPS is fine. As long as the minimum frame rates and frame times are excellent, I don't mind. For fast-paced open-world competitive games like GTA V I keep the settings lowered slightly in order to maintain a steady 80 FPS. The game can quite easily drop to 50's so if I was stable at 60 FPS, I'd be dropping to the 30's or 40's, which is not what I want. On the other hand, I don't mind cranking the anti-aliasing in Far Cry 3 as 60 FPS is maintainable almost all the time. This was smooth enough for a non-competitive open-world game that I played stealthily more so than running-and-gunning.
> The premium is worth it. I can't stand tearing and love the fact that G-sync gets rid of it without hindering performance elsewhere. I'd rather turn down game settings and use v-sync than deal with tearing, even if it's just going from one eye-sore to another. What I don't like is the fact that nVidia won't allow AMD GPU's to work with it or visa versa. But we all know that and I imagine many agree on it, at least somewhat.


The thing is at 1440p right now with a single 980 ti wont get many new games above 90fps consistently, but a monitor is generally a long term investment that isn't upgraded as frequently as other hardware so a couple years down the road when its time for a new GPU chances are you will be able to push games higher and benefit from 100+fps gsync, or ULMB even. To get ULMB with AMD you'd probably have to go with a BenQ monitor that has its own ULMB tech.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The thing is at 1440p right now with a single 980 ti wont get many new games above 90fps consistently, but a monitor is generally a long term investment that isn't upgraded as frequently as other hardware so a couple years down the road when its time for a new GPU chances are you will be able to push games higher and benefit from 100+fps gsync, or ULMB even. To get ULMB with AMD you'd probably have to go with a BenQ monitor that has its own ULMB tech.


This is true. But to be honest, I don't notice a huge difference between 90 and 144 FPS. I can tell the difference, but it's not worth spending a gratuitous amount of money on. Others disagree and buy Titan X's for 1080p performance, but if I can hit 90 FPS in games as beautiful as The Witcher 3 or Unity, I'm happy. For future GPU's, in those settings I can use VSR/DSR or user mods to crank the graphical fidelity up and bring my frames back into a 'happy place'. That's not an ideal solution, but maybe by then AMD will have released new firmware and drivers to improve the performance of pre-existing Freesync monitors, extending the range from 35-90Hz to 30-144Hz.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> This is a little off-topic, but what's your logic for wanting 8GB as a minimum? Based on what I've seen, at 3840x2160 resolutions the Fury X is actually better than it is at 1080p or 1440p compared to the 980ti. At 1080p or 1440p, a stock 980ti reference beats a Fury X in the majority of games or applications. But once you hit 2160p, the 980ti now has to be overclocked in order to beat the Fury X. I can't see games demanding that much more memory for another couple of years. Many are quite happily gaming with 980 SLI configs for 4K. Certain games suffer, but most of them seem fine. That's my interpretation.


Honestly the logic is simply longevity and what suits me best, a used pair of 290s is going in my system when my mg279q gets here which I think will get me fair enough performance for half the price of a fury (I know, no freesync), I don't upgrade my machines as often as most enthusiasts do so my next big spend will likely be on HBM2 8gb cards, essentially next years release for me and in the mean time whatever cheaper cards keep me happy. I know the 4gb card is doing very well with memory management but I just want to see how it pans out over the next year first before I'm willing to invest $600 into a single gpu.

I'm usually a late adopter into hardware, I bought the 4790k knowing it would be apex of haswell for z97, just a personal preference for maturity over buying things the moment a new architecture/tech is on the shelves.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Honestly the logic is simply longevity and what suits me best, a used pair of 290s is going in my system when my mg279q gets here which I think will get me fair enough performance for half the price of a fury (I know, no freesync), I don't upgrade my machines as often as most enthusiasts do so my next big spend will likely be on HBM2 8gb cards, essentially next years release for me and in the mean time whatever cheaper cards keep me happy. I know the 4gb card is doing very well with memory management but I just want to see how it pans out over the next year first before I'm willing to invest $600 into a single gpu.
> 
> I'm usually a late adopter into hardware, I bought the 4790k knowing it would be apex of haswell for z97, just a personal preference for maturity over buying things the moment a new architecture/tech is on the shelves.


I know what you mean. I'm a little disappointed with AMD's products right now, but as much as I love everything about the 980ti I don't like nVidia's demeanour. I read an interview with AMD's CEO this morning and thought she sounded quite down to earth and empathetic to both consumers as well as stock holders and investors.

4GB is fine for 1440p, especially with the higher bandwidth in the 290/290X/390/390X.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> I was afraid someone would nitpick on my wording there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just being lazy.
> I was a bit more clear in my later post; here's an excerpt: "Maybe the chances are better that we see a GSync monitor that supports FreeSync rather than Nvidia writing their own "FreeSync" since technically AMD's FreeSync is technically separate software built on what is now the AdaptiveSync standard."
> FreeSync itself may not be open source, but since this is a driver level thing it is a bit disingenuous to just leave it at that statement. It is royalty free to monitor manufacturers and AMD has been working to get Adaptive Sync included in the HDMI standard as well. I know it's wishful thinking to hope for a monitor supporting both and it would be asking too much from Nvidia to support Adaptive Sync as part of the new VESA standard only because they are in a position to get away with it. If the market share percentages were reversed, you would see Nvidia quickly jump on the AdaptiveSync bandwagon.
> Yes, that was my point! When one company dominates, that gets worse! I didn't feel bad about buying an Nvidia card when the market share was more even. Now I feel like I'm helping that balance turn into a monopoly.
> 
> Corporations are out to make money, that is not lost on me.


I'd rather give AMD my support but at the same time I'm more concerned with the product that best serves my needs and the 970 was it at the time :/.

Fingers crossed for Arctic Islands, here is hoping they debut GCN 2.0 and give us a real, meaty upgrade to the architecture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I agree that Nvidias behavior is bad for gaming in general....
> 
> But the problem is that the 980ti is a much better card than the Fury X and Gsync works better as well.... I like AMD and want them to do well but Nvidia are just better currently, and they look like the have a lot more R&D etc. than AMD so will probably continue to be better than AMD. This 980ti just destroys every game at 1080p and 1440p... With Gsync it would be perfect for 1440p.. It is very good even without Gsync depending on if the game works properly with triple buffering etc... advantage of Gsync is it will consistently work perfectly for every game!


Indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> This is a little off-topic, but what's your logic for wanting 8GB as a minimum? Based on what I've seen, at 3840x2160 resolutions the Fury X is actually better than it is at 1080p or 1440p compared to the 980ti. At 1080p or 1440p, a stock 980ti reference beats a Fury X in the majority of games or applications. But once you hit 2160p, the 980ti now has to be overclocked in order to beat the Fury X. I can't see games demanding that much more memory for another couple of years. Many are quite happily gaming with 980 SLI configs for 4K. Certain games suffer, but most of them seem fine. That's my interpretation.


4GBs isn't bad, but with the increasing usage and at the performance level the Fury X brings it isn't ideal. Especially with a higher performing 980 Ti boasting 6GBs. It doesn't look nearly as enticing in comparison but then again, the 970 won so many hearts with low temps and good power usage. Things we should find irrelevant but are ultimately appealing. AMD did well with the Fury X in making it unique, small form factor and with the new generation of memory tech.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I'd rather give AMD my support but at the same time I'm more concerned with the product that best serves my needs and the 970 was it at the time :/.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Arctic Islands, here is hoping they debut GCN 2.0 and give us a real, meaty upgrade to the architecture.
> Indeed.
> 4GBs isn't bad, but with the increasing usage and at the performance level the Fury X brings it isn't ideal. Especially with a higher performing 980 Ti boasting 6GBs. It doesn't look nearly as enticing in comparison but then again, the 970 won so many hearts with low temps and good power usage. Things we should find irrelevant but are ultimately appealing. AMD did well with the Fury X in making it unique, small form factor and with the new generation of memory tech.


Yeah, fair enough. I won't be buying a new card right now. Hopefully, if there are any issues that might arise with 4GB of VRAM at higher resolutions, someone will find them and release them. I remember when some randomer started expressing concern regarding why his 970 couldn't surpass 3.5GB of VRAM yet a 980 in the exact same scene could. Every person on this forum snobbishly threw it aside. Three weeks later it blew up and those same people either disappeared into the woodwork in shame or pretended like they never said a damn thing.


----------



## tommi6o

Should I get the old swift for 650e or mg279q 1440p 144hz ips for 650e or wait for the new swift. I have a nvidia gpu.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Should I get the old swift for 650e or mg279q 1440p 144hz ips for 650e or wait for the new swift. I have a nvidia gpu.


New Swift = G-Sync + IPS Panel @144Hz...


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The thing is at 1440p right now with a single 980 ti wont get many new games above 90fps consistently, but a monitor is generally a long term investment that isn't upgraded as frequently as other hardware so a couple years down the road when its time for a new GPU chances are you will be able to push games higher and benefit from 100+fps gsync, or ULMB even. To get ULMB with AMD you'd probably have to go with a BenQ monitor that has its own ULMB tech.


You are locking into an upgrade path with g-sync or freesync. Whoever thought that up is a genius, I mean really who's going to start buying amd cards if you own a g-sync monitor when you already paid significantly more for it. There should be lower prices or some sort of benefit for buying these monitors considering you just signed a long term upgrade contract.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> You are locking into an upgrade path with g-sync or freesync. Whoever thought that up is a genius, I mean really who's going to start buying amd cards if you own a g-sync monitor when you already paid significantly more for it. There should be lower prices or some sort of benefit for buying these monitors considering you just signed a long term upgrade contract.


In which case you have two options, either boycott the technology and dont buy a monitor that supports either until both vendors support a single standard ie the one AMD is pushing. The other option is to lock into the one that has already proved themselves to be the better option which is G-sync even though it comes at a premium, but they can afford to charge that premium and as we can see people are buying up gsync monitor even if they piss and moan about it being expensive. Until AMD steps up their game with freesync and we see 30-144hz IPS 144hz 1440p like we have with gsync then i dont see Nvidia charging less for their modules.

I don't really like this either, but you play the hand you're dealt, or i guess don't play at all.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> There should be lower prices or some sort of benefit for buying these monitors considering you just signed a long term upgrade contract.


No because then people will be a lot more comfortable just buying one of each and swapping depending on the GPU. People with dual monitors could just set their primary gaming monitor as gsync or freesync, and have the other one as a secondary









I mean I'm all for lower prices, but from Asus/Acer/etc perspective it makes sense to charge more for the feature.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, i obviously don't know. I can only speculate. The newest XB270HU's are all being released with 120 Hz strobing, which might mean they either tweaked some stuff, tightened QC, or AUO improved production and sold better panels. The latter could be the cause behind the higher quality of the more recent panels, but i could be completely off base.
> 
> You may end up waiting for the Asus for half a year. The waiting game sucks! Everyone i know that tried the monitor says it's beautiful, despite some of the initial QC issues. Like you said, that 980ti yearns for 144 Hz AHVA G-sync!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, i don't see why they would, either. According to what i've read and seen, G-sync is the better implementation of VRR especially because of what G-sync itself entails (module, active Nvidia participation in development, etc). It's worth the premium if you really think about it.


Half a year ?? man that's WAY too long, did Acer really took the competition so much by surprise with their screen ?? it seems so..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Half a year ?? man that's WAY too long


Hey, don't quote me on it!









I was just theorizing based on the delay the current Swift suffered after being announced. It might be released tomorrow for all i know.


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The thing is at 1440p right now with a single 980 ti wont get many new games above 90fps consistently, but a monitor is generally a long term investment that isn't upgraded as frequently as other hardware so a couple years down the road when its time for a new GPU chances are you will be able to push games higher and benefit from 100+fps gsync, or ULMB even. To get ULMB with AMD you'd probably have to go with a BenQ monitor that has its own ULMB tech.


Your point about the monitor being the longer term investment is very true and that right now 1440p can still put a hurting on both AMD and NV single GPU solutions. But what I think really matters is there are things you can do to stay in that window even when you get the next GPU after these current ones. For instance, you can cap your FPS in AMD (not sure about NV), you can turn on VSR or DSR to increase fidelity and lower FPS at the same time(image that haha). Then add to that that games will just continue to push GPU's harder so you will likely always be in the range.

I just purchased the monitor yesterday from newegg. I have an R9 290 and am coming from the Asus vg236h which was one of those fluke 1080p 3D monitors from 2010. Well the DVI port died somehow and that put a nix on 120hz and the 3D function(which I no longer use because AMD). I think 1440p will be MY sweet spot for the next 5 years at least. pixel density is solid and the size and IPS make it a win.


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Hey, don't quote me on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just theorizing based on the delay the current Swift suffered after being announced. It might be released tomorrow for all i know.


Ordered yesterday morning from newegg...Should have it tomorrow. Already shipped last night

Now the Fury X cards....that is a different story. Who knows when they will start saturating venders..


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> You are locking into an upgrade path with g-sync or freesync. Whoever thought that up is a genius, I mean really who's going to start buying amd cards if you own a g-sync monitor when you already paid significantly more for it. There should be lower prices or some sort of benefit for buying these monitors considering you just signed a long term upgrade contract.


That is why I intend to fully oppose NV for making this so. At least for now. Sure it is genius from a business standpoint but it hurts all of us and can make them more complacent knowing if they flop on a GPU they will likely still get support from the same guys because they don't want to additionally purchase a monitor...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> You are locking into an upgrade path with g-sync or freesync. Whoever thought that up is a genius, I mean really who's going to start buying amd cards if you own a g-sync monitor when you already paid significantly more for it. There should be lower prices or some sort of benefit for buying these monitors considering you just signed a long term upgrade contract.


Yeah, that's a big problem. It seems it should be illegal too. And clearly NV can do everything w/o the G-sync module being inside the panel, but they said that they have no plans to do it. This monitor will probably be my next upgrade, if something better doesn't come up in the next couple of months.


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yeah, that's a big problem. It seems it should be illegal too. And clearly NV can do everything w/o the G-sync module being inside the panel, but they said that they have no plans to do it. This monitor will probably be my next upgrade, if something better doesn't come up in the next couple of months.


ALL the tech for VRR is in the scaler and min/max refresh for the panel. I think people are starting to realize that and companies are starting to improve the scalers...ie this monitor..This will hopefull push NV to open up more.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Hey, don't quote me on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just theorizing based on the delay the current Swift suffered after being announced. It might be released tomorrow for all i know.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered yesterday morning from newegg...Should have it tomorrow. Already shipped last night
Click to expand...

My post regarding release dates was about the PG279Q.


----------



## peateargryphon

Two EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrids ordered!







Guess there's no doubt about going Gsync now...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peateargryphon*
> 
> Two EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrids ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess there's no doubt about going Gsync now...


Nice! Enjoy it, man.


----------



## Stupid Git

I received my replacement monitor from Newegg yesterday and this one has 2 stuck/dead pixels but they are on the fringe and honestly at this resolution they are barely even noticeable. They actually look more like a bit of gray dust behind the panel more than dead pixels; on my last one they almost looked like a tiny scratch on the inside... Anyways it's liveable. The back light bleed on this one is great actually. I'm keeping it.

This time around I got my calibrator out and sadly this display's colour quality isn't quite on par with my other 2 IPS monitors (one being a Dell U3011 10-bit H-IPS). The MG279Q (8-bit IPS-type) display is kind of pale and bluish kind of how I expect current TN panels are like; i haven't owned one in years or looked at a properly calibrated one but I've read reviews and obviously there isn't a Blue Light filter for nothing. After changing the blue light filter around a bit it doesn't appear to do much good and I noticed that part of what is doing is reducing the Blue setting in the RGB settings available under Color Temp./User Mode anyways lol.. hopefully there is a bit more to that filter option than just changing that value. Unless I can get an upgraded version of my Spyder 3 calibration software so i can see the true CIE diagram of what this monitor is putting out I'm not going to worry about it. I didn't buy this for photo editing.. it just makes my heart sink a little when i move something from one screen to the next and it looks a little dull.
*UPDATE:* I discovered that I could adjust the Saturation through the AMD control panel in the "*My Digital Panels*"/Display Color and still use my color profile. i assumed that my calibrator would be able to adjust all of these setting on it's own and that nothing i did in the AMD options would matter since it overrides the Desktop Management/Desktop Color options and says "Reactivate AMD color controls" but I was indeed able to change the saturation up to 150 and get some eye piercing reds! Sorry to worry anyone. Now i'm quite happy with my purchase!

As for the whole 35-90 freesync argument.. I've been reading about these fast refresh rate monitors for a while now and from what i understood that if you can run a game at 144hz you aren't supposed to be able to see tearing anyways. Am I right? I'll just be switching to 144hz for the games i have that can run that fast and for games that don't reach that range i'll just play within the freesync range. i don't really see a major issue in practice here.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> I've been reading about these fast refresh rate monitors for a while now and from what i understood that if you can run a game at 144hz you aren't supposed to be able to see tearing anyways. Am I right? I'll just be switching to 144hz for the games i have that can run that fast and for games that don't reach that range i'll just play within the freesync range. i don't really see a major issue in practice here.


You might see it if you look for it during fast pans, but you won't in reasonable usage. Besides, this monitor, apparently has a ton of input lag added below 144 Hz, so your best bet is really keeping it at max refresh rate.


----------



## elgreco14

The Asus MG279Q is the best screen you can get. (my opinion) Till now I have never used freesync because most games are 100 fps+ and I never notice any screen tearing. I think freesync and g-sync is useless on a 144hz screen.

People should choose IPS over a TN panel especially when the price is the same.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> As for the whole 35-90 freesync argument.. I've been reading about these fast refresh rate monitors for a while now and from what i understood that if you can run a game at 144hz you aren't supposed to be able to see tearing anyways. Am I right? I'll just be switching to 144hz for the games i have that can run that fast and for games that don't reach that range i'll just play within the freesync range. i don't really see a major issue in practice here.


I actually looked over TFT centrals review of the MG279Q carefully this time, and i can say i have completely crossed this monitor off my list.

At 60hz the monitor has a total display lag of 17ms, at 90hz its 16.6ms, virtually no change. So essentially whenever you are playing in the freesync range you are getting abysmal display lag for whats supposed to be a gaming oriented monitor. At 120hz the lag is still 14ms, it's only at 144hz that it becomes 4.05ms which is finally good, but in order to get that low ms you must be playing games at a constant 144fps or higher. Meanwhile the Acer XB270HU which is currently this monitor's direct competitor has a constant 3ms display lag across all Hz ranges. So thanks, but no thanks.

I just hope now that the PG279Q is going to be comparable to the XB270HU. I imagine the PG279Q will be a bit slower than the Acer if its true that it will have an HDMI input on top of Displayport which would warrant a separate scaler on top of the gsync module.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Half a year ?? man that's WAY too long, did Acer really took the competition so much by surprise with their screen ?? it seems so..


They didnt have to "waste" time on the design..


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I actually looked over TFT centrals review of the MG279Q carefully this time, and i can say i have completely crossed this monitor off my list.
> 
> At 60hz the monitor has a total display lag of 17ms, at 90hz its 16.6ms, virtually no change. So essentially whenever you are playing in the freesync range you are getting abysmal display lag for whats supposed to be a gaming oriented monitor. At 120hz the lag is still 14ms, it's only at 144hz that it becomes 4.05ms which is finally good, but in order to get that low ms you must be playing games at a constant 144fps or higher. Meanwhile the Acer XB270HU which is currently this monitor's direct competitor has a constant 3ms display lag across all Hz ranges. So thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> I just hope now that the PG279Q is going to be comparable to the XB270HU. I imagine the PG279Q will be a bit slower than the Acer if its true that it will have an HDMI input on top of Displayport which would warrant a separate scaler on top of the gsync module.


That lag at 144hz is perfect, the lag at 120hz is still very good, almost imperceptible and lower than most other monitors.... the lag anything below 120hz is quite bad... at 60-90hz it is very obvious when switching from 144hz or 120hz and I would definitely not want to use this monitor at anything other that 144 or 120hz, the numbers of 16.6ms vs 14ms it does not feel like that at all the difference between 120 and 60 feels more like about 20ms more lag (which it is with an extra frame at 60fps = 16ms + 2ms extra display lag)... so the numbers on TFTcentral do not really reflect what 60hz vs 120hz feels like in use... 120hz is fine for 99% of people 144hz is fine for 100% of people, 60hz is laggy by any gamers standards.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Wait, is it more laggy @60Hz than a standard 1440p IPS monitor with 60Hz refresh rate, like Dell U2715H?

*EDIT:
Asus:


Dell:


Well, looks like it seems better to just buy Dell and use V-Sync, concerning lag at least. Why is Estimated Signal Processing Lag so much higher on Asus? Can it be lowered in settings?


----------



## Talon720

I thought in reviews of other free sync monitors that having the refresh rate within the freesync range and actully turning freesync on was a night and day difference with input lag. Maybe be its the ips panel on this but other monitors maybe it was benq? Once freesync was turned on input lag was pretty much non existent. I guess the wait continues.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Wait, is it more laggy @60Hz than a standard 1440p IPS monitor with 60Hz refresh rate, like Dell U2715H?
> 
> *EDIT:
> Asus:
> 
> 
> Dell:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like it seems better to just buy Dell and use V-Sync, concerning lag at least. Why is Estimated Signal Processing Lag so much higher on Asus? Can it be lowered in settings?


For some reason it does feel quite bad at 60hz... it is the contrast going from the razor sharp 144hz to 60hz.. about the same or possibly worse than my old NEC 20WGX2 at 60hz ...

I expect a 60hz monitor with less than ~14ms lag would feel bit sharper yes...

I think the reason it feels bad to me is because 144hz is so damn fast, then switching to 60 seems very laggy in comparison.

for example :

144hz + vsync would be a total of 1 frame @ 6.9ms + 4ms display lag = 11ms TOTAL lag

60hz + vsync would be 1 frame @ 16.6ms + 17ms display lag = 33ms TOTAL lag

So 3x as much lag at 60hz compared to 144hz when using Vsync...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Well, it seems there is no better IPS or even TN freeSync monitor. All have long signal processing time. I don't think I would even notice it to be honest. And I hate first-person shooters anyway


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You might see it if you look for it during fast pans, but you won't in reasonable usage. Besides, this monitor, apparently has a ton of input lag added below 144 Hz, so your best bet is really keeping it at max refresh rate.


Ton of input lag? I came from a 1ms Asus vg236h TN panel with 120hz and with freesync on or off the input lag is the same....NON noticeable. Where did you hear it is bad haha?


----------



## obababoy

Just got this monitor last night and I really must say I can not notice ANY lag. Guess that makes me special. I play 1440p with freesync on and tested it out in Witcher 3 and Project cars. Now 144hz is ridiculously smooth but I don't notice the lag switching because none of my games run at 144fps...Totally non issue for me. My only concern was backlight bleed, dead pixels and IPS glow...I have just a tiny amount of IPS glow.

Love this thing. Freesync blows my mind. I wasn't ready for it.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Just got this monitor last night and I really must say I can not notice ANY lag. Guess that makes me special. I play 1440p with freesync on and tested it out in Witcher 3 and Project cars. Now 144hz is ridiculously smooth but I don't notice the lag switching because none of my games run at 144fps...Totally non issue for me. My only concern was backlight bleed, dead pixels and IPS glow...I have just a tiny amount of IPS glow.
> 
> Love this thing. Freesync blows my mind. I wasn't ready for it.


Well, if you throw the numbers in a calculator you would see that you get a lag of almost exactly 1 frame at 60hz, 1.5 (so 1 or 2) frames at 90hz and 120hz, and half a frame at 144hz. It's not ideal to know the lag increases at lower hz, but lets be realistic here:

1) a pro twitch gamer will be playing this locked in at 144hz on games like CS: go, at which this thing literally has almost instant response times.

2) at it's absolute worst this thing will lag 2 frames, we're talking about 16 thousandths of a second at its worst. For me at least, that's not a speed I could ever detect (even on CS: go), AAA games like GTA or The Witcher would never be affected by a 1-2 frame lag.

Like I said, it isn't ideal, but this isn't something anybody is going to notice, I would love to see a human being in a blind test point out that this thing is introducing input lag at lower refresh rates


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Well, if you throw the numbers in a calculator you would see that you get a lag of almost exactly 1 frame at 60hz, 1.5 (so 1 or 2) frames at 90hz and 120hz, and half a frame at 144hz. It's not ideal to know the lag increases at lower hz, but lets be realistic here:
> 
> 1) a pro twitch gamer will be playing this locked in at 144hz on games like CS: go, at which this thing literally has almost instant response times.
> 
> 2) at it's absolute worst this thing will lag 2 frames, we're talking about 16 thousandths of a second at its worst. For me at least, that's not a speed I could ever detect (even on CS: go), AAA games like GTA or The Witcher would never be affected by a 1-2 frame lag.
> 
> Like I said, it isn't ideal, but this isn't something anybody is going to notice, I would love to see a human being in a blind test point out that this thing is introducing input lag at lower refresh rates


Agreed. This thing blows my mind and I will likely only enjoy desktop functions at 144hz because of my game choices. Twitch games and Mobas are not on my list for games to play regardless of popularity.
Now I just need to make sure this Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 lasts long enough supplying great than 35fps







I have a bit more overclocking room left before I have to turn down settings...At least in W3.


----------



## jason387

I'm excited about receiving this monitor tomorrow. So how do you guys like it? Will a R9 285 pull of decent frames at 1440p?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Agreed. This thing blows my mind and I will likely only enjoy desktop functions at 144hz because of my game choices. Twitch games and Mobas are not on my list for games to play regardless of popularity.
> Now I just need to make sure this Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 lasts long enough supplying great than 35fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bit more overclocking room left before I have to turn down settings...At least in W3.


I think you'll be fine with that GPU as long as you aren't talking about absolute max on every game. I don't mind dialing back AA and shadows a bit to keep my FPS maxed out.. I just grabbed two of the same card you mentioned to throw in with the monitor, I'm sure it will be plenty to get me through to the next gen cards. I spend most of my time on games like Dark Souls anyway, I'm not as into AAA titles as most, except maybe Skyrim or TW3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm excited about receiving this monitor tomorrow. So how do you guys like it? Will a R9 285 pull of decent frames at 1440p?


Mine came yesterday, sadly I'm so swamped I don't expect to be able to unbox it until sunday.. ugh.


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm excited about receiving this monitor tomorrow. So how do you guys like it? Will a R9 285 pull of decent frames at 1440p?


Depends, old games maybe on high settings. Newer ones on medium...


----------



## jason387

Getting it as a review unit to retain is always the most fun.


----------



## Stupid Git

*UPDATE:* I discovered that I could adjust the Saturation through the AMD control panel in the "*My Digital Panels*"/Display Color and still use my color profile. i assumed that my calibrator would be able to adjust all of these setting on it's own and that nothing i did in the AMD options would matter since it overrides the _*Desktop Management/Desktop Color*_ options and says "Reactivate AMD color controls" but I was indeed able to change the saturation up to 150 and get some eye piercing reds! Sorry to worry anyone. Now i'm quite happy with my purchase!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> *UPDATE:* I discovered that I could adjust the Saturation through the AMD control panel in the "*My Digital Panels*"/Display Color and still use my color profile. i assumed that my calibrator would be able to adjust all of these setting on it's own and that nothing i did in the AMD options would matter since it overrides the _*Desktop Management/Desktop Color*_ options and says "Reactivate AMD color controls" but I was indeed able to change the saturation up to 150 and get some eye piercing reds! Sorry to worry anyone. Now i'm quite happy with my purchase!


So basically you prefer an inaccurate over saturated image? I have an nvidia card and dont dare to even touch digital vibrance. I simply adjust OSD RGB values to get as close to a 6500k color temperature and then let it create a color profile to fix anything else.


----------



## Stupid Git

The "eye piercing reds" was a joke








I just adjusted the saturation until it matched my U3011 and then i re-calibrated it. The default display settings were dull; it was like looking at a CMYK preview instead of an RGB .

It's funny because i actually used your avatar as my reference. cute girl i was actually going to ask where you got that image. Is it a costume photo or something?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> It's funny because i actually used your avatar as my reference. cute girl i was actually going to ask where you got that image. Is it a costume photo or something?


http://acidcow.com/famous/38369-sara-jean-underwood-halloween-costumes-40-pics.html

Google's reverse image search is your friend.


----------



## Stupid Git

Thanks! ya i guess i never gave it much credit or started using it. I'll have to add it to my arsenal!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> Thanks! ya i guess i never gave it much credit or started using it. I'll have to add it to my arsenal!


You wouldn't be the first to have seen it and wanted it for your own use


----------



## StrongForce

I wouldn't get that screen because of the 90hz Freesync limit, I know it's hard to push more than 90 frames in most games in 1440p, but now with cards like 980Ti it might be more common... also for people who are willing to SLI or even down the road (like I would do buy one 980Ti and in a year or 2 buy another one eventually) .. also just for the heck of it, so Asus, hurry and bring us the real deal lol.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

what happens if you use freeSync, have v-sync on and FPS go above 90? Do you stay in sync because of v-sync?


----------



## Stupid Git

IIRC if you turn on V-Sync it locks your FPS regardless and AFAIK as long as your monitor refresh rate is set at 90hz it doesn't matter if your FPS goes over. I don't actually have a freesync video card yet...

It basically comes down to the refresh rate set for the monitor. If you try to take it outside of the freesync range the monitor's OSD will warn you and shut off freesync.

There would be no reason to use V-Sync with freesync on though. I assume you mean as a form of limiting FPS? You can use another program for it (Afterburner) and I just read that AMD have finally added that feature to the new AMD drivers but not my card's version...


----------



## Obrigado

just for info.

arrived my mg279q

frameskip @144hz LOL
backlight bleed like the acer xb270hu
one dust spot
one locked red pixel

my twelfth monitor return to amazo...

i tryed almost all new g-sync and freesync monitor on the market.... its all S H I T


----------



## jason387

So far I've found the Asus MG279Q to be quite good and haven't had any problems yet but then again its too soon to tell.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> just for info.
> 
> arrived my mg279q
> 
> frameskip @144hz LOL


It's likely then you got a monitor that wasn't pulled by Asus and didn't have its firmware updated to prevent frame skipping at 144hz.


----------



## Stupid Git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> just for info.
> 
> arrived my mg279q
> 
> frameskip @144hz LOL
> backlight bleed like the acer xb270hu
> one dust spot
> one locked red pixel
> 
> my twelfth monitor return to amazo...
> 
> i tryed almost all new g-sync and freesync monitor on the market.... its all S H I T


Did your box have a "QC Passed" sticker on the tape covering the opening tab?


----------



## Digitalwolf

I got mine from Newegg on Thursday and so far I'm loving it. Didn't know about the 144hz issue (recall)... but I noticed my box was open just above QC Passed sticker. Which made me wonder, but everything was packed inside as expected. I assume they just didn't seal it back up after the "fix".

Anyway... out of the box it was a bit bright. However, I just used the recommendations from a review I'd seen for settings. Then tailored it a bit from theret. No spots, no dead pixels etc.. However, since I've only had it for a few days... things could change.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> just for info.
> 
> arrived my mg279q
> 
> frameskip @144hz LOL
> backlight bleed like the acer xb270hu
> one dust spot
> one locked red pixel
> 
> my twelfth monitor return to amazo...
> 
> i tryed almost all new g-sync and freesync monitor on the market.... its all S H I T


Man, I feel bad for you, you got quite some bad luck..


----------



## Slaughtahouse

This has to be one of the nicest monitors I have seen. A buddy of mine just purchased one and it's perfect. 1440p, 27", IPS, 144hz. No dead pixels, no BLB. Just buttery smooth motion and colours. Didn't see the freesync because my friend a 970 but I don't think it really matters. Games just look and run like butter. Would buy my own if I already didnt have a Qnix (and if I had 800$ CAD).


----------



## BusterOddo

So $550 fell into my lap yesterday and is now burning a hole in my pocket. Is this the monitor to get?







Was also looking at the BenQ XL2730Z, but this has the IPS panel and both monitors are the same exact price on Newegg right now. Not really concerned about the lower freesync range as I will only be running it at 144 hz for now anyway, and figure that when or if I get a Freesync capable card I would be setting it to 144 hz if able to achieve higher than 90fps anyways. Has there been any announcements of any monitors that would be a better option coming anytime soon? I've looked but haven't seen anything...and my pocket is on fire...Fire is hot!

I am not necessarily only looking for a Free/G-Sync capable display. Just want to try 144hz and 1440p and this seems to be the best choice right now.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> So $550 fell into my lap yesterday and is now burning a hole in my pocket. Is this the monitor to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also looking at the BenQ XL2730Z, but this has the IPS panel and both monitors are the same exact price on Newegg right now. Not really concerned about the lower freesync range as I will only be running it at 144 hz for now anyway, and figure that when or if I get a Freesync capable card I would be setting it to 144 hz if able to achieve higher than 90fps anyways. Has there been any announcements of any monitors that would be a better option coming anytime soon? I've looked but haven't seen anything...and my pocket is on fire...Fire is hot!
> 
> I am not necessarily only looking for a Free/G-Sync capable display. Just want to try 144hz and 1440p and this seems to be the best choice right now.


I've been looking for the last half an hour for a 144Hz 1440p panel that doesn't have FreeSync or G-Sync. I can't seem to find any. There are obviously dozens of 1440p panels, some with 1ms response time, most of them with 4-6ms. But they are all 60Hz panels, some of which are even TN.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've been looking for the last half an hour for a 144Hz 1440p panel that doesn't have FreeSync or G-Sync. I can't seem to find any. There are obviously dozens of 1440p panels, some with 1ms response time, most of them with 4-6ms. But they are all 60Hz panels, some of which are even TN.


Yep that was how my search started; no sync tech just 1440 and 144hz. Figured the price would be cheaper without it. Didn't see anything either. Going to check my local stores to see if anyone has one in stock, or just pull the trigger on this one from Newegg.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yep that was how my search started; no sync tech just 1440 and 144hz. Figured the price would be cheaper without it. Didn't see anything either. Going to check my local stores to see if anyone has one in stock, or just pull the trigger on this one from Newegg.


I hate being that guy that craps on everything, but the MG279Q has the same screen as the Acer Predator that has many QC issues. I'm personally cautious because of that. Plus, the MG279Q suffers from high input lag when using FreeSync. I was just reminded of it as I remember reading it the TFT review. I don't know how much of an issue it is going to be.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yep that was how my search started; no sync tech just 1440 and 144hz. Figured the price would be cheaper without it. Didn't see anything either. Going to check my local stores to see if anyone has one in stock, or just pull the trigger on this one from Newegg.


Freesync (theoretically) doesn't add cost to the display since it's only actual requirement is DP 1.2a IIRC where Gsync requires a physical controller board. It's not like they can't make a Gsync monitor that also supports freesync, just toss in DP1.2a.

Likewise, I don't see why they would bother making a top notch screen that doesn't have the latest display port for a screen without freesync or gsync (unless Nvidia has their hands in it).

The price could be a bit jacked up just because it has the freesync name on it, but I highly doubt manufacturing costs have gone up but maybe by a few cents for the new port..

So I think what you're asking for is a 144hz 1440 screen with no gsync board and an older version of display port.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Freesync (theoretically) doesn't add cost to the display since it's only actual requirement is DP 1.2a IIRC where Gsync requires a physical controller board. It's not like they can't make a Gsync monitor that also supports freesync, just toss in DP1.2a.
> 
> Likewise, I don't see why they would bother making a top notch screen that doesn't have the latest display port for a screen without freesync or gsync (unless Nvidia has their hands in it).
> 
> The price could be a bit jacked up just because it has the freesync name on it, but I highly doubt manufacturing costs have gone up but maybe by a few cents for the new port..
> 
> So I think what you're asking for is a 144hz 1440 screen with no gsync board and an older version of display port.


You don't just need a DP1.2a, you also need a scaler that supports adaptive sync which is more expensive than regular scalers. Maybe VESA want royalties too? I don't know.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I hate being that guy that craps on everything, but the MG279Q has the same screen as the Acer Predator that has many QC issues. I'm personally cautious because of that. Plus, the MG279Q suffers from high input lag when using FreeSync. I was just reminded of it as I remember reading it the TFT review. I don't know how much of an issue it is going to be.


I'm a little cautious too, but this still seems like the best option right now. And the whole waiting and being patient thing is meh. But, now that you said that I am leaning more towards hopefully picking this up locally in case I have to return it; would make life easier than having to ship it back.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I hate being that guy that craps on everything, but the MG279Q has the same screen as the Acer Predator that has many QC issues. I'm personally cautious because of that. Plus, the MG279Q suffers from high input lag when using FreeSync. I was just reminded of it as I remember reading it the TFT review. I don't know how much of an issue it is going to be.


FWIW this WAS true. Amazon stopped selling the predator for a while because of QC issues, but the day of the Prime Day Sale they restocked them. I bit the bullet and ordered one with no dead pixels no bleed or anything. This isn't to say it's entirely resolved, and it is just a single person, but it would SEEM that amazon is satisfied that the QC on the panels has improved and started stocking them again.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I'm a little cautious too, but this still seems like the best option right now. And the whole waiting and being patient thing is meh. But, now that you said that I am leaning more towards hopefully picking this up locally in case I have to return it; would make life easier than having to ship it back.


I watched a positive review on YouTube of the MG279Q. The guy really loved the monitor, but to save you the trouble of watching a 30-min review, he definitely felt how sluggish the response was when FreeSync was turned on. The input lag shot up, confirming TFT's experience. I don't know whether I'll notice it, but should I be taking that risk? He remarked that if you were buying the monitor for the FreeSync then you might be disappointed. He loved the monitor for the quality of construction, low input lag without FreeSync engaged, perfect image quality, 1440p crispness, etc. He also confirmed the hype around synchronising technology.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> FWIW this WAS true. Amazon stopped selling the predator for a while because of QC issues, but the day of the Prime Day Sale they restocked them. I bit the bullet and ordered one with no dead pixels no bleed or anything. This isn't to say it's entirely resolved, and it is just a single person, but it would SEEM that amazon is satisfied that the QC on the panels has improved and started stocking them again.


That's interesting, but I wouldn't trust Amazon with that. I've always had great experience with them, but they are not beyond reproach or acting a little underhanded. If Acer have indeed fixed their QC issues, the Predator is definitely a contender if I can find one for €600-700. That's probably not going to happen though.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I watched a positive review on YouTube of the MG279Q. The guy really loved the monitor, but to save you the trouble of watching a 30-min review, he definitely felt how sluggish the response was when FreeSync was turned on. The input lag shot up, confirming TFT's experience. I don't know whether I'll notice it, but should I be taking that risk? He remarked that if you were buying the monitor for the FreeSync then you might be disappointed. He loved the monitor for the quality of construction, low input lag without FreeSync engaged, perfect image quality, 1440p crispness, etc. He also confirmed the hype around synchronising technology.


No, I don't think you should take the risk if wanting to use Freesync right now, unless you don't mind dropping another $600 next year when the next version comes out haha. You can be sure a more refined version will be coming. Like I was saying earlier, I didn't want the monitor for the Freesync portion. I just really liked the idea of IPS 1440 and 144hz. But at this price point, I think I would like to have the full Freesync range as a possibility in the future, and would be disappointed in the lower response time with it enabled if I ever even used it. For $600 I can be sure I would't be getting another monitor anytime soon. Yeah I couldn't pull the trigger lol. Really though I think I might be nitpicking cause minus the Freesync issues, this monitor looks fantastic, has gotten great reviews in 144hz mode, and is a pretty good price for what it offers. I just cant imaging why if I had it, that I would run it at anything below the 144hz setting. At the same time I am interested in trying a sync tech out, but it is not a priority. This monitor is still sitting in my cart...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I'm not sure what's the fuss about freeSync when you have v-sync. On my 60Hz monitor I always have v-sync turned on. Even when FPS drop below 60 there is still no tearing, monitor stays in-sync. So all you need is high refresh rate monitor + v-sync ???

*EDIT: NVM, it's skipping frames


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I'm not sure what's the fuss about freeSync when you have v-sync. On my 60Hz monitor I always have v-sync turned on. Even when FPS drop below 60 there is still no tearing, monitor stays in-sync. So all you need is high refresh rate monitor + v-sync ???


Because V-Sync on means 2-3 frames of lag.. This is a dealbreaker for many people that want responsive gameplay.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I'm not sure what's the fuss about freeSync when you have v-sync. On my 60Hz monitor I always have v-sync turned on. Even when FPS drop below 60 there is still no tearing, monitor stays in-sync. So all you need is high refresh rate monitor + v-sync ???
> 
> 
> 
> Because V-Sync on means 2-3 frames of lag.. This is a dealbreaker for many people that want responsive gameplay.
Click to expand...

Vsync on at 144hz or 144fps the 2-3 frames of lag is not even noticeable if you do the math it is so slim of a increase in input lag it is neglible so all the hoopla about Gsync / freesync only matters to the ones unable to reach theyre wanted refresh rate of theyre monitor to those people in general the issue is null and void as to why they got a 144hz screen if they can only feed said screen 30-50 fps.

The whole conversation is nearly idiotic if you are buying 144hz screens and such and can't feed them 80-100 fps it is like buying a ferrari but can't afford the maintenance and fuel it kind of cancels the point of buying such a item yeah its bragging rights but what good are bragging rights if you can't use said item properly.

I am sorry but buying a 144hz screen and buying a GPU that can only feed it 40-50 fps is a bit stupid and is just asking for issues. I see people buying GTX 960 4gb and such and running 144hz monitors and first thing that goes into my mind is idiot because of the rational of what on earth were they thinking it is like asking for issues in my eyes regardless of Gsync / freesync.

The issue is on the DEV's to optimize / correct and I believe DX12 will help with this drastically especially because of the GPU co compute functions / Asynchronous Compute.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Vsync on at 144hz or 144fps the 2-3 frames of lag is not even noticeable if you do the math it is so slim of a increase in input lag it is neglible so all the hoopla about Gsync / freesync only matters to the ones unable to reach theyre wanted refresh rate of theyre monitor to those people in general the issue is null and void as to why they got a 144hz screen if they can only feed said screen 30-50 fps.
> 
> The whole conversation is nearly idiotic if you are buying 144hz screens and such and can't feed them 80-100 fps it is like buying a ferrari but can't afford the maintenance and fuel it kind of cancels the point of buying such a item yeah its bragging rights but what good are bragging rights if you can't use said item properly.


Not even gonna discuss this.. V-Sync is the worst feature you can enable if you want a responsive gameplay. It's common knowledge and the reason Freesync and Gsync is here. If V-Sync solved the tearing issues without any side effects, there would be no Freesync/Gsync.

V-Sync also adds mouse delay in pretty much all game engines.

http://www.displaylag.com/reduce-input-lag-in-pc-games-the-definitive-guide/


----------



## TheMentalist

V-Sync sucks.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> V-Sync sucks.


yes it does but Vsync is only realy needed when you run above the refresh rate of the monitor so if have a 144hz screen why does Vsync even matter the facts are if can push 144hz AKA 144fps why do you need Gsync or freesync to begin with. Theyre only beneficial if you are far below your refresh rate like running 40-50 fps on a 144hz screen which needs to be ran above 90fps to begin with to get proper performance.

So if you are building a rig and doing 144hz screen and you can't push 144 fps or even 90fps+ then I think you have other issues that need to be addressed like maybe up your GPU horsepower to feed the proper FPS to run your monitor at it's proper refresh rate rather than relying on freesync / Gsync do you not understand the logic here.

To be blunt relying on secondary stuff like Gsync / freesync then again add input lag and also keep the refresh rate at a lower than optimal AKA proper refresh rate of the monitor if you run 90-120fps Vsync off on a 144hz monitor your input lag will be much lower than if you run 40-50fps with freesync / Gsync on that is the logic in the maddness the additional steps taken add input lag period.

So you are giving up one thing (input latency) to artifiaically increase the other (fluid motion) but in actuality getting the same effect ( freesync / Gsync essentially buffer the frames) but at a far more expensive outcome because it uses more Vram and system resources and also get more input lag to boot because things have more hoops to jump thru so in competitive instances its a fail fail.

very good video on the subject of Gsync vs Freasync and such



at around 11:30 in on the video you see the results and continue watching the situations gets a bit odd and hairy for both Gsync and Freesync.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes it does but Vsync is only realy needed when you run above the refresh rate of the monitor so if have a 144hz screen why does Vsync even matter the facts are if can push 144hz AKA 144fps why do you need Gsync or freesync to begin with. Theyre only beneficial if you are far below your refresh rate like running 40-50 fps on a 144hz screen which needs to be ran above 90fps to begin with to get proper performance.
> 
> So if you are building a rig and doing 144hz screen and you can't push 144 fps or even 90fps+ then I think you have other issues that need to be addressed like maybe up your GPU horsepower to feed the proper FPS to run your monitor at it's proper refresh rate rather than relying on freesync / Gsync do you not understand the logic here.
> 
> To be blunt relying on secondary stuff like Gsync / freesync then again add input lag and also keep the refresh rate at a lower than optimal AKA proper refresh rate of the monitor if you run 90-120fps Vsync off on a 144hz monitor your input lag will be much lower than if you run 40-50fps with freesync / Gsync on that is the logic in the maddness the additional steps taken add input lag period.
> 
> So you are giving up one thing (input latency) to artifiaically increase the other (fluid motion) but in actuality getting the same effect ( freesync / Gsync essentially buffer the frames) but at a far more expensive outcome because it uses more Vram and system resources and also get more input lag to boot because things have more hoops to jump thru so in competitive instances its a fail fail.


No, the problem is that most people won't push 144hz(144fps) or over, it's between 60 and 144. V-Sync enabled, it can lock it down to 120, which is fine. Between 60 and 120, the added lag is unacceptable to some. I'd rather have no V-Sync at those refresh rates anyways. Never said that G-Sync/Freesync is perfect but their buffering is different from your typical V-Sync.
The small issues with freesync based monitors are killing it for me.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Vsync on at 144hz or 144fps the 2-3 frames of lag is not even noticeable if you do the math it is so slim of a increase in input lag it is neglible so all the hoopla about Gsync / freesync only matters to the ones unable to reach theyre wanted refresh rate of theyre monitor to those people in general the issue is null and void as to why they got a 144hz screen if they can only feed said screen 30-50 fps.
> 
> The whole conversation is nearly idiotic if you are buying 144hz screens and such and can't feed them 80-100 fps it is like buying a ferrari but can't afford the maintenance and fuel it kind of cancels the point of buying such a item yeah its bragging rights but what good are bragging rights if you can't use said item properly.
> 
> I am sorry but buying a 144hz screen and buying a GPU that can only feed it 40-50 fps is a bit stupid and is just asking for issues. I see people buying GTX 960 4gb and such and running 144hz monitors and first thing that goes into my mind is idiot because of the rational of what on earth were they thinking it is like asking for issues in my eyes regardless of Gsync / freesync.
> 
> The issue is on the DEV's to optimize / correct and I believe DX12 will help with this drastically especially because of the GPU co compute functions / Asynchronous Compute.


It's also about future-proofing. I only have a GTX 680, but I bought the XL2730Z. There are very few games I can run at 144 fps. My next upgrade though, I will likely be able to play many games at 144 fps.

For anyone wondering... I love my XL2730Z, it's just fantastic!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Vsync on at 144hz or 144fps the 2-3 frames of lag is not even noticeable if you do the math it is so slim of a increase in input lag it is neglible so all the hoopla about Gsync / freesync only matters to the ones unable to reach theyre wanted refresh rate of theyre monitor to those people in general the issue is null and void as to why they got a 144hz screen if they can only feed said screen 30-50 fps.
> 
> The whole conversation is nearly idiotic if you are buying 144hz screens and such and can't feed them 80-100 fps it is like buying a ferrari but can't afford the maintenance and fuel it kind of cancels the point of buying such a item yeah its bragging rights but what good are bragging rights if you can't use said item properly.
> 
> I am sorry but buying a 144hz screen and buying a GPU that can only feed it 40-50 fps is a bit stupid and is just asking for issues. I see people buying GTX 960 4gb and such and running 144hz monitors and first thing that goes into my mind is idiot because of the rational of what on earth were they thinking it is like asking for issues in my eyes regardless of Gsync / freesync.
> 
> The issue is on the DEV's to optimize / correct and I believe DX12 will help with this drastically especially because of the GPU co compute functions / Asynchronous Compute.
> 
> 
> 
> It's also about future-proofing. I only have a GTX 680, but I bought the XL2730Z. There are very few games I can run at 144 fps. My next upgrade though, I will likely be able to play many games at 144 fps.
> 
> For anyone wondering... I love my XL2730Z, it's just fantastic!
Click to expand...

I am sorry in PC and tech future proofing don't exist also buying a early gen of anything and calling it future proofing is like buying a top end sports car give it 3-6 months and something bigger and badder is out or a bigger and badder version. The issue with a early Gsync / freesync monitor is simple when they go to truly dialing the software / firmware down your tech will not be able to handle said software / firmware in short leaving your purchase of a early freesync / Gsync monitor lack luster and lacking on the performance side.

I want to state this plainly you used term of future proofing well you messed up right there there is no such thing as future proofing when it comes to PC the tech advances so fast unless your upgrading every 6months to 1yr well your so called future proofing is more like settling because you then are stuck with what you bought and called future proof when in reality was just settling.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The issue with a early Gsync / freesync monitor is simple when they go to truly dialing the software / firmware down your tech will not be able to handle said software / firmware in short leaving your purchase of a early freesync / Gsync monitor lack luster and lacking on the performance side.


What?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The issue with a early Gsync / freesync monitor is simple when they go to truly dialing the software / firmware down your tech will not be able to handle said software / firmware in short leaving your purchase of a early freesync / Gsync monitor lack luster and lacking on the performance side.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

look at some of the Gsync monitors that came out 6 months ago they cannot run newwer firmware that brings better stability / performance this is due to the hardware inside said monitors is not compatable. So looking at a Gsync / freesync monitor and saying it is future proofing is a stupid statement and goes against any known knowledge of tech because tech advances super fast so expecting that to change just because you bought a Gsync / freesync monitor is not only stupid but idiotic.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The issue with a early Gsync / freesync monitor is simple when they go to truly dialing the software / firmware down your tech will not be able to handle said software / firmware in short leaving your purchase of a early freesync / Gsync monitor lack luster and lacking on the performance side.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at some of the Gsync monitors that came out 6 months ago they cannot run newwer firmware that brings better stability / performance this is due to the hardware inside said monitors is not compatable. So looking at a Gsync / freesync monitor and saying it is future proofing is stupid statement and goes against any known knowledge of tech because tech advances super fast so expecting that to change just because you bought a Gsync / freesync monitor is not only stupid but idiotic.
Click to expand...

Alright, fair enough. Can you, then, explain to me in what ways an old-ish g-sync monitor like, say, a PG278Q cannot perform well, VRR wise?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The issue with a early Gsync / freesync monitor is simple when they go to truly dialing the software / firmware down your tech will not be able to handle said software / firmware in short leaving your purchase of a early freesync / Gsync monitor lack luster and lacking on the performance side.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at some of the Gsync monitors that came out 6 months ago they cannot run newwer firmware that brings better stability / performance this is due to the hardware inside said monitors is not compatable. So looking at a Gsync / freesync monitor and saying it is future proofing is stupid statement and goes against any known knowledge of tech because tech advances super fast so expecting that to change just because you bought a Gsync / freesync monitor is not only stupid but idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, fair enough. Can you, then, explain to me in what ways an old-ish g-sync monitor like, say, a PG278Q cannot perform well, VRR wise?
Click to expand...

well the thing of it is early Gsync monitors do not have the stability the newwer ones have because the hardware used in the older ones cannot compete with the newwer ones nor can they run the advanced firmwares used in newer Gsync monitors that meens the performance on older Gsync monitors cannot be honed anymore yet newer ones can be that is my point.

I will say this a easier way the hardware used in the Gsync module added to the monitors is more advanced on the newer monitors and Gsync monitors 6months or so down the road will be the same to current ones it is like playing leap frog the newer tech used in the newer Gsync monitors will always trump the older ones.

I want to state something else to go with the above mentioned as the hardware advances so does the firmware and older hardware will not be able to use the advanced firmware which is a given.

To answer your question in a nutshell the older gsync monitor you mentioned will not be able to take advantage of the newwer more modern firmwares that newwer Gsync monitors are running on because the older hardware will not be capable or compatible with them so in short the older Gsync monitors performance in general will be far less than the modern monitor with modern firmware and the consistency will be different between them.

Gsync and freesync is a early tech and is just in its infancy I compare it to beta / early access testing with games you are paying to help develop the tech and as expected as things progress the said tech will but the hardware you bought will not get younger or perform better in the long haul because the hardware inside older / current Gsync / freesync monitors will not get younger.

6months from now or so they will not be able to harness anymore performance out of current Gsync / freesync monitors due to its at the limit of the hardwares ability yet newwer Gsync / freesync monitors will be the same until the hardware / firmware / software mature enough to be on a standardized footing.

The issue at sec about any of these conversations is you need to look at Gsync / freesync like a growing child the debate / tech / software / firmware / hardware is in it's infancy so trying to make any of the current monitors out as future proof is stupid and borderline idiotic is what I am trying to say.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> well the thing of it is early Gsync monitors do not have the stability the newwer ones have because the hardware used in the older ones cannot compete with the newwer ones nor can they run the advanced firmwares used in newer Gsync monitors that meens the performance on older Gsync monitors cannot be honed anymore yet newer ones can be that is my point.
> 
> I will say this a easier way the hardware used in the Gsync module added to the monitors is more advanced on the newer monitors and Gsync monitors 6months or so down the road will be the same to current ones it is like playing leap frog the newer tech used in the newer Gsync monitors will always trump the older ones.
> 
> I want to state something else to go with the above mentioned as the hardware advances so does the firmware and older hardware will not be able to use the advanced firmware which is a given.
> 
> To answer your question in a nutshell the older gsync monitor you mentioned will not be able to take advantage of the newwer more modern firmwares that newwer Gsync monitors are running on because the older hardware will not be capable or compatible with them so in short the older Gsync monitors performance in general will be far less than the modern monitor with modern firmware and the consistency will be different between them.
> 
> Gsync and freesync is a early tech and is just in its infancy I compare it to beta / early access testing with games you are paying to help develop the tech and as expected as things progress the said tech will but the hardware you bought will not get younger or perform better in the long haul because the hardware inside older / current Gsync / freesync monitors will not get younger.
> 
> 6months from now or so they will not be able to harness anymore performance out of current Gsync / freesync monitors due to its at the limit of the hardwares ability yet newwer Gsync / freesync monitors will be the same until the hardware / firmware / software mature enough to be on a standardized footing.
> 
> The issue at sec about any of these conversations is you need to look at Gsync / freesync like a growing child the debate / tech / software / firmware / hardware is in it's infancy so trying to make any of the current monitors out as future proof is stupid and borderline idiotic is what I am trying to say.


You somehow managed to make 7 paragraphs of completely and utterly talking out of your rear (god, how I wish I could swear on this forum) on something you have absolutely not a single damn clue about. Incredible.

There is *NO* performance difference between early GSync monitors and later releases. Zero. Zip. Nada. Nil. 0.

*ALL* GSync monitors, new and old, do the exact same damn thing. They provide VRR in a refresh window range of the monitor. And provide logic for frame multiplying when under the hard VRR range to extend it to the absolute minimum. ULMB is also completely panel related (as the actual pixels themselves must be able to transition fast enough).

That VRR range is *dependent on the panel used *and the partially module/hardware used to achieve it (current GSync uses an Altera Arria V GX FPGA). It isn't just hardware only. You aren't going to see any more performance out of the current GSync/FreeSync monitors because........wait for it...........*their panel cannot support any more than what it is already giving*. Both have to be improved for any new "performance" to be gained. The panel has to actually support a significantly higher refresh rate (corresponding to higher data flow), and the hardware used to drive it must be able to support said logic fast enough to not conflict with that increased data flow.

Also, if you were actually knowledgeable, each monitor is going to have a different firmware for each monitor. Because no two models are a like. You somehow think there is a magic old and a magic new firmware that automatically can be put on any monitor. A firmware dictates the logic of how that device operates (things such as instruction sets and the like). That firmware used for the PG278Q is going to be completely and utterly incompatible with the BenQ XL2730Z. I don't think I've read anything more stupid than that on this board in years.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> well the thing of it is early Gsync monitors do not have the stability the newwer ones have because the hardware used in the older ones cannot compete with the newwer ones nor can they run the advanced firmwares used in newer Gsync monitors that meens the performance on older Gsync monitors cannot be honed anymore yet newer ones can be that is my point.
> 
> I will say this a easier way the hardware used in the Gsync module added to the monitors is more advanced on the newer monitors and Gsync monitors 6months or so down the road will be the same to current ones it is like playing leap frog the newer tech used in the newer Gsync monitors will always trump the older ones.
> 
> I want to state something else to go with the above mentioned as the hardware advances so does the firmware and older hardware will not be able to use the advanced firmware which is a given.
> 
> *To answer your question in a nutshell the older gsync monitor you mentioned will not be able to take advantage of the newwer more modern firmwares that newwer Gsync monitors are running on because the older hardware will not be capable or compatible with them so in short the older Gsync monitors performance in general will be far less than the modern monitor with modern firmware and the consistency will be different between them.*
> 
> Gsync and freesync is a early tech and is just in its infancy I compare it to beta / early access testing with games you are paying to help develop the tech and as expected as things progress the said tech will but the hardware you bought will not get younger or perform better in the long haul because the hardware inside older / current Gsync / freesync monitors will not get younger.
> 
> 6months from now or so they will not be able to harness anymore performance out of current Gsync / freesync monitors due to its at the limit of the hardwares ability yet newwer Gsync / freesync monitors will be the same until the hardware / firmware / software mature enough to be on a standardized footing.
> 
> The issue at sec about any of these conversations is you need to look at Gsync / freesync like a growing child the debate / tech / software / firmware / hardware is in it's infancy so trying to make any of the current monitors out as future proof is stupid and borderline idiotic is what I am trying to say.


That's not true at all. Firmware based updates can and most of time are compatible with older generation controllers.

6 months from now anything can happen, G-Sync is here to stay since Freesync has been a disappointment for most people.
nVidia knows what they're doing.


----------



## Mongoose135

Got mine off amazon a few weeks ago and its perfect - no dead pixels or noticeable backlight bleed or frame skipping. Best monitor I've ever had!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongoose135*
> 
> Got mine off amazon a few weeks ago and its perfect - no dead pixels or noticeable backlight bleed or frame skipping. Best monitor I've ever had!


You satisfied with how's CF working? Also working with freeSync with new drivers?


----------



## the_bears

So is the monitor good even if you dont have an AMD card for that freesync ?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_bears*
> 
> So is the monitor good even if you dont have an AMD card for that freesync ?


Well, it's a 144Hz IPS panel, so yeah, it's great. And @144FPS it has very little lag. Excellent for competitive play. If you don't care for that then you have freeSync.


----------



## Mongoose135

I actually haven't used freesync yet as it's currently plugged into my nvidia 970 pc (not my cf 290 pc). I'll test it out on my main pc some time soon and see how good freesync is though.

Even without freesync, the experience is pretty good. Above 90 you really don't need freesync as it's smooth enough already (no noticeable tearing)

The most graphically demanding game I actually play regularly is probably Metro 2033/LL Redux. My 970 can keep it over around 90FPS on high settings so I haven't really needed freesync yet. But I'll give it a try with very high settings and freesync on my 290 pc and report back with the results


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongoose135*
> 
> I actually haven't used freesync yet as it's currently plugged into my nvidia 970 pc (not my cf 290 pc). I'll test it out on my main pc some time soon and see how good freesync is though.
> 
> Even without freesync, the experience is pretty good. Above 90 you really don't need freesync as it's smooth enough already (no noticeable tearing)
> 
> The most graphically demanding game I actually play regularly is probably Metro 2033/LL Redux. My 970 can keep it over around 90FPS on high settings so I haven't really needed freesync yet. But I'll give it a try with very high settings and freesync on my 290 pc and report back with the results


Please do that. With Freesync enabled, or at 60,100,120 Hz, the input lag should be ~10ms higher than on 144 Hz static mode. Noticeable?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Please do that. With Freesync enabled, or at 60,100,120 Hz, the input lag should be ~10ms higher than on 144 Hz static mode. Noticeable?


I had posted the math on this about a month ago using TFTCentrals results and I have one, the lag is virtually unnoticeable at all refresh rates for everything in my use (I do occasionally play CS but I'm no pro and I'm CERTAIN this monitor would not bother a pro unless they were after a strobing feature.
Quote:


> For 90Hz and below when using FreeSync there is a moderate lag of about 13 - 14 ms signal processing.


I'm not 100% certain what they mean by this, it sounds like they are saying it adds this amount on to the lag in their charts. I can't honestly comment here with certainty because I don't have the equipment to test it.

TFT centrals chart shows this monitors lag as [email protected], [email protected], 14/120hz, 4.05/144hz.

at 60 FPS frame time is 16.6 ms so just a hair over a single frame of input lag. 1-2 frame display lag.
at 90 FPS frame time is 11.1 ms, about 1.5 frame lag time presenting a 1-2 frame display lag.
at 120 FPS frame time is 8.3ms, input lag drops to 14, close to 2 frames input lag, we can guess 2 frames of lag from this
Then obviously at 144hz we get the huge drop to 4ms which is well under the 6.9ms frame time at this refresh rate.

If you really think about it we're considering a maximum of 2 frames of display lag, so this screen is at its worst at 60 fps. You really have to be the judge of if you are capable of noticing a delay of 16.6/1000 - 33/1000 of a second (the lag time at 60 hz, . I find that virtually impossible in my own trials but again, I'm not a super twitch gamer pro. I have said before I would like to see anybody point out that level of input lag in a blind test.

Lastly, anybody playing a competitive twitch shooter would be running this rock solid at 144 fps experiencing zero to 1 frame input lag. Most of our blockbuster games that we can only run around 60 FPS really make it a moot point, I mean in my own experience the controls alone on The Witcher 3 make it feel like it has massive input lag









The monitor gets a thumbs up from me on all accounts, for what it's worth.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> No, I don't think you should take the risk if wanting to use Freesync right now, unless you don't mind dropping another $600 next year when the next version comes out haha. You can be sure a more refined version will be coming. Like I was saying earlier, I didn't want the monitor for the Freesync portion. I just really liked the idea of IPS 1440 and 144hz. But at this price point, I think I would like to have the full Freesync range as a possibility in the future, and would be disappointed in the lower response time with it enabled if I ever even used it. For $600 I can be sure I would't be getting another monitor anytime soon. Yeah I couldn't pull the trigger lol. Really though I think I might be nitpicking cause minus the Freesync issues, this monitor looks fantastic, has gotten great reviews in 144hz mode, and is a pretty good price for what it offers. I just cant imaging why if I had it, that I would run it at anything below the 144hz setting. At the same time I am interested in trying a sync tech out, but it is not a priority. This monitor is still sitting in my cart...


As a 144Hz IPS panel, it's the best you can get for the money.

And as far as the FreeSync compromises, to me, 35-90Hz FreeSync range is absolutely fine. The reason I say this is because I can't tell the difference between 90 and 144Hz. Well, maybe I could when directly compared, but it's not important to me. 90 FPS in any game at any setting would be a dream come true for most gamers, including myself, so demanding more than that is purely preference and unessential. Not only that but there is currently no GPU that can run 90 FPS at 1440p in any game. A heavily overclocked 980ti can't do that either and certainly neither can a Fury X. You'd need two Fury X cards to hit that. And when it comes to the other compromise, I think the input lag introduced when using FreeSync on this monitor might not be worth it. I don't know if it's a compromise I'm willing to make. I really need to try it out to decide properly, because I'm not a competitive gamer. I play stealth, story-driven games the most.

If it is not a physical module like G-Sync, surely a firmware update to your monitor could improve performance. I can't see why a firmware update can't increase the range from 30-144Hz when that becomes available. But maybe that's naive to think. I just hope to see it, and I'm not educated enough on this subject to say it's neither true or false.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Vsync on at 144hz or 144fps the 2-3 frames of lag is not even noticeable if you do the math it is so slim of a increase in input lag it is neglible so all the hoopla about Gsync / freesync only matters to the ones unable to reach theyre wanted refresh rate of theyre monitor to those people in general the issue is null and void as to why they got a 144hz screen if they can only feed said screen 30-50 fps.
> 
> The whole conversation is nearly idiotic if you are buying 144hz screens and such and can't feed them 80-100 fps it is like buying a ferrari but can't afford the maintenance and fuel it kind of cancels the point of buying such a item yeah its bragging rights but what good are bragging rights if you can't use said item properly.
> 
> I am sorry but buying a 144hz screen and buying a GPU that can only feed it 40-50 fps is a bit stupid and is just asking for issues. I see people buying GTX 960 4gb and such and running 144hz monitors and first thing that goes into my mind is idiot because of the rational of what on earth were they thinking it is like asking for issues in my eyes regardless of Gsync / freesync.
> 
> The issue is on the DEV's to optimize / correct and I believe DX12 will help with this drastically especially because of the GPU co compute functions / Asynchronous Compute.


There are people who buy 960-like cards and turn settings down to hit high frame rates. It may not be as common as those who buy 960's and crank the settings to hit 40 FPS, but based on the much-referred Steam analysis, most PC gamers are still running 60Hz panels anyway, although that statistic is shifting, and I also have my doubts about its accuracy.

Not only that, but the reason why I personally might buy a 144Hz panel is not necessarily because I can push 144 frames right now. I am banking on the inevitable power increase each new generation of GPU's bring. Obviously games inevitably become more demanding to run as well as the graphics fidelity improves, but if you bought a 144Hz panel four years ago, the chances are your system couldn't run BF4 at that high of a refresh rate when the game came out. But nowadays, if you're an avid BF4 fan and still play it two years after its release, which is a common site to see, you are able to hit those frame rates with a 295X2. Generally we don't upgrade our monitors every GPU generation. Usually it's at least every three years, or two generations of graphics cards. To me, 144hz panels are one of the few logical methods of future-proofing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I am sorry in PC and tech future proofing don't exist also buying a early gen of anything and calling it future proofing is like buying a top end sports car give it 3-6 months and something bigger and badder is out or a bigger and badder version. The issue with a early Gsync / freesync monitor is simple when they go to truly dialing the software / firmware down your tech will not be able to handle said software / firmware in short leaving your purchase of a early freesync / Gsync monitor lack luster and lacking on the performance side.
> 
> I want to state this plainly you used term of future proofing well you messed up right there there is no such thing as future proofing when it comes to PC the tech advances so fast unless your upgrading every 6months to 1yr well your so called future proofing is more like settling because you then are stuck with what you bought and called future proof when in reality was just settling.


That analogy makes little sense. Buying a top-end sports car right now might not be outdated for years and years. If I bought a 90's Porsche in the 90's, I still have a frickin' Porsche 25 years later. Yeah, there are faster cars that can now beat the Porsche, but at what point is having a 90's Porsche a bad thing? What are your priorities?

Future proofing in PC technology is not such a ridiculous concept. Granted, very few could have predicted that the 2600K would have lasted as long as it did, but if you were happy with all that a 2600K and Z68 chipset offered, buying one four years ago would have been "future proofing" your system. It's a risk as predicting its lifespan would have been hard, but not every gamer is like you or I. As for future proofing your graphics card, that entirely depends on your needs. If you want to play the most advanced games at the most advanced resolutions, buying two Titan X's does not make sense. If you want to play the most advanced games at 1080p, buying two Titan X's doesn't make much sense either. You would have been better served buying one 980ti, then upgraded to Pascal, then upgraded again. But if you bought a 7970 to play Fallout 3 at max graphics, and wasn't that fussed about anything else, that's a form of future proofing. You buy a very good graphics card and watch as it blossoms and improves with each driver update. Yeah, you can't play every game at max, but your priority was not to play every new at max graphics. Then when Fallout 4 comes out, you do the same until Fallout 5. Gamers do this all the time and they're happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I had posted the math on this about a month ago using TFTCentrals results and I have one, the lag is virtually unnoticeable at all refresh rates for everything in my use (I do occasionally play CS but I'm no pro and I'm CERTAIN this monitor would not bother a pro unless they were after a strobing feature.
> I'm not 100% certain what they mean by this, it sounds like they are saying it adds this amount on to the lag in their charts. I can't honestly comment here with certainty because I don't have the equipment to test it.
> 
> TFT centrals chart shows this monitors lag as [email protected], [email protected], 14/120hz, 4.05/144hz.
> 
> at 60 FPS frame time is 16.6 ms so just a hair over a single frame of input lag. 1-2 frame display lag.
> at 90 FPS frame time is 11.1 ms, about 1.5 frame lag time presenting a 1-2 frame display lag.
> at 120 FPS frame time is 8.3ms, input lag drops to 14, close to 2 frames input lag, we can guess 2 frames of lag from this
> Then obviously at 144hz we get the huge drop to 4ms which is well under the 6.9ms frame time at this refresh rate.
> 
> If you really think about it we're considering a maximum of 2 frames of display lag, so this screen is at its worst at 60 fps. You really have to be the judge of if you are capable of noticing a delay of 16.6/1000 - 33/1000 of a second (the lag time at 60 hz, . I find that virtually impossible in my own trials but again, I'm not a super twitch gamer pro. I have said before I would like to see anybody point out that level of input lag in a blind test.
> 
> Lastly, anybody playing a competitive twitch shooter would be running this rock solid at 144 fps experiencing zero to 1 frame input lag. Most of our blockbuster games that we can only run around 60 FPS really make it a moot point, I mean in my own experience the controls alone on The Witcher 3 make it feel like it has massive input lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor gets a thumbs up from me on all accounts, for what it's worth.


Yeah, I really need to try this out for myself. I really want to not notice the lag on the MG279Q. I'm not a pro player. I do like to play a little online competitively, but I mostly just play story-driven games like Tomb Raider and Deus Ex.


----------



## Mongoose135

All right I've given the monitor a run with my 290 crossfire pc, comparing freesync and standard 144hz, and the results have been mixed so far, positive in some situations.

First off it took me quite a while of fiddling about with settings just to get the game playable with freesync (it's too long to explain, but amd drivers are a pain).

I'll try to summarise what I've experienced so far:

*Witcher 3 - Crossfire Enabled*: This seems to favour having freesync on quite noticeably. With medium settings I get about 80 FPS, and on high settings about 60 FPS. Freesync seems to reduce stuttering a lot when turning around and feels a bit smoother. The witcher is a weird example though since it has so many settings and isn't very well optimized for AMD. Don't even bother with ultra settings, it was unplayable with either freesync on or off, even though I was getting about 40FPS it still feels very stuttery and laggy.

*Witcher 3 - Crossfire Disabled:*
On medium settings, the game actually seems to run better on a single card even though FPS is lower at 60 (compared to 80 with cf). Freesync gives a noticeable benefit with medium settings.
The game is still playable on high settings, giving around 45fps, however I can't tell whether freesync is making it better or worse. There is less tearing with freesync but it also feels slightly more laggy and being a sensitive gamer I can feel the extra input lag and it would slightly put me off. I'd say it's a tie between having freesync on or off at this FPS.
Once again don't bother with ultra settings, the lag gets pretty heavily noticeable as it drops below 40fps.

*Metro LL (Redux) - Crossfire Disabled:* With Very high settings, I was getting around 60+ fps. This is where freesync really shines as it gave a much smoother feel and had very little tearing.

On High settings (and 4x AA) I was getting upwards of 80 FPS (average 90-100) and this is where the difference is less clear. I'd still slightly favour freesync in this situation but as the FPS gets above 100, it starts to favour 144hz more (there isn't as much tearing at 100 fps compared to 60fps). I find that if you can average over 110fps then it favours 144hz mode over freesync mode.

For comparison sake, I tried out medium settings which gives 160+ FPS. In 144hz mode you get way more frames and therefore smoother movement even though there is tearing (the vsync setting does not work in metro above 60fps so it has to stay off). I'd say 144hz wins this scenario (although 90hz freesync isn't a lot worse).

*Metro LL (Redux) - Crossfire Enabled:* as this game is well optimised for crossfire, it seems to get over 100fp even on very high settings and 16x AA so it seems like freesync is unnecessary for this game if you've got 2 cards.

*In conclusion*
60-90FPS seems to be the target to aim for with freesync on whether it's a single card or crossfire. At above 90-100hz, there's little difference between having freesync on and off. The extra Hz makes the game smoother even though there is a little bit of tearing. If you can average 120Hz+ then turn off freesync.

At low FPS (45 and under) this monitor does unfortunately feel laggy (although this may partly be due to the witcher 3 not being well optimized on ultra settings), so I would probably advise not maxing out the settings if it takes your FPS below 45. I personally wouldn't play games at this framerate if I could avoid it and would rather play with lower settings to get a smooth 60fps than have high graphics at 45.

Hope this helps


----------



## the_bears

Can someone explain the input lag to me .
I don't understand does the lag appear after you set monitor to below 144Hz or does it appear that even when you are running 144Hz on this monitor you have low FPS (like <60) , because I was planning to never set it below 144hz.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_bears*
> 
> Can someone explain the input lag to me .
> I don't understand does the lag appear after you set monitor to below 144Hz or does it appear that even when you are running 144Hz on this monitor you have low FPS (like <60) , because I was planning to never set it below 144hz.


If you stay on 144 Hz at all times the input lag will be low regardless of fps


----------



## the_bears

Thanks, thats nice to know


----------



## deizel5

Has anyone hooked up a ps3 or xbox 360 to this? i am just wondering how they look. i have a vg278h currently hooked up to my ps3/xbox, but its a TN and by default very washed out. if a game doesnt have gamma controls its terrible, so was thinking of getting this but my only concern is the 1440p res.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Has anyone hooked up a ps3 or xbox 360 to this? i am just wondering how they look. i have a vg278h currently hooked up to my ps3/xbox, but its a TN and by default very washed out. if a game doesnt have gamma controls its terrible, so was thinking of getting this but my only concern is the 1440p res.


That would just be silly. You'll get a horribly awful picture (and waste the beauty of 1440p) if you plug those consoles into it. The PS3 and Xbox 360 operate at 720p (source: http://techland.time.com/2013/11/06/xbox-one-resolution-brouhaha-when-graphics-matter-and-when-they-dont/). The consoles also can NEVER run at 144 fps.

It would also be a waste to spend $600 on this monitor to not make anywhere near full use of its features.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Hey guys, I don't mean to derail the thread, but I wasn't quite sure the best forum to ask this in (so if it's better off in another thread, just let me know).

I just purchased one of these monitors today, and after doing so, the bug to go triple setup keeps biting me. But before I go and add 2 more to my order, I had a sudden "uh oh" moment; about connectivity.

I'm running 2 R9 290X (ASUS DC2OC-4GD5)'s, watercooled, in Crossfire. Now, I know, I know, I can't use CrossFire and Freesync. I'm not too concerned about that because I'll just be happy to use Crossfire, 1440p and 144hz on such a nice monitor. So let's not beat the dead horse about crossfire vs freesync.

What my concern is about, however, is that my 290x's have 4 outputs; 2 DVI, 1 HDMI and 1 DP.
This monitor has 2 HDMI and 2 DP.

Please excuse the stupid question, but how can I achieve 1440p, at 144hz across these 2 cards to 3 of these monitors?

Thanks!


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't mean to derail the thread, but I wasn't quite sure the best forum to ask this in (so if it's better off in another thread, just let me know).
> 
> I just purchased one of these monitors today, and after doing so, the bug to go triple setup keeps biting me. But before I go and add 2 more to my order, I had a sudden "uh oh" moment; about connectivity.
> 
> I'm running 2 R9 290X (ASUS DC2OC-4GD5)'s, watercooled, in Crossfire. *Now, I know, I know, I can't use CrossFire and Freesync.* I'm not too concerned about that because I'll just be happy to use Crossfire, 1440p and 144hz on such a nice monitor. So let's not beat the dead horse about crossfire vs freesync.
> 
> What my concern is about, however, is that my 290x's have 4 outputs; 2 DVI, 1 HDMI and 1 DP.
> This monitor has 2 HDMI and 2 DP.
> 
> Please excuse the stupid question, but how can I achieve 1440p, at 144hz across these 2 cards to 3 of these monitors?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15.7*
> AMD FreeSync™ and AMD CrossFire™ Support
> ◾ AMD FreeSync™ and AMD CrossFire™ can now be used together in applications using DirectX® 10 or higher. Please note, this feature is currently not supported on systems configured in AMD Dual Graphics mode.


----------



## ImpulsE69

I just picked this up from NE for $550. Loving it so far. I was a bit concerned about dead pixels, but fortunately the screen was perfect when it arrived.

I know others pfffshawed at your question about the consoles, but I actually did hook a PS3 up to it, and it LOOKS AMAZING compared to what it looked like on a 1080 screen. I am assuming it is the pixel density that makes it look better. Definitely not a waste if you are using it for multiplatform, heck it has the inputs to hook pretty much everything to it at once. It certainly looks better than 720p.

I do have some questions around Freesync and the way the OSD reports FPS.

It bugs me that when you enable Freesync, you can only use 60 or 90hz all the time, it doesn't flip between 2d or 3d modes. I set mine to 90hz all the time and I see something strange.

In Alien Isolation for example, on highest settings I see 89 fps on the OSD, with the occasional drop into the 50's. You can tell Freesync is working correctly here.

However in Witcher 3, on ultra settings - the OSD never leaves 89hz, no matter what. It sure feels like the FPS is dropping at times (I'm running a Sapphire Tri-x 290x New Edition). I've ran it at stock clocks, and overclocked and the FPS never changes on the OSD, so it makes it really hard to tell what FPS I"m really getting (because I'm pretty positive I cannot be getting 90fps on this game). Unlike what someone above posted, I have no problems playing with ultra settings, no stuttering, very low input lag.

Also, reading about people and their thoughts on V-sync on or off, I found that with Vsync off in some games there is alot of tearing (with Freesync on), but with V-sync on (at 90fps) there is no tearing. I thought the whole point of this monitor was that it was supposed to pretty much minimize this, but it isn't the case.

Anyone else noticed this?

EDIT: in regards to tearing and vsync I found this:

_That said, I ran into some oddities, actually running the engine at 90 fps, seems to put it outside of freesync range, so I get tons of tearing with vsync set to off. But putting it down to 89 (gametime.maxvariablefps 89) and everything is soo smooth. So whatever happened, it seems that despite the monitor keeping Freesync active if you set the native resolution to 90Hz, Freesync actually doesn't seem to work properly at 90Hz, which is annoying on games that just buy the desktop resolution or can't be forced to only render a certain amount of limited FPS. Borderlands I had to limit to 72Hz to have it active. On a few other games I still run with Vsync on, because I can't abide tearing._

I went into CCC and set forced frame limit to 89hz - then disabled V-sync in A:I and no more tearing. So apparently since the monitor is capping out at 89hz (even though it is set to 90hz) is causing issues.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpulsE69*
> 
> I just picked this up from NE for $550. Loving it so far. I was a bit concerned about dead pixels, but fortunately the screen was perfect when it arrived.
> 
> I know others pfffshawed at your question about the consoles, but I actually did hook a PS3 up to it, and it LOOKS AMAZING compared to what it looked like on a 1080 screen. I am assuming it is the pixel density that makes it look better. Definitely not a waste if you are using it for multiplatform, heck it has the inputs to hook pretty much everything to it at once. It certainly looks better than 720p.
> 
> I do have some questions around Freesync and the way the OSD reports FPS.
> 
> It bugs me that when you enable Freesync, you can only use 60 or 90hz all the time, it doesn't flip between 2d or 3d modes. I set mine to 90hz all the time and I see something strange.
> 
> In Alien Isolation for example, on highest settings I see 89 fps on the OSD, with the occasional drop into the 50's. You can tell Freesync is working correctly here.
> 
> However in Witcher 3, on ultra settings - the OSD never leaves 89hz, no matter what. It sure feels like the FPS is dropping at times (I'm running a Sapphire Tri-x 290x New Edition). I've ran it at stock clocks, and overclocked and the FPS never changes on the OSD, so it makes it really hard to tell what FPS I"m really getting (because I'm pretty positive I cannot be getting 90fps on this game). Unlike what someone above posted, I have no problems playing with ultra settings, no stuttering, very low input lag.
> 
> Also, reading about people and their thoughts on V-sync on or off, I found that with Vsync off in some games there is alot of tearing (with Freesync on), but with V-sync on (at 90fps) there is no tearing. I thought the whole point of this monitor was that it was supposed to pretty much minimize this, but it isn't the case.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?


Coming from a Crossover 27Q LED-p (where I literally saw the tearing lines move from left to right every 5 cm's or so (about 2 inches) starting from the top, I'm not noticing any screen tearing with Freesync turned on and V-sync off (I've always had V-sync turned off)

I am wondering what you mean with "I see 89 fps on the OSD". Is that a feature built into the monitor or do you mean you're using the OSD from another program (Afterburner for example).

(Just a thought, I've had another guy post that his MG279Q had the old firmware where on 144hz mode every 6th frame would get skipped (I have this problem as well, still waiting on Asus to mail me their pickup date since they're going to replace it for me







) and that his Freesync wasn't working properly. Now I've personally only heard this once and I have no idea how to properly test this but it might be useful information. (Perhaps Freesync isn't working properly in your monitor))
I don't want to scare people though, could've been driver related / hardware related etc.. You could always send Asus an email or use their live support.


----------



## ImpulsE69

The OSD built into the monitor. If you leave it up it will match/show your hz/fps. Also - see my edit above regarding tearing.


----------



## karkee

This has the same panel as the Acer right? I am trying to decide what to get, the acer is getting sooo many problems does this one have it also?

I am pretty much not looking into using Gsync or Freesync, but just want an IPS that can do 120 or 144hz. I play a fair amount of CS GO and the rest is work based stuff (photoshop, webdesign, coding)..


----------



## the_bears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> This has the same panel as the Acer right? I am trying to decide what to get, the acer is getting sooo many problems does this one have it also?
> 
> I am pretty much not looking into using Gsync or Freesync, but just want an IPS that can do 120 or 144hz. I play a fair amount of CS GO and the rest is work based stuff (photoshop, webdesign, coding)..


This is the one you are looking for then friend, but be careful though, there is significant lag (which is noticeable at fast paced games like CS GO , while its not noticeable at 'normal' games) at 90 and below refresh rate, so do as I did keep it at 144Hz and youll be fine.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_bears*
> 
> This is the one you are looking for then friend, but be careful though, there is significant lag (which is noticeable at fast paced games like CS GO , while its not noticeable at 'normal' games) at 90 and below refresh rate, so do as I did keep it at 144Hz and youll be fine.


So if I understand correctly, anything above 90hz will not give any input lag problems? So even 120hz will be fine to if I want to set it at that?

Does it have the same quality issues as the acer or? I can't see that many reports about it, because I dont wanna go the acer route and send back and forth untill I get a decent monitor!

So my only options are this one or getting another korean -.-


----------



## Lass3

You need to run it at static 144 Hz at all times. Everything else will add ~10ms. Freesync enabled, 60, 100, 120 all affected.

So it should be fine for fast paced shooters. 144 Hz + High FPS + VSYNC OFF.


----------



## the_bears

Correct me if im wrong but input lag does not appear if you limit your FPS to 60 in unoptimized games like Skyrim at 144Hz, right ?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_bears*
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but input lag does not appear if you limit your FPS to 60 in unoptimized games like Skyrim at 144Hz, right ?


Input lag has nothing to do with framerate outside of the actual time it takes to render 60 FPS vs anything higher.


----------



## Mongoose135

Yes, as long as the monitor is set to 144hz there wont be extra lag.


----------



## KenjiS

Ordered one for myself from Amazon, Will be here monday..

Wasnt TOO impressed by GSync in my time with the RoG Swift (Screen tearing just isnt my annoyance it seems) and the Acer Predator is just having way too many issues for my tastes.... The new IPS RoG Swift when it launches will be closer to $900 street price I bet.. So a bit more than i personally was gonna spend...

But i fell in love with the 144hz... so this seemed like a solid choice, Especially at its price ($540!)


----------



## TheCoxer

I just got this off Amazon Warehouse and I'm praying that it comes with no major hitches. Dear god please.


----------



## TheCoxer

Hey, I have a question for those with this monitor. Let's say I enable Free-sync, does that mean when I'm doing my daily things like browsing the internet, it's capped out at 90Hz? Or is there some sort of "Only enable Free-sync when gaming" mode? How about Adaptive V-sync using Radeon Pro?


----------



## KenjiS

Just received mine...

Unfortunately i have 2 huge pieces of dust stuck under the panel in the middle of the screen and a completely ATROCIOUS amount of backlight bleed in the lower right corner stretching up halfway to the middle of the screen :/

I REALLY wish there were these things, you know, you could drive to, with products on display, So if you have an issue you can just go in, and its resolved quickly... Stores i think they're called...

Besides that the panel itself seems fairly solid ish, Good contrast, Good color reproduction, Looked pretty good OOB and calibrated to sRGB easily with my Spyder. Motion is equal to the RoG Swift, that is to say, really good

Not sure if exchanging and praying the panel lottery goes better or if im just gonna go for another monitor.. My patience with repeated exchanges is very short -_-

Tis very clear and sharp tho, Like seriously, it looks sharper than my PB278Q... the coating is a hair more glossy...

Still just as glowy as my PB tho..


----------



## ImpulsE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCoxer*
> 
> Hey, I have a question for those with this monitor. Let's say I enable Free-sync, does that mean when I'm doing my daily things like browsing the internet, it's capped out at 90Hz? Or is there some sort of "Only enable Free-sync when gaming" mode? How about Adaptive V-sync using Radeon Pro?


So far as I've seen, if you enable freesync and set it to 90hz, it always runs in 90hz regardless of what you are doing and as long as Freesync is on you cannot manually force it to anything higher than 90hz. There does not seem to be a 2d vs 3d mode to set. Maybe they will change that in a future firmware upgrade.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Just received mine...
> 
> Unfortunately i have 2 huge pieces of dust stuck under the panel in the middle of the screen and a completely ATROCIOUS amount of backlight bleed in the lower right corner stretching up halfway to the middle of the screen :/
> 
> I REALLY wish there were these things, you know, you could drive to, with products on display, So if you have an issue you can just go in, and its resolved quickly... Stores i think they're called...
> 
> Besides that the panel itself seems fairly solid ish, Good contrast, Good color reproduction, Looked pretty good OOB and calibrated to sRGB easily with my Spyder. Motion is equal to the RoG Swift, that is to say, really good
> 
> Not sure if exchanging and praying the panel lottery goes better or if im just gonna go for another monitor.. My patience with repeated exchanges is very short -_-
> 
> Tis very clear and sharp tho, Like seriously, it looks sharper than my PB278Q... the coating is a hair more glossy...
> 
> Still just as glowy as my PB tho..


That sucks. Unless you're in love with the monitor or need it for work, I'd get a refund and try again later this year.


----------



## ImpulsE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Just received mine...
> 
> Unfortunately i have 2 huge pieces of dust stuck under the panel in the middle of the screen and a completely ATROCIOUS amount of backlight bleed in the lower right corner stretching up halfway to the middle of the screen :/
> 
> Tis very clear and sharp tho, Like seriously, it looks sharper than my PB278Q... the coating is a hair more glossy...
> 
> Still just as glowy as my PB tho..


I would suggest RMAing it. I read about the QA issues and dead pixels etc..but took a chance and lucked out and got a flawless one. They do exist. As for the glowy, that is an IPS trait, you won't ever completely get rid of it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpulsE69*
> 
> I would suggest RMAing it. I read about the QA issues and dead pixels etc..but took a chance and lucked out and got a flawless one. They do exist. As for the glowy, that is an IPS trait, you won't ever completely get rid of it.


Eh I am familiar with IPS glow, I have had 3 IPS monitors now (Dell U2410, my PB278Q and the MG279Q) I just was hoping for lower glow than my PB thats all..

That said i think its possible, Also there was an other worldly sharpness about the MG

I still asked for a refund as i mull what i wish to do, i might go for the XL2730Z next, Or try the BL3200... Regardless i may be driving up to NCIX tomarrow in Toronto as they have most of these monitors in stock so i might be able to actually see one in person and get a feel for a few things...

I know i sound weird...


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Eh I am familiar with IPS glow, I have had 3 IPS monitors now (Dell U2410, my PB278Q and the MG279Q) I just was hoping for lower glow than my PB thats all..
> 
> That said i think its possible, Also there was an other worldly sharpness about the MG
> 
> I still asked for a refund as i mull what i wish to do, i might go for the XL2730Z next, Or try the BL3200... Regardless i may be driving up to NCIX tomarrow in Toronto as they have most of these monitors in stock so i might be able to actually see one in person and get a feel for a few things...
> 
> I know i sound weird...


Here that sounds normal. Hope you find a display that fits you.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Here that sounds normal. Hope you find a display that fits you.


Same, As i alluded to in a rant thread, im a very hard person to please at times, Nothing really -wrong- with that, but it does usually mean i need to see stuff for myself, buying sight unseen on TVs, Headphones, Audio, etc usually results in bad things lol...


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Same, As i alluded to in a rant thread, im a very hard person to please at times, Nothing really -wrong- with that, but it does usually mean i need to see stuff for myself, buying sight unseen on TVs, Headphones, Audio, etc usually results in bad things lol...


We wouldn't be looking at these highend displays, headphones, etc if we were easy to please. I wish I could try things out. Sometimes I get lucky and find something that works the first time for me. That is more rare than I want to admit. Still the deals I usually get are good enough to sell them on amazon or ebay if it does not work out for me. Often times though I find myself requesting a return.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> We wouldn't be looking at these highend displays, headphones, etc if we were easy to please. I wish I could try things out. Sometimes I get lucky and find something that works the first time for me. That is more rare than I want to admit. Still the deals I usually get are good enough to sell them on amazon or ebay if it does not work out for me. Often times though I find myself requesting a return.


Fair enough! Lol.

Its just a hassle at times...and i do genuinely feel bad and fear they might cut me off on returns if i continued...

Im just not sure theres a 144hz screen that will please me with IQ... Im not sure its even possible.. and im thinking id prefer IQ to speed as sad as that sounds...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Fair enough! Lol.
> 
> Its just a hassle at times...and i do genuinely feel bad and fear they might cut me off on returns if i continued...
> 
> Im just not sure theres a 144hz screen that will please me with IQ... Im not sure its even possible.. and im thinking id prefer IQ to speed as sad as that sounds...


Well, I've pretty much decided to not upgrade right now. I had intended on buying a 1440p G-Sync panel and a 980ti, or a 1440p FreeSync panel and a Fury. But neither option is worth the money. The Fury is not quite powerful enough for what I want to use it for, and FreeSync is lacking. The 980ti is very expensive, but it's still good value. The problem is the lack of quality G-Sync gaming panels at 1440p. I'm probably going to wait until Pascal and hope that companies like BenQ, Acer, Asus, Samsung, LG, etc. will have released worthy monitors by then.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, I've pretty much decided to not upgrade right now. I had intended on buying a 1440p G-Sync panel and a 980ti, or a 1440p FreeSync panel and a Fury. But neither option is worth the money. The Fury is not quite powerful enough for what I want to use it for, and FreeSync is lacking. The 980ti is very expensive, but it's still good value. The problem is the lack of quality G-Sync gaming panels at 1440p. I'm probably going to wait until Pascal and hope that companies like BenQ, Acer, Asus, Samsung, LG, etc. will have released worthy monitors by then.


I ended up getting fed up and driving up to NCIX in Canada to look at monitors..

Turns out my RoG Swift was defective as well -_- the one there exhibited none of the tint problems on half the panel unless i REALLY knelt down and looked up at it...

Also decided the 32" is just too darn big for my desk and im probubly ordering the Benq XL2730Z when Amazon credits my account


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I ended up getting fed up and driving up to NCIX in Canada to look at monitors..
> 
> Turns out my RoG Swift was defective as well -_- the one there exhibited none of the tint problems on half the panel unless i REALLY knelt down and looked up at it...
> 
> Also decided the 32" is just too darn big for my desk and im probubly ordering the Benq XL2730Z when Amazon credits my account


I've heard there are continuing issues with the Swift TN as well. Currently there are no 1440p gaming monitors that are without serious problems. The XL2730Z seems pretty consistent, though, as long as you get a later production model with the updated firmware.


----------



## xV Slayer

I have a question about the input lag. What do you do with 60 fps locked games. You can not run 144hz in those games correct? Is the input lag terrible?


----------



## Jalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV Slayer*
> 
> I have a question about the input lag. What do you do with 60 fps locked games. You can not run 144hz in those games correct? Is the input lag terrible?


All that matters is the refresh rate. No matter what fps the game runs at, as long as the monitor is running at 144hz, the input lag will be minimal.


----------



## xV Slayer

So in those games can you even select 144hz? Like Skyrim for example. Or some console ports. Does desktop refresh rate override the refresh rate in that situation or? I want to buy this monitor tonight but this input lag I read about is bothering me. I would obviously use 144hz everywhere that I can. It is the console ports locked at 60fps that has me worried and I don't want to deal with high input lag on those.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV Slayer*
> 
> So in those games can you even select 144hz? Like Skyrim for example. Or some console ports. Does desktop refresh rate override the refresh rate in that situation or? I want to buy this monitor tonight but this input lag I read about is bothering me. I would obviously use 144hz everywhere that I can. It is the console ports locked at 60fps that has me worried and I don't want to deal with high input lag on those.


What I can say is while not EVERY game supports being run at 144fps, every game does seem to have some benefit from the faster pixel response time of the 144hz panels.

Then again this might call attention to any frame rate drops you experience and make those more noticable, This is part of what GSync/Freesync helps with..


----------



## xV Slayer

What I mainly want to know is this. This monitor has a decently high input lag at all refresh rates besides 144hz. In games that you can go above 60fps there is no issue since you can pick 144hz refresh rate and you are happy. What about those that are 60fps locked? Are you also 60hz refresh rate locked as well or no?


----------



## Jalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV Slayer*
> 
> What I mainly want to know is this. This monitor has a decently high input lag at all refresh rates besides 144hz. In games that you can go above 60fps there is no issue since you can pick 144hz refresh rate and you are happy. What about those that are 60fps locked? Are you also 60hz refresh rate locked as well or no?


In some games you will have to fiddle with .ini or config files to force the 144hz refresh rate. I did this with DayZ today. Same with locked framerate games. Most of them you can unlock in some way. Furthermore, just because the fps is locked at 60 doesn't mean the refresh rate will be locked to 60. If you bring up the monitor menu, it will tell you what the refresh rate is currently running at.


----------



## xV Slayer

How does 60fps look on this monitor at 144hz? Smooth or?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV Slayer*
> 
> What I mainly want to know is this. This monitor has a decently high input lag at all refresh rates besides 144hz. In games that you can go above 60fps there is no issue since you can pick 144hz refresh rate and you are happy. What about those that are 60fps locked? Are you also 60hz refresh rate locked as well or no?


No you can run the screen at 144hz all the time if you wish

144hz will make things look more smooth within reason from my experience due to the fact you have far quicker pixel transitions


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

These things had better be awesome...


----------



## StrongForce

Sexy sight


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> These things had better be awesome...


you're a savage


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Damn son...


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

I mean, if you're going to do it..._*do*_ it, right?

I know I'm taking a big gamble on the "panel lottery", but considering NewEgg's return policy (which I had 2 supervisors verify, as well as provide me with their employee info after documenting the conversations), I'm not too concerned about it.

I'm taking a break from having just pulled my 290X's out, taking the water blocks off, putting the stock cooling back on and boxing them up; before I start putting new thermal pads and blocks on the STRIX'.

Then I'll plug everything back in, refill the loop, connect the monitors and scrutinize any panel issues.

It's going to be a long day...


----------



## StrongForce

Just make sure the 390x's work before modding them


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Just make sure the 390x's work before modding them


This. Also id have started off by checking the monitors out as well before going to these lengths


----------



## Yorkston

Anyone else with this monitor getting frequent displayport link failures at higher refresh rates? I've gone through 4 cables and 3 different video cards without resolving it, although I have found that overclocking the GPU at all exacerbates the issue for some reason. Sad really, I got one with a near-perfect panel.


----------



## Obrigado

try this cable:

http://www.startech.com/Cables/Audio-Video/DisplayPort/displayport-cable-6ft-certified~DISPLPORT6L

not over 6ft

used on a gtx 970 without problem


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> Anyone else with this monitor getting frequent displayport link failures at higher refresh rates? I've gone through 4 cables and 3 different video cards without resolving it, although I have found that overclocking the GPU at all exacerbates the issue for some reason. Sad really, I got one with a near-perfect panel.


What happens when the displayport link failure occurs? Does it notify you?


----------



## Yorkston

@ obrigado- I already specifically bought a cable listed by VESA themselves as compliant, this is the exact one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812607083

@ larrydavid - Eventually it shows this error:

But first it goes black, loses an re-establishes the connection to the monitor a few times, and eventually settles with setting the resolution to 1024x768 and refresh to 60hz with no way to change the settings back without rebooting.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

I got around to setting up one of the three monitors so far, but I can't get it to hit 144hz. Which is weird, because my VG248QE works just fine and is able to be set at 144hz (granted, it's capped at 1920x1080).

I'm using the mini display port out from my MSI Ghost Pro GS60 to full size display port input on the monitor.
This laptop has an Intel dedicated GPU, as well as a GTX 870M.
Running Windows 10, and the current GeForce driver (355.60).
Not sure why the monitor is coming up as "generic", and Asus doesn't seem to have any specific drivers for this monitor.

The highest that I can set seems to be 120hz.



Am I missing something really obvious?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> I got around to setting up one of the three monitors so far, but I can't get it to hit 144hz. Which is weird, because my VG248QE works just fine and is able to be set at 144hz (granted, it's capped at 1920x1080).
> 
> I'm using the mini display port out from my MSI Ghost Pro GS60 to full size display port input on the monitor.
> This laptop has an Intel dedicated GPU, as well as a GTX 870M.
> Running Windows 10, and the current GeForce driver (355.60).
> Not sure why the monitor is coming up as "generic", and Asus doesn't seem to have any specific drivers for this monitor.
> 
> The highest that I can set seems to be 120hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something really obvious?


For DisplayPort output its using the intel dedicated GPU and NOT the GTX 870m (the GTX 870m is driving the laptop display) = with DP to external monitor it can't do 144Hz on 2560x1440... but it can do 1920x1080 @ 144Hz, or 2560x1440 @60Hz to 120Hz.


----------



## obababoy

Anyone had a weird issue with this monitor when alt-tabbing out of a full screen game or switching res where a vertical static line forms on the left side of the screen and some weird pixel doubling effect forms another line in the middle of the screen?


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Anyone had a weird issue with this monitor when alt-tabbing out of a full screen game or switching res where a vertical static line forms on the left side of the screen and some weird pixel doubling effect forms another line in the middle of the screen?


Damn, that doesn't look good at all.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> @ obrigado- I already specifically bought a cable listed by VESA themselves as compliant, this is the exact one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812607083
> 
> @ larrydavid - Eventually it shows this error:
> 
> But first it goes black, loses an re-establishes the connection to the monitor a few times, and eventually settles with setting the resolution to 1024x768 and refresh to 60hz with no way to change the settings back without rebooting.


Make sure "overscan" is turned off in your monitor's menu? Same thing happened to me with another monitor when I accidentally turned on Overscan.


----------



## Yorkston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Anyone had a weird issue with this monitor when alt-tabbing out of a full screen game or switching res where a vertical static line forms on the left side of the screen and some weird pixel doubling effect forms another line in the middle of the screen?


I get that occasionally, but only while playing ARK for some reason.

I'll check overscan, I don't know why it would be enabled by default though.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> For DisplayPort output its using the intel dedicated GPU and NOT the GTX 870m (the GTX 870m is driving the laptop display) = with DP to external monitor it can't do 144Hz on 2560x1440... but it can do 1920x1080 @ 144Hz, or 2560x1440 @60Hz to 120Hz.


I suppose that was an easy answer, thank you!


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Anyone had a weird issue with this monitor when alt-tabbing out of a full screen game or switching res where a vertical static line forms on the left side of the screen and some weird pixel doubling effect forms another line in the middle of the screen?


This happened to me when my drivers werent installed correctly.


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> I get that occasionally, but only while playing ARK for some reason.
> 
> I'll check overscan, I don't know why it would be enabled by default though.


Hahaha wait...I play ARK also...Server 37







and now I only noticed it in that now that I think of it.


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elgreco14*
> 
> This happened to me when my drivers werent installed correctly.


What did you do for a proper install? I am on Windows 10 now as well..Did you use one of the driver delete programs out there?


----------



## elgreco14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> What did you do for a proper install? I am on Windows 10 now as well..Did you use one of the driver delete programs out there?


Use DDU choose to uninstall in safe mode and reboot yourself. Then reinstall the drivers and then it should work. Because that line you get, I only got it when drivers werent installed or not correctly and I had set the resolution to 1440p.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

I tried downloading the "driver" for this monitor through the Asus site;

http://www.asus.com/support/Download/13/45/0/1/aU21qq6PFhDpORKJ/36/

But there doesn't seem to be an installer package in the zip file. I tried extracting the zip file to a folder, then going in to the monitor properties and telling it to update the driver by browsing that folder. It still tells me that the current driver is up to date, which is the Microsoft driver (10.0.10240.16384), which is signed 6/21/2006.

And it still shows up as "Generic PnP Monitor".

So I then told it to update the driver/browse my computer for driver software/let me pick from a list.../ have disk/then I pointed to the .inf file.
2 "compatible hardware" options came up.
ASUS MG279(DP)
ASUS MG279(HDMI)

_

But regardless of which I choose, it tells me that the driver is not digitally signed.
Clicking Next, brings me to an error message telling me that "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device. The third party INF does not contain digital signature information.
And my only option is to close.

How can I update the driver to Asus' version?_


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

ping/bump


----------



## teambigred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> Anyone had a weird issue with this monitor when alt-tabbing out of a full screen game or switching res where a vertical static line forms on the left side of the screen and some weird pixel doubling effect forms another line in the middle of the screen?


Yep had the exact same issue a month ago - was really worried that it was the monitor itself but couldn't find any info on the net or someone with the same issue. Since I had to RMA my Fury X I switched to a 980 Ti - used DDU and then installed drivers and the problem hasn't showed up since, so I'm pretty sure it's driver related. It's possible it was the card itself, however it only showed up intermittently so I wouldn't think it was the hardware. Try a clean driver install.


----------



## Stupid Git

I had this issue too but things seem to be ok now. The way this monitor switches back and forth is really clunky and can be a little worrisome. I can only guess why i don't encounter it anymore; perhaps due to drivers, or because i'm just not performing the same actions. I've also messed with settings like leaving on the framelimiter at 90fps and setting the monitor to 90 Hz when in Freesync mode which may or may not have an effect on those situations. There was also strange issues starting games i had my previous display size (2560x1600) set in-game too.

Right now I'm dealing with Windows 10 overwriting my CCC and removing the Freesync option...


----------



## ImpulsE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teambigred*
> 
> Yep had the exact same issue a month ago - was really worried that it was the monitor itself but couldn't find any info on the net or someone with the same issue. Since I had to RMA my Fury X I switched to a 980 Ti - used DDU and then installed drivers and the problem hasn't showed up since, so I'm pretty sure it's driver related. It's possible it was the card itself, however it only showed up intermittently so I wouldn't think it was the hardware. Try a clean driver install.


I just had this issue on mine yesterday. Happened while I was trying out Ark (Ark crashed, then those things were on the left and wouldn't go away.) It remained there after a reboot. I figured my card had just taken a crap. I unplugged the displayport and plugged it back in and it went away. This is with a 290x.


----------



## Sin0822

nothing like that here but I don't use it that often, its just for my test setup for reviews.


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupid Git*
> 
> I had this issue too but things seem to be ok now. The way this monitor switches back and forth is really clunky and can be a little worrisome. I can only guess why i don't encounter it anymore; perhaps due to drivers, or because i'm just not performing the same actions. I've also messed with settings like leaving on the framelimiter at 90fps and setting the monitor to 90 Hz when in Freesync mode which may or may not have an effect on those situations. There was also strange issues starting games i had my previous display size (2560x1600) set in-game too.
> 
> Right now I'm dealing with Windows 10 overwriting my CCC and removing the Freesync option...


I really don't like that the monitor basically disconnects and reconnects when turning the computer on or coming back from sleep...it basically moves all the windows to my other screen because of it. I tried DDU for CCC and the driver and I still get the issue I'll try setting the max fps to 89 to see if it is something with the Freesync limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpulsE69*
> 
> I just had this issue on mine yesterday. Happened while I was trying out Ark (Ark crashed, then those things were on the left and wouldn't go away.) It remained there after a reboot. I figured my card had just taken a crap. I unplugged the displayport and plugged it back in and it went away. This is with a 290x.


just turning the monitor off and back on works too...or switching resolution in game. I hope they come out with a firmware update because there is no way I am going to RMA. I have no dead pixels or backlight bleed on this one and if I RMA I'll get someone else's problem.


----------



## TBlazer7

Same issue here. I have the MG279Q paired with an ASUS R9 Fury X (w/FREESYNC on and framerate capped at 95) and get the vertical line occasionally. Also the screen is split vertically down the middle when this occurs. I just turn the monitor off/on and it goes away, but it is really annoying. I have used DDU BTW and that doesn't seem to fix the issue. Dont' know if it's a driver issue, monitor or combination of the two? I do love the MG279Q paired with the Fury X though! With that said, while I really like the performance of the new Fury X, it is emitting a high-frequency ringing sound which is really bothersome to my ears. I have a Fractal R5 mid-tower case (has acoustic insulation) with 7 Corsair quiet fans and a Corsair H100i CPU cooler installed, and yet I still hear the ringing sound from the card. While it is not an unbearable noise, it is constant and very annoying. For a flagship card it should not be making this noise (IMO). I contacted ASUS Tech Support regarding this matter and they told me there must be something defective with the card and advised me to return the item to the vendor. I replied and reiterated to the tech that I did not want to RMA the card unless I was assured that the replacement card would have the revised cooler. To my knowledge, there's no way for the vendor to know this from the packaging. I also asked if ASUS has corrected the issue (i.e. replaced the defective cooler with the revised version) and received the below response:

"Please be informed that already this issue has been escalated to the development team and they are working on the fix.

If you need any further assistance from our end, kindly contact the support lines below my signature.

Thank you for choosing ASUS.

Regards,
Edin.
Customer Service Center,
ASUSTek Computer Inc."

For those not familiar with the Fury X noise issue, here are some links:

http://techreport.com/news/28586/amd-issues-updated-statement-on-fury-x-noise-problems

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cooling/84416-has-amd-fixed-radeon-r9-fury-x-whining-issues/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obababoy*
> 
> I really don't like that the monitor basically disconnects and reconnects when turning the computer on or coming back from sleep...it basically moves all the windows to my other screen because of it. I tried DDU for CCC and the driver and I still get the issue I'll try setting the max fps to 89 to see if it is something with the Freesync limit.
> just turning the monitor off and back on works too...or switching resolution in game. I hope they come out with a firmware update because there is no way I am going to RMA. I have no dead pixels or backlight bleed on this one and if I RMA I'll get someone else's problem.


----------



## Exilon

I've been playing around with the settings trying to figure out why there's a blur on small fonts, and it turns out VividPixel 25 blurs more than VividPixel 0. Their built-in sharpening filter actually blurs at lower settings. Thanks ASUS.


----------



## Zyker

Does anyone have any recommended settings for the MG279Q? I just got one and want to tweak the picture to be the best it can.


----------



## obababoy

I still want to figure out how to keep this monitor from making the USB Disconnect/connect sound every time it turns on. I feel ASUS needs to show a bit more love with the firmware on this monitor to fix the center line issue and USB connection issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyker*
> 
> Does anyone have any recommended settings for the MG279Q? I just got one and want to tweak the picture to be the best it can.


TFT Central has a review with some basic over the counter settings if you don't use one of their profiles. I just turned down some of the blue and a bit of the green and it is perfect for me.


----------



## TBlazer7

Concur. I'm using TFT's settings and profile and am happy with the accuracy.


----------



## Gdourado

For those of you that have this monitor, how is the real world usage with the 90hz Freesync cap?
Do you limit the GPU fps to 90 to always be in the Freesync range?
If not, what happens when the frames go above? Tearing?
Do you find the limit bad or annoying?

Can you please share your experience?

Thanks,
Cheers!


----------



## obababoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> For those of you that have this monitor, how is the real world usage with the 90hz Freesync cap?
> Do you limit the GPU fps to 90 to always be in the Freesync range?
> If not, what happens when the frames go above? Tearing?
> Do you find the limit bad or annoying?
> 
> Can you please share your experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers!


Haven't hit the 90fps limit in many games...I have an r9 290 and never really come close when maxing graphics. This monitor is almost perfect and if it transitioned to vsync after 90fps it would have been an ace. Real world scenarios with one gpu will never see 90fps at 1440p unless you play crap mobas and such which will be maxed out at 144hz which means Freesync is not neccessary. I do have the gpu set to 90 max fps to avoid trouble and if even go over 60fps I turn on VSR to get better picture because anything above 35 fps is gorgeous on this thing.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> @ obrigado- I already specifically bought a cable listed by VESA themselves as compliant, this is the exact one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812607083
> 
> @ larrydavid - Eventually it shows this error:
> 
> But first it goes black, loses an re-establishes the connection to the monitor a few times, and eventually settles with setting the resolution to 1024x768 and refresh to 60hz with no way to change the settings back without rebooting.


Usually that error is due to the AMD External Events Utility service... Personally I go into Windows services disable it and then shut it down. You will have to do that every time you install or reinstall a video driver. This might not be the cause for you but I was getting that a lot with my Fury X's.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Ordered the monitor, will be here in a few days. Can't wait. Will post my impressions.


----------



## usoldier

Hi there guys this is an preaty big thread can some one just narrow it down for me iam trying to chose betwen MG279Q and the BenQ XL2730Z.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi there guys this is an preaty big thread can some one just narrow it down for me iam trying to chose betwen MG279Q and the BenQ XL2730Z.


This thread helped me out with the same question. The user directly compares the two monitors, favouring the BenQ.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1571693/review-benq-xl2730z-from-an-nvidia-perspective

I personally bought the BenQ a few weeks ago. While the monitor is very well made-no flaws or issues-it was extremely poorly set up out of the box and the anti-glare coating has a grainy look to it. Coming from a glossy screen, this was a shock. My previous Samsung was a prettier screen to look at, and required no calibration. The only issue was glare. I couldn't game during the day without cranking the brightness to 100% and squinting. This is why I bought a new screen. The AG coating on the BenQ is aggressive and introduces a graininess to the image, but I can now use the screen at any time of the day without any issues. My brightness is at 15% or something like that. That was not possible with my previous Samsung. This was an unfortunate compromise I had to make. If you are looking purely for glorious aesthetics, I don't recommend a 'gaming' TN panel.

As for the BenQ versus the ASUS, I've heard mixed reports. I personally do not trust ASUS with monitors any more. The panels they've used are renowned for being poorly constructed. While they may be good panels, the quality control is abysmal. BenQ may be using the same panel, however it is clear they are more strict about what leaves their factory. BenQ assembles the panel around their frames and stand, as do ASUS, and if it doesn't mean their seemingly higher standards, they don't ship it out. Obviously some will be defective, but the likelihood of you receiving a dud is lower than going with Acer or ASUS, who are clearly more interested in features than quality.

I personally recommend the BenQ over the ASUS. While IPS would have been a more apt choice for my personal use, the MG279Q reportedly introduces heavy input lag when FreeSync is engaged. I have not tested this personally, but there is an in-depth review of the monitor on YouTube that is worth watching, as well as by professionals. It's long, but it's very helpful. To paraphrase what the dude said, if you want to buy the MG279Q for the FreeSync functionality, you may be disappointed. The 35-90Hz range does not bother me personally as I can barely tell the difference between 90 and 144 FPS (I can tell the difference, I just don't see it as imperative in gaming). What bothers me is the sluggish feel FreeSync seems to introduce with the ASUS. With that in mind, while the panel is TN and colours don't look as accurate, I'd personally recommend the BenQ over the ASUS. Superior quality control, 40-144Hz refresh rate range with FreeSync, no input lag I can sense, good panel (when calibrated), solid stand, affordable.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> This thread helped me out with the same question. The user directly compares the two monitors, favouring the BenQ.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1571693/review-benq-xl2730z-from-an-nvidia-perspective
> 
> I personally bought the BenQ a few weeks ago. While the monitor is very well made-no flaws or issues-it was extremely poorly set up out of the box and the anti-glare coating has a grainy look to it. Coming from a glossy screen, this was a shock. My previous Samsung was a prettier screen to look at, and required no calibration. The only issue was glare. I couldn't game during the day without cranking the brightness to 100% and squinting. This is why I bought a new screen. The AG coating on the BenQ is aggressive and introduces a graininess to the image, but I can now use the screen at any time of the day without any issues. My brightness is at 15% or something like that. That was not possible with my previous Samsung. This was an unfortunate compromise I had to make. If you are looking purely for glorious aesthetics, I don't recommend a 'gaming' TN panel.
> 
> As for the BenQ versus the ASUS, I've heard mixed reports. I personally do not trust ASUS with monitors any more. The panels they've used are renowned for being poorly constructed. While they may be good panels, the quality control is abysmal. BenQ may be using the same panel, however it is clear they are more strict about what leaves their factory. BenQ assembles the panel around their frames and stand, as do ASUS, and if it doesn't mean their seemingly higher standards, they don't ship it out. Obviously some will be defective, but the likelihood of you receiving a dud is lower than going with Acer or ASUS, who are clearly more interested in features than quality.
> 
> I personally recommend the BenQ over the ASUS. While IPS would have been a more apt choice for my personal use, the MG279Q reportedly introduces heavy input lag when FreeSync is engaged. I have not tested this personally, but there is an in-depth review of the monitor on YouTube that is worth watching, as well as by professionals. It's long, but it's very helpful. To paraphrase what the dude said, if you want to buy the MG279Q for the FreeSync functionality, you may be disappointed. The 35-90Hz range does not bother me personally as I can barely tell the difference between 90 and 144 FPS (I can tell the difference, I just don't see it as imperative in gaming). What bothers me is the sluggish feel FreeSync seems to introduce with the ASUS. With that in mind, while the panel is TN and colours don't look as accurate, I'd personally recommend the BenQ over the ASUS. Superior quality control, 40-144Hz refresh rate range with FreeSync, no input lag I can sense, good panel (when calibrated), solid stand, affordable.


Thanks for the help m8, ill get the BenQ next week cheers


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Just got the monitor. It's awesome. No dead pixels, no light bleed. Everything looks so much better and clearer compared to my previous 1080p TN monitor. Free-sync works w/o any problems. Best purchase I made in quite some time. Also nice to have blue light filter while I work.


----------



## Aerugo

I just picked up the MG279Q a few days ago. Other then having to exchange the first one, which had a dead pixel, the second MG279Q I got has exceeded my expectations - minimal IPS glow and pixel perfect.

Bought it for IPS 144Hz ambitions and the fact that it has FreeSync was an extra bonus.
Originally drove it with a GTX 760 video card, which worked well for productivity at 1440p, but not games at 1440p.
With the money I saved with NOT buying a GTX 980 and ACER IPS 1440p GSYNC monitor, I bought an R9 390 to go with the MG279Q. Could have even gone with R9 390x and still saved over existing nVidia adaptive sync card/monitor combinations.

Even though the MG279Q is limited to a 90Hz refresh at the top end, it works great for my current favorite title, "Witcher 3", where I get between 40-60 fps on all high settings and hairworks turned off.
Will be trying out more games in combination with FreeSync.

I agree with Ha-Nocri sentiments as well - best monitor purchase I've ever made.


----------



## obababoy

You sir are a smart customer like the rest of us AMD guys. My R9 290 is working perfect at 1440p with this monitor!


----------



## Aerugo

If you are replying to my post, thanks for the complement!

I wish I could say I determined that AMD was the right way to go quickly, but it actually took me a while to figure out - incidentally, by reading forums like this and others!

I searched for a 290/290x, but none of the retailers around me carry them anymore and the second hand market is flooded with 290/290x 'miner' cards - won't touch those at all.
The new R9 390 I picked up: STRIX R9 390 DCIII is very well designed.

The perf/price ratio with the pairing of a quality panel and video card for a good adaptive sync solution was certainly in favor of AMD.
I did really like nVIdia hardware and the green team had served me well since 2011, (was red team for a decade before), and have been waiting for a cost effective G-SYNC and IPS solutions since the inception of G-SYNC in 2013(?).

Since nothing cost effective has ever shown up from the green team this year, and it's getting worse, it was time to go to the red team. I sure hope AMD can stay alive and resolve their financial difficulties - I've done my part to 'help' them!


----------



## xarot

Hey had to come back here just to report.

I was one of the first to get this monitor and back in May I reported the screen was WAY too dark. Also the glow of course became unbearable due to using high brightness to overcome darkness.

I am suspecting the backlight of my screen was faulty. I just got my Asus P*G*279Q and it's MUCH brigter than my MG279Q at ONLY 1 % brightness. My MG279Q was too dark to get even some work done properly.

Just to let you know if you're reading through the whole thread...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Is there a way to see monitors refresh rate, something like fraps would be nice? I sometimes can't tell if freesync is on or off.


----------



## Aerugo

On the MG279Q goto:

System Setup -> Information

In the blue box is the connection settings:

MiniDP
2560x1440
135 kHz 90Hz
MG279Q

Above the blue box is the panel refresh rate (variable).

Here is a link to AMD's WindMill Demo which shows if FreeSync is enabled or not:
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011625/

(The link to the demo is in section (3) on the ASUS webpage)


----------



## Ha-Nocri

yeah, found out it is showing the current refresh rate. It's not working in some games. Probably because they are not in real 3D mode and/or b/c I have 2 monitors. Wasteland 2 and Van Helsing trilogy for example


----------



## caenlen

i was going to get this monitor, but freesynx range of 90 max... no way... :/ lame.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i was going to get this monitor, but freesynx range of 90 max... no way... :/ lame.


Hitting over 90 FPS is quite hard at 1440p unless you turn the settings down or have a Crossfire system. I can't get above 90 FPS in GTA V with a R9 Fury, and the settings aren't anywhere near max. I personally would have gone with the MG279Q over what I went with (BenQ XL2730Z) if it didn't introduce input lag with FreeSync and didn't have so many QC problems.


----------



## velocityx

I cant imagine playing GTA V with anything other than V-Sync on, and its weird because I only play with vsync when diablo 3/wasteland2/divinity;os but somehow GTA V isnt playable due to tearing.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I cant imagine playing GTA V with anything other than V-Sync on, and its weird because I only play with vsync when diablo 3/wasteland2/divinity;os but somehow GTA V isnt playable due to tearing.


Funnily enough, I barley noticed any difference when I upgraded to the BenQ and R9 Fury from a 1080p Samsung panel with a 970. There was very little tearing for me in GTA V. But I was getting anywhere from 80-100 FPS.


----------



## jleslie246

Does the 5ms response time cause ghosting or blur?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I don't notice it


----------



## Aerugo

I don't notice any ghosting or blurring at all.
FreeSync with my R9 390 card and MG279Q monitor has eliminated all stutter and tearing effects in the games I play.
I target game settings so that the minimum frame rate does not fall below 35 fps. I currently don't play any games that go higher than 90 fps. (MG279Q freesync range: 35-90Hz)


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I found a curious problem. I recently installed Crysis 1 to see how it looks to me today and I noticed that free-sync range is 35-60 Hz, but only in that game. Rly strange


----------



## Aerugo

I don't have that game, but is there a setting in Crysis 1 that enables VSYNC?

Maybe older games have VSYNC settings which hard lock to 60 fps.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aerugo*
> 
> I don't have that game, but is there a setting in Crysis 1 that enables VSYNC?
> 
> Maybe older games have VSYNC settings which hard lock to 60 fps.


No, it is trying to lock to 90fps which is monitor's refresh rate, but freeSync doesn't go above 60Hz for some reason...


----------



## mikero

I picked up two of these off ebay 'egg (delivered yesterday at about 5:30)and Ill post my impressions later today. So far, VERY POOR experience since one is DOA. Ive been on three BenQs (27Z's) for the past 18 months that are driven at 5880X1080p @ 120 Hz. by two 290X Lightnings. The one MQ is definitely stunning and a fine example of an IPS panel. Ive already discovered that "cap" at 95Hz and am thoroughly disappointed to say the least. This thing will have to perform crazy good to beat my benQs but - Ill post my impressions after I put it through the paces. One thing Ill try not to let sway my feelings is that after these were ordered I made my decidion to go through with a belated X99 build (circumstances made it possible) so they are prolly both going back cause the X99 will utilize the Nvidia platform for graphical output. If anyone has any advice as to where I should post the planning (and beyond) of my X99 build it would be appreciated cause it'll be my first loop/extreme build and I need all the assistance I can possibly get. Thanks in advance!

e


----------



## Ha-Nocri

What 95Hz cap are you talking about? You changed the freesync range?


----------



## mikero

The only range offered had 95 as the highest setting.... OR am I clueless. Any help is appreciated as I am about to pack this up and send it back. I prefer NOT to do this since it really is a gem in all other respects. If Freesync functioned between 120 - 165 it might actually be worth more than a marketing ploy. The info that came with it is 'nil and the onboard manual is fairly thin of data but I will go back over everything. Thanks for the "warning"???


----------



## Ha-Nocri

freesync range is from 35 to 90 Hz (fps). Not sure what kind of help do you need. It's straight forward. U must use display port cable, turn freesync on both in monitor OSD menu and catalyst control center and you are ready to go.


----------



## mikero

I agree... I need no assistance...However, you pointed out to me that I was confusing the CCC setting (fps) with the monitors Freesync setting (90Hz). This is still a deal breaker for me as my game play in BOS and WT is so much more smooth with my three benQs at 120Hz. Freesync introduced some form of lag (not sure exactly lag, latency, stutter....) and game play was irritating. Unfortunately WT just did their "FireSTROKE" update and failed to implement crossfire so Im going to have to look more closely at that title. All that said, I just received my X99 board, CPU, and a pair of Titans to begin my first X build so thats the REAL deal breaker here... G-Sync's next for me although I'll have to read carefully regarding its limitations...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikero*
> 
> I agree... I need no assistance...However, you pointed out to me that I was confusing the CCC setting (fps) with the monitors Freesync setting (90Hz). This is still a deal breaker for me as my game play in BOS and WT is so much more smooth with my three benQs at 120Hz. Freesync introduced some form of lag (not sure exactly lag, latency, stutter....) and game play was irritating. Unfortunately WT just did their "FireSTROKE" update and failed to implement crossfire so Im going to have to look more closely at that title. All that said, I just received my X99 board, CPU, and a pair of Titans to begin my first X build so thats the REAL deal breaker here... G-Sync's next for me although I'll have to read carefully regarding its limitations...


I specifically went for the BenQ XL2730Z for the input lag on the MG279Q. I'd rather high sensitivity than IPS. The 35-90hz Freesync range does not bother me as I can't get higher than 90 FPS in many games anyway at 1440p with a Fury. Even older games like Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite does not allow for consistent 90+ FPS. The only time I'd worry about the 90hz refresh range is if I were a competitive BF3 or CS:GO player. But then I wouldn't buy an IPS panel for that in the first place.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

This monitor is almost as fast as any TN @144Hz actually. So if I need to play competitively, which I don't, the option is there:


(from TFT Cental)

But even @ 60-90 Hz I don't notice the lag of 2 frames, and I'm coming from a TN panel. I dunno, maybe I'm not sensitive to it.

But I'm very sensitive to screen tearing. Can't play w/o freesync anymore


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> This monitor is almost as fast as any TN @144Hz actually. So if I need to play competitively, which I don't, the option is there:
> 
> 
> (from TFT Cental)
> 
> But even @ 60-90 Hz I don't notice the lag of 2 frames, and I'm coming from a TN panel. I dunno, maybe I'm not sensitive to it.
> 
> But I'm very sensitive to screen tearing. Can't play w/o freesync anymore


As a 144Hz monitor, yes, but not as a Freesync monitor. I was specifically responding to the comment about Freesync introducing input lag. If you don't care about Freesync then it's perfect (part from the abysmal quality control of course).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> This monitor is almost as fast as any TN @144Hz actually. So if I need to play competitively, which I don't, the option is there:
> 
> 
> (from TFT Cental)
> 
> But even @ 60-90 Hz I don't notice the lag of 2 frames, and I'm coming from a TN panel. I dunno, maybe I'm not sensitive to it.
> 
> But I'm very sensitive to screen tearing. Can't play w/o freesync anymore


Panel type has nothing to do with input lag.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Panel type has nothing to do with input lag.


how so?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Panel type has nothing to do with input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> how so?
Click to expand...

Because it just doesn't. Obviously, if you're talking about the sum of input lag and average response time, the panel type will have a bearing on it, considering TN panels are, on the high-end, much faster than IPS panels. However, what we understand, as a convention, as "input lag" is not panel type dependent.


----------



## semitope

I've have this running full range freesync with the low framerate compensation in play.

57-144hz freesync range = freesync always on.

Going to have to look into this input lag claim though. I do thing freesync and g-sync should be turned off if you do not see tearing in a particular game. Defeats the purpose of having high refresh rate monitors if the refresh rate drops with fps.


----------



## Tobiman

I made the move from a 1080p 27" VA panel to this monitor and I have to say that my mind has been blown away. I haven't even got this hooked up yet with displayport, as it was an open box sample I bought of ebay for $400 it's missing the displayport cable that would have come with a new sample, but the difference is incredible. It's a night and day difference, really. There's just this feeling of superior motion clarity in all my racing games that I have never experienced before. I ordered an accell cable from AMAZON and I can't wait for it to be here. With the improvements I've noticed so far @ 60Hz, it's nice to know that I can get even better motion clarity with it hooked up through displayport and cranked to 144Hz.

Only downside is the IPS glow. It's terrible but I only notice it on the boot up screen. It's gone and forgotten after that even in games with dark heavy backgrounds. I prefer it a lot more to the 144Hz TN panel I tried a while back with nausea inducing colors. It was silky smooth but the color tradeoff actually made my performance worse as I couldn't see anything.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I made the move from a 1080p 27" VA panel to this monitor and I have to say that my mind has been blown away. I haven't even got this hooked up yet with displayport, as it was an open box sample I bought of ebay for $400 it's missing the displayport cable that would have come with a new sample, but the difference is incredible. It's a night and day difference, really. There's just this feeling of superior motion clarity in all my racing games that I have never experienced before. I ordered an accell cable from AMAZON and I can't wait for it to be here. With the improvements I've noticed so far @ 60Hz, it's nice to know that I can get even better motion clarity with it hooked up through displayport and cranked to 144Hz.
> 
> Only downside is the IPS glow. It's terrible but I only notice it on the boot up screen. It's gone and forgotten after that even in games with dark heavy backgrounds. I prefer it a lot more to the 144Hz TN panel I tried a while back with nausea inducing colors. It was silky smooth but the color tradeoff actually made my performance worse as I couldn't see anything.


Have you calibrated it yet or is this just initial impressions? When I first turned mine on the amount of backlight bleed scared me half way out of my chair, but then I realized it shipped with the brightness cranked pretty high.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm

Start with their calibrated settings and tweak as needed, backlight bleed on mine after calibration is tolerable on blacks, I don't really notice it unless the screen goes total black, then I see some bleed out of the corners.

I agree, 1440P on a quality IPS panel is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Alvarado

Way to get my hopes up on a shiny new monitor.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Have you calibrated it yet or is this just initial impressions? When I first turned mine on the amount of backlight bleed scared me half way out of my chair, but then I realized it shipped with the brightness cranked pretty high.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm
> 
> Start with their calibrated settings and tweak as needed, backlight bleed on mine after calibration is tolerable on blacks, I don't really notice it unless the screen goes total black, then I see some bleed out of the corners.
> 
> I agree, 1440P on a quality IPS panel is BEAUTIFUL!


I have it dialed in and it looks awesome. Like I said, the IPS glow is almost unnoticeable during desktop and gaming.


----------



## Farika

Please, what is the height ( in cm) of the MG279Q at the minimum ? I limited to 47 cm in height.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> Please, what is the height ( in cm) of the MG279Q at the minimum ? I limited to 47 cm in height.


Somewhere around 36.5cm for the screen itself. Add another 3.5cm for the height from the table to the bottom of the screen when the stand is adjusted to its lowest setting.


----------



## Farika

Thanks. Is it the time to buy this screen (6 month old) or other models may be more interesting in freesync QHD?


----------



## StreaMRoLLeR

Hey guys i searched a lot and find best putting it here.So far we tested TOTAL 3 MG279Q and all of them bottom right corner IPS GLOW
First photo is my first panel showing BLB / GLOW








Second i RMA'ed and get THIS









Third one was tested in store and there was a bottom right corner IPS GLOW issue actually all panels have this issue right,did some research.
So my question is: i think there is no BLACK LIGHT BLEED on second photo right ? Should i keep use it or RMA again also no dead pixel or dust inside


----------



## xndrei

You should keep this one.


----------



## Farika

I have it







MG279Q. Super happy for gaming, it is perfect. No ghosting with freesync in game.

By cons in browser I have big issues with the text on firefox and chrome. Ghosting when scrolling. And above text unclear. I tried to play with vivid and sharpness without much success. An idea? It can be the zoom ?


----------



## xndrei

I have the text issue too and sometimes the vertical double-bar in the middle, try FPS Mode or sRGB mode with VividPixel 0 Tracefree 0 or even *better get a second monitor* .

The vertical line discussed previously here is very annoying, sometimes it's there, sometimes not. I cannot find a pattern or solution to fix, I even tried several cables but I believe it's the graphic card issue (Sapphire R9 380 4GB), with the Intel on-board graphic it's not there...

Overall it's so nice for gaming that I simply can't send it back so I ended buying a second screen for productivity Benq BL2411 1920 x 1200 GREAT!


----------



## Farika

I haven't the vertical bar problem and a limited fps glow.

http://reho.st/self/03b7d034a371c3e0480a13368ec32b78f20bb291.jpg with brightness 0.

But really text rendering is very very average! I'm testing sharpness 50 + 25 vivid.

Also i have a weird range in crimsons :

http://reho.st/self/f6ed8f9251c35a6352afbfcf3cd64530d4f6617c.jpg


----------



## xndrei

After countless inside fights and many hours spent reading reviews and comparisons, I have decided to return my MG279 and to drop my Sapphire ATI R9 380 4GB card too.

For now, I feel relieved... my last month was a constant fight to improve my gaming experience within a budget.

Let another round begin: NVIDIA & Gsync , no budget















The blue sky color degradation appears when using DP or miniDP, the doubling-vertical line is not good when aiming







it's only visible at 90 Hz or 144 Hz but I believe my video card is faulty.


----------



## xndrei

I just got a "replacement" the Acer Predator Z35, which is huge/large, it's a TV







it's almost twice: the size, the price and font size.
I'm not sure I will keep this one, for office work the fonts are too pixelated because of the big DOT pitch of 0.32mm .
I'm contemplating getting a 24' inch 144hz for BF4 and a 42 inch Sony for " immersive gaming " .



On the Acer Z35 the colors and contrast are superb, no glow, no blb, nothing bad so far, except desktop fonts !


----------



## xndrei

Just to let you know,
I have returned the Acer Predator Z35 too, because of a ghosting trail of 4 cm long on testufo.com/#test=ghosting at 200Hz and I didn't like the huge font dpi 0.32 it wasn't worth 1300 US$ .
I just got a BenQ XL2730Z with 200 US$ off, which I believe ended my travel in the "wonderful" world of gaming monitors and I'm waiting "patiently" for the new R9 Fury X2 card.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xndrei*
> 
> Just to let you know,
> I have returned the Acer Predator Z35 too, because of a ghosting trail of 4 cm long on testufo.com/#test=ghosting at 200Hz and I didn't like the huge font dpi 0.32 it wasn't worth 1300 US$ .
> *I just got a BenQ XL2730Z with 200 US$ off,* which I believe ended my travel in the "wonderful" world of gaming monitors and I'm waiting "patiently" for the new R9 Fury X2 card.


$200 off you say?


----------



## agooz20

I got one if these monitors despite the very mixed reviews as far as quality control. I have never been happier. No bleed, ghosting, dead pixels or any of the issues people have been complaining about. Since I'm still using dual 7970 (gcn 1.0) I have no freesync support so I can't attest to that. This is my first monitor over 60hz so it's been a mind blowing upgrade. My only issue I'm running into is I can't get my damn laptop to hook up to this at 144hz ( asus g75vx ) I hook the display port to it from the thunderbolt/mini display port and I get 60hz. If I go into the monitor and turn freesync on it then works at 90hz turn freesync off and back to 60 hz. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I have done extensive googling about it and can't seem to put my thumb on it


----------



## la4ours

I've been very happy with My MG279Q so far. I'm using a Sapphire Nitro 390 and haven't had any issues so far that i'm seeing. The only issue i have is some minimal light bleed in the bottom right, but to be honest, this light bleed wasn't enough for me to want to return it. From my past experience, most of my monitors have had light bleed and this one seems to be the one with the least amount. If I remember, I'll take a pic and post when i get home.


----------



## Talon2016

Just picked up 2 of these screens on an Amazon Warehouse deal. Obviously I knew going in there might be an issue with the screen, which is why it was returned. The first one was delivered this afternoon, and wow I am overly happy with the screen. I came from my Asus 144hz TN VG248QE 1080p, and this screen far surpasses that in quality and clarity.

Currently running an i7 5820k @ 4.2ghz water cooled and an Asus Strix 980 Ti (I know not FreeSync). This combo drives this monitor beautifully, and since I've never had G-Sync I don't know what I'm missing. I am perfectly happy with 144hz displays and I don't get/notice any screen tearing. That is something I've noticed in the past with 60hz displays, but not something I've seen since I've owned 144hz displays.

My first MG279Q has been delivered and after about 20 minutes of inspection I noticed a single black dot/dead pixel. Minimal back light bleed from lower right corner (I can't believe people actually complained about this) and even lighting and an otherwise beautiful display. The dead pixel is so small and located in the lower bottom left side. I don't see it unless on an all white background which I rarely am.

I will see how the second monitor pans out tomorrow, but I am perfectly happy keeping this. I may even keep both monitors since in total I paid just $650 for both.

I paid $375 out the door after a great Warehouse discount, and then another price drop and inconvenience discount from the great people at Amazon. For the price I paid, these specs cannot be touched.


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> Just picked up 2 of these screens on an Amazon Warehouse deal. Obviously I knew going in there might be an issue with the screen, which is why it was returned. The first one was delivered this afternoon, and wow I am overly happy with the screen. I came from my Asus 144hz TN VG248QE 1080p, and this screen far surpasses that in quality and clarity.
> 
> Currently running an i7 5820k @ 4.2ghz water cooled and an Asus Strix 980 Ti (I know not FreeSync). This combo drives this monitor beautifully, and since I've never had G-Sync I don't know what I'm missing. I am perfectly happy with 144hz displays and I don't get/notice any screen tearing. That is something I've noticed in the past with 60hz displays, but not something I've seen since I've owned 144hz displays.
> 
> My first MG279Q has been delivered and after about 20 minutes of inspection I noticed a single black dot/dead pixel. Minimal back light bleed from lower right corner (I can't believe people actually complained about this) and even lighting and an otherwise beautiful display. The dead pixel is so small and located in the lower bottom left side. I don't see it unless on an all white background which I rarely am.
> 
> I will see how the second monitor pans out tomorrow, but I am perfectly happy keeping this. I may even keep both monitors since in total I paid just $650 for both.
> 
> I paid $375 out the door after a great Warehouse discount, and then another price drop and inconvenience discount from the great people at Amazon. For the price I paid, these specs cannot be touched.


I actually had 1 dead pixel myself and tapped it 2-3 times in that location and it disappeared. I'm very happy with my monitor. I would get another, however, this is only a temporary solution until i get into the ultrawide monitors once they come up in specs and have a solid 144hz refresh rate. I'm a firm believer of this feature over freesync or gsync


----------



## overvolted

Pondering about getting two of these to go along side my PG278Q (for work)... it's only 479.99 at newegg thats insanely cheap considering I was thinking about a couple of PB278Q's anyway


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> I actually had 1 dead pixel myself and tapped it 2-3 times in that location and it disappeared. I'm very happy with my monitor. I would get another, however, this is only a temporary solution until i get into the ultrawide monitors once they come up in specs and have a solid 144hz refresh rate. I'm a firm believer of this feature over freesync or gsync


I had one of those that used to crop up every now and again in my old Samsung monitor. It wasn't a dead pixel; it was a stuck pixel. Sometimes pushing against the screen would get rid of it; sometimes it would make it pop up elsewhere.


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I had one of those that used to crop up every now and again in my old Samsung monitor. It wasn't a dead pixel; it was a stuck pixel. Sometimes pushing against the screen would get rid of it; sometimes it would make it pop up elsewhere.


Interesting....I'll have to keep my eye out for it. Funny enough, yesterday when i got home from work, I booted up the computer and looked at the monitor. I panicked a bit when I thought I saw another one. It was something on the screen and all was right again in the world.


----------



## Siezureboy

Just bought one of these for $479 off newegg. (Still @ that price btw) i think they just did a restock after pulling them from sale for a while. Im assuming for QC issues as amazon is doing currently. Seems to be a bit better according to reviews, crossing my fingers.


----------



## Farika

Guys, can you see if you have the same issue on severals games please ?
https://community.amd.com/message/2707275#2707275

I've test Battlefront and BF4 : Ok

XCOM2 / The witcher 3 : not ok.

You need to play 5-6 min , and move, with OSD on and if you can with fraps on, and if you have 89hz without 89fps... There is a bug







.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> Guys, can you see if you have the same issue on severals games please ?
> https://community.amd.com/message/2707275#2707275
> 
> I've test Battlefront and BF4 : Ok
> 
> XCOM2 / The witcher 3 : not ok.
> 
> You need to play 5-6 min , and move, with OSD on and if you can with fraps on, and if you have 89hz without 89fps... There is a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I do. My freesync range is hacked, so now it is 55-144Hz, but from time to time I will see that the refresh rate is 143, like it is 89 in the video. I thought it was b/c of LFC which AMD introduced with Crimson drivers.


----------



## Farika

i don't think it's the lfc (or perhaps LFC bug ?). See the second video in the bottom you will see some 89Hz at :

6 sec @framerate 48 fps

16 sec @framerate 50,4 fps

48 sec @framerate 54,43 fps

59 sec @framerate 42,7fps

On the MG279Q without mod, LFC (normally) is under 35 fps and only double the framerate. So with 32 fps : 64 Hz.

It's weird. And i don't have this bug on all games.

Other subject but did you notice any ghosthing with the mod ? Overdrive works ?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> i don't think it's the lfc (or perhaps LFC bug ?). See the second video in the bottom you will see some 89Hz at :
> 
> 6 sec @framerate 48 fps
> 
> 16 sec @framerate 50,4 fps
> 
> 48 sec @framerate 54,43 fps
> 
> 59 sec @framerate 42,7fps
> 
> On the MG279Q without mod, LFC (normally) is under 35 fps and only double the framerate. So with 32 fps : 64 Hz.
> 
> It's weird. And i don't have this bug on all games.
> 
> Other subject but did you notice any ghosthing with the mod ? Overdrive works ?


No, didn't notice any ghosting, but I'm not sure I would notice it if it was there TBH


----------



## Farika

Theres a chance you're right... I didn't notice the 89hz issue on 15.9... Only on crimson. But it's weird because normally with LFC , Refreshrate = 2*FPS. 89Hz with 42,7fps , it's for me a desync...


----------



## Farika

Someone with the combo mg279Q 290x can do a little test for me?

- Booting on a ubuntulive cd with bootable usb key or external hard drive : here the iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso

Set 144Hz and verify if you have 144Hz in OSD.

And see if you have letter like this : http://reho.st/self/871c8197ed17ec73d344418188d7be3b277f3b70.jpg
Or a pixel repeat line on the left like this : http://reho.st/view/self/4377e41e5a395835741af4bc907c9d30798c5d89.jpg

I have this issue by one month and i'm lost... Tested two 290X and same issue. No issue on R9 Fury so I tell myself that this is not the screen.
So I really need someone with that combo who can give 30 min to test.
Beware the bug is present only 144, not 60Hz.

Thanks !


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> Someone with the combo mg279Q 290x can do a little test for me?
> 
> - Booting on a ubuntulive cd with bootable usb key or external hard drive : here the iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
> 
> Set 144Hz and verify if you have 144Hz in OSD.
> 
> And see if you have letter like this : http://reho.st/self/871c8197ed17ec73d344418188d7be3b277f3b70.jpg
> Or a pixel repeat line on the left like this : http://reho.st/view/self/4377e41e5a395835741af4bc907c9d30798c5d89.jpg
> 
> I have this issue by one month and i'm lost... Tested two 290X and same issue. No issue on R9 Fury so I tell myself that this is not the screen.
> So I really need someone with that combo who can give 30 min to test.
> Beware the bug is present only 144, not 60Hz.
> 
> Thanks !


Will VMware work?









If I get a chance I'll give it a go. Now you talking about just booting into the setup screen for ubuntu or a disc/usb with ubuntu on it?


----------



## Farika

Nah VMware can't do the test.









Choice 2 : a disc/ usb with ubuntu on it







. You do not have to install ubuntu to test. It can be started without installation from a USB key: livecd. You can use this utility to simplify: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/. Just make sure it is at 144Hz and not 60 (and freesync off on osd). You can also do it with other distrib if you want (fedora ... Mint







)

As soon as my combo MG279Q + 290x is no longer controlled by Catalyst I have this bug. And only a 144Hz. My osd show me 139Hz + the bug on the left
http://reho.st/self/b98c1c955cb7d42c3af6f82ea71bbc94be8aee6a.jpg
http://reho.st/thumb/self/d3be18d9d93500f7395edbf58407f066500e980a.jpg)

Thanks. Because i really don't know if it comes from the screen or gpu. I tested two 290x which have bug. And on the same screen, the fury works well... it's really weird.


----------



## MadjinnSayan

TL,DR didint read thread and know the screen is being sold

*yaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnn*, i guess it's a good thing the 1080p 144hz TN trend is shifting to the 1440p 144hz (ips ?) trend, we all love that good ol 16:9 aspect ratio though.


----------



## Malinkadink

I looked at the review for this monitor at TFT, and it appears that the display has quite a bit of lag at anything lower than 144hz. I would of course be running the monitor at 144hz 24/7, but of course in a gaming scenario there is a lot of fps fluctuation. If i'm averaging 100 fps will i be getting that higher 10+ ms of display lag even though the monitor is set to 144hz? I would assume yes, but i'm not certain on how it works.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I looked at the review for this monitor at TFT, and it appears that the display has quite a bit of lag at anything lower than 144hz. I would of course be running the monitor at 144hz 24/7, but of course in a gaming scenario there is a lot of fps fluctuation. If i'm averaging 100 fps will i be getting that higher 10+ ms of display lag even though the monitor is set to 144hz? I would assume yes, but i'm not certain on how it works.


I dont have this monitor yet, but its on my radar as my summer purchase but to help with your question :
I would think the answer would be no. When the monitor is set to 144hz mode, its ready to accept 144fps. If its only getting 80 or 200 is irrelevant to the monitor as its still at the 144hz setting. I think its only at the lower settings where it for some reason has higher input lag. Maybe HDMI comes into play as a secondary connector therefore its slowing down, where at the 144hz setting it disables all other inputs except Display Port therefore minimizing input lag. Thats my theory anyways.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I looked at the review for this monitor at TFT, and it appears that the display has quite a bit of lag at anything lower than 144hz. I would of course be running the monitor at 144hz 24/7, but of course in a gaming scenario there is a lot of fps fluctuation. If i'm averaging 100 fps will i be getting that higher 10+ ms of display lag even though the monitor is set to 144hz? I would assume yes, but i'm not certain on how it works.


In the OSD my monitor always shows 144fps.

1 / 144 = 0.00694 seconds.

This number is separate from your ingame fps, even if you had 60 fps ingame the monitor would still be updating 144 times per second. At least I am not experiencing any lag when using my monitor (I use it with an Gigabyte HD7950 which is quite old now really)


----------



## Malinkadink

Now how about with freesync enabled? I would plan to use the 57-144hz VRR range on this monitor instead of the 35-90hz it comes with stock since i'd make sure to be above 60fps at all times anyway. Doesn't freesync work by dynamically changing the monitors refresh rate to match the ingame fps, or will that also not have an effect and the response times would still behave as they would at the 144hz setting w/o freesync enabled. I assume overdrive also still works if using the hacked 57-144 VRR window?


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Now how about with freesync enabled? I would plan to use the 57-144hz VRR range on this monitor instead of the 35-90hz it comes with stock since i'd make sure to be above 60fps at all times anyway. Doesn't freesync work by dynamically changing the monitors refresh rate to match the ingame fps, or will that also not have an effect and the response times would still behave as they would at the 144hz setting w/o freesync enabled. I assume overdrive also still works if using the hacked 57-144 VRR window?


I can't tell you this, my HD7950 doesn't support Freesync but I doubt it would introduce lag.

Also how does one enable 57-144hz freesync? I thought it only supported 35-90hz


----------



## Dimaslg

Got mine today, changed and old LG M2794D TN 60hz 1080p for this, pretty happy with it, love the new res, love the 144hz and the freesync even works with my old 7970. But i have that backlight bleed you can see on the picture, with brightness at 31, dont know much about how con configure monitors but in CSGO and The Division loved it.

Does the backlight change with the pass of time? As if the panel has to warm up or something? Because right know im thinking on changing it, bought it on amazon and I would get the same one.

Also, any tip or config for it?

Thanks!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> I can't tell you this, my HD7950 doesn't support Freesync but I doubt it would introduce lag.
> 
> Also how does one enable 57-144hz freesync? I thought it only supported 35-90hz


Just do a quick google search for mg279q 57-144 and you should find some answers


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaslg*
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today, changed and old LG M2794D TN 60hz 1080p for this, pretty happy with it, love the new res, love the 144hz and the freesync even works with my old 7970. But i have that backlight bleed you can see on the picture, with brightness at 31, dont know much about how con configure monitors but in CSGO and The Division loved it.
> 
> Does the backlight change with the pass of time? As if the panel has to warm up or something? Because right know im thinking on changing it, bought it on amazon and I would get the same one.
> 
> Also, any tip or config for it?
> 
> Thanks!


If it can be judged from the picture, my monitor looks like that too and I can never notice the bleed while gaming. Only on static dark backgrounds. You will hardly get a better one if you return it.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> If it can be judged from the picture, my monitor looks like that too and I can never notice the bleed while gaming. Only on static dark backgrounds. You will hardly get a better one if you return it.


Same here. I only notice mine during boot up and mine was a unit I got off ebay at a huge discount.


----------



## dragneel

I hope this is the sort of thing I've been waiting for and I hope it's not too out of reach money wise especially here where the ROG swift is $1100. I won't be ready to move to 4k until 60+ fps in most new games is viable on mid range cards which could be a couple more years. I am planning on either getting a 390X or waiting for a higher end Polaris this year so it feels like a decent time to jump to 1440p for me, and well I've always been tempted by 144hz but didn't wanna give up IPS or spend $600+ to still be stuck on 1080p.


----------



## Dimaslg

Just ordered a replacement, dont know why if I leave a website or something opened for a long time (10minutes or so) it left like a residual image on the panel :s

http://imgur.com/a/vRkgX

http://imgur.com/a/tCQzd

Also the backlight bleed got better with it use, but still noticiable at watching movies or something dark.


----------



## toyopl

Hey guys, thinking of grabbing this monitor.
I have SLI GTX670 FTW 2gb, are my cards too low to get any decent fps in games like Battlefield series, The Division, and other recent games ?
Holding off on Pascal gpu for the end of the year.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyopl*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking of grabbing this monitor.
> I have SLI GTX670 FTW 2gb, are my cards too low to get any decent fps in games like Battlefield series, The Division, and other recent games ?
> Holding off on Pascal gpu for the end of the year.


Unless you absolutely need a new monitor, I'd suggest waiting until the technology is improved, both in graphics and the monitors themselves. The monitor market is very shoddy at the moment, in my opinion, and we're also a few months away from some major GPU releases and full DX12 implementation. 1440p/144Hz is not worth it unless everything else is working well. 670SLI is not really enough for 1440p in my opinion, especially in games like Battlefield and The Division. Not only would you not be benefiting from the 144Hz refresh rate but also you won't be able to benefit from FreeySync, which is a great technology. Some prefer ULMB; some prefer Adaptive Sync; some are happy without either. £450 for the MG279Q is not worth it unless you have a powerful AMD graphics card (390 or above). The risk of back-light bleed, dead pixels, etc., isn't worth the hassle unless you absolutely need Freesync/G-Sync and the higher refresh rates and have the horsepower to back it up.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Just do a quick google search for mg279q 57-144 and you should find some answers


Wow that's great, thanks man.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Unless you absolutely need a new monitor, I'd suggest waiting until the technology is improved, both in graphics and the monitors themselves. The monitor market is very shoddy at the moment, in my opinion, and we're also a few months away from some major GPU releases and full DX12 implementation. 1440p/144Hz is not worth it unless everything else is working well. *670SLI is not really enough for 1440p in my opinion, especially in games like Battlefield* and The Division. Not only would you not be benefiting from the 144Hz refresh rate but also you won't be able to benefit from FreeySync, which is a great technology. Some prefer ULMB; some prefer Adaptive Sync; some are happy without either. £450 for the MG279Q is not worth it unless you have a powerful AMD graphics card (390 or above). The risk of back-light bleed, dead pixels, etc., isn't worth the hassle unless you absolutely need Freesync/G-Sync and the higher refresh rates and have the horsepower to back it up.


I disagree, I''m running a single HD7950 and I keep a steady 120-130 fps in Battlefield 4 (granted I have everything turned down/disabled except for Mesh quality). I do agree on the price though. The only reason I got mine was because I could get one for 460 euros instead of the 650 they cost back then (was a returned monitor, which I then swapped out with Asus themselves because of the 144hz not working firmware update so I basically got a brand new one for 460 euros instead of 650 haha)

But yeah unless you're dead set on wanting one I would hold off.


----------



## toyopl

Guys in Canada, where do you buy your monitors ?
I'm unsure how the exchange policy works in various retailers, for back light bleed, stuck pixels, etc..


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> Wow that's great, thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I''m running a single HD7950 and I keep a steady 120-130 fps in Battlefield 4 (granted I have everything turned down/disabled except for Mesh quality). I do agree on the price though. The only reason I got mine was because I could get one for 460 euros instead of the 650 they cost back then (was a returned monitor, which I then swapped out with Asus themselves because of the 144hz not working firmware update so I basically got a brand new one for 460 euros instead of 650 haha)
> 
> But yeah unless you're dead set on wanting one I would hold off.


I personally prefer the visuals of a 1080p screen with high settings versus a 1440p with low settings. It's cheaper and looks better. That's just my opinion of course. I know there are many who prefer to game at higher resolutions despite having to turn eye candy down.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Unless you absolutely need a new monitor, I'd suggest waiting until the technology is improved, both in graphics and the monitors themselves. The monitor market is very shoddy at the moment, in my opinion, and we're also a few months away from some major GPU releases and full DX12 implementation. 1440p/144Hz is not worth it unless everything else is working well. 670SLI is not really enough for 1440p in my opinion, especially in games like Battlefield and The Division. Not only would you not be benefiting from the 144Hz refresh rate but also you won't be able to benefit from FreeySync, which is a great technology. Some prefer ULMB; some prefer Adaptive Sync; some are happy without either. £450 for the MG279Q is not worth it unless you have a powerful AMD graphics card (390 or above). The risk of back-light bleed, dead pixels, etc., isn't worth the hassle unless you absolutely need Freesync/G-Sync and the higher refresh rates and have the horsepower to back it up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I personally prefer the visuals of a 1080p screen with high settings versus a 1440p with low settings. It's cheaper and looks better. That's just my opinion of course. I know there are many who prefer to game at higher resolutions despite having to turn eye candy down.


I understand that and that's different for each person, I just wanted to point out that it COULD be enough, it's just you've have to turn your settings down.


----------



## Farika

It seems Freesync with MG279Q is broken with every drivers past 15.12.

The screen goes "out of sync" pretty often to the max supported refresh rate (89Hz in the case of the MG279Q) even if the frame rate is in the freesync range (35-90). I tried with a lot of games and I get a lot of 89hz even if the game is running at 40-50fps especially when you're walking or moving the camera.

With freesync normally the framerate should be egal with refresh rate.

This is a problem related to low framerate compensation since you can see 40-50 fps average on the tested games.

The division test : https://youtu.be/4TFMDzfetLc
Xcom 2 test : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb4I5AJo0eI

Lot of users concerned on frenchs forums


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> It seems Freesync with MG279Q is broken with every drivers past 15.12.
> 
> The screen goes "out of sync" pretty often to the max supported refresh rate (89Hz in the case of the MG279Q) even if the frame rate is in the freesync range (35-90). I tried with a lot of games and I get a lot of 89hz even if the game is running at 40-50fps especially when you're walking or moving the camera.
> 
> With freesync normally the framerate should be egal with refresh rate.
> 
> This is a problem related to low framerate compensation since you can see 40-50 fps average on the tested games.
> 
> The division test : https://youtu.be/4TFMDzfetLc
> Xcom 2 test : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb4I5AJo0eI
> 
> Lot of users concerned on frenchs forums


Are there any visual anomalies like tearing or stutter, or is it just a hz/fps numbers mismatch?


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> It seems Freesync with MG279Q is broken with every drivers past 15.12.
> 
> The screen goes "out of sync" pretty often to the max supported refresh rate (89Hz in the case of the MG279Q) even if the frame rate is in the freesync range (35-90). I tried with a lot of games and I get a lot of 89hz even if the game is running at 40-50fps especially when you're walking or moving the camera.
> 
> With freesync normally the framerate should be egal with refresh rate.
> 
> This is a problem related to low framerate compensation since you can see 40-50 fps average on the tested games.
> 
> The division test : https://youtu.be/4TFMDzfetLc
> Xcom 2 test : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb4I5AJo0eI
> 
> Lot of users concerned on frenchs forums


I remember during the early stages after release, some monitors had a problem with Freesync not working properly this was fixed with a firmware update. I suggest contacting Asus and explaining your situation.
If it is the firmware you'll have to swap it out with Asus for a replacement which could be unfortunate if you've got a pixel perfect screen.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I'm seeing it too since LFR introduction. I'm not sure if it wan't there before, but I don't think so. Would like to hear from users with other freeSync monitors


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I personally prefer the visuals of a 1080p screen with high settings versus a 1440p with low settings. It's cheaper and looks better. That's just my opinion of course. I know there are many who prefer to game at higher resolutions despite having to turn eye candy down.


Picture quality on this monitor is top notch. It's night and day compared to my old 1080p TN panel.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyopl*
> 
> Guys in Canada, where do you buy your monitors ?
> I'm unsure how the exchange policy works in various retailers, for back light bleed, stuck pixels, etc..


Good question.
I was thinking of Best Buy as you can do a walk in exchange rather than having to deal with shipping. You could possibly even try and test it in store before leaving??
Otherwise newegg?


----------



## Farika

You can see a small stutter on some games.

I have also opened a topic on guru :
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5244447#post5244447

I don't think it's a LFC issue, but a driver issue from drivers after 15.12.


----------



## toyopl

I know Ncix and CanadaComputers offer additional warranty for 0 dead pixel, wonder how they would handle back light bleed.
Could probably try BestBuy, kinda sucks that only two stores in 50km radius have stock.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Picture quality on this monitor is top notch. It's night and day compared to my old 1080p TN panel.


If you're only interested in picture quality, there are other QHD/UHD 60Hz IPS monitors for less money. You don't need to buy into the "made for gaming" if you're only interested in picture quality.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're only interested in picture quality, there are other QHD/UHD 60Hz IPS monitors for less money. You don't need to buy into the "made for gaming" if you're only interested in picture quality.


Ofc not. FreeSync and 144Hz is also important.


----------



## toyopl

Lol, reading back 50 pages I come to following conclusion

-90% of people that own this monitor are extremely happy with it
-90% of people that don't own this monitor, or never did, and only go by literature posted put it down as a bad monitor to buy


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Ofc not. FreeSync and 144Hz is also important.


That was my original point. If you have an nVidia GPU that isn't able to push 70-90 FPS with the settings at medium/high in Battlefield then I don't think the MG279Q is worth it. If you're happy to play at lowered settings without Freesync and need good picture quality then it's a decent option. But the only reason why it's a decent option is because it's the ONLY option. There are no high refresh rate 1440p monitors without G-Sync or FreeSync. It's a huge compromise no matter how you spin it. I personally see all monitors right now as a compromise in one way or another. Either the price is ridiculous, the quality control is poor, or the accessibility is limited. Until we have €600 1440p IPS (or equivalent) monitors with Adaptive Sync (G-Sync is dropped and nVidia adopts FreeSync) that don't experience any abnormalities like the current crop of monitors then I don't personally see the current market to be very competitive or consumer-friendly. I'm happy with my BenQ XL2730Z and R9 Fury, but it was a compromise. Of course, if I had the money, I'd have a 980ti with an Asus PG279Q, but then I'm locked to nVidia and I have to run the risk of receiving a poor sample. I'd also be paying close to €2000. It's all a compromise.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyopl*
> 
> Lol, reading back 50 pages I come to following conclusion
> 
> -90% of people that own this monitor are extremely happy with it
> -90% of people that don't own this monitor, or never did, and only go by literature posted put it down as a bad monitor to buy


Hahaha I love it. Great analysis haha.

Well im definitely getting mine as soon as we Land in Ottawa on June the 6th. It will be mine (have to have some treats while immigrating haha).
Best buy have it on special for CAD 650 : http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-mg279q-27-widescreen-wqhd-led-ips-gaming-monitor-with-4ms-response-time-black-mg279q/10389360.aspx
Cheapest ive seen so far followed my Canada Computers at CAD 680 : http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1104&item_id=085292
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're happy to play at lowered settings without Freesync and need good picture quality then it's a decent option. But the only reason why it's a decent option is because it's the ONLY option. There are no high refresh rate 1440p monitors without G-Sync or FreeSync. It's a huge compromise no matter how you spin it.


Well Free-Sync is free to implement and adds no costs really if the manufacturers are building a 100hz+ 1440p+ monitor because Display port is the only connection with the bandwidth to run that. So to add in Freesync is well..pretty much free so why not add it in as an extra feature as opposed to releasing it without Freesync for no real cost implications


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> Hahaha I love it. Great analysis haha.
> 
> Well im definitely getting mine as soon as we Land in Ottawa on June the 6th. It will be mine (have to have some treats while immigrating haha).
> Best buy have it on special for CAD 650 : http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-mg279q-27-widescreen-wqhd-led-ips-gaming-monitor-with-4ms-response-time-black-mg279q/10389360.aspx
> Cheapest ive seen so far followed my Canada Computers at CAD 680 : http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1104&item_id=085292
> Well Free-Sync is free to implement and adds no costs really if the manufacturers are building a 100hz+ 1440p+ monitor because Display port is the only connection with the bandwidth to run that. So to add in Freesync is well..pretty much free so why not add it in as an extra feature as opposed to releasing it without Freesync for no real cost implications


I was led to believe that FreeSync was not free to implement. It required a specific panel with specific scalers in order for it to work, and also required R&D, which of course costs money. There may not be a specific module or PCB that costs money like nVidia's G-Sync, but I was told that Freesync was not strictly speaking 'free'.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was led to believe that FreeSync was not free to implement. It required a specific panel with specific scalers in order for it to work, and also required R&D, which of course costs money. There may not be a specific module or PCB that costs money like nVidia's G-Sync, but I was told that Freesync was not strictly speaking 'free'.


You are not incorrect there at all, but given that we are talking about panels with a high refresh rate, they would generally be the same panel that would indeed be adaptive sync compatible. Also the PCB design surely is not a huge issue given that we are talking again about a monitor with a display port input and a high refresh rate, the implementation cost are hugely reduced making it a cheap task as a matter of speaking at add a fairly big feature?? Sure there will need to be some RND work etc, but at the end of the day i think most companies releasing a high end gaming monitor would want to atleast support one of the adaptive sync technologies and consider the Free=Sync implementation a fairly cheap expense at the end of the day without changing the end product price tag a huge amount.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> You are not incorrect there at all, but given that we are talking about panels with a high refresh rate, they would generally be the same panel that would indeed be adaptive sync compatible. Also the PCB design surely is not a huge issue given that we are talking again about a monitor with a display port input and a high refresh rate, the implementation cost are hugely reduced making it a cheap task as a matter of speaking at add a fairly big feature?? Sure there will need to be some RND work etc, but at the end of the day i think most companies releasing a high end gaming monitor would want to atleast support one of the adaptive sync technologies and consider the Free=Sync implementation a fairly cheap expense at the end of the day without changing the end product price tag a huge amount.


It's quite possible, then, that ASUS, ACER, BenQ all charged more than what the going rate should have been considering the cheap adoption and implementation rate of FreeSync. All they had to do was keep the cost €150 lower than the G-Sync equivalent and they'd sell monitors for a tidy profit. That's of course a highly pessimistic stipulation, but companies do it all the time. Apple sell 64GB iPhone's for an additional $100 when it only costs them ~$10 to increase the capacity to 64GB.


----------



## Shinden

I am interested in this one but some things really make s me wonder :

Screen aren't that stunning compare to my 7y old screen in 1080p. The difference between IPS and new TN panel in term of colors is a bit low, not as bad as people said and the viewing angles...did you guys looked at a recent tn? I had the acer x27hu freesync ips and the asus mg278q tn, well, view angles aren't horrible at all, compare to old tn pannel, yes, defintely old ones sucked but on new, nothing much to say.

So here are my questions :

- the axer x27hu and the asus mg279q use the same pannel, but I was shocked by the blur (not sure if the ips glow too was annoying as well but I gotta admit that the screen was "living" thanks to nice colors), is there a way asus did a better job than acer on blur/ips glow? I readed reviews but I noticed something : Acer build quality and osd really sucks hard, especially compare to asus.

- Is the asus more reactive than the acer? On the acer, I could feel some lag.

- another question not related to the mg279q but if one mind sharing his thoughts : on the mg278q which is truly nice and totally close to an ips, I have little mosaics on pictures, especially backgrounds, downgrounds, I am not sure if it's pixel inversion since there's nothing like the posts on the asus swift like big clear horizontal lines and such, it's tiny but there. Is it possible it's coming from the dp wires? Long time ago on ps1, I remembered those kinds of things on old tv and peritel wires fixed it but my memory can play me some tricks.


----------



## zealord

Sorry to jump in like that.

Are there any other 1440p 144hz Freesync IPS monitors beside the ASUS MG279Q by now?


----------



## Shinden

I tried out the acer x270HU and it's really a dead end : the build quality is poor, buttons are only asking to break, and over blur as well as some lags felt. The colors are nice though.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> I tried out the acer x270HU and it's really a dead end : the build quality is poor, buttons are only asking to break, and over blur as well as some lags felt. The colors are nice though.


The Acer Predator XB270HU ?

Yeah its also G-Sync. I definitely wouldn't want the extra 150-200$ cost that the g-sync module costs.

Seems like monitors are in a bit of a rut ever since the first 1440p 144hz came out. I am not even asking for 4K 120hz OLED fancy nancy, but "just" 1440p 144hz freesync IPS that is somewhat affordable and doesn't come with quality issues on the panel


----------



## Shinden

No, the XF270HU which is another one, with same pannel as mg279q since acer bought parts of the company where asus buy their pannels, they kinda share specs.

Gsync doesn't worth 200 euros, really small comfort brought in, same for 144hz, okay it's better but it's far from worthing the money, a good keyboard + mice will make you more reactive. Freesync is good cause of the lower price but not sure if it's not better to go for 4k with decent pannel even at 60hz. (Pascal/Polaris inc).

As well, the 60hz+ difference is nice, it's smoother but it's not that that'll make you an uber pro, if you're bad, you're just bad, not the fault of the screen, it's just comfort. I keep switching between 60hz and 144hz atm cause of a 144hz screen issue and it's sightable yes, but not that required compare to reactive keyboard and mice.

I am not saying 60hz+ and gsync/freesync are useless, just that they don't worth the overprice, if it was lower overprice, yeah (freesync ain't so free since it requires some compounds/adjustements from maker but is cheaper).

Any thoughts about my issue on mg278q btw?


----------



## zealord

would love to help you out, but I am still on my 5 year old BenQ TN 1080p 120hz.

I don't know much about monitors.

Thanks for sharing regarding the XF270HU. Need to look up what kind of monitor that is / how good it is


----------



## Shinden

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581706/acer-xf270hu-ahva-144-hz-freesync-thread

Faster







But lot of useless blabla and trolls in that post, was a pain to read. If you can have it without blur, it's a pleasure but the mg279q does the same with a way better build quality.

Np, seems our old screens still hold the line compare to the new releases, such shame.


----------



## BoredErica

Whoever's doing this, stop bumping news posts from over a year ago.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyopl*
> 
> Lol, reading back 50 pages I come to following conclusion
> 
> -90% of people that own this monitor are extremely happy with it *after going through countless returns because of backlight bleed*
> -90% of people that don't own this monitor, or never did, and only go by literature posted put it down as a bad monitor to buy


Fixed for ya.

And yes, I might get one myself... but the returns worry me a lot. A friend of mine got 3, and none is usable. And the internet is filled with people with even worse experiences. Its a lottery.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's quite possible, then, that ASUS, ACER, BenQ all charged more than what the going rate should have been considering the cheap adoption and implementation rate of FreeSync. All they had to do was keep the cost €150 lower than the G-Sync equivalent and they'd sell monitors for a tidy profit. That's of course a highly pessimistic stipulation, but companies do it all the time. Apple sell 64GB iPhone's for an additional $100 when it only costs them ~$10 to increase the capacity to 64GB.


Very very true. Great point there and i wouldn't be surprised at all if they did that.


----------



## Arizonian

Ok after 1 year I think it's no longer news persay to be active in the news thread. I was waiting for an owner to start one of their own in the monitors and displays section but it never happened.

So I've created a thread for discussion to continue regarding monitor.

*ASUS MG279Q 1440 IPS 144 HzOwners & Discussion Thread*

/news thread closed

Feel free to post your pics there


----------

